# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  القوانين العمالية السورية

## هيثم الفقى

النظام الأساسي للعاملين في الدولة رقم 50 للعام 2004 
الباب الأول‏ ‏
تعاريف المادة /1/ يقصد بالتعابير التالية في معرض تطبيق هذا القانون المعنى الوارد بجانب كل منها.. الجهة العامة.. إحدى الوزارات والإدارات والهيئات العامة أو المؤسسات والشركات والمنشآت العامة أو إحدى البلديات أو المؤسسات البلدية أو وحدات الإدارة المحلية أو إحدى جهات القطاع العام الأخرى.‏ ‏
الوظيفة: كل عمل دائم وردت تسميته في ملاك الجهة العامة الصادر وفق أحكام المادة /3/ من هذا القانون.‏ ‏
العامل: كل من يعين بصورة دائمة في إحدى الوظائف الملحوظة في الملاك العددي للجهة العامة.‏ ‏
الأجر: المبلغ الشهري المقطوع الذي يستحقه العامل في مقابل أدائه العمل المحدد في صك تعيينه وفق أحكام هذا القانون وطبقا للجداول الملحقة به.‏ ‏
التعويضات: هي المبالغ التي تمنح للعامل في مقابل ظروف العمل أو مشقته ومخاطره أو مكانه وزمانه أو لقاء تكوينه المهني ولا يدخل في مفهوم الأجر أي من الحالات المذكورة في هذا التعريف.‏ ‏
الباب الثاني‏ ‏
في إحداث الجهات العامة وتنظيمه المادة / 2 / ا / يتم إحداث الجهة العامة على الشكل التالي:‏ ‏
1 ¯ يتم إحداث الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري بقانون.‏ ‏
2 ¯ يتم إحداث الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاقتصادي بمرسوم.‏ ‏
3¯ يتم إحداث البلديات ووحدات الإدارة المحلية وفقا للقوانين والأنظمة النافذة بهذا الشأن.‏ ‏
ب ¯ تحدد مهام واختصاصات الجهة العامة في صك إحداثها.‏ ‏
المادة - 3 / ا / يصدر ملاك الجهة العامة بمرسوم ويتضمن بشكل خاص:‏ ‏
1¯ سلسلة الوظائف وتحديد الملاك العددي لهذه الوظائف أو قواعد تحديد هذا الملاك.‏ ‏
2 ¯ تحديد الشروط الخاصة اللازمة لشغل وظائفها ولاسيما اختصاص الشهادة او نوع المؤهل المطلوب لهذه الغاية.‏ ‏
ب ¯ يصدر بقرار من الوزير المختص توزيع وإعادة توزيع الملاك العددي بين الإدارة المركزية والفروع في المحافظات والمديريات في الجهة العامة الواحدة وضمن الفئة الواحدة.‏ ‏
المادة - 4 / أ / تصدر بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بعد استطلاع رأي وزيري المالية والشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال القواعد والأسس لنظام داخلي نموذجي /يتفق وأحكام هذا القانون/ تلتزم به الجهات العامة ويتضمن بشكل خاص:‏ ‏
1 ¯ توصيف الوظائف المتشابهة في طبيعتها ومهامها لدى الجهات العامة.‏ ‏
2 ¯ تصنيف الوظائف المهنية المتماثلة في إحدى المستويات المهنية مع مراعاة مدد الممارسة والخبرة.‏ ‏
3 ¯ تصنيف الوظائف العادية المتماثلة من حيث كونها تتطلب عملا عضليا مجهدا ام لا.‏ ‏
4¯ تحديد الوظائف الإنتاجية المتماثلة.‏ ‏
5 - تحديد أسس وشروط تشغيل الأحداث وأسس وشروط تشغيل النساء.‏ ‏
6 - تحديد فئات العاملين التي تستفيد /بالنظر لطبيعة عملها/ من لباس العمل ومن الأدوات والمواد والإطعام والسكن وشروط منحها.‏ ‏
7 ¯ قواعد وأسس نظام التدريب المهني والتأهيل المسلكي.‏ ‏
8¯ قواعد وأسس الاستخدام المؤقت والتعاقد.‏ ‏
9 ¯ قواعد وأسس نظام الأجر والترفيع للعاملين على أساس الإنتاج أو على أساس الأجر الثابت والمتحول.‏ ‏
ب ¯ يصدر النظام الداخلي لكل جهة عامة بقرار من الوزير المختص بما لا يتعارض مع ملاكها والنظام الداخلي النموذجي ويتضمن النظام الداخلي بشكل خاص:‏ ‏
1¯ الهيكل التنظيمي لها واختصاصات ومسؤوليات كل من أجهزة هذا الهيكل وأقسامه.‏ ‏
2¯ توصيف الوظائف وشروط شغلها أصالة أو وكالة.‏ ‏
3¯ نظام سير العمل.‏ ‏
4¯ تصنيف الوظائف المهنية في إحدى المستويات المهنية.‏ ‏
5¯ تصنيف الوظائف العادية من حيث كونها تتطلب عملا عضليا مجهدا أم لا.‏ ‏
6¯ تحديد الوظائف الإنتاجية.‏ ‏
‏ 7¯ نظام التدريب المهني والتأهيل المسلكي.‏ ‏
‏ 8¯ الأحكام التي نص هذا القانون على تضمينها في النظام الداخلي.‏ ‏
‏ ج¯ يصدر نظام تشغيل الأحداث والنساء في الوظائف الإنتاجية بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بعد استطلاع رأي الوزير المختص.‏ ‏
‏الباب الثالث‏ ‏
‏في التعيين‏ ‏
‏الفصل الأول‏ ‏
‏ˆ الشهادات والمؤهلات المطلوبة للتعيين.‏ ‏
‏المادة ¯ 5 ¯ أ ¯ تقسم الوظائف الى خمس فئات وفق جداول الاجور الملحقة بهذا القانون.‏ ‏
‏ب ¯ يشترط للتعيين في وظائف الفئة الاولى ان يكون المرشح حائزا على شهادة جامعية صادرة عن احدى جامعات الجمهورية العربية السورية او مايعادلها /اجازة.. دبلوم تأهيل تربوي.. دبلوم دراسات علىا.. ماجستير.. دكتوراه.‏ ‏
ج ¯ يشترط للتعيين في وظائف الفئة الثانية ان يكون المرشح حائزا على شهادة الدراسة الثانوية او مايعادلها بمختلف فروعها او اية شهادة مدرسة او معهد او مايعادلها مدة الدراسة للحصول علىها من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات بعد شهادة الدراسة الثانوية.‏ ‏
د ¯ يشترط للتعيين في وظائف الفئة الثالثة ان يكون المرشح حائزا على شهادة التعلىم الاساسي او مايعادلها او اية شهادة مدرسة او معهد او مايعادلها تكون الدراسة فيه على اساس شهادة التعلىم الاساسي.‏ ‏
ه¯ ¯ 1¯ يشترط للتعيين في وظائف الفئة الرابعة ان يكون المرشح قد مارس المهنة التي تتناسب والوظيفة المراد التعيين فيها المدة المحددة في الجدول رقم /4/ الملحق بهذا القانون وذلك بالاضافة الى الشروط المنصوص علىها في النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة.‏ ‏
2¯ لاتقبل الوثائق المثبتة لممارسة المهنة الا اذا كانت صادرة عن جهة عامة او نقابة مهنية او منظمة شعبية.‏ ‏
و ¯ يشترط للتعيين في وظائف الفئة الخامسة ان يكون المرشح ذا لياقة بدنية تتناسب والجهد العضلي الذي تتطلبه الوظيفة المراد التعيين فيها وذلك بالاضافة الى الشروط الاخرى المنصوص علىها في النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة.‏ ‏
الفصل الثاني‏ ‏
ˆ جدول الاجور وبدء التعيين‏ ‏
المادة - 6 - يحدد الحد الادنى والاقصى لاجر كل من فئات الوظائف المشار اليها في المادة - 5 - السابقة والاجور التي يتم فيها التعيين وفق جداول الاجور الملحقة بهذا القانون.‏ ‏
الفصل الثالث‏ ‏
ˆ الشروط العامة للتعيين‏ ‏
المادة - 7 - أولا: يشترط فيمن يعين في احدى الوظائف:‏ ‏
أ ¯ ان يكون متمتعا بجنسية الجمهورية العربية السورية منذ خمس سنوات على الاقل. يستثنى من هذا الشرط..‏ ‏
1¯ مواطنو الدول العربية الذين اكتسبوا الجنسية العربية السورية حيث يحق لهم التوظف قبل انقضاء مدة السنوات الخمس المذكورة.‏ ‏
‏ 
2¯ العرب الفلسطينيون المشمولون بالقانون /260/ لعام 1956 حيث يحق لهم التوظف مع احتفاظهم بجنسيتهم الاصلية.‏ ‏
‏ 
3¯ العرب الذين لايتمتعون بالجنسية العربية السورية ويرى رئيس مجلس الوزراء توظيفهم لضرورات قومية.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ قد اتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره بتاريخ تقديمه طلب التوظف وذلك مع مراعاة النصوص القانونية النافذة التي تشترط للتعيين في بعض الوظائف ان يكون المرشح من سن يتجاوز الثامنة عشرة من عمره على انه يمكن استثناء تشغيل الاحداث في الوظائف الانتاجية وبعض وظائف الفنانين من هذا الشرط.. ضمن الشروط وفي الحالات الواردة في النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج¯- غير محكوم بجناية او جنحة شائنة او مخلة بالثقة العامة وتحدد الجنح الشائنة التي تمنع من التوظيف بقرار من وزير العدل.‏ ‏
‏ 
د ¯ حائزا على الشهادات والمؤهلات المطلوبة للوظيفة التي سيعين فيها بموجب هذا القانون والنظام الداخلي للجهة العامة.‏ ‏
‏ 
ه¯ ¯ ان تثبت سلامته من الامراض ذات العدوى وكذلك من الامراض والعاهات التي تمنعه من القيام بالوظيفة التي سيعين فيها وذلك بموجب وثيقة تعطى له من قبل لجان فحص العاملين.‏ ‏
‏ 
و¯ غير مرتبط بوظيفة اخرى في احدى الجهات العامة او ان يتقدم بموافقة خطية على تعيينه من الجهة التي يعمل لديها.‏ ‏
‏ 
ثانيا ¯ على الجهات العامة تشغيل المعوقين المؤهلين وفق الاوضاع والشروط التي تحدد بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل على ان لايتجاوز عددهم نسبة /4/ بالمئة من الملاك العددي للجهة العامة.‏ ‏
‏ 
الفصل الرابع‏ ‏
‏ 
ˆ اجراءات واصول التعيين‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة - 8 - أ- مع مراعاة احكام المواد -12-13-14-16- من هذا القانون يجري التعيين وفق مايلي:‏ ‏
‏ 
1¯ بموجب مسابقة تجري لوظائف الفئة الاولى ووظائف الفئة الثانية التي يشترط للتعيين فيها الحصول على شهادة مدرسة او معهد من الشهادات المشار اليها في جدول الاجور رقم -2- الملحق بهذا القانون.‏ ‏
‏ 
2¯ بموجب اختبار.. لوظائف الفئة الثانية الاخرى ووظائف الفئات الثالثة والرابعة والخامسة.‏ ‏
‏ 
3¯ وتحدد شروط المسابقة والاختبار بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين بما يتلاءم مع طبيعة الوظيفة.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ يجب ان تشتمل المسابقة على اسئلة تحريرية في موضوعات تتصل بالوظيفة العامة التي سيتم التعيين فيها وعلى مقابلة شفوية وينطبق ذلك على الاختبار للتعيين في وظائف الفئة الثانية المشار اليها في البند -2- من هذه المادة ووظائف الفئة الثالثة ويحدد في الصك المتضمن شروط المسابقة او الاختبار توزيع العلامات بين الاسئلة التحريرية والمقابلة الشفوية.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة ¯ 9 ¯ أ ¯ تنشر شروط المسابقة في احدى صحف العاصمة اذا كان التعيين سيتم في مراكز الجهات العامة في العاصمة اما اذا كان التعيين سيتم في مراكز الجهات العامة في المحافظات الاخرى فتنشر شروط المسابقة في صحيفة محلية -ان وجدت- اضافة الى نشره في احدى صحف العاصمة.‏ ‏
‏ 
يجب ان يتم النشر قبل اليوم الاول المحدد لقبول الطلبات بخمسة عشر يوما على الاقل وان لاتقل المدة المحددة لتقديم الطلبات عن خمسة عشر يوما.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ تعلن شروط المسابقة في المركز الرئيسي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة وفروعها في مراكز المحافظات ويجوز نشرها بوسائل الاعلام الاخرى.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج ¯ تنشر اسماء المقبولين والناجحين في المسابقة بصكوك تصدر عن الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين حسب تسلسل درجات نجاحهم في لوحة اعلان المركز الرئيسي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة واذا كان التعيين سيتم في محافظة واحدة فيكتفى بنشر تلك الاسماء في لوحة اعلان مركز الجهة العامة في تلك المحافظة.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة -10- يتم التعيين بموجب الاختبار على النحو الاتي:‏ ‏
‏ 
¯ أ¯ اذا كان التعيين سيتم في المركز الرئيسي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة تطلب الجهة العامة من مكتب التشغيل في المحافظة التي يقع فيها مركزها الرئيسي ترشيح ثلاثة اضعاف العدد المطلوب للتعيين من طالبي التشغيل المسجلين لديه وفق احكام القانون رقم - 3 - تاريخ 6/1/.2001‏ ‏
‏ 
اما اذا كان التعيين سيتم في مراكز اخرى للجهة العامة او في المركز الرئيسي ومراكز اخرى فيطلب الترشيح من مكاتب التشغيل في المحافظات المعنية.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ يجري الاختبار لوظائف الفئتين الرابعة والخامسة وفق الاجراءات التي تقررها الجهة العامة ذات العلاقة بمراعاة مدد الخدمة المطلوبة بموجب جدول الاجور رقم - 4 - الملحق بهذا القانون.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج ¯ تنشر اسماء المقبولين والناجحين في الاختبار بصكوك تصدر عن الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين حسب تسلسل درجات نجاحهم في لوحة اعلان المركز الرئيسي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة فيما اذا كان التعيين سيتم في اكثر من محافظة اما اذا كان التعيين سيتم في محافظة واحدة فيكتفى بنشر تلك الاسماء في لوحة اعلان مركز الجهة العامة في تلك المحافظة.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة ¯ 11¯ أ ¯ يعين الناجحون في المسابقة او الاختبار في الوظائف الشاغرة وفق تسلسل درجات نجاحهم وفي حال التساوي في الدرجة بين من نجح في المسابقة او الاختبار على اساس الشهادة يعين الاعلى معدلا وعند التساوي في المعدل يعين الاقدم تخرجا.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ يسقط حق غير المعينين من الناجحين بمجرد انقضاء سنة على تاريخ نشر اسماء الناجحين بموجب محضر اصولي وفق الفقرة -ج- من المادتين -9-.10‏ ‏
‏ 
ج ¯ تقوم الادارة بتبليغ الصك المتضمن نشر اسماء الناجحين في المسابقة او الاختبار الى الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالىة خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ اعلان النتائج ويعتبر الصك وماتضمنه هو الاساس المعتمد علىه في تحديد درجات النجاح من اجل التعيين.‏ ‏
‏ 
يكتفى من اجل التوظف وفق احكام المواد /8/11/ السابقة تقديم طلب التعيين وصورة عن الشهادة او المؤهل المطلوب على ان تستكمل الوثائق الاخرى للتعيين خلال مدة لاتتجاوز الشهر من تاريخ نشر اسماء الناجحين وفق الفقرة /ج/ من المادتين /9/10/ وذلك تحت طائلة سقوط الحق بالتعيين للوظيفة المعلن عنها.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة ¯ 12¯ أ ¯ يستثنى من احكام المواد / 8 /11/ السابقة:‏ ‏
‏ 
1¯ خريجو الكليات والمعاهد والمدارس والمراكز ودور المعلمين والمعلمات الذين تقضي القوانين والانظمة النافذة بوجوب تعيينهم.‏ ‏
‏ 
2¯ الموفدون للدراسة على نفقة الدولة او بمنحة دراسية وفق قانون البعثات العلمية.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ يتم تعيين المشمولين بحكم الفقرة / أ / السابقة في الوظائف التي تشترط الانظمة الداخلية لشغلها توفر الشهادات التي يحملونها.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة ¯13¯ أ ¯ اذا حصل احد العاملين /القائمين على رأس العمل/ من شاغلي احدى وظائف الفئات الاولى والثانية والثالثة على شهادة اعلى من الشهادة المعين على اساسها وكان اجره يبلغ او يتجاوز اجر بدء التعيين /للشهادة الاعلى التي حصل علىها/ في جداول الاجور الملحقة بهذا القانون فيجوز بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين نقله الى احدى وظائف الفئة الاعلى باجره مع احتفاظه بقدمه المكتسب من اجل الترفيع المقبل وذلك باستثناء من حصل منهم على شهادة الدكتوراه او الماجستير حيث يجوز منحه /بالاضافة الى ماتقدم/ علاوة قدرها / 7 / بالمئة من اجره لكل منهما مع احتفاظه بقدمه المكتسب في اجره السابق من اجل الترفيع المقبل.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ اما اذا كان العامل لم يبلغ اجر بدء التعيين للشهادة الاعلى التي حصل علىها في الجداول المشار الىها فيجوز بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين تعيينه دون التقيد بحكم المواد /8/11/ من هذا القانون في الاجر المذكور .‏ ‏
‏ 
ج ¯ يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء قرارا يتضمن تحديد القواعد والاسس اللازمة لتطبيق احكام هذه المادة.‏ ‏
‏ 
د ¯ يشترط من اجل تطبيق الفقرتين / أ / و/ب/ السابقتين بالاضافة الى توفر القواعد والاسس الصادرة بموجب قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء المشار الىه اعلاه مايلي:‏ ‏
‏ 
1¯ ان تكون الشهادة الاعلى التي حصلها علىها العامل /بعد تعيينه/ من الشهادات المقبولة لشغل وظائف الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها بموجب نظامها الداخلي.‏ ‏
‏ 
2¯ ان تكون هناك وظيفة شاغرة في الملاك العددي للجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها.‏ ‏
‏ 
ه¯ ¯ في حال عدم تسوية وضع العامل الذي حصل على شهادة اعلى من الشهادة المعين على اساسها وفق احكام هذه المادة خلال مدة ستة اشهر من تاريخ تقديمه الطلب المشعر بحصوله على الشهادة الاعلى فلا يجوز للجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها ان تحجب عنه الموافقة المنصوص علىها في الفقرة / و/ من المادة / 7 / من هذا القانون.‏ ‏
‏ 
و¯ اذا حصل احد العاملين القائمين على رأس العمل من شاغلي احدى وظائف الفئتين الرابعة والخامسة /بعد تعيينه/ على شهادة من الشهادات المطلوبة لوظائف الفئات الاولى والثانية والثالثة يجوز بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين تسوية وضعه وفق احكام الفقرات / أ / ب / ج / د / ه / السابقة.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة ¯14¯ أ¯ يجوز بصك من الجهة التي تمارس التعيين ودون التقيد بما ورد في المواد /8/11/ من هذا القانون التعيين بأجور تزيد عن اجور بدء التعيين للشهادات التي يحملونها المحددة في جداول الاجور الملحقة بهذا القانون وذلك للفئتين التالىتين:‏ ‏
‏ 
1¯ حاملو الشهادات المطلوبة للتعيين بمقتضى جداول الاجور الملحقة بهذا القانون من عناصر القيادات النقابية المتفرغة الذين هم ليسوا /بالاصل/ من العاملين في الجهات العامة.‏ ‏
‏ 
2¯ حاملو الشهادات الجامعية او الفنية او المهنية الذين اشتغلوا في مهنة حرة تخولهم شهاداتهم ممارستها.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ يتم التعيين المنصوص علىه في الفقرة / أ / السابقة وفق مايلي:‏ ‏
‏ 
1¯ يمنح المعينون من الفئة الاولى علاوة قدرها / 2 / بالمئة من اجر بدء التعيين عن كل سنة من السنوات التي قضوها كقادة نقابيين متفرغين بعد حيازتهم على الشهادة المعينين على اساسها على ان لاتزيد العلاوات الممنوحة لهذا الغرض عن عشر علاوات على الاكثر.‏ ‏
‏ 
2¯ يمنح المعينون من الفئة الثانية علاوة قدرها / 2 / بالمئة من اجر بدء التعيين عن كل سنة من سنوات ممارسة المهنة بعد حيازتهم على الشهادة المعينين على اساسها على ان لاتزيد العلاوات الممنوحة لهذا الغرض عن عشر علاوات على الاكثر.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج ¯ لاتقبل الوثائق المثبتة لممارسة المهنة الحرة الا اذا كانت صادرة عن جهة رسمية او نقابة مهنية او منظمة شعبية.‏ ‏
‏ 
د ¯ تعتبر الخدمات التي يؤديها القادة النقابيون.. والعاملون في منظمات حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي والمنظمات الشعبية بمثابة خدمة فعلية لدى الجهات العامة التي تدخل في حساب المعاش وتؤدى عنها الاشتراكات التأمينية من قبل المؤمن عليه /بما فيها حصة رب العمل/ وذلك خلال مدة سنة من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون لمن سبق تعيينهم.‏ ‏
‏ 
ه¯ ¯ تحدد القواعد والشروط اللازمة لتطبيق احكام هذه المادة بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ ‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 15¯ مع مراعاة احكام المادة /154/ من هذا القانون والاحكام الاخرى المنصوص علىها في:‏ ‏
‏ 
ا ¯ القوانين الخاصة بأجهزة رئاسة الجمهورية ومجلس الشعب ومجلس الوزراء.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ القوانين الخاصة بالهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش والجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالىة والمديرية العامة للجمارك.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج ¯ القوانين والانظمة الخاصة بالمعاهد العلىا والمتوسطة ومجمع اللغة العربية والعاملين المدنيين في وزارة الدفاع والقوات المسلحة.‏ ‏
‏ 
د ¯ الاحكام الخاصة الواردة في القوانين والانظمة النافذة بشأن تعيين العسكريين السابقين في وظائف مدنية.‏ ‏
‏ 
ه¯ ¯ الاحكام الخاصة بالسفراء الواردة في ملاك وزارة الخارجية. يتم التعيين وفق الصكوك التالىة.‏ ‏
‏ 
أولا: في الوزارات والادارات والهيئات العامة والبلديات ووحدات الادارة المحلية وسائر الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاداري.‏ ‏
‏ 
1¯ بمرسوم: لوظائف معاوني الوزير والمديرين العامين.‏ ‏
‏ 
2¯ بقرار من الوزير المختص بعد استطلاع رأي معاون الوزير او المدير العام المختص /حسب الحال/ لبقية العاملين المعينين في وظائف الفئة الاولى.‏ ‏
‏ 
3¯ بقرار من معاون الوزير او المدير العام المختص/حسب الحال/ للعاملين المعينين في الادارة المركزية في وظائف الفئات الثانية والثالثة والرابعة والخامسة.‏ ‏
‏ 
4¯ بقرار من المحافظ المختص بناء على اقتراح فرع الجهة العامة المختصة في المحافظة.. للعاملين المعينين في الاجهزة المحلية وفي الفروع بالمحافظات في الفئات الثانية والثالثة والرابعة والخامسة.‏ ‏
‏ 
ثانيا: في المؤسسات العامة ومنشآت القطاع العام وشركاته وسائر الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاقتصادي:‏ ‏
‏ 
1¯ بمرسوم: لوظائف المديرين العامين.‏ ‏
‏ 
2¯ بقرار من الوزير المختص بعد استطلاع رأي المدير العام المختص.. لوظائف معاوني المديرين العامين والمديرين في الادارة المركزية والفروع في المحافظات.‏ ‏
‏ 
3¯ بقرار من المدير العام المختص.. لسائر العاملين الاخرىن في الادارة المركزية والفروع في المحافظات.‏ ‏
‏ 
الفصل الخامس‏ ‏
‏ 
ˆ التعيين الاستثنائي‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 16/1- يجوز بمرسوم التعيين دون التقيد بالاحكام المنصوص علىها في الباب الثالث من هذا القانون:‏ ‏
‏ 
أ - باحدى وظائف الفئة الاولى لحملة الشهادات الجامعية.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - بأية وظيفة من وظائف الفئات الخمس بالنسبة للفنانين والرياضيين والقادة النقابيين.‏ ‏
‏ 
2/أ - يجوز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء تعيين العاملين في حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي والمنظمات الشعبية: الشبيبة, الطلبة, الطلائع, الاتحاد النسائي/ لدى الجهات العامة في حال انهاء خدمتهم لدى الجهات المذكورة بالاجور التي وصلوا الىها مع احتفاظهم بقدمهم المؤهل للترفيع وذلك بناء على كتاب من القيادة القطرية للحزب.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - يتم تعيين هؤلاء في احدى الفئات الخمس التي تتناسب مع شهاداتهم ومؤهلاتهم وفي حال تجاوز اجر المعين السقف المحدد لاجر فئته يعتبر الفارق علاوة تطفأ بالترفيع.‏ ‏
‏ 
الفصل السادس‏ ‏
‏ 
ˆ التمرين‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 17/أ - يعين العامل متمرنا لمدة سنة يعتبر بعدها مؤصلا حكما مالم يسرح خلالها بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين التي يعود لها وحدها حق تقدير عدم صلاحيته للعمل ويستحق العامل المسرح في هذه الحالة تعويض التسريح.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - يستثنى من احكام الفقرة / أ / السابقة مفتشو الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش ومفتشو الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالىة حيث يبقون خاضعين لاحكام التمرين المطبقة علىهم بموجب القوانين الخاصة بهم.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - يخضع العامل الذي يعين في جهة عامة غير الجهة التي عمل او يعمل لدىها وفق احكام هذا القانون لاحكام التمرين المنصوص علىها في الفقرة / أ / السابقة.‏ ‏
‏ 
الباب الرابع‏ ‏
‏ 
التدريب والتأهيل‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /18/ تتولى الجهات العامة تدريب وتأهيل العاملين لدىها وفقا لنظامها الداخلي.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /19/ أ /1- يعطى المعينون مجددا من الاطباء واطباء الاسنان والصيادلة الذين درسوا او تدربوا مدة لاتقل عن ثلاث سنوات على فروع الاختصاص في احدى المؤسسات الصحية المعترف بكفاءتها لتدريس الاختصاص او التدرب علىه علاوة قدرها /9/ بالمئة من الاجور التي يحق لهم التعيين فيها وفق جداول الاجور الملحقة بهذا القانون.‏ ‏
‏ 
2 - تراعى في معرض تطبيق احكام البند /1/ المذكور احكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /12/ تاريخ 7/1/1990 .‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - يعطى المعينون مجددا من حملة شهادة التعلىم الاساسي /او مايعادلها/ او شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة او الشرعية او المهنية الصناعية او المهنية التجارية او البيطرية او الزراعية او الفنون النسوية الخ المتخرجون من مراكز او مدارس التدريب والتأهيل او من الدورات المهنية او المسلكية علاوة قدرها:‏ ‏
‏ 
- 5 بالمئة من اجورهم التي يحق لهم التعيين فيها وفق جداول الاجور الملحقة بهذا القانون.. اذا كانت مدة التدريب او التأهيل او الدورة تسعة اشهر او اكثر.‏ ‏
‏ 
-3 بالمئة من اجورهم المذكورة.. اذا كانت مدة التدريب او التأهيل او الدورة لاتقل عن ستة اشهر ولاتبلغ تسعة اشهر.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - يشترط من اجل منح العلاوة المذكورة انفا ان يتم التعيين في وظائف تتفق ووثائق الدراسة او التدرب المشار الىها في الفقرة / أ / وتتفق والشهادة المهنية او المسلكية الممنوحة للعامل صاحب العلاقة من مراكز التدريب والتأهيل او من الدورات المذكورة في الفقرة /ب/ السابقة.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 20/ أ - يعطى العاملون المعينون مجددا المتخرجون من المعاهد النقابية المركزية علامة قدرها /3/ بالمئة من اجورهم اضافة الى الاجور التي يحق لهم التعيين فيها وفق جداول الاجور الملحقة بهذا القانون.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - يعطى العاملون القائمون على رأس العمل الذين يتخرجون /خلال مدة خدمتهم/ من المعاهد النقابية المركزية العلاوة المذكورة في الفقرة / أ / السابقة بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين وذلك مع احتفاظهم بقدمهم المكتسب في اجورهم السابقة من اجل الترفيع المقبل.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - يشترط من اجل منح العلاوة المذكورة في الفقرتين /أ و ب/ السابقتين ان لاتقل مدة الدراسة في المعهد عن ستة اشهر.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 21/ أ / في حال اجتياز العامل القائم على رأس العمل دورة مهنية او مسلكية او تدريبية او تربوية يمنح بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين علاوة قدرها:‏ ‏
‏ 
- 5 بالمئة من اجره.. اذا كانت مدة الدورة تسعة اشهر او اكثر.‏ ‏
‏ 
- 3 بالمئة من اجره.. اذا كانت مدة الدورة لاتقل عن ستة اشهر ولا تبلغ تسعة اشهر.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - يحتفظ العامل الذي يمنح العلاوة المشار الىها في الفقرة / أ / السابقة بقدمه المكتسب في اجره السابق من اجل ترفيعه المقبل.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - يجب ان يكون الخريج قائما بوظيفة ذات علاقة مباشرة بدراسة الدورة المهنية او المسلكية او التدريبية او التربوية التي تخرج منها.‏ ‏
‏ 
ويعود تقدير هذه العلاقة الى لجنة تؤلف في كل جهة عامة بقرار من الوزير المختص.‏ ‏
‏ 
د - يستفيد من احكام هذه المادة خريجو معهد التخطيط للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والمعاهد الاخرى التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من مجلس الوزراء.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 22/ أ - يشترط من اجل منح العلاوات المنصوص علىها في هذا الباب ان يكون العامل ناجحا في الدورة او المعهد او المدرسة او المركز الذي درس او تدرب فيه.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - يجب ان لايؤدي المنح المنصوص علىه في كل من المادة /20/ والمادة /21/ من هذا القانون الى تجاوز الاجر المعادل لسقف فئته.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - لايجوز الجمع بين العلاوات الواردة في المواد /19 و 20 و 21/ من هذا القانون.‏ ‏
‏ 
د - ان اتباع العامل لاكثر من دورة واحدة نقابية كانت او مهنية او مسلكية او تدريبية او تربوية لايخوله الاستفادة الا من علاوة واحدة.‏ ‏
‏ 
على انه في حال استفادة العامل المعين مجددا او القائم على رأس العمل من احدى العلاوات المنصوص علىها في المواد /19 و 20 و 21/ من هذا القانون بحدها الادنى وقدره /3/ بالمئة من الاجر واجتيازه بعد ذلك بنجاح دورة مهنية او مسلكية او تدريبية او تربوية مدتها تسعة اشهر او اكثر وعلاوتها /5/ بالمئة فيمنح العامل الفرق بين نسبة العلاوة المقررة للدورة الاخيرة ونسبة العلاوة التي سبق ان استفاد منها وقدره /2/ بالمئة وذلك على اساس الاجر الجديد الذي بلغه العامل حين منحه الفرق المذكور.‏ ‏
‏ 
وفي جميع الاحوال لايمنح هذا الفرق الا لمرة واحدة فقط.‏ ‏
‏ 
الباب الخامس‏ ‏
‏ 
تقويم اداء العاملين وترفيعهم‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 23/ يصدر بمرسوم نظام عمل اللجان المركزية والفرعية المناط بها تحديد اداء العاملين حسب كفاءتهم ومردودهم ويتضمن بشكل خاص:‏ ‏
‏ 
1 - كيفية تشكيل اللجان المذكورة على ان يشارك التنظيم النقابي فيها.‏ ‏
‏ 
2 - اسلوب ممارستها لعملها.‏ ‏
‏ 
3 - اختصاصاتها وصلاحياتها.‏ ‏
‏ 
4 - كيفية الاعتراض على قراراتها وقطعية هذه القرارات.‏ ‏
‏ 
5 - شكل النماذج والبيانات المستعملة من قبلها.‏ ‏
‏ 
6 - كيفية حفظ تقاريرها وسريتها.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 24/ أ / تقدر كفاءة العاملين مرة كل سنتين وفقا لاحكام المرسوم المشار الىه في المادة /23/ السابقة.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - تكون علاوة الترفيع وفق مايلي:‏ ‏
‏ 
- 9 بالمئة من الاجر لمن حددت كفاءته بدرجة جيد وما فوق.‏ ‏
‏ 
- 5 بالمئة من الاجر لمن حددت كفاءته بدرجة وسط.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - يجب الا يتجاوز الترفيع الاجر المحدد لسقف فئة العامل المرفع.‏ ‏
‏ 
د - استثناء من حكم الفقرة /ج/ السابقة يجوز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ترفيع العامل من الفئة الاولى باكثر من سقف فئته وبما لايتجاوز الف ليرة سورية اضافة الى السقف المذكور وستمئة ليرة سورية بالنسبة لبقية الفئات.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 25 - يسرح العامل الذي لايرفع مرتين متوالىتين او ثلاث مرات خلال خدمته لدى الجهات العامة وذلك بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 26 - يشترط بالاضافة الى ماورد في المادتين /24 و 25/ السابقتين من اجل منح علاوة الترفيع المشار الىها وجود العامل في الخدمة او مافي حكمها مدة سنتين اعتبارا من تاريخ مباشرته العمل بعد تعيينه او من تاريخ ترفيعه السابق /حسب الحال/. وفي حال حلول السنة الميلادية التي يستحق فيها العامل الترفيع دون ان تبلغ خدمته الفعلىة او مافي حكمها مدة السنتين فيمنح نسبة من علاوة الترفيع تتناسب ومدة خدمته الفعلىة او مافي حكمها حتى نهاية السنة الميلادية التي تسبق السنة التي يستحق فيها الترفيع.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 27/ أ - يتم ترفيع العاملين الذين جرى تعيينهم بمرسوم بقرار من الوزير المختص.‏ ‏
‏ 
واما بقية العاملين فيتم ترفيعهم بقرار من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - على السلطة المختصة بالترفيع اصدار صكوك ترفيع العاملين المستحقين له خلال الشهر الاول من السنة الميلادية التي يستحق فيها الترفيع على ان يعود نفاذ تلك الصكوك الى تاريخ استحقاق الترفيع.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - تبلغ هذه الصكوك خلال مدة اقصاها خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها وتعتبر الاجور الواردة في هذه الصكوك من تاريخ بدء الشهر الاول من السنة الميلادية.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 28/ أ / يحق للعامل الاعتراض على عدم ترفيعه امام لجنة مركزية تشكل بقرار من الوزير أو من في حكمه على النحو الاتي:‏ ‏
‏ 
- معاون الوزير او نائب رئيس المكتب التنفيذي او المدىر العام رئيسا.‏ ‏
‏ 
- ممثل عن الجهة العامة التي يعمل لدىها العامل المعترض بمرتبة مدىر عضوا.‏ ‏
‏ 
- ممثل عن التنظيم النقابي يسميه المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال عضوا .‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - يقدم العامل اعتراضه على عدم ترفيعه خلال مهلة اقصاها ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ تبليغه.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - تتولى اللجنة المشكلة بموجب الفقرة / أ / السابقة البت في الاعتراضات التي يتقدم بها العاملون على عدم الترفيع خلال مهلة اقصاها ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ احالة الاعتراضات الىها.‏ ‏
‏ 
د - تصدر اللجنة قراراتها معللة وتكون قراراتها غير قابلة لاي اعتراض امام اي مرجع اداري اخر وتقبل هذه القرارات الطعن امام القضاء الاداري.‏ ‏
‏ 
ه¯ - يبين المرسوم المشار الىه في المادة /23/ السابقة الاصول والاجراءات التي تتبعها اللجنة للبت في الاعتراضات.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة 29/ أ - يمنح العامل علاوة ترفيع استثنائية حدها الادنى /6/ بالمئة من اجره في الحالات التالىة:‏ ‏
‏ 
1- اذا قدم اختراعا تثبت فائدته لمصلحة الجهة العامة او المجتمع على ان تتوفر في الاختراع المذكور صفة التجديد والابتكار وعدم النقل.‏ ‏
‏ 
2- اذا قدم مؤلفا يتضمن نظرية يتحقق من خلالها فائدة اكيدة للجهة العامة او المجتمع.‏ ‏
‏ 
3 - اذا قام بخدمة جليلة متميزة او قدم عملا ابداعيا متألقا او قدم انجازا قيما حقق اقتصادا في النفقات او ادى الى رفع مستوى الاداء.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - يتم تقويم الاختراع او المؤلف المشار الىهما في البندين /1 و 2/ من الفقرة / أ / اعلاه من الجهات العلمية المتخصصة كما يتم تقويم الخدمة او العمل الابداعي او الانجاز المشار الىها في البند /3/ من الفقرة / أ / المذكورة من قبل لجنة متخصصة يشكلها الوزير المختص لهذا الغرض.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - يتم منح علاوة الترفيع الاستثنائية بمرسوم.‏ ‏
‏ 
د - يحتفظ العامل الممنوح علاوة الترفيع الاستثنائية هذه بقدمه المكتسب للترفيع المقبل.‏ ‏
‏ 
ه¯ - لاتدخل علاوات الترفيع الاستثنائية الممنوحة وفق احكام هذه المادة في سقف الاجور المحددة في هذا القانون على الا يتجاوز مجموعها /طيلة خدمة العامل/ /24/ بالمئة من اجره.‏ ‏
‏ 
الباب السادس‏ ‏
‏ 
اسناد الوظائف‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /30/ أ - يشترط فيمن تسند الىه احدى الوظائف ان تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها الواردة في النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - يتم اسناد الوظيفة بصك صادر عن الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين لها.‏ ‏
‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السابع‏ ‏
‏ 
اوضاع العاملين‏ ‏
‏ 
الفصل الاول‏ ‏
‏ 
ˆ النقل‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /31/ أ - تؤلف وظائف الفئة الواحدة في جميع الجهات العامة ملاكا مسلكيا واحدا مشتركا ويجوز /بناء على مقتضيات المصلحة العامة او طلب العامل الخطي/ نقل العامل من وظيفة الى اخرى في الجهة العامة الواحدة او من جهة عامة الى اخرى وفقا للشروط التالىة:‏ ‏
‏ 
1 - يحتفظ المنقول بأجره وبقدمه المؤهل للترفيع.‏ ‏
‏ 
2 - ان يتم النقل الى وظيفة شاغرة تماثل وظيفة المنقول اما بالنسبة للعامل المعين على وظيفة مضافة او محدثة حكما وفق القوانين والانظمة النافذة فينقل مع شاغره ويتم النقل في هذه الحالة بقرار من الوزير المختص للجهة المنقول الىها بعد موافقة الوزير المختص في الجهة المنقول منها.‏ ‏
‏ 
3 - ان تتوفر في العامل المنقول الشروط المطلوب توفرها لشغل الوظيفة المنقول الىها بموجب النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة المنقول الىها.‏ ‏
‏ 
4 - بالاضافة الى الشروط الواردة في الفقرة /ج/ من هذه المادة فانه يتوجب ان يتم النقل بناء على موافقة الوزير المختص في الجهة العامة المنقول منها اذا كان النقل من جهة عامة الى اخرى.‏ ‏
‏ 
5 - لايجوز نقل عناصر القيادات النقابية من التجمع العمالي الذي انتخبت فيه خلال فترة ممارستها لمهامها النقابية.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - مع الاحتفاظ بالقانون رقم/10/لعام /1975/ يتم النقل وفق احكام الفقرة / أ / السابقة بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين للوظيفة المنقول الىها.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - اذا كان نقل العامل سيتم الى خارج الجهة العامة التي يعمل لدىها او اذا كان هذا النقل سيتم ضمن الجهة العامة المذكورة ولكن الى خارج حدود المحافظة فانه يشترط من اجل هذا النقل /اذا لم يكن بناء على طلب العامل الحصول على موافقة لجنة تشكل على الوجه التالي:‏ ‏

‏ 
1 - الوزير المختص /او من يفوضه/ في الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاداري او رئيس فرع الجهة العامة المختصة في المحافظة في الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاقتصادي رئيسا .‏ ‏
‏ 
2 - امين منظمة حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي الذي تتبع لها الجهة العامة التي يعمل لدىها عضوا .‏ ‏
‏ 
3 - رئيس اللجنة النقابية في الجهة التي يعمل لدىها العامل او رئيس اللجنة النقابية المختصة في حال عدم وجود لجنة نقابية لأي سبب كان عضوا .‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /32 - يجوز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء /ولاسباب مبررة يعود تقديرها الىه/ نقل العامل من وظيفة انتاجية الى وظيفة غير انتاجية تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها في جهته العامة او في جهة عامة اخرى وفي هذه الحالة لايستفيد المنقول من تعويضات ومزايا الوظيفة الانتاجية المنقول منها.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /33 - لاتطبق احكام هذا الفصل على:‏ ‏
‏ 
/ أ - نقل مفتشي الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيتش والجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالىة حيث يبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن الى الاحكام الواردة في القوانين الخاصة بهم.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - نقل العاملين في وزارة الخارجية بين الادارة المركزية والبعثات الخارجية حيث يبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن الى الاحكام الواردة في النظام الداخلي للوزارة المذكورة.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - نقل الفنانين حيث يبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن الى الاحكام الواردة في القوانين والانظمة الخاصة بهم.‏ ‏
‏ 
الفصل الثاني‏ ‏
‏ 
ˆ الندب‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /34/ أ - يجوز بناء على مقتضيات المصلحة العامة ندب العامل المؤصل من جهة عامة الى جهة اخرى للقيام بوظيفة تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها بموجب النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة المندب الىها.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - يتم ندب العامل بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين للوظيفة المندب الىها يصدر بعد موافقة الوزير الخطية الذي تتبع له الجهة المندب منها على ان تؤخذ موافقة اللجنة المنصوص علىها في الفقرة /ج/ من المادة /31/ من هذا القانون.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - لايجوز ندب عناصر القيادات النقابية من التجمع العمالي الذي انتخبت فيه خلال فترة ممارستها لمهامها النقابية.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /35 - يجوز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ندب العامل الانتاجي من جهة عامة الى اخرى للقيام بوظيفة غير انتاجية تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها ولايستفيد المندب في هذه الحالة من تعويضات ومزايا الوظيفة الانتاجية المندب منها.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /36/ أ - يتم الندب سنة فسنة وبحد اقصى لايتجاوز اربع سنوات.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - اذا بلغت مدة الندب الحد الاقصى المشار الىه في الفقرة / أ /السابقة يتبع بشأن العامل المندب احدى الطريقتين التالىتين:‏ ‏
‏ 
1 - انهاء ندبه واعادته الى الجهة العامة المندب منها.‏ ‏
‏ 
2 - نقله الى الجهة العامة المندب الىها وفق احكام النقل المنصوص علىها في الفصل الاول من هذا الباب.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - يحتفظ المندب بوظيفته المندب منها ويتقاضى اجره وتعويضاته من الجهة العامة المندب الىها وفق الاحكام النافذة لدىها.‏ ‏
‏ 
د - تعتبر خدمة المندب في الجهة العامة المندب الىها بحكم الخدمة في الجهة العامة المندب منها.‏ ‏
‏ 
ه¯ - يتم تقويم اداء العامل المندب من قبل الجهة العامة المندب الىها ويتم اصدار صك ترفيعه في ضوء هذا التقويم من قبل الجهة العامة المندب منها.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /37/ لاتطبق احكام هذا الفصل على:‏ ‏
‏ 
أ - ندب مفتشي الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش والجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالىة حيث يبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن الى الاحكام الواردة في القوانين الخاصة بهم.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - ندب الفنانين حيث يبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن الى الاحكام الواردة في القوانين والانظمة الخاصة بهم.‏ ‏
‏ 
الفصل الثالث‏ ‏
‏ 
ˆ الإعارة‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /38 - مع مراعاة الاحكام القانونية الخاصة بوضع العاملين في الجهات العامة تحت تصرف الحرس القومي وبتفرغهم لدى المنظمات الشعبية والنقابات المهنية:‏ ‏
‏ 
أ - يجوز اعارة العامل المؤصل بناء على طلبه او على موافقته الخطية:‏ ‏
‏ 
1 - داخليا.. الى جهات القطاع المشترك التي لاتدخل في شمول المادة /161/من هذا القانون او الى منظمات حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي او المنظمات الشعبية او النقابات المهنية.‏ ‏
‏ 
2 - خارجيا.. الى الحكومات او المنظمات العربية والاجنبية او الجهات الدولية المختلفة.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب - تتم الاعارة الداخلية او الخارجية بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج - يتم تمدىد الاعارة بصك مماثل للصك الوارد في الفقرة /ب/ السابقة.‏ ‏
‏ 
د - يجب ان لاتتجاوز مدة الاعارة الداخلية الى جهات القطاع المشترك وكذلك الاعارة الخارجية او كليهما معا خمس سنوات وذلك طيلة خدمة العامل ويجوز تجاوز هذه المدة لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد سنة اخرى وذلك بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /39/ أ - يجب على العامل المعار ان يضع نفسه تحت تصرف الجهة العامة المعيرة خلال شهر على الاكثر من تاريخ انتهاء مدة اعارته وتعتبر الاعارة حينئذ ممددة حكما بمقدار مدة التأخير الفعلي عن الالتحاق بالعمل خلال الشهر المذكور.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ يجب على الجهة العامة المعيرة ان تعيد العامل المعار الذي يضع نفسه تحت تصرفها وفق حكم الفقرة / أ / السابقة فورا الى وظيفته السابقة ان كانت لاتزال شاغرة والا فيعاد الى وظيفة اخرى يحددها الوزير المختص ضمن ذات فئة العامل المعار تتناسب ومؤهلاته الوظيفية وتتوفر فيه شروط شغلها مع احتفاظه بأجره الذي بلغه.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج ¯ يعاد العامل المعار وفق حكم الفقرة /ب/ السابقة بقرار من الوزير المختص او بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين ايهما ادنى يعود مفعوله الى تاريخ وضع العامل نفسه تحت تصرف الجهة العامة المعيرة.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة ¯40¯ أ ¯ يقطع عن العامل المعار اجره من الجهة العامة المعيرة ويتقاضى الراتب او الاجر الذي تخصصه له الجهة المستعيرة.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ استثناء من حكم الفقرة / أ / السابقة يجوز النص في صك اعارة العامل الى منظمات حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي والمنظمات الشعبية والنقابات المهنية على مثابرته على تقاضي اجره وتعويضه العائلي من الجهة المعيرة وسائر التعويضات /التي يصدر قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بتحديدها/ من الجهة المعيرة وتحدد القواعد والاسس لتطبيق احكام هذه الفقرة بتعلىمات تصدر عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج ¯ يقع عبء سداد حصة صاحب العمل من الاشتراكات المترتبة على العامل المشمول بحكم الفقرة /ب/ السابقة بمقتضى قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية على الجهة العامة المعيرة.‏ ‏
‏ 
د ¯ تحدد بمرسوم الشروط والاوضاع التي يجوز فيها منح العامل المعار تعويضات اضافية عما تخصصه له الجهة المستعيرة.‏ ‏
‏ 
ه¯ - تعتبر مدة الاعارة خدمات فعلىة في الجهة العامة المعيرة فيما يتعلق بالترفيع والمعاش شريطة ان يؤدي عنها العائدات التقاعدية على اساس اجره من الجهة العامة المعيرة.‏ ‏
‏ 
و¯ يجري ترفيع العامل المعار في الجهة المعار منها على اساس درجة الكفاءة التي تعادل متوسط تقديرات كفاءته التي خلال الاربع سنوات السابقة لتاريخ اعارته.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة /41/ أ / يجوز بناء على طلب الجهة المستعيرة او بناء على طلب خطي من العامل المعار /وموافقة الجهة المعيرة/ انهاء الاعارة قبل انتهاء مدتها بصك مماثل للصك الذي تمت بموجبه الاعارة على الا يباشر المعار وظيفته في الجهة العامة المعار منها قبل صدور ذلك الصك. ‏ 
‏ 
ب ¯ كما يجوز للجهة المعيرة /في حالات الضرورة التي تقدرها/ انهاء الاعارة قبل انتهاء مدتها وتطبق في هذه الحالة احكام المادة /39/ من هذا القانون.‏ ‏
‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثامن‏ ‏
‏ 
شروط العمل‏ ‏
‏ 
الفصل الاول‏ ‏
‏ 
ˆ اوقات العمل والعطل الاسبوعية والاعياد.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة ¯42¯ أ ¯ مع مراعاة الاحكام المتعلقة بتحديد النصاب التدريسي والتعلىمي في القوانين والانظمة الخاصة بالمعاهد والمدارس على مختلف انواعها وكذلك الاحكام المتعلقة بتحديد ساعات وحجم عمل الفنانين في القوانين والانظمة النافذة الخاصة بهم.‏ ‏
‏ 
- تحدد ساعات العمل الىومية الفعلىة بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء على ان لاتقل عن 6 ساعات ولاتزيد عن / 8 / ساعات في الىوم الواحد و/48/ ساعة في الاسبوع.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ استثناء من احكام الفقرة / أ / السابقة يجوز في حالات خاصة /وبقرار من مجلس الوزراء/ تحديد ساعات العمل الىومية دون التقيد بالحدين الادنى والاقصى المذكورين.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج ¯ لاتدخل في ساعات العمل المحددة وفق الفقرتين /أ و ب/ السابقتين الفترات المخصصة لتناول الطعام والراحة.‏ ‏
‏ 
د ¯ يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء /بناء على اقتراح وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال/ قرارا يحدد فيه فترة الراحة التي تتخلل ساعات العمل وعدد ساعات العمل المتتالىة والمدة التي لايجوز للعامل البقاء اكثر منها في مكان العمل وكذلك الجهات التي تطبق علىها هذه الفقرة .‏ ‏
‏ 
ه¯ ¯ مع التقيد باحكام الفقرتين /أ و ب/ السابقتين تحدد الجهة العامة ذات العلاقة مواعيد بدء العمل الىومي ومواعيد انتهائه حسب مقتضيات المصلحة العامة او طبيعة العمل.‏ ‏
‏ 
و¯ اذا صدر قرار عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء يتضمن العودة الى الحد الاقصى لساعات العمل الىومية فلا ينشء الحد الادنى حقا مكتسبا لاحد ولايترتب على العودة الى الحد الاقصى اية آثار مالىة لاي من العاملين في الدولة.‏ ‏
‏ 
المادة ¯ 43¯ أ ¯ يحق لجميع العاملين راحة مأجورة لاتقل عن يوم واحد في كل اسبوع وتحدد الراحة الاسبوعية بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ ‏
‏ 
ب ¯ يستفيد العاملون من التعطيل بأجر كامل في ايام الاعياد الرسمية التي يصدر مرسوم بتحديدها.‏ ‏
‏ 
ج ¯ يجوز في بعض الجهات العامة او في الاعمال التي تتطلب طبيعتها او ظروفها استمرار العمل فيها ان تحدد الراحة الاسبوعية او التعطيل في ايام الاعياد الرسمية بالتناوب بين العاملين شريطة ان تتحقق الراحة الاسبوعية لجميع العاملين بالمعدل المقرر في الفقرة / أ / السابقة اما بالنسبة للاعياد الرسمية فتعتبر عملا اضافيا.‏ ‏
‏

القسم الثاني‏ 
الفصل الثاني‏ 
الاجازات‏ 
القسم الاول‏ 
الاجازات الادارية السنوية.‏ 
المادة ¯44¯ أ¯ تلتزم الجهة العامة بمنح كل من العاملين لديها اجازة ادارية سنوية بأجر كامل مدتها عن كل سنة كما يلي:‏ 
- 1/15/ يوم عمل: لمن تقل خدمته الفعلىة او مافي حكمها عن خمس سنوات .‏ 
- 2/21/ يوم عمل: لمن بلغت خدمته الفعلىة او مافي حكمها خمس سنوات وحتى عشر سنوات.‏ 
- 3/26/ يوم عمل: لمن بلغت خدمته الفعلىة او مافي حكمها عشر سنوات وحتى عشرين سنة.‏ 
- 4/30/ يوم عمل: لمن اتم الخمسين من العمر او تجاوزت خدمته الفعلىة او مافي حكمها عشرين سنة.‏ 
ب ¯ تعتبر الخدمات التي يؤديها العاملون في الجهات العامة خدمة موحدة يبنى علىها تحديد مدة الاجازة الادارية السنوية التي يستحقونها.‏ 
ج ¯ تحسب الحدود الدنيا للمدد المحددة في الفقرة / أ / من هذه المادة على اساس خدمة العامل الفعلىة او مافي حكمها في الىوم الاول من سنة استحقاقه للاجازة.‏ 
د ¯ يجوز /بناء على طلب العامل/ منحه اجازات ساعية اثناء الدوام الرسمي وحساب هذه الاجازات من اصل اجازته الادارية السنوية.‏ 
وتصدر التعلىمات اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذه الفقرة بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ 
المادة ¯ 45¯ أ ¯ ينظم منح الاجازات الادارية الى العاملين ضمن الاسس التالىة:‏ 
1¯ يراعى قدر الامكان رغبة العامل عند تحديد مواعيد اجازته على مدار السنة وذلك طالما ان هذه الرغبة لاتتعارض مع مصلحة العمل.‏ 
2 ¯ الاجازات الادارية السنوية إلزامية.‏ 
3 ¯ يمكن للجهة العامة /في حالات الضرورة/ استدعاء العامل المجاز وقطع اجازته ويعطى في هذه الحالة /وعندما تسمح ظروف العمل/ اجازة بديلة للاجازة غير المستعملة والا فيعطى بدل الاجر عنها اذا لم يجر تعويضها عينا في العام نفسه.‏ 
ب ¯ 1 ¯ لايجوز تراكم الاجازات من سنة لاخرى بل يجب استنفاذ استعمال الاجازة في عام استحقاقها وتسقط حكما الاجازات غير المستعملة حتى نهاية العام.‏ 
2 ¯ مع مراعاة البند / 3 / من الفقرة / أ / السابقة لايجوز دفع بدل الاجر عن الاجازات غير المستعملة الا اذا كان عدم استعمالها بناء على طلب خطي من الجهة العامة بعد الحصول على موافقة الوزير المختص وعلى ان يقتصر ذلك على الحالات الضرورية التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من الوزير المختص.‏ 
ج ¯ تمنح الاجازة الادارية السنوية على اساس السنة الميلادية ويصفى استحقاق العامل من الاجازة عن السنة الميلادية الاولى بنسبة خدمته فيها.‏ 
المادة /46/ في جميع الاحوال التي يتم فيها انتهاء خدمة العامل لاي سبب كان يدفع له بدل الاجازات الادارية السنوية المستحقة له وغير المستعملة كما لو بقي قائما على رأس عمله حتى نهاية العام.‏ 
المادة ¯ 47¯ أ ¯ خلافا لما ورد في المواد /44/46/ السابقة ينظم استخدام الاجازات الادارية السنوية للمعينين في البعثات الخارجية من العاملين في وزارة الخارجية ومن في حكمهم وتحديد مهل الطريق والاجازات الادارية السنوية الاضافية للمناطق الصعبة وجواز تراكم الاجازات الادارية السنوية في النظام الداخلي للوزارة المذكورة.‏ 
ب/1 - لايستفيد من احكام المواد /44/46/ السابقة العاملون الذين يتمتعون بالعطل المدرسية.‏ 
2 - يجوز /عند الضرورة/ منح العاملين المشار الىهم في البند /1/ السابق اجازة عارضة لاتتجاوز مدتها ستة ايام في السنة وذلك سواء كانت متصلة ام منفصلة.‏ 
القسم الثاني‏ 


‏ 
الاجازات الصحية‏ 
المادة /48/ أ / يحق للعامل خلال كل عام من خدمته ان يتغيب لاسباب صحية لمدة /200/ يوم /متصلة او منفصلة/ يتقاضى خلالها:‏ 
80 - بالمئة من اجره عن الثلاثين يوما الاولى.‏ 
- اجرا كاملا عن المئة والسبعين يوما التالىة.‏ 
ب - تعتبر الاجازة الصحية من الخدمات الفعلىة.‏ 
ج - اذا كانت حالة العامل المريض في بعثة خارجية لاتسمح بنقله الى الوطن فيمنح /بقرار من وزير الخارجية/ اجازة صحية اضافية لمدة ثلاثة اشهر حتى يتم نقله او شفاؤه خلالها ويستمر العامل المريض في هذه الحالة على تقاضي اجوره وتعويضاته وبدل اغترابه.‏ 
المادة /49- تصدر بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء التعلىمات بشأن.‏ 
- كيفية منح التقارير الطبية وجهة اصدارها حسب مدة الاجازة الصحية واجراءات تسليمها الى الجهة العامة التي يتبعها العامل.‏ 
- كيفية تشكيل لجان فحص العاملين وتحديد اختصاصاتها ونطاق عملها.‏ 
المادة /50/ أ / يحق للعامل الغائب على وجه قانوني خارج اراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية ان ينال اجازة صحية او ان يطلب تمدىد اجازته الصحية بموجب تقارير طبية تنظم وتسلم للجهة العامة وفقا للقواعد والاجراءات التي تحدد بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ 
ب/ تدخل الاجازات الصحية الممنوحة بموجب الفقرة السابقة في حساب الاجازات الصحية المنصوص علىها في المادة/48/ من هذا القانون.‏ 
المادة/51 - تشكل بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء لجنة تسريح طبية عامة في دمشق ولجان تسريح طبية فرعية في مراكز المحافظات كلما اقتضت الحاجة.‏ 
يحدد القرار المذكور كيفية تشكيل هذه اللجان والاجراءات المتعلقة باجتماعاتها واتخاذ قراراتها وكيفية تبليغ هذه القرارات وتحديد نطاق عمل كل لجنة فرعية مكانيا.‏ 
المادة/52/ أ - يحال العامل على لجنة التسريح الطبية الفرعية المختصة المشار الىها في المادة /51/ السابقة في الحالتين التالىتين.‏ 
1 - اذا بلغت مدد الاجازات الصحية/180/ يوما بصورة متصلة.‏ 
2 - اذا بلغت مدد الاجازات الصحية /200/ يوم في السنة الميلادية الواحدة بصورة متفرقة.‏ 
وفي جميع الاحوال لايجوز تجاوز مدة الغياب الصحي بأجر او ب/80/ بالمئة من الاجر/18/ شهرا خلال خمس سنوات بما فيها السنة الجارية.‏ 
ب - اذا تبين للجنة التسريح الطبية المشار الىها آنفا ان المرض ناجم عن الاصابة بأحد الامراض السارية او العضالة التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الصحة او بعاهة تمنعه من القيام بالعمل او اذا تبين لها ان المرض وان لم يكن ناجما عما تقدم الا انه غير قابل للشفاء تقرر تسريحه اما اذا تبين لها ان المرض غير ناجم عما تقدم وانه قابل للشفاء فيمنح اجازات بكامل الاجر لا يتجاوز مجموعها شهرين تقرر تسريحه بانتهائها اذا لم يثبت شفاؤه نهائيا من مرضه.‏ 
ج - يحق لكل من الجهة العامة او العامل الاعتراض على تقرير لجنة التسريح الطبية الفرعية امام لجنة التسريح الطبية العامة وذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تبليغه تقرير اللجنة الفرعية وعلى لجنة التسريح الطبية العامة ان تصدر قرارها النهائي خلال مدة لاتتجاوز ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الاعتراض .‏ 
وتعتبر قرارات لجنة التسريح الطبية العامة قطعية غير قابلة لاي طريق من طرق الطعن والمراجعة.‏ 
د - تنفذ قرارات اللجنة المتضمنة التسريح بصكوك من الجهة التي تمارس حق التعيين اعتبارا من تاريخ اكتساب تلك القرارات الدرجة القطعية.‏ 
وتصفى حقوق العامل وفق الاحكام القانونية الناظمة لذلك.‏ 
القسم الثالث‏ 
إجازة الأمومة‏ 
المادة/53/ أ - تمنح العاملة اجازة امومة بكامل الاجر مدتها 120 يوما عن الولادة الاولى 90 يوما عن الولادة الثانية 75 يوما عن الولادة الثالثة تبدأ الاجازة خلال الشهرين الاخيرين من الحمل.‏ 
ب - تنزل الاجازة المذكورة في الفقرة/ أ / من هذه المادة الى النصف اذا توفي المولود .‏ 
ج - تمنح اجازة الامومة بالاستناد الى شهادة طبية مصدقة اصولا.‏ 
د - تمنح العاملة المرضع اجازة مدتها ساعة واحدة متصلة يوميا وذلك حتى يتم وليدها السنة من عمره ولاتطبق بشأن هذه الاجازة احكام الفقرة/د/ من المادة /44/ من هذا القانون.‏ 
ه¯ - تمنح من ترغب من العاملات اجازة امومة اضافية مدتها شهر واحد بدون اجر.‏ 
القسم الرابع‏ 
الاجازات الاضطرارية‏ 
المادة/54/ أ / يحق للعامل ان يتغيب بأجر كامل لمدة اسبوع في حال زواجه.‏ 
ب - يحق للعامل ان يتغيب لمدة خمسة ايام متصلة باجر كامل في حال وفاة احد اصوله او فروعه اوزوجه او اخيه او اخته.‏ 
ج - لاتدخل الاجازات المشار الىها في الفقرتين السابقتين في حساب الاجازة الادارية السنوية.‏ 
القسم الخامس‏ 
إجازة الحج‏ 
المادة/55/ أ - يمنح العامل لمرة واحدة طوال خدمته إجازة بكامل الاجر لاداء فريضة الحج مدتها: /30/ يوما للمسلمين. /7/ ايام للمسيحيين.‏ 
ب - يتوقف منح هذه الاجازة على وجود العامل مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات في الخدمة لدى الجهات العامة.‏ 
ج - لاتدخل هذه الاجازة في حساب الاجازات الادارية السنوية.‏ 
القسم السادس‏ 
الاجازات الخاصة بلا أجر‏ 
المادة/56/ أ /1 - مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام كل من قانون خدمة العلم وقانون البعثات العلمية وقانون التفرغ النقابي وقانون الانتخاب.. يجوز منح العامل بناء على طلبه الخطي لأسباب تقبلها الجهة العامة اجازة خاصة بلا اجر تحدد في الصك الصادر بمنحها على ان لاتزيد مدتها /منفردة ام مجتمعة/ عن خمس سنوات طيلة مدة خدمة العامل.‏ 
2 - يجوز منح العامل خلال سنة التمرين اجازة خاصة بلا اجر تتجاوز مدتها شهرا واحدا وتضاف مدة الاجازة هذه الى مدة التمرين.‏ 
ب - تعتبر وظيفة العامل المجاز اجازة خاصة بلا اجر شاغرة إذا تجاوزت مدتها ثلاثة اشهر.‏ 
المادة/57/ أ -لاتدخل مدد الاجازة الخاصة بلا اجر الممنوحة وفق المواد /59/60/61/135/ من هذا القانون في حساب الحد الاقصى المنصوص علىه في الفقرة/ أ / من المادة السابقة.‏ 
ب - تدخل الاجازة الخاصة بلا اجر الممنوحة للعامل وفق المادة/56/ من هذا القانون التي لاتتجاوز مدتها طوال مدة خدمته /منفردة ام مجتمعة/ ثلاثة اشهر في حساب الخدمة الفعلىة وفي قدم العامل المؤهل للترفيع وفي حساب المعاش شريطة ان يؤدي العامل عنها العائدات اوالاشتراكات التي تترتب علىه وعلى الجهةالعامة معا.‏ 
اما اذا تجاوزت مدة الاجازة بلا اجر /منفردة او مجتمعة/ ثلاثة اشهر فيدخل مازاد منها على ثلاثة اشهر في حساب المعاش فقط.‏ 
شريطة ان يؤدي العامل عنها العائدات او الاشتراكات التي تترتب علىه وعلى الجهة العامة معا.‏ 
ج - لاتدخل مدد الاجازات الخاصة بلا اجر الممنوحة وفق المواد /59/60/61/135/ من هذا القانون في قدم العامل المؤهل للترفيع.‏ 
غير انها تحتسب في المعاش فقط شريطة ان يؤدي العامل عنها العائدات او الاشتراكات التي تترتب علىه وعلى الجهة العامة معا.‏ 
المادة/58/ أ - يجوز بناء على طلب خطي من العامل المجاز اجازة خاصة بلا اجر اعادته الى عمله قبل انتهاء مدة الاجازة اذا وافقت الجهة العامة على ذلك.‏ 
وفي هذه الحالة لايجوز مباشرته العمل الا بعد صدور صك بالاعادة من الجهة التي صدر عنها صك المنح.‏ 
ب - يعاد العامل المجاز اجازة خاصة بلا اجر الى وظيفته السابقة ان كانت لاتزال شاغرة والا فيعاد الى وظيفة اخرى يحددها الوزير المختص ضمن ذات فئة العامل المجاز تتناسب ومؤهلاته الوظيفية وتتوفر فيه شروط شغلها مع احتفاظه باجره الذي بلغه.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم السابع‏ 
احكام عامة في الاجازات‏ 
المادة/59/ لايجوز للعامل ان يتغيب عن عمله الا باجازة اصولية ممنوحة له وفقا لاحكام القانون وإلا فانه يفقد حقه في الاجر عن مدة غيابه غير الاصولي فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة في القوانين النافذة.‏ 
المادة/60 - كل عامل لم يعد الى عمله بعد انقضاء مدة اجازته مهما كان نوعها يفقد حقه في الاجر عن مدة غيابه غير الاصولي فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة في القوانين النافذة.‏ 
المادة /61/ تعتبر مدة التغيب غير الاصولي المنصوص علىه في المادتين /59 ¯60/ السابقتين والناجم عن ظروف مبررة تقبلها الجهة العامة اجازة ادارية محسوبة على اجازات العامل الادارية السنوية المستحقة له وعند عدم كفايتها يعتبر الباقي اجازة خاصة بلا اجر اما مدة التغيب المذكور غير الناجم عن ظروف مبررة تقبلها الجهة العامة فتعتبر بكاملها اجازة خاصة بلا اجر.‏ 
المادة ¯62¯ أ ¯ تمنح الاجازات الادارية السنوية والصحية والامومة والاضطرارية والحج كما يلي:‏ 
1¯ في الوزارات والادارات والهيئات العامة والبلديات ووحدات الادارة المحلية وسائر الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاداري.‏ 
- بكتاب صادر عن:‏ 
- الوزير المختص لمعاوني الوزير والمديرين العامين ومعاونيهم والمديرين في الادارة المركزية ومراكز المحافظات .‏ 
- معاون الوزير او المدير العام المختص /حسب الحال/ لسائر العاملين في الادارة المركزية.‏ 
- رئيس فرع الجهة العامة في المحافظة: لسائر العاملين في الفرع.‏ 
2¯ في المؤسسات العامة ومنشآت القطاع العام وشركاته وسائر الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاقتصادي:‏ 
- بكتاب صادر عن:‏ 
- الوزير المختص.. للمديرين العامين والمديرين في مراكز المحافظات .‏ 
- المدير العام لباقي العاملين.‏ 
ب ¯ تمنح الاجازة الخاصة بلا اجر..‏ 
- بقرار من الوزير المختص اذا تجاوزت مدة الاجازة ثلاثة اشهر.‏ 
- بقرار من الوزير المختص او الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين ايهما ادنى اذا لم تتجاوز مدة الاجازة ثلاثة اشهر.‏ 
ج ¯ يراعى في منح الاجازات للمديرين في مراكز المحافظات سواء بالقطاع الاداري ام بالقطاع الاقتصادي الحصول على موافقة المحافظ المختص قبل اصدار كتاب او قرار منح الاجازة.‏ 
الباب التاسع‏ 
الواجبات والمحظورات والعقوبات المسلكية‏ 
الفصل الاول‏ 
ˆ الواجبات والمحظورات.‏ 
المادة /63/ مع الاحتفاظ بقانون العقوبات الاقتصادية يجب على العامل مراعاة احكام هذا القانون والمراسيم والقرارات والتعلىمات المنفذة له كما يتوجب علىه مراعاة القوانين والانظمة النافذة الاخرى وعلىه بشكل خاص.‏ 
1¯ ان يعمل من خلال تأديته لوظيفته على توطيد النظام الاشتراكي وتدعيمه بما يكفل ترسيخ أسس المجتمع العربي الاشتراكي الموحد وان يلتزم بتنفيذ خطة وأهداف الدولة في الوحدة والحرية والاشتراكية.‏ 
2¯ ان يؤدي العمل المنوط به بنفسه بأمانة واخلاص وان ينصرف كليا في وقت العمل الى اداء واجبات الوظيفة.‏ 
3¯ ان يتقيد تقيدا تاما بمواعيد الدوام المقررة والا يغادر عمله إلا باذن خاص وفق الاصول.‏ 
4¯ ان يبذل كامل جهوده ويضع خبرته وكفاءته في خدمة الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها وأن يسهر ضمن نطاق عمله على حفظ وصيانة منشآتها ولوازمها وأموالها وممتلكاتها وان يبلغ خطيا بطريق التسلسلعن كل مخالفة يلاحظها اثناء عمله.‏ 
5 ¯ ان ينفذ اوامر رؤسائه بدقة وامانة في حدود القوانين والانظمة النافذة على ان يتحمل كل رئيس مسؤولية الاوامر التي تصدر عنه ويكون مسؤولا عن حسن سير العمل في حدود اختصاصه.‏ 
6 ¯ ان يحافظ على كرامة الوظيفة وان يسلك في تصرفاته مع زملائه ورؤسائه ومرؤوسيه وذوي العلاقة من المراجعين مسلك الاحترام والواجب.‏ 
7 - ان يتعاون مع زملائه في اداء الواجبات اللازمة لتأمين سير العمل وتحقيق الخدمة العامة.‏ 
8 ¯ ان يرتدي اثناء العمل اللباس المخصص للعمل /في حال وجوده.‏ 
9 ¯ ان يكون مسؤولا تجاه الجهة العامة عن الاضرار التي تنشأ عن سوء قيامه بواجباته سواء اكان ذلك عن قصد ام اهمال على ان لايخل ذلك بمسؤوليته تجاه الغير وفق القواعد المقررة بهذا الشأن.‏ 
وبصورة عامة التقيد التام بجميع التعلىمات الصادرة عن جهته العامة وعن سائر السلطات المختصة.‏ 
المادة /64/ مع مراعاة احكام كل من قانون العقوبات وقانون العقوبات الاقتصادية والقوانين النافذة الاخرى يحظر على العامل.‏ 
أ ¯ ان يفشي الامور التي يطلع علىها بحكم وظيفته اذا كانت سرية بطبيعتها او بموجب تعلىمات تقضي بذلك ويظل هذا الالتزام قائما بعد ترك العامل الخدمة.‏ 
ب ¯ ان يستعمل المواد والعتاد والآلات المسلمة الىه لامور خارجة عن أغراض الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها سواء لنفسه ام لغيره.‏ 
ج ¯ ان يحتفظ لنفسه بأصل اية ورقة من الاوراق الرسمية او ينزع هذا الاصل من الملفات المخصصة للاحتفاظ به ولو كان خاصا بعمل كلف به شخصيا.‏ 
د ¯ ان يقبل لنفسه او لغيره منحة او هدية او امتياز بسبب ادائه لاعمال الوظيفة او يقبل الوعد بشيء من هذا القبيل.‏ 
ه¯ ¯ ان يجمع نقودا او اشياء عينية لأي فرد او لأي هيئة او جماعة لاغراض غير مسموح بها او غير مرخص لها.‏ 
و ¯ اولا: ان يجمع بين وظيفته وبين اي عمل آخر يؤديه بالذات او بالوساطة وبشكل خاص:‏ 
1 ¯ ان يقبل تكليفه بأي عمل مهما كان نوعه لدى الجهات العامة الاخرى الا بناء على موافقة خطية من الوزير المختص في الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها.‏ 
2 ¯ ان يجمع بين وظيفته وبين ممارسة مهنة حرة باستثناء المهن التي تنص القوانين والانظمة النافذة على جواز ممارستها وضمن الشروط المحددة فيها.‏ 
3 ¯ ان يشترك في المضاربات المالية او ان يمارس اي عمل من الاعمال التجارية او الصناعية.‏ 
4 ¯ ان يدخل في التعهدات والمناقصات بنفسه او بالواسطة اثناء وجوده في عمله ويبقى هذا الحظر قائما بعد تركه الخدمة لاي سبب كان ولمدة خمس سنوات بالنسبة للتعهدات والمناقصات التي تجري في الجهة العامة التي كان فيها عند تركه الخدمة.‏ 
5 ¯ ان يستخدم باي صورة كانت بعد انتهاء خدمته او انهائها من الدولة لاي سبب كان لدى احدى الجهات الخاصة المحلية او الاجنبية التي لها علاقة باعماله السابقة او ان يكون ممثلا او وكيلا لديها مالم تنقض خمس سنوات على انفكاكه عن تلك الاعمال.‏ 
ويصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا البند.‏ 
6 ¯ ان يشترك في تأسيس الشركات او يقبل عضوية مجالس ادارتها او اي عمل فيها الا اذا كان مندوبا عن الدولة او عن المنظمات الشعبية.‏ 
7 ¯ ان يشتري عقارات او منقولات تطرحها السلطات القضائية او الادارية للبيع اذا كان ذلك يتصل بوظيفته.‏ 
8 ¯ ان يكون وكيلا في القيام باعمال للغير بأجر او بمكافأة ولا يجوز ان يكون وكيلا بدون اجر او مكافأة اذا كانت الاعمال الموكل فيها مما جرت العادة بدفع اجرة الى الوكلاء في مقابل القيام بها.‏ 
ويجوز ان يتولى العامل لقاء اجر او مكافأة اعمال القوامة او الوصاية او الوكالة عن الغائبين او المعونة القضائية اذا كان المشمول بالوصاية او القوامة او الغائب او المعان قضائيا ممن تربطه به صلة او قربى او نسب لغاية الدرجة الرابعة وذلك بشرط اخبار رئيسه بذلك.‏ 
9 ¯ ان يقرض او يقترض من المتعاملين مع الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها او من المتعهدين معها او ممن له صلة بنشاطها.‏ 
ثانيا: غير انه يجوز خلافا للبنود السابقة وبموافقة خطية من الوزير المختص وفي حدود التعليمات التي تصدر بهذا الشأن عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء السماح للعامل بالجمع بين وظيفته وبين اي عمل آخر يؤديه بالذات او بالواسطة اذا كان هذا العمل الاخر ليس من شأنه الاضرار باداء واجبات الوظيفة ولايتعارض مع مقتضياتها.‏ 
ز ¯ ان يشترك في تنظيم اية اجتماعات داخل مكان العمل تتعارض مع احكام القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 
ح ¯ ان يترك العمل او يتوقف عنه او يعطله بقصد الاخلال بالنظام العام او توقيف او تعطيل الانتاج او ان يحرض العاملين على ذلك.‏ 
ط ¯ ان ينتمي الى جمعية او جماعة تتوخى اغراضا غير مشروعة تهدد مصالح الدولة او تعرضها للخطر.‏ 
ي ¯ ان يدخل الى مكان العمل الاسلحة او المتفجرات او اية مادة من شأنها تعريض الموجودات للخطر مالم يكن بأذن رسمي وبغرض حماية الجهة العامة.‏ 
ك ¯ ان يقبل الزيارات الشخصية الا لضرورة قصوى وباذن من المسؤول المختص وفي المكان المخصص لذلك,‏ 
ل ¯ ان يأتي بعمل او يظهر بما يخل بشرف الوظيفة الموكولة اليه, ولاسيما لعب الميسر والتواجد في العمل في حالة السكر.‏ 
م ¯ ان يرتكب المحظورات الاخرى التي تقررها الجهة العامة تبعا لطبيعة العمل لديها وحسن تأمين سيره.‏ 
المادة ¯ 65 ¯ أ ¯ مع مراعاة قانون التنظيم النقابي لا يجوز للعامل ان يعمل في التأليف او الكتابة او النشر حول امور تتعلق بوظيفته الا بموافقة الوزير المختص.‏ 
ب ¯ تكون الاختراعات التي يبتكرها العامل اثناء تأديته وظيفته او بسببها او الاعمال التي تتصل بنشاطه فيها ملكا للدولة في الاحوال التالية.‏ 
1 ¯ اذا كان الاختراع نتيجة تجارب رسمية.‏ 
2 ¯ اذا كان الاختراع داخلا في نطاق واجبات الوظيفة.‏ 
3 ¯ اذا كان الاختراع له صلة بالشؤون العسكرية.‏ 
واذا كان لهذا الاختراع قيمة علمية فللعامل الحق بتعويض عادل يراعى في تقديره تشجيع البحث والاختراع.‏
الفصل الثاني‏ 
ˆ العقوبات المسلكية‏ 
المادة /66/ أ / كل عامل يخالف أحكام هذه القانون يعاقب بإحدى العقوبات المسلكية المنصوص عليها فيه وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بإقامة الدعوى المدنية أو الجزائية ضده.‏ 
/ب/ لايعفى العامل من مسؤولية أعماله مسلكيا إلا إذا ثبت أن ارتكابه للعمل المخالف كان تنفيذا لأمر خطي صادر إليه عن رئيسه.‏ 
/ج/ إن تأديب العاملين وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون لايحول دون حق الجهة العامة بتغريمهم عن الأضرار التي يحدثونها في أموالها وممتلكاتها طبقا للأحكام القانونية النافذة.‏ 
المادة /67/ مع مراعاة قانون الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفيتش وقانون الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية لكل عامل ان يطالب بأي حق من حقوقه او يشرح اية ظلامة تقع عليه عن طريق التنظيم النقابي المختص او عن طريق التسلسل الاداري بصورة كتابية وعلى الجهة التي رفعت اليها الشكوى الاجابة سلبا او ايجابا خلال سبعة ايام من تاريح تقديم الشكوى فاذا تلكأت تعرض القضية مباشرة على الوزير المختص الذي يوعز بدراستها او التحقيق فيها تمهيدا للبت فيها .‏ 
المادة /68/ تصنف العقوبات التي يجوز فرضها على العاملين في نوعين :‏ 
/أ / العقوبات الخفيفة وتشمل :‏ 
1¯ عقوبة التنبيه ..وهي إخطار العامل بكتاب تذكر فيه المخالفة المرتكبةويلفت نظره الى لزوم اجتنابها في المستقبل .‏ 
2¯ عقوبة الانذار .. وهي توجيه كتاب الى العامل ينذر فيه بفرض عقوبات اشد في حال استمرار المخالفة او تكرارها.‏ 
3¯ عقوبة الحسم من الاجر ..وهي حسم مبلغ حده الاقصى/5/ بالمئة من الاجر الشهري للعامل لمدة لاتقل عن شهر ولاتزيد على ستة اشهر ويعتبر الاجر بتاريخ فرض هذه العقوبة اساسا لهذا الحسم .‏ 
4¯ عقوبة تأخير الترفيع .. وهي تأخير موعد استحقاق العامل لعلاوة الترفيع مدة ستة اشهر وتفرض هذه العقوبة حكما بعد معاقبة العامل بثلاث عقوبات خفيفة من العقوبات السابقة خلال السنة الواحدة او بخمس عقوبات خفيفة خلال سنتين متتاليتين .‏ 
5¯ عقوبة حجب الترفيع.. وهي حرمان العامل من علاوة الترفيع.‏ 
/ب/ العقوبات الشديدة وتشمل :‏ 
1¯ عقوبة النقل التأديبية .. وهي نقل العامل الى وظيفة ادنى من وظيفته مع احتفاظه باجره .‏ 
2¯ عقوبة التسريح التأيبي وهي تسريح العامل وتصفية حقوقه وفق القوانين النافذة ولا يجوز اعادة العامل المسرح وفق ماتقدم الى الخدمة /وذلك مهما كانت صفة الاعادة/ مالم تمض على تسريحه سنتان على الاقل.‏ 
3¯ عقوبة الطرد .. وهي الحرمان من الوظيفة حرمانا نهائيا وتصفى حقوق العامل المطرود وفق القانون التأميني الذي يخصع له على ان يحسم من المعاش او التعويض المستحق له مقدار الربع ويوزع باقي المعاش او التعويض المذكور على المستحقين عنه /كما لو كان قد توفي وفاة طبيعية/ وفق النسب الواردة في القانون التأميني الذي يخصع له .‏ 
ولا يجوز اعادة العامل المطرود /في اية حال من الاحوال/ الى الخدمة في الجهات العامة سواء كانت الاعادة بصورة دائمة او مؤقتة مالم يتم اعادة اعتباره قضائيا وفق القوانين المرعية كما لايحق للعامل المطرود ان يشترك مباشرة او بالواسطة بمناقصات او مزايدات او تعهدات الجهات العامة ولايجوز تطبيق هذه العقوبة الا اذا كان قد حكم على العامل بجناية او بجنحة شائنة او مخلة بالثقة العامة.‏ 
المادة /69/ أ / لايشترط مراعاة التدرج في العقوبات التأديبية المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة ولايعاقب العامل بنوع واحد من العقوبات المذكورة لاكثر من مرتين خلال السنة الواحدة.‏ 
/ب/ يتوجب في حال تكرار المخالفة ذاتها لاكثر من مرتين فرض عقوبة اشد.‏ 
/ج/ لايجوز الجمع بين عقوبتين للمخالفة الواحدة بآن واحد .‏ 
المادة /70/ أ / مع مراعاة الاحكام الواردة في الباب العاشر من هذا القانون /بشأن المحاكمة المسلكية/ .. تفرض العقوبات الخفيفة على العاملين وفق مايلي:‏ 
عقوبتا التنبيه والانذار من قبل اي من رؤساء العامل .‏ 
عقوبة الحسم من الاجر من قبل الوزير المختص او المحافظ او معاون الوزير او المدير العام او من يفوضه الوزير بذلك.‏ 
عقوبتا تأخير الترفيع وحجب الترفيع من قبل الوزير المختص.‏ 
/ب/ تحدد اسس وقواعد فرض العقوبات الخفيفة والتظلم منها بقرار يصدر عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء .‏ 
/ج/ يجوز للوزير المختص الغاء العقوبات الخفيفة غير المفروضة من قبل المحكمة المسلكية المختصة على ان لايكون لهذا الالغاء مفعول رجعي من الناحية المالية واذا فرضت العقوبة الخفيفة بناء على اقتراح الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش او الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية فيستطلع رأي الجهة المقترحة في الغائها .‏ 
/د/ تفرض العقوبات الشديدة بحكم صادر عن المحكمة المسلكية ذات العلاقة وتنفذ بصك من الجهة التي تمارس حق التعيين .‏ 
المادة /71/ لاتطبق احكام هذا الفصل على مفتشي الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش والجهاز المركزى كالرقابة المالية ويبقون خاضعين بهذا الشان الى قوانينهم الخاصة .‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب العاشر‏ 
المحاكمة المسلكية‏ 
المادة/72/ أ / تطبق احكام القانون رقم / 7 / تاريخ /25/2/1990/ على فئات العاملين الخاضعين لاحكام هذا القانون كما تطبق على غير الخاضعين لاحكامه اذا خلت القوانين الخاصة بهم من تحديد مرجع تأديبي لهم.‏ 
/ب/ يبقى مفتشو الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش والجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية خاضعين بشأ المحاكمة المسلكية الى قوانينهم الخاصة .‏ 
الباب الحادي عشر‏ 
الوكالة‏ 
المادة/73/ أ / الوكالة هي التعيين بصورة مؤقتة على وظيفة اصيلها في احد الاوضاع التالية.‏ 
/1الندب في وظائف التعليم .‏ 
2الاعارة.‏ 
3 كف اليد اذا استمر لاكثر من ستة اشهر باستثناء العاملين في التعليم الذين يجوز تعيين وكلاء عنهم مهما بلغت مدة كف اليد.‏ 
4 الاجازات على مختلف انواعها التي لاتقل مدة كل منها عن تسعين يوما /باستثناء العاملين في التعليم الذين يجوز تعيين وكلاء عنهم مهما بلغت مدة الاجازة/ .‏ 
/ب/ يمارس الوكيل صلاحيات الاصيل .‏ 
المادة /47/ أ / يشترط فيمن يعين وكيلا على احدى الوظائف ان تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها.‏ 
/ب/ يحدد اجر الوكيل باجر بدء التعيين المحدد وفق جداول الاجور الملحقة بهذا القانون.‏ 
المادة /57/ أ / يعين الوكيل وتنهى خدمته بقرار من الجهة صاحبة الحق بالتعيين .‏ 
/ب/ تنهي حكما خدمة الوكيل من تاريخ عودة العامل الاصيل ومباشرته لعمله ويعود نفاذ القرار الصادر بهذا الشأن الى تاريخ مباشرة الاصيل.‏ 
/ج/ يجوز انهاء خدمة الوكيل بقرار من الجهة صاحبة الحق بالتعيين /في اي وقت كان/ .‏ 
المادة /76/ أ / يمنح الوكيل اجره في نهاية الشهر.‏ 
/ب/ يعامل الوكيل معاملة الاصيل بالنسبة لاستحقاقه للتعويضات والعلاوات الانتاجية والمكافآت التشجيعية والحوافز المادية المنصوص عليها في الباب الثالث عشر من هذا القانون.‏ 
/ج/1/ يجوز منح الوكيل الذي تتجاوز خدمته ستة اشهر مستمرة اجازة ادارية بكامل الاجر بنسبة خدمته على الا تتجاوز مدتها خمسة عشر يوما خلال السنة الواحدة.‏ 
2-يجوز منح العامل الوكيل اجازة صحية وفق الاحكام الواردة في هذا القانون على الا تتجاوز المدة التي تنتهي فيها وكالته بمقتضى صك تعيينه.‏ 
3 -يجوز للجهة العامة /بناء على طلب خطي من الوكيل الذي تتجاوز خدمته لديها الشهر/ منحه اجازة خاصة بلا اجر. على ان لايتجاوز مجموعها خلال السنة الواحدة عشرين يوما.‏ 
4- اذا غاب الوكيل عن وظيفته بدون اجازة اصوليه يعتبر /عند عدم وجود اسباب مبررة تقبلها الجهة العامة/ بحكم المستقيل وفقا لاحكام المادة /135/ من هذا القانون.‏ 
د/ تمنح العاملة الوكيلة اجازة الامومة وفق الاحكام الواردة في هذا القانون شريطة ان يكون قد مضى على تعيينها بالوكالة مدة تتجاوز السنة وان لاتتجاوز مدة الاجازة المدة التي تنتهي فيها وكالتها بمقتضى صك تعيينها.‏ 
ه / يخضع المعلمون الوكلاء في وزارة التربية بشأن تثبيتهم للقوانين والانظمة الخاصة بها.‏ 
المادة 77/ أ / يجوز بقرار من الوزير المختص او الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين /أيهما ادنى/..‏ 
1- العهدة بوظيفة العامل الذي تغيب عن عمله لأي سبب كان الى احد العاملين الذين تتوفر فيهم شروط شغلها.‏ 
2- العهدة بوظيفة العامل الذي تغيب عن عمله لأي سبب كان الى أي من العاملين الاخرين ولو لم تتوفر فيه شروط شغل الوظيفة. وذلك في حال عدم وجود من تتوفر فيه تلك الشروط.‏ 
ب/ يبقى العامل المكلف على النحو المبين في الفقرة / أ / السابقة محتفظا باجره السابق ودون ان ينشأ له حق بشغل الوظيفة المكلف بها او بالمطالبة باجر اعلى من اجره.‏ 
ج/ للمكلف بعمل اخر وفقا لاحكام هذه المادة حق تقاضي التعويضات المخصصة للوظيفة المكلف بها لقاء الاعباء الناشئة عن ممارسته لها.‏ 
الباب الثاني عشر‏ 
الاجور‏ 
المادة 78/ أ / لايدخل في مفهوم الاجر بالنسبة للعاملين الخاضعين لهذا القانون في معرض تطبيق احكامه واحكام قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية سوى الاجر المعرف في المادة /1/ من هذا القانون.‏ 
ب/1/ تلتزم مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية برد الاشتراكات للعامل المشمول باحكام هذا القانون فقط /والتي سبق وسددها المؤمن عليه عن جميع التعويضات التي كانت تدخل في مفهوم الاجر طبقا لاحكام قانون العمل واصبحت لاتدخل في المفهوم المذكور بمقتضى الفقرة / أ / السابقة/ وذلك عن مدة اشتراكه التأميني السابق لتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون.‏ 
2- اما بالنسبة للمؤمن عليهم /الذين استحقوا احد المعاشات المقررة بقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية او تعويض التسريح او تعويض الاستقالة واستمروا أو التحقوا مجددا بالخدمة والمشترك عنها في احد فروع التأمين/ فيقتصر رد الاشتراكات لهم عن الفترة اللاحقة لتاريخ استحقاقهم للمعاش او التعويض وحتى تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون.‏ 
3- يتم رد الاشتراكات المشار اليها في البندين /1 و 2/ من هذه الفقرة للعاملين المذكورين حين انتهاء خدماتهم /لأي سبب كان/.‏ 
المادة 79/ لايجوز للعامل ان يتقاضى اجره مالم يكن شاغلا للوظيفة على وجه قانوني وقائما بها بصورة فعلية او موجودا في احد الاوضاع التي تقضي باستحقاق الاجر خلالها والمنصوض عليها في هذا القانون او في أي قانون اخر.‏ 
المادة 80/ أ / تدفع الاجور في الاول من كل شهر.‏ 
ب/ يجوز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء تقديم التاريخ المحدد لتأدية الاجور وذلك في الحالات التي يراها.‏ 
المادة 81/ أ / يبدأ حق العامل المعين بالاجر اعتبارا من تاريخ استلامه مهام وظيفته فعلا اذا كان مقرها في محل اقامته او اعتبارا من تاريخ توجهه الى مقر وظيفته بمقتضى اذن سفره اذا كان مقر الوظيفة خارج محل اقامته.‏ 
ب/ لايمكن بأي حال من الاحوال ان يسبق حق العامل بالاجر تاريخ صك التعيين.‏ 
المادة 82/ يطبق الحكم الوارد في المادة السابقة على العامل المسرح او المصروف من الخدمة او المستقيل او المعتبر بحكم المستقيل المعاد الى الخدمة وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون.‏ 
المادة 83/ يبدأ حق العامل المرفع ترفيعا عاديا بأجره الجديد اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يبدأ فيه استحقاقه للترفيع. اما المرفع ترفيعا استثنائيا فيبدأ حقه بالاجر الجديد اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ استحقاقه للترفيع.‏ 
المادة 84/ يتقاضى العامل المنقول او المندب اجره من الجهة المنقول او المندب اليها اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ مباشرته مهام الوظيفة المنقول او المندب اليها. اما بالنسبة للمدة الواقعة بين تاريخ انفكاكه عن عمله في الجهة المنقول او المندب منها ونهاية الشهر فيتقاضى اجره عنها من الجهة المنقول او المندب عنها.‏ 
المادة 85/ يستحق العامل المسرح من خدمة العلم الالزامية اجره من الجهة العامة التي يعمل فيها اعتبارا من تاريخ مباشرته العمل لديها /الواقع بتاريخ لاحق لتاريخ التسريح من خدمة العلم الالزامية.‏ 
المادة 86/ أ / يقطع اجر العامل المعار او المستقيل الذي لايترتب له معاش تقاعدي اعتبارا من تاريخ انفكاكه عن عمله الواقع بعد تبليغه الصك المتضمن الاعارة او قبول الاستقالة. وتسترد منه الزيادة.‏ 
ب/ يقطع اجر العامل المعتبر بحكم المستقيل اعتبارا من تاريخ انقطاعه عن العمل او من اليوم الذي كان يجب عليه ان يباشر فيه عمله.‏ 
المادة 87/ أ / يقطع اجر العامل المسرح بسبب صحي او بسبب ضعف الاداء او عدم صلاحية المتمرن او بسبب الغاء الوظيفة والمستقيل الذي يترتب له معاش تقاعدي والمصروف من الخدمة اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ تبليغه الصك القاضي بذلك.‏ 
ب/ يقطع اجر العامل المتوفى اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ الوفاة.‏ 
المادة 88/ يقطع اجر العامل المدعو لخدمة العلم الالزامية بعد سبعة ايام من تاريخ انفكاكه عن عمله لدى الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها.‏ 
ويبدأ حقه بتقاضي مستحقاته من وزارة الدفاع وفقا للاحكام الواردة في قوانين خدمة العلم النافذة.‏ 
المادة 89/ أ / يوقف اجر العامل المكفوف اليد اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ كف يده.‏ 
ب/ اذا اعيد العامل المكفوف اليد الى وظيفته فانه يتقاضى اعتبارا من تاريح وقف اجره كامل اجوره الموقوفة في حال براءته او عدم مسؤوليته او منع محاكمته من الوجهة الجزائية وتقرير براءته مسلكيا او معاقبته باحدى العقوبات الخفيفة او بعقوبة النقل التأديبي.‏ 
المادة 90/ يقطع اجر العامل المسرح تأديبيا او المطرود اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ اكتساب الصك الصادر عن السلطة التأديبية المختصة الدرجة القطعية. مالم يكن مكفوف اليد حيث يقطع اجره عندئذ من تاريخ وقف هذا الاجر.‏ 
المادة 91/ أ / يتقاضى العامل اجره في حال دعوته رسميا لاداء شهادة امام احدى الجهات القضائية او المحاكم السورية او الجهات التأديبية او احدى الجهات الرسمية الاخرى وذلك عن المدة اللازمة لاداء هذه الشهادة.‏ 
ب/ يتقاضى العامل اجره كاملا في حال مثوله امام احدى الجهات القضائية او المحاكم السورية او الجهات التأديبية او الجهات الرسمية الاخرى كمدعى عليه بسبب يتعلق بالوظيفة وذلك عن الفترة اللازمة لهذا المثول شريطة ان تقرر براءته او عدم مسؤوليته او منع محاكمته من الوجهة الجزائية وان تقرر براءته مسلكيا او يعاقب باحدى العقوبات الخفيفة.‏ 
وتسترد منه الزيادة في غير هذه الحالات.‏ 
المادة 92/ اذا اختفى العامل يقطع اجره اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ اختفائه وعند وجود اسباب تقبل بها الجهة العامة يؤدى اجره لمدة شهرين على الاكثر.‏ 
اما اذا كان الاختفاء بسبب الوظيفة فيثابر على تأدية اجره الى اصحاب الاستحقاق مادامت اخباره غير منقطعة ويقطع اجره بعد انقضاء سنة على انقطاع اخباره.‏ 
المادة 93/ أ / يجوز للعامل عند وجود اسباب مبررة يقبلها الوزير المختص او من يفوضه بذلك ان يطلب خطيا منحه سلفة على اجره لايتجاوز مقدارها مثلي اجره الشهري.‏ 
ب/ لايجوز طلب السلفة المذكورة اكثر من مرة واحدة في السنة الواحدة.‏ 
ج/ تسترد تلك السلفة اعتبارا من اول الشهر التالي لتاريخ منحها وبنسبة 10 بالمئة من اجره الشهري.‏ 
د/ لايدخل المبلغ الذي يستوفى من العامل بموجب الفقرة /ج/ السابقة ضمن الحدود الواردة في المادة /94/ التالية.‏ 
ه¯¯¯/ يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذه المادة.‏ 
المادة 94/ أ / لايجوز حجز اجر العامل لقاء الديون التي عليه الا بموجب مذكرة حجز حسب الاصول وفي حدود النسبة التالية..‏ 
10بالمئة من الليرة حتى /300/ ل.س من الاجر.‏ 
15بالمئة من المبلغ الذي يزيد عن /300/ ل.س وحتى /600/ ل.س.‏ 
20 بالمئة من المبلغ الذي يزيد على /600/ ل.س.‏ 
ب/ لاتدخل النفقة الشرعية الشهرية ضمن الحدود الواردة في الفقرة / أ / السابقة.‏ 
اما النفقة الشرعية المتراكمة فتدخل ضمن تلك الحدود.‏ 
ج/ في حال تراكم حجزين على اجر العامل الحجز الاول مقابل دين مستحق للخزينة والثاني مقابل دين عادي. فيقتطع من الاجر الشهري للعامل دين الخزينة عليه في حدود النسب المقررة في الفقرة / أ / السابقة ثم تقتطع مبالغ الديون العادية في حدود النسب المذكورة وذلك بعد ان يتم سداد دين الخزينة.‏ 
د/1/ اذا رتب العامل على نفسه برضاه وموافقته التزاما تجاه الجهات العامة بسداد ديونه المترتبة لها بذمته على اقساط تفوق حدود الحسم الواردة في الفقرة / أ / السابقة فانه يصبح ملزما بتنفيذ التزامه .‏ 
وعلى الجهة العامة التي يتبعها حسم الديون المتفق عليها من اجره وذلك مع مراعاة حدود الحسم الواردة في القوانين والانظمة الخاصة بالجهات العامة الملتزم تجاهها‏ 
2- لايدخل الالتزام المشار اليه في البند /1/ اعلاه /سواء كان ضمن حدود الحسم الواردة في الفقرة / أ / السابقة او تفوقها/ في حساب النسب الواردة في الفقرة /أ/ المذكورة.‏ 
المادة 95/ أ / في حال اضطرار العامل الذي انهيت او انتهت خدمته وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون الى اجراء التسليم والاستلام فانه يتقاضى تعويضا لايزيد عن اخر اجر شهري تقاضاه.‏ 
ب/ يجوز بقرار صادر عن الوزير المختص تأدية التعويض المذكور عن شهر اخر على الاكثر.فيما اذا كانت مدة الشهر السابق لاتكفي لانجاز التسليم والاستلام.‏ 
ج/ لاتعتبر مدة الاستلام والتسليم من الخدمات الفعلية.‏ 
الباب الثالث عشر‏ 
التعويضات وعلاوات الانتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية‏ 
الفصل الاول‏ 
ˆ التعويضات‏ 
المادة 96/ مع الاحتفاظ بالاحكام الواردة في القوانين والانظمة الخاصة‏ 
ب 1 - تعويضات وبدلات العاملين خارج القطر ولاسيما في ملاك وزارة الخارجية.‏ 
2- تعويضات التفرغ لذوي المهن الطبية واعضاء هيئة البحث العلمي.‏ 
3-حصص المصادرات والغرامات.‏ 
4 - عائدات الجباية.‏ 
5 - تعويض مسؤولية الادارة.‏ 
6 - تعويض التدفئة.‏ 
تقسم التعويضات التي يحق للعاملين تقاضيها اضافة الى اجورهم الى سبع فئات..‏ 
الفئة الاولى التعويض العائلي.‏ 
الفئة الثانية تعويض طبيعة العمل والاختصاص الفني.‏ 
الفئة الثالثة تعويض التمثيل.‏ 
الفئة الرابعة تعويض المسؤولية المالية.‏ 
الفئة الخامسةتعويض العمل الاضافي‏ 
الفئة السادسة تعويض الانتقال واجور النقل‏ 
الفئة السابعة التعويضات الممنوحة من الشركات والمؤسسات المشتركة.‏ 
القسم الاول‏ 
التعويض العائلي‏ 
المادة 97/ تطبق احكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /146/ تاريح 28/2/1952 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المتضمن قانون التعويض العائلي على العاملين في جميع الجهات العامة.‏ 
القسم الثاني‏ 
تعويض طبيعة العمل والاختصاص الفني‏ 
المادة 98/ أ / يمنح تعويض طبيعة العمل والاختصاص للعاملين لقاء..‏ 
1 - الطبيعة الخاصة لوظائفهم واعمالهم.‏ 
2 - صعوبة الاقامة في منطقة عملهم.‏ 
3 - المخاطر التي يتحملونها في العمل.‏ 
4 - الاجهاد الجسماني او الفكري المتميز الذي تتطلبه الوظيفة.‏ 
5 - العمل الفني المتخصص.‏ 
ب/ يجب ان لايتجاوز تعويض طبيعة العمل والاختصاص مهما تعددت انواعه الممنوحة للعامل الواحد /40/ بالمئة من الاجر بتاريخ اداء العمل.‏ 
ج/ توزع النسبة المحددة بالفقرة السابقة على النحو الاتي..‏ 
8% بالمئة لقاء الطبيعة الخاصة للوظائف والاعمال.‏ 
10% بالمئة لقاء صعوبة الاقامة في منطقة العمل.‏ 
9% بالمئة لقاء المخاطر التي يتحملونها بالعمل.‏ 
5% المئة لقاء الاجهاد الجسماني او الفكري المتميز.‏ 
8% بالمئة لقاء العمل الفني المتخصص.‏ 
د/ يصدر قرار عن مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزارتي المالية والشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال والتنظيم النقابي المختص بتحديد انواع هذا التعويض تبعا للعناصر التي يمنح لقاءهاوالفئات المستفيدة من كل من هذه الانواع ومقدار استفادة كل منها وشروط وقواعد منحه وحجبه وكذلك شروط الجمع بين انواعه.‏ 
ه¯ -1- تستمر الجهات العامة التي تمنح تعويض طبيعة العمل او الاختصاض بموجب نصوص خاصة تتجاوز النسب المشار اليها اعلاه بمنح هذه التعويضات وفق النسب المعادلة من الاجر بتاريخ اداء العمل.‏ 
2 - تعتبر هذه النسب هي الاساس في حساب التعويضات التي تمنح بعد نفاذ هذا القانون.‏ 
3 - تعادل هذه النسب بالاجر بتاريخ اداء العمل بقرار من وزير المالية.‏ 
القسم الثالث‏ 
تعويض التمثيل‏ 
المادة /99/ أ / يمنح شاغلو الوظائف التي تتطلب منهم بالنظر لطبيعتها الخاصة مصروفات اضافية لقاء الظهور بالمظهر الاجتماعي اللائق تعويض تمثيل .‏ 
ب - مع الاحتفاظ بالاحكام الخاصة بتعويض التمثيل الواردة في ملاك وزارة الخارجية يحدد الحد الاقصى لتعويض التمثيل ب/2500/ ليرة سورية شهريا.‏ 
ج - يصدر مرسوم بتحديد الوظائف التي يستفيد شاغلوها من هذا التعويض ومقدار استفادة كل منهم وشروط وقواعد منحه وحجبه.‏ 
القسم الرابع‏ 
تعويض المسؤولية المالية‏ 
المادة 100 - أ - يمنح تعويض المسؤولية للعاملين لقاء المسؤولية المالية التي يتحملونها.‏ 
ب - يحدد الحد الاقصى لتعويض المسؤولية المالية ب/7/ بالمئة من الحد الاقصى لاجر الفئة الاولى.‏ 
ج - تحدد الوظائف التي يستفيد شاغلوها من تعويض المسؤولية المالية ومقدار استفادة كل منهم وشروط وقواعد منحه وحجبه بقرار من وزير المالية.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لقسم الخامس‏ 
تعويض العمل الاضافي‏ 
المادة /101/ يقسم تعويض العمل الاضافي الى الانواع التالية..‏ 
1 - اجور ساعات العمل الاضافي.‏ 
2 - تعويض العمل الاضافي المقطوع.‏ 
3 - تعويض اللجان التي تقضي القوانين والانظمة النافذة بتشكيلها.‏ 
4 - تعويض التكليف بساعات التدريس الاضافية والقاء المحاضرات الاضافية.‏ 
5 - التعويض الممنوح من قبل الافراد والجهات الخاصة المستفيدة.‏ 
المادة 102 - أ - يجوز عند الضرورة وبقرار من الوزير المختص او من يفوضه من المديرين العامين او من مديري المشاريع او من اصحاب الجهة المختصة بالتعيين تكليف بعض العاملين بساعات عمل اضافية تزيد على ساعات العمل الرسمية المقررة اصولا في الجهات التي يعملون لديها وبما لايزيد عن الحدود المسموح بها في هذا القانون وذلك باستثناء حالات الاعمال التحضيرية والتكميلية والكوارث والطوارىء التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل حيث يجوز تكليف العاملين فيها بساعات عمل اضافية تزيد على تلك الحدود .‏ 
ب - يمنح المكلف بساعات عمل اضافية وفق احكام الفقرة / أ / السابقة اجرا عن كل ساعة اضافية فعلية يعادل قسط الاجر المقطوع لساعة من العمل الرسمي مضافا اليه /25/ بالمئة عن ساعة العمل النهارية /50/ بالمئة عن ساعة العمل الليلية اما بالنسبة للعاملين على اساس الانتاج الفعلي فان هذا المنح يتم على اساس الانتاج الفعلي المنجز خلال ساعات العمل الاضافي ووفق الاسس المذكورة اعلاه.‏ 
المادة /103/ أ - لايجوز ان يتجاوز مجموع مايتقاضاه شهريا أي من العاملين لقاء قيامه بساعات عمل اضافي فعلية مهما تعددت هذه الاعمال والجهات التي تؤدى فيها /5/ بالمئة من الحد الاقصى لاجر فئته.‏ 
ب - يستثنى من الحد الاقصى المنصوص عليه في الفقرة / أ / السابقة تعويض الحالات الاستثنائية المنصوص عليها في الفقرة / أ / من المادة /102/.‏ 
المادة /104/ أ - مع مراعاة ماورد في هذه المادة والمواد /105/109/ من هذا القانون يبقى التكليف بساعات التدريس وإلقاء المحاضرات الاضافية في المعاهد على مختلف انواعها والمدارس التعليمية والمدارس المسلكية والمراكز والدورات التدريبية ومدارس ومراكز محو الامية والمراكز الثقافية خاضعا للقوانين والانظمة النافذة بهذا الشأن.‏ 
ويتمتع المعلمون والمدرسون على ملاكات المعاهد والمؤسسات التعليمية التابعة لوزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالامتيازات الممنوحة بموجب هذا القانون لامثالهم من المعلمين والمدرسين المعينين على ملاك وزارة التربية.‏ 
ب - لايجوز ان يتجاوز مجموع مايتقاضاه شهريا أي من العاملين لقاء التدريس والقاء المحاضرات الاضافية في الجهات المذكورة في الفقرة / أ / السابقة مهما تعددت /7/ بالمئة من الحد الاقصى لاجر فئته.‏ 
ج - يحدد مقدار اجر الساعة او المحاضرة الاضافية الواحدة في كل من الجهات المحددة في الفقرة /أ/ السابقة بمرسوم.‏ 
المادة /105/ أ - يجوز عند الضرورة وبقرار من الوزير المختص تكليف بعض العاملين باعمال اضافية محددة خارج اوقات العمل الرسمي المقرر في الجهات التي يعملون لديها ومنحهم لقاءها تعويضا مقطوعا يحدد في ذلك القرار على ان لايتجاوز مجموع مايتقاضاه شهريا أي من العاملين لقاء هذه الاعمال مهما تعددت /5/ بالمئة من الحد الاقصى لاجر فئته.‏ 
ب - لايجوز الجمع بين التكليف بالعمل الاضافي وساعات العمل الاضافية.‏ 
المادة /106/ أ - يتقاضى رؤساء واعضاء مجالس الادارة واللجان الادارية التعويض عن حضور جلسات هذه المجالس واللجان وفقا للقوانين النافذة بهذا الشأن.‏ 
ب - تخضع اللجان الاخرى التي تقضي القوانين والانظمة النافذة بتشكيلها بشأن التعويضات الممنوحة لرؤسائها واعضائها الى النصوص الناظمة لها في تلك القوانين والانظمة. على ان لايتجاوز مجموع مايتقاضاه شهريا أي منهم لقاء حضور هذه اللجان مهما تعددت /5/ بالمئة من الحد الاقصى لاجر فئة العامل.‏ 
ج - يشترط في منح التعويضات المقررة في النصوص القانونية والتنظيمية النافذة لرؤساء واعضاء اللجان المنوه بها في الفقرة /ب/ السابقة ان يتم عقد جلساتها خارج ساعات العمل الرسمي المقررة في الجهة التي يتبع اليها صاحب العلاقة.‏ 
المادة /107/ أ - لايجوز ان يتجاوز مجموع مايتقاضاه شهريا .. أي من العاملين من اجور ساعات اضافية وتعويضات اعمال اضافية وتعويض اللجان مهما تعددت /7/ بالمئة من الحد الاقصى لاجر فئته.‏ 
ب - لايجوز ان يتجاوز مجموع مايتقاضاه شهريا ..أي من العاملين من اجور ساعات اضافية وتعويضات اعمال اضافية وتعويضات اللجان وتعويضات التدريس والقاء المحاضرات الاضافية مهما تعددت /14/ بالمئة من الحد الاقصى من اجر فئته.‏ 
ج - يستثنى من الحد الاقصى المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة تعويض الحالات الاستثنائية المذكورة في الفقرة / أ / من المادة /102/.‏ 
د - تسري احكام هذه المادة سواء تم التكليف في الجهة التي يعمل بها العامل او في اية جهة عامة اخرى.‏ 
المادة /108/ أ - لاتعتبر من قبيل التعويضات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة المبالغ التي يتقاضاها العاملون /بصفتهم الوظيفية/ من الافراد والجهات الخاصة المستفيدة وتبقى خاضعة الى القوانين والانظمة الخاصة النافذة بشأنها شريطة ان تتم الاعمال خارج اوقات الدوام الرسمي المقرر في الجهات التي يعملون لديها ولايجوز منحهم لقاء القيام بهذه الاعمال أي أجر او تعويض اضافة الى مايستوفى من الافراد والجهات الخاصة المذكورة. على ان لايتجاوز مجموع هذه التعويضات سواء كانت منفردة او مجتمعة /7/ بالمئة من الحد الاقصى لاجر فئته شهريا.‏ 
ب - لايجوز ان يتجاوز مجموع مايتقاضاه شهريا أي من العاملين بموجب هذه المادة والمادة /107/ السابقة /14/ بالمئة من الحد الاقصى لاجر فئته ولايدخل ضمن هذا الحد الاقصى التعويض المذكور في الفقرة / أ / من المادة /102/.‏ 
ج - تسري احكام هذه المادة سواء تم المنح في الجهة التي يعمل بها العامل ام في جهة عامة اخرى.‏ 
د - تراعى في منح التعويضات المنصوص عليها في المواد /101/108/ من هذا القانون احكام قوانين التفرغ الوظيفي.‏ 
المادة /109/ أ - يستثنى من الحدود المعينة في المواد /101/108/ من هذا القانون..‏ 
1 - تعويض تصحيح اوارق الامتحانات واعمال الامتحانات.‏ 
2 - تعويض التأليف او الاختراع.‏ 
3 - التعويضات التي تمنح بمناسبة التخمين العام لريع العقارات والعرصات وللجان المالية المتعلقة بضرائب الدخل.‏ 
4 - تعويض الانتاج الفكري والصحفي.‏ 
5 - تعويض الانتاج الفني وتعويض الاعمال الفنية التي يؤديها الفنانون.‏ 
6 - تعويض البحث العلمي.‏ 
7 - تعويض الدراسات العلمية والتقنية والفنية والهندسية.‏ 
8 - تعويض الترجمة.‏ 
9 - التعويضات التي تقررها لجان الانجاز المشكلة من قبل رئيس الجمهورية.‏ 
10 - اجور الخدمات الطبية الممنوحة بموجب القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 
11 - اتعاب التحكيم.‏ 
12 - اجور خبراء المحاكم.‏ 
13 - التعويضات الشهرية الممنوحة للرياضيين بموجب القانون /41/ تاريح 7/12/.1974‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ب ¯ يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء قرارات تتضمن تحديد حدود وقواعد واسس منح كل من تعويض الانتاج الفكري والصحفي والفني والاعمال الفنية المؤداة من قبل الفنانين والبحث العلمي والدراسات العلمية والتقنية والفنية والهندسية والترجمة والتحكيم والتعويضات المقررة من قبل لجان الانجاز المشكلة من قبل رئيس الجمهورية.‏ 
وكذلك تعويضات الخدمات الطبية الممنوحة بموجب القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 
ج ¯ مع مراعاة احكام الفقرة /ب/ السابقة تبقى التعويضات المستثناة من الحدود المعينة في هذا القانون والمشار الىها في الفقرة / أ / من هذه المادة خاضعة للقوانين والانظمة النافذة بشأنها.‏ 
المادة /110/ يصدر قرار من مجلس الوزراء بتحديد قواعد منح وحجب تعويض العمل الاضافي في جميع انواعه كافة.‏ 
القسم السادس‏ 
تعويضات الانتقال واجور النقل‏ 
الفرع الاول‏ 
تعويضات الانتقال ضمن الاراضي السورية.‏ 
المادة /111/ أ / يستحق العاملون الذين ينتقلون بداعي الوظيفة ضمن الاراضي السورية تعويض انتقال يومي يعادل قسط يومين من اجرهم.‏ 
ب ¯ يعطى تعويض الانتقال المحدد في الفقرة السابقة عن كل يوم يقضيه العامل خارج مركز عمله وذلك اعتبارا من ساعة المغادرة الى ساعة العودة لمركز عمله.‏ 
ولايستحق العامل تعويض انتقال اذا لم يتجاوز بعد المكان الذي ينتقل الىه /50/ كيلومترا عن مركز عمله.‏ 
ج ¯ يعطى تعويض انتقال يعادل قسط يوم من الاجر عن المدة التي لاتقل عن /8/ ساعات ولاتزيد عن /12/ ساعة.‏ 
د ¯ لايجوز ان تتجاوز مدة المهمة الرسمية التي يمنح عنها تعويض الانتقال /15/ يوما الا بموافقة خطية مسبقة من الوزير المختص وبحد اقصى قدره /30/ يوما.‏ 
المادة /112/ يخفض تعويض الانتقال المستحق بموجب المادة السابقة بنسبة /15/ بالمئة اذا قدم للعامل المبيت او المأكل وبنسبة /30/ بالمئة في حال تقديمهما معا.‏ 
المادة /113/ يمنح تعويض الانتقال في الحالات التالىة:‏ 
1 ¯ العامل المعين مجددا اذا كان يقطن خارج منطقة عمله.‏ 
ويعتبر بحكم العامل المعين مجددا العامل المسرح او المستقيل او المصروف من الخدمة المعاد الى الوظيفة اذا كان يقطن خارج منطقة عمله.‏ 
2 ¯ العامل المنقول ضمن الجهة العامة الواحدة او من جهة عامة الى اخرى الا اذا كان نقل العامل بناء على طلبه .وتتحمل الجهة العامة المنقول الىها العامل تعويض الانتقال.‏ 
3 ¯ العامل المندب من جهة عامة الى اخرى وكذلك الذي ينهي ندبه.‏ 
وتتحمل الجهة العامة المندب الىها العامل تعويض الانتقال.‏ 
4 ¯ العامل القائم بمهمة رسمية.‏ 
5 ¯ العامل القائم بمهمة رسمية الذي يضطر للتأخر في العودة لاسباب قاهرة او للمعالجة في احدى المشافي الصحية او للمكوث في محجر صحي.‏ 
6¯ العامل المدعو للمثول امام شعب التجنيد تمهيدا لالتحاقه بخدمة العلم الالزامية او الاحتياطية.‏ 
7 ¯ العامل الذي يغادر منطقة عمله للاشتراك في الامتحانات المسلكية او المهنية التي تجري بناء على طلب الجهة العامة.‏ 
8 ¯ العامل الذي يغادر منطقة عمله للمثول امام لجان التسريح الطبية.‏ 
9 ¯ العامل الذي يغادر منطقة عمله بدعوة رسمية لاداء شهادة لها علاقة باحدى الجهات العامة وذلك امام احدى الجهات المختصة بالتحقيق القضائي او المحاكم او الجهات التأديبية او الجهات الرسمية الاخرى.‏ 
10¯ العامل الذي يغادر منطقة عمله للمثول امام احدى الجهات المختصة بالتحقيق القضائي او احدى المحاكم او احدى الجهات التأديبية او احدى الجهات الرسمية الاخرى كمدعى علىه بسبب يتعلق بالوظيفة شريطة تحقق الشروط الواردة بهذا الشأن في الفقرة /ب/ من المادة /91/ من هذا القانون.‏ 
11¯ العامل الذي تنتهي خدمته او تنهى خدمته لاي سبب كان /باستثناء الاستقالة او مافي حكمها التي لاترتب معاشا تقاعديا/ حين طلبه العودة الى محل اقامته او اي مكان اخر يختاره ضمن القطر.‏ 
المادة /114/ مع مراعاة الاحكام المتعلقة بالعاملين في الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش والجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالىة الواردة في القوانين والانظمة الخاصة بهم:‏ 
أ ¯ يعطى تعويض الانتقال بناء على اذن سفر موقع من:‏ 
- الوزير المختص: لمعاوني الوزير والمديرين العامين والمديرين في الادارة المركزية للوزارة ذات العلاقة.‏ 
- معاون الوزير او المدير العام المختص حسب الحال: لبقية العاملين في الادارة المركزية للجهة العامة ذات الطابع الاداري.‏ 
- المدير العام او من يفوضه: لسائر العاملين في المؤسسة او الشركة او المنشأة العامة سواء في الادارة المركزية او الفروع في المحافظات.‏ 
- المحافظين او من يفوضونهم : لبقية العاملين في مركز المحافظة.‏ 
- مديري المناطق او من يفوضونهم من مديري النواحي.. لبقية العاملين في المنطقة.‏ 
ب ¯ 1¯ يتوجب على العامل توقيع اذن سفره من الجهة المختصة المشار الىها في الفقرة / أ / السابقة قبل مغادرته مركز عمله وبعد عودته الىه.‏ 
وتحدد الجهة المذكورة حين توقيعها ساعة المغادرة وساعة الوصول الى منطقة عمله.‏ 
2 ¯ يدون العامل الذي يشغل وظيفة مدير فما فوق بنفسه على اذن سفره واذون‏ 
سفر مرافقيه ساعة وصولهم الى مكان مهمتهم وساعة مغادرتهم لها.‏ 
اما العاملون الاخرون فتشاهد اذون سفرهم بالوصول الى مكان المهمة والمغادرة من اعلى رئيس اداري يعمل في مكان المهمة في الجهة العامة التي يتبعها العامل وذلك في حالة وجود فرع للجهة العامة المعنية في مكان المهمة والا فمن المحافظ او مدير المنطقة او مدير الناحية او من يمثلهم حسب الحال.‏ 
ج ¯ يتوجب على العامل الحصول على اذن السفر قبل مغادرته منطقة عمله غير انه في الحالات الاضطرارية التي تستدعي المغادرة السريعة في وقت يتعذر فيه الحصول على اذن سفر يكتفي باخذ موافقة شفوية على المغادرة من المرجع المختص المشار الىه في الفقرة / أ / من هذه المادة.على ان ينظم اذن السفر ويؤشر علىه فور عودة العامل من مهمته.‏ 
د ¯ لايجوز استعمال اذن السفر الا لسفرة واحدة.والمقصود بالسفرة الواحدة المدة التي يقضيها العامل خارج منطقة عمله منذ تركه لها وحتى عودته الىها.‏ 
المادة /115/ يجوز منح العامل الذي تستوجب طبيعة عمله سفرا متواصلا او القيام بمهمة طارئة تعويضا شهريا مقطوعا يحدده الوزير المختص بقرار منه على ان يحدد في القرار منطقة العمل والمهمة وعدد الجولات وعلى ان لايتجاوز تعويض الانتقال الشهري /15/ بالمئة من اجر العامل المقطوع.‏ 
المادة /116/ ان الاشخاص من غير العاملين الذين يكلفون بالانتقال خارج محل اقامتهم بناء على دعوة رسمية من الدولة يسافرون على حسابها.‏ 
ويحدد مقدار تعويض انتقالهم ودرجات سفرهم في وسائط النقل بقرار من الوزير المختص.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الثاني‏ 
تعويضات الانتقال للموفدين بمهمة رسمية خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية.‏ 
المادة /117/ مع مراعاة قانون البعثات العلمية والقانون رقم/35/ تاريخ 24/11/.2003‏ 
¯ أ ¯ يتم ايفاد العاملين والاشخاص المكلفين بمهام رسمية خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية وفق مايلي:‏ 
1¯ بمرسوم.. في الحالتين التالىتين:‏ 
- الايفاد لتمثيل الجمهورية العربية السورية لمدة تتجاوز /30/ يوما سواء أتم الايفاد في القطاع الاداري ام في القطاع الاقتصادي.‏ 
- الايفاد في القطاع الاداري لمدة تتجاوز /30/يوما وذلك مع مراعاة البند/2/ من هذه الفقرة.‏ 
2 ¯ بقرار من القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة: للموفدين من العاملين المدنيين في القوات المسلحة وفي وزارة الدفاع والجهات الادارية والاقتصادية التابعة لها.‏ 
3 ¯ بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء في جميع الحالات الاخرى باستثناء اجهزة رئاسة الجمهورية.‏ 
ب ¯ يحدد في صك الايفاد مدى استحقاق الموفد لتعويضات الانتقال والجهة التي تتحمل دفع هذه التعويضات.‏ 
المادة /118/ يعطى العاملون والاشخاص المكلفون بمهمة رسمية في البلاد العربية والاجنبية التعويضات التالىة باسم تعويضات انتقال:‏ 
أ ¯ يعطي العاملون تعويض الانتقال المنصوص علىه في الفقرة/ أ / من المادة /111/ من هذا القانون مضافا الىه بدل الاغتراب المقرر للعاملين في السلك الخارجي في البلد الموفد الىه العامل.‏ 
ب ¯ تطبق على رؤساء البعثات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية والعاملين فيها /ومن في حكمهم/ الموفدين بمهمة رسمية خارج مراكز وظائفهم الاحكام الواردة بهذا الشأن في ملاك وزارة الخارجية.‏ 
ج ¯ يحدد للموفد من غير العاملين في صك ايفاده اجر شهري مقطوع مؤقت ويعطى:‏ 
1¯ مقدارا من الاجر المؤقت المذكور بنسبة مدة ايفاده.‏ 
2¯ تعويض الانتقال المنصوص علىه في الفقرة / أ / من المادة /111/ من هذا القانون على اساس الاجر الشهري المقطوع المؤقت المذكور مضافا الىه بدل الاغتراب المقرر للعاملين في السلك الخارجي في البلد الموفد الىه.‏ 
د ¯ لاتدخل في حساب بدل الاغتراب العلاوات المقررة للمتزوجين بموجب ملاك وزارة الخارجية.‏ 
ه¯ ¯ يبدأ حق العامل او الشخص الموفد خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية ببدل الاغتراب قبل وصوله الى المكان الموفد الىه ب/24/ ساعة وينتهي اعتبارا من ساعة انتهاء المهمة في ذلك المكان.‏ 
و¯ يضاف الى كامل التعويضات المحددة بمقتضى الفقرات / أ / ب /ج/ من هذه المادة /20/ بالمئة لقاء النفقات النثرية.‏ 
ز ¯ يعطى تعويض الانتقال الوارد في هذه المادة /مهما بلغت مدة المهمة/ ويحسب وفقا للفقرات / أ /ب/ج/ من المادة /111/ من هذا القانون.‏ 
ح ¯ يخفض تعويض الانتقال الىومي وبدل الاغتراب والنفقات النثرية الممنوحة بموجب هذه المادة بمقدار الثلث اذا قدم له المبيت او المأكل وبمقدار الثلثين في حال تقديمهما معا.‏ 
ط ¯ لايجوز تقاضي تعويضات الانتقال من اكثر من جهة واحدة.‏ 
واذا تقاضى الموفد اي تعويض نقدي اخر لقاء الانتقال اضافة الى مايستحقه من تعويضات انتقال بموجب الفقرات السابقة فيحسم ماتقاضاه من استحقاقه المذكور.‏ 
الفرع الثالث‏ 
اجور النقل ضمن الاراضي السورية‏ 
اولا: اجور نقل العامل.‏ 
المادة /119/ أ / تقدم وسائط النقل عينا الى العامل.‏ 
في الحالات المحددة في المادة /113/ من هذا القانون.‏ 
ب ¯ اذا تعذر تقديم وسائط النقل عينا الى العامل يمنح اجور النقل عن مقعد واحد في واسطة النقل التي تحدد في اذن سفره وفقا للتعرفات الرسمية مضافا الىها /30/ بالمئة لقاء النفقات النثرية.‏ 
ج ¯ يجوز في الاحوال التي يعود تقديرها للوزير المختص الموافقة على استئجار سيارة خاصة.‏ 
ثانيا: اجور نقل عائلة العامل‏ 
المادة ¯120¯ أ¯ يحق للعامل في الحالات المنصوص علىها في الفقرات /1و2و3و11/ من المادة /113/من هذا القانون ان ينقل افراد عائلته على حساب الدولة وتشمل العائلة:‏ 
1 ¯ الزوجة او الزوجات مهما بلغ عددهن ووفق احكام الشريعة.‏ 
2 ¯ الاولاد الذين يستحق عنهم التعويض العائلي.‏ 
3 ¯ الوالدان والاخوة والاخوات الذين يعيلهم شرعا.‏ 
ب ¯ يضاف الى اجور النقل المستحقة وفق هذه المادة /30/ بالمئة لقاء النفقات النثرية.‏ 
ج ¯ تستفيد افراد عائلة العامل المتوفى من احكام هذه المادة.‏ 
ثالثا: اجور نقل الامتعة والاثاث .‏ 
المادة /121/ تقدم وسائط النقل عينا الى العامل في الحالات المنصوص علىها في الفقرات /1و2و3و11/ من المادة /113/من هذا القانون لنقل امتعته واثاث منزله.‏ 
المادة ¯122¯ أ ¯ اذا تعذر تقديم وسائط النقل عينا الى العامل لنقل امتعته واثاثه فيتم نقلها وفق ما يلي:‏ 
1¯ اذا كان العامل غير متزوج وكان لايعيل احدا من افراد عائلته المنصوص علىهم في المادة /120/ من هذا القانون تدفع له اجور نقل/2500/كغ وفق التعرفة الرسمية.‏ 
2 ¯ اذا كان العامل متزوجا او كان يعيل احد او بعض افراد عائلته المنصوص علىهم في المادة /120/ من هذا القانون وكانت امتعته واثاث منزله لايستوعب سيارة كاملة تدفع له اجور نقل /5000/ كغ وفق التعرفة الرسمية.‏ 
3¯ أ ¯ اذا كان العامل متزوجا او كان يعيل احد او بعض افراد عائلته المنصوص علىهم في المادة /120/ من هذا القانون وكانت امتعته واثاث منزله ذات حجم يتطلب سيارة كاملة فيستأجر له /بناء على طلبه/ واسطة نقل تتناسب حمولتها مع حجم ووزن امتعته واثاثه المنقول.‏ 
وتحدد كيفية الاستئجار وشروطه واثبات وصول الاشياء بتعلىمات تصدر عن وزير المالىة.‏ 
ب ¯ تصرف للعامل النفقات التي تعتبر من متممات نقل الامتعة والاثاث وتحدد انواع هذه النفقات وشروط صرفها بتعلىمات تصدر عن وزير المالىة.‏ 
ج ¯ يستفيد افراد عائلة المتوفى من احكام هذه المادة.‏ 
الفرع الرابع‏ 
اجور النقل الى خارج الاراضي السورية وبالعكس.‏ 
المادة /123/ تتحمل الدولة اجور نقل العاملين الموفدين بمهمة رسمية. وتحدد درجات السفر وفق مايلي:‏ 
اولا في الطائرة: الدرجة السياحية: جميع العاملين.‏ 
ثانيا في الباخرة: درجة اولى: جميع العاملين.‏ 
ثالثا في القطار: درجة اولى: جميع العاملين.‏ 
رابعا في السيارة: مقعد في سيارة صغيرة سياحية: لجميع العاملين.‏ 
المادة ¯124¯ أ ¯ تتحمل الدولة اجور نقل العاملين المعينين في البعثات او المكاتب الخارجية او المنقولين الى هذه البعثات او المكاتب او المنقولين منها /ومن يعتبرون في حكمهم/ كما تتحمل اجور نقل افراد عائلات العاملين المذكورين وامتعتهم واثاثهم وذلك وفق الملاك الخاص بوزارة الخارجية.‏ 
ب ¯ يستفيد افراد عائلة المتوفى من احكام هذه المادة.‏ 
الفرع الخامس‏ 
احكام عامة في نفقات الانتقال.‏ 
المادة /125/ يجوز دفع سلفة على تعويضات الانتقال واجور النقل.‏ 
المادة /126/ أ / يسقط حق العامل بالمطالبة بتعويضات الانتقال واجور النقل بعد انقضاء ستة اشهر من تاريخ صدور صك ايفاده او انتهاء مهمته او وصوله او وصول افراد عائلته او امتعته واثاثه الى محل الاقامة الجديدة ايها اصلح له.‏ 
وتسترد السلفة المدفوعة له على تعويضات الانتقال واجور النقل بكاملها في حالة عدم قيام العامل بالمطالبة المذكورة وبتسديد تلك السلفة اصولا خلال مدة الستة اشهر المشار الىها انفا.‏ 
ب ¯ يجب ان تكون المطالبة المشار الىها في الفقرة / أ / السابقة خطية ومسجلة في ديوان الجهة العامة ذات العلاقة.‏ 
المادة /127/ مع الاحتفاظ بالاحكام الواردة في ملاك وزارة الخارجية تتحمل الدولة نفقات نقل جثمان الموفد بمهمة رسمية خارج القطر الى مكان دفنه في حال وفاته.‏ 
القسم السابع‏ 
الفصل الاول‏ 
التعويضات الممنوحة من الشركات والمؤسسات المشتركة.‏ 
المادة /128/ أ / تؤول الى صندوق الدين العام المبالغ التي تصرف لممثلي الدولة في الشركات والمؤسسات المشتركة السورية والعربية والاجنبية وكذلك للعاملين في الجهات العامة الذين يقومون في تلك الشركات والمؤسسات بجهود واعمال اضافة الى وظائفهم او اعمالهم في جهاتهم العامة الاصلية.‏ 
ب ¯ تصرف من صندوق الدين العام لممثلي الدولة والعاملين المنوه بهم في الفقرة / أ / السابقة التعويضات لقاء تمثيلهم الدولة في الشركات والمؤسسات المذكورة او لقاء جهودهم المبذولة فيها وذلك وفق الاسس والقواعد التي تصدر بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ 
ج ¯ لايجوز ان تتجاوز التعويضات التي تصرف وفق احكام الفقرة /ب/ السابقة سواء كانت منفردة او مجتمعة /100/ بالمئة من اجر صاحب العلاقة.‏ 
د ¯ لاتدخل في شمول احكام هذه المادة المبالغ التي تمنح لممثلي الدولة والعاملين المنوه بهم من الشركات والمؤسسات المشتركة السورية والعربية والاجنبية مقابل تعويض الانتقال.‏ 
ه¯ ¯ تستثنى التعويضات التي تصرف وفق احكام هذه المادة من الحدود القصوى للتعويضات المنصوص علىها في القسم السادس من هذا الفصل.‏ 
الفصل الثاني‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

علاوات الانتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية.‏ 
المادة /129/ يخضع العاملون في الجهات العامة المشمولة باحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /20/ لعام /1994/ والقانون رقم/ 1 / لعام /1976/ لانظمة علاوات الانتاج والمكافات التشجيعية الصادرة بالاستناد الى هذين التشريعين.‏ 
المادة /130/ يجوز في الجهات العامة الاخرى وبقرار من الوزير المختص منح العاملين في هذه الجهات حوافز مادية ومكافآت تشجيعية ضمن حدود الاعتمادات المرصدة في الموازنة لهذا الغرض.‏ 
وتحدد بمرسوم حدود واسس وقواعد منح وحجب الحوافز المادية والمكافآت التشجيعية المشار الىها.‏ 
الباب الرابع عشر‏ 
انتهاء الخدمة‏ 
المادة /131/ تنتهي خدمة العامل لاحد الاسباب التالىة:‏ 
1¯ اتمام العامل الستين من العمر.‏ 
2¯ الاستقالة او مافي حكمها.‏ 
3¯ التسريح لاسباب صحية.‏ 
4¯ ثبوت عدم صلاحية العامل المتمرن.‏ 
5¯ التسريح بسبب ضعف اداء العامل.‏ 
6¯ التسريح التأديبي.‏ 
7 ¯ الطرد.‏ 
8 ¯ الصرف من الخدمة.‏ 
9¯ الوفاة.‏ 
المادة /132/ يجوز /في حالات الضرورة/ بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على طلب العامل واقتراح الوزير المختص تمديد خدمة العامل بعد اتمامه الستين من العمر لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد حتى خمس سنوات على ابعد حد.وتدخل الخدمة الممددة في حساب المعاش والترفيع.‏ 
المادة ¯ 133¯ أ ¯ الاستقالة: هي تقديم العامل طلبا خطيا الى مرجعه باعفائه من الخدمة ويتم قبول هذه الاستقالة:‏ 
1¯ بمرسوم بالنسبة لمعاوني الوزير والمديرين العامين.‏ 
2¯ بقرار من الوزير المختص او صك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين ايهما ادنى بالنسبة لسائر العاملين.‏ 
ب ¯ يجب البت في طلب الاستقالة اما بالقبول او الرفض خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ تقديمه.‏ 
ج ¯ تطبق بحق العاملين المخالفين لاحكام هذه المادة المؤيدات الواردة في القوانين النافذة بهذا الشأن.‏ 
المادة /134/ يحق للعامل سحب طلب الاستقالة قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة في الفقرة /ب/ من المادة /133/ السابقة وقبل ان يصدر صك قبول استقالته وفي هذه الحالة يعتبر طلب الاستقالة ملغى.‏ 
المادة /135/ أ / يعتبر بحكم المستقيل عند عدم وجود اسباب مبررة تقبلها الجهة العامة:‏ 
1 ¯ العامل المعين او المسمى او المنقول او المندب الذي لايباشر عمله خلال /15/ يوما من تاريخ تبليغه صك التعيين او التسمية او النقل او الندب.‏ 
2 ¯ العامل الذي ينهي ندبه ولايلتحق بوظيفته خلال /15/ يوما من تاريخ تبليغه صك انهاء الندب.‏ 
3 ¯ العامل الذي يترك وظيفته بدون اجازة قانونية ولايستأنف عمله خلال /15/ يوما من تاريخ تركه الوظيفة او الذي يتغيب اكثر من/30/ يوما بصورة متقطعة خلال السنة الواحدة.‏ 
4 ¯ العامل المجاز الذي لايستأنف عمله خلال /15/ يوما من تاريخ انتهاء اجازته.‏ 
5 ¯ العامل المدعو لخدمة العلم الذي لايستأنف عمله خلال /15/يوما من تاريخ تسريحه من الجيش.‏ 
6 ¯ العامل الموفد بمهمة رسمية الذي لايستأنف عمله خلال/15/يوما من تاريخ انتهاء ايفاده.‏ 
7 ¯ العامل الموفد للدراسة او للاطلاع او للتدريب الذي لايضع نفسه تحت تصرف جهته العامة خلال /30/يوما من تاريخ انتهاء او انهاء ايفاده.‏ 
8 ¯ العامل المعار او المجاز اجازة خاصة بلا اجر الذي لايضع نفسه تحت تصرف جهته العامة خلال /30/ يوما من تاريخ انتهاء الاعارة او الاجازة.‏ 
ب ¯ في حال عودة العامل الى عمله قبل انقضاء المدد المحددة في الفقرة / أ / السابقة او في حال اعادته الىه بعد انقضاء المدد المذكورة بسبب اعتبار غيابه مبررا من قبل الجهة العامة.‏ 
يعتبر هذا الغياب اجازة ادارية محسوبة على اجازاته الادارية السنوية المستحقة وعند عدم كفايتها يعتبر الباقي اجازة خاصة بلا اجر.‏ 
ج ¯ تطبق بحق العاملين المعتبرين بحكم المستقيلين المؤيدات الواردة في القوانين النافذة بهذا الشأن.‏ 
المادة /136/ أ / يتبع في حال الغاء الوظيفة مايلي:‏ 
1 ¯ ينقل العامل الى وظيفة شاغرة تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها معادلة لوظيفته في ملاكه كما يجوز نقله الى مثل هذه الوظيفة في اي ملاك آخر.‏ 
2 ¯ عند عدم وجود وظيفة شاغرة معادلة في ملاكه او عدم نقله الى ملاك اخر يعطى العامل حق الخيار خلال شهر يبدأ من تاريخ الغاء الوظيفة بين قبول وظيفة ادنى مع احتفاظه باجره وبحقه في شغل اول وظيفة في ملاكه معادلة لوظيفته الملغاة وبين التسريح وتصفية حقوقه وفق القوانين النافذة.‏ 
ب ¯ يتم التسريح بصك من الجهة التي تمارس حق التعيين خلال مدة اقصاها /30/ يوما تبدأ اعتبارا من تاريخ اختيار العامل التسريح.‏ 
المادة /137/ مع الاحتفاظ باحكام قانون الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش واحكام قانون الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالىة:‏ 
1 ¯ يجوز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح لجنة مؤلفة من وزير العدل ووزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل ورئيس الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالىة صرف العامل من الخدمة وتصفى حقوق العامل المصروف من الخدمة وفقا للقوانين النافذة.‏ 
2¯ لايسمح باستخدام العامل المصروف من الخدمة بموجب الفقرة/1/من هذه المادة /وذلك مهما كانت صفة هذا الاستخدام/ الا بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء يجيز ذلك.‏ 
المادة /138/ أ /يصرف للعامل الذي تنتهي خدمته بسبب احدى الحالات التالىة منحة نقدية تعادل مثلي اجره الاخير:‏ 
1 ¯ اتمام العامل الستين من العمر.‏ 
2¯ الاستقالة التي ترتب معاشا تقاعديا.‏ 
3¯ التسريح لاسباب صحية.‏ 
4 ¯ التسريح بسبب الغاء الوظيفة.‏ 
5 ¯ الصرف من الخدمة لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة خمسة عشر عاما او اكثر.‏ 
6 ¯ التسريح بسبب ضعف الاداء لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة عشرين عاما او اكثر.‏ 
7 ¯ الوفاة.‏ 
ب ¯ يصرف للعامل الذي تنتهي خدمته بسبب احدى الحالات التالىة منحة نقدية تعادل مثل اجره الاخير:‏ 
1¯ الاستقالة التي لاترتب معاشا تقاعديا.‏ 
2 ¯ الصرف من الخدمة لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة اقل من خمسة عشر عاما.‏ 
3 ¯ التسريح بسبب ضعف الاداء لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة اقل من عشرين عاما.‏ 
ج ¯ لايجوز صرف المنحة النقدية المذكورة اكثر من مرة /طيلة مدة خدمة العامل في الدولة.‏ 
المادة /139/ أ /يجوز /بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من الوزير المختص/ اعادة العامل المستقيل او المعتبر بحكم المستقيل باجره السابق الى وظيفة تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها.‏ 
ب ¯ يجوز /بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين/ اعادة العامل المسرح بسبب الغاء الوظيفة باجره السابق لوظيفة تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها.‏ 
ج ¯ يجوز /بصك من الجهة صاحبة الحق في التعيين/ اعادة العامل المسرح لاسباب صحية الى الخدمة وفق احكام اعادة العامل المسرح بسبب الغاء الوظيفة وذلك اذا شفي نهائيا من مرضه وكان شفاؤه مؤيدا بتقرير من لجنة التسريح الطبية العامة.‏ 
د ¯ يجب ان تتوفر في العامل المعاد وفق احكام هذه المادة الشروط العامة للتعيين المنصوص علىها في المادة/7/من هذا القانون ولاتخضع الاعادة الى احكام المواد/8/11/من هذا القانون.‏ 
ه¯ ¯ يقصد بالاجر السابق في مجال تطبيق احكام هذه المادة الراتب او الاجر الشهري المقطوع الذي كان فيه العامل عند انتهاء خدمته مضافا الىه الزيادات العامة في الرواتب والاجور التي لحقت مقداره بمقتضى النصوص التشريعية الصادرة بهذا الشأن.‏ 
الباب الخامس عشر‏ 
احكام عامة.‏ 
المادة /140/مع الاحتفاظ بالاحكام القانونية المتعلقة بنقل ضباط الجيش والقوات المسلحة وقوى الامن الداخلي الى وظائف مدنية والمنحة الخاصة في احوال نقل العاملين في وزارة الخارجية وتعويضات المعالجة والتداوي للعاملين في البعثات الخارجية ومن في حكمهم.‏ 
لايجوز منح العاملين اي مبلغ او مزية اضافية الى الاجر المعرف في المادة الاولى من هذا القانون سوى التعويضات والمكافآت وعلاوات الانتاج والمزايا الاخرى المنصوص علىها في هذا القانون وفي الانظمة الداخلية الصادرة وفقا لاحكامه.‏ 
المادة /141/ أ /تحسب التعويضات والمكافآت التشجيعية والعلاوات الانتاجية والحوافز المادية المنصوص علىها في هذا القانون على اساس الاجور الشهرية المقطوعة بتاريخ اداء العمل الذي استوجب التعويض او المكافأة او الحافز او العلاوة فيما اذا منحت على اساس نسبي من الاجر.‏ 
ب ¯ ينطبق نص الفقرة/ أ /السابقة على التعويضات المعددة في المادة/96/من هذا القانون فيما اذا كانت تمنح على اساس نسبي من الاجر على ان تعادل نسبها بالاجر بتاريخ اداء العمل بقرار من وزير المالىة.‏ 
المادة/142/كل من يتقاضى تعويضا او مكافأة او حافزا او علاوة انتاجية او مزية تتجاوز الحد الاقصى المقرر في هذا القانون والمراسيم والقرارات الصادرة بالاستناد الىه يسترد منه المبلغ الذي يزيد على الحد الاقصى المذكور.‏ 
وفي حال ثبوت سوء نيته يعاقب بالاضافة الى الاسترداد بغرامة تعادل ضعف المبلغ المذكور.‏ 
المادة /143/القضاء الاداري هو السلطة المختصة بالنظر في جميع المنازعات الناشئة عن تطبيق هذا القانون بما في ذلك الخلافات المالىة الناجمة عن الاجور والتعويضات للعاملين وسائر المنازعات التي تنشأ بينهم وبين اي من الجهات العامة .‏ 
المادة /144/يخضع العاملون الى احكام قانون التنظيم النقابي العمالي وتعديلاته النافذة.‏ 
المادة/145/ أ /يحدث:‏ 
1 ¯ سجل عام للعاملين: في جميع الجهات العامة.‏ 
2 ¯ سجل خاص للعاملين: في كل من الجهات العامة.‏ 
ب ¯ يرتبط السجل العام للعاملين برئاسة مجلس الوزراء.‏ 
ج ¯ يصدر النظام الخاص لكل من السجلين المذكورين بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ 
الباب السادس عشر‏ 
احكام خاصة بالاستخدام المؤقت والتعاقد.‏ 
المادة/146/ أ /يجوز للجهة العامة وضمن حدود الاعتمادات المرصدة في الموازنة لهذا الغرض استخدام عمال مؤقتين /على اعمال مؤقتة بطبيعتها/ او موسميين او عرضيين.‏ 
ب ¯ يحدد النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة الحالات والاعمال التي يجوز فيها استخدام هؤلاء العمال كما يحدد بوجه خاص:‏ 
1¯ الاسس والقواعد التي يجري بموجبها استخدام هؤلاء العمال.‏ 
2¯ الاسس والشرائط التي يتم بموجبها تحديد الاجور التي يتم فيها الاستخدام.‏ 
ج ¯ يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزيري المالىة والشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال صكا نموذجيا يتم بموجبه اجراء صكوك الاستخدام.‏ 
د ¯ يستفيد العمال المؤقتون من التعويض العائلي وفق الاحكام النافذة بهذا الشأن على العاملين الدائمين.‏ 
ه¯ ¯ يخضع العمال المؤقتون والموسميون والعرضيون في كل مالم يرد علىه نص في صكوك استخدامهم المنبثقة عن الصك النموذجي لاحكام هذا القانون وقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية في سائر المنازعات التي تنشأ بينهم وبين الدولة.‏ 
المادة /147/ أ / يجوز للجهة العامة وضمن حدود الاعتمادات المرصدة لهذا الغرض في الموازنة التعاقد مع الخبراء والاختصاصيين والمهنيين.‏ 
ب ¯ يحدد النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة:‏ 
1¯ الحالات التي يتم بها التعاقد.‏ 
2¯ اسس وقواعد تحديد اجور المتعاقدين.‏ 
3 ¯ اسس وقواعد تحديد الحقوق الاخرى لهؤلاء المتعاقدين على الا تزيد هذه الحقوق عن الحقوق التي يجوز منحها لامثالهم من العاملين الدائمين.‏ 
4¯ الجهة المخولة باجراء التعاقد.‏ 
ج ¯ يتم تصديق العقود الجارية وفق احكام هذه المادة كما يلي:‏ 
1¯ بمرسوم: فيما اذا كان الاجر الشهري المقطوع المتعاقد علىه يبلغ او يزيد عن الحد الاقصى لاجر الفئة الاولى من جداول الاجور الملحقة بهذا القانون.‏ 
2¯ بقرار من الوزير المختص.. فيما اذا كان الاجر الشهري المقطوع لمتعاقد علىه يقل عن الحد المشار الىه في البند /1/ السابق.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون العمل رقم 91 لعام 1959 وتعديلاته

المادة 1 
يقصد بصاحب العمل كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري يستخدم عاملا أو عمالا لقاء أجر مهما كان نوعه. 

المادة 2 
يقصد بالعامل كل ذكر أو أنثى يعمل لقاء أجر مهما كان نوعه في خدمة صاحب عمل وتحت سلطته أو إشرافه. 

المادة 3 
يقصد بالأجر في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون كل ما يعطى للعامل لقاء عمله مهما كان نوعه مضافا إليه جميع العلاوات أيا كان نوعها وعلى الأخص ما يلي: 

1- العمالة التي تعطى للطوافين والمندوبين الجوالين والممثلين التجاريين. 

2- الإمتيازات العينية وكذلك العلاوات التي تصرف لهم بسبب غلاء المعيشة وأعباء العائلة. 

3- كل منحة تعطى للعامل علاوة على الأجر وما يصرف له جزاء أمانته أو كفاءته وما شابه ذلك إذا كانت هذه المبالغ مقررة في عقود العمل الفردية أو المشتركة أو الأنظمة الأساسية للعمال أو جرى العرف بمنحها حتى أصبح العمال يعتبرونها جزءا من الأجر لا تبرعا. 

ولا يلحق بالأجر ما يعطى للعامل على سبيل الو هبة إلا إذا جرى العرف بدفعها وكانت لها قواعد تسمح بضبطها. 

ويجوز في بعض الأعمال كأعمال الفنادق والمطاعم و المقاهي والمشارب ألا يكون للعامل أجر سوى ما يحصل عليه من وهبة وما يتناوله من طعام على أن يحدد عقد العمل قواعد ضبطها. 

المادة 4 
لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون على عمال الحكومة والمؤسسات العامة والوحدات الإدارية ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية المستقلة ألا فيما يصدر به قرار من رئيس الجمهورية ويكون تطبيقه على هذه الفئات كلها أو بعضها تدريجيا في حدود الإمتيازات والحقوق المختلفة بالنسبة للمناطق والقطاعات التي تحدد بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالاتفاق مع وزير الخزانة. 

المادة 5 
لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون على خدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم إلا فيما يرد به نص خاص. 

المادة 6 
يقع باطلا كل شرط يخالف أحكام هذا القانون ولو كان سابقا على العمل به. 

ويستثنى من ذلك الأحكام الواردة في الفصل الثاني من الباب الثاني إذا كان الشرط الأكثر فائدة للعامل. 

كما يقع باطلا كل مصالحة أو إبراء عن الحقوق الناشئة عن عقد العمل خلال سريانه أو خلال شهر من تاريخ انتهائه إذا كانت تخالف أحكام هذا القانون. 

المادة 7 
تعفى من الرسوم القضائية في جميع مراحل التقاضي الدعاوى التي يرفعها العمال والعمال المتدرجون والمستحقون عنهم ونقابات العمال طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون ويكون نظرها على وجه السرعة وللمحكمة في جميع الأحوال الحكم بالنفاذ المؤقت بلا كفالة ولها في حالة رفض الدعوى أن تحكم على رافعها بالمصروفات كلها أو بعضها. 

المادة 8 
يكون للمبالغ المستحقة للعامل أو لمن يستحقون عنه بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون امتياز على جميع أموال المدين من منقول وعقار وتستوفى مباشرة بعد المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة ومصروفات الحفظ والترميم. 

المادة 9 
يكون حساب متوسط الأجر اليومي لغير العمال الذين يتقاضون أجورهم بالشهر أو بالأسبوع أو باليوم على أساس متوسط ما يتناوله العامل عن أيام العمل الفعلية في السنة الأخيرة. 

المادة 10 
تعتبر السنة في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون 365 يوما والشهر ثلاثين يوما إلا إذا نص على خلاف ذلك. 

المادة 11 
تسري أحكام هذا الفصل على المتعطلين القادرين على العمل بمن فيهم خدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم، الذين يرغبون بالعمل ويبحثون عنه في الوحدات الإدارية التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل.

المادة 12 
لكل متعطل عن العمل أن يطلب قيد اسمه في مكتب التوظيف والتخديم التابع لوزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والذي يقع في دائرته محل إقامته مع بيان سنه ومهنته و مؤهلاته وأعماله السابقة. 

وعلى هذه المكاتب قيد تلك الطلبات وإعطاء الطالب دون مقابل شهادة بحصول القيد وذلك في يوم تقديم الطلب. 

ويصدر قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بما تتضمنه هذه الشهادة من بيانات كما يعين بقرار منه دائرة اختصاص كل من هذه المكاتب. 

المادة 13 
على مكاتب التوظيف والتخديم معاونة المتعطلين المقيدة أسماؤهم لديها في الالتحاق بالوظائف والأعمال التي تناسبهم وتتفق مع سنهم وكفايتهم. 

ويجوز ترحيل هؤلاء المتعطلين مع أسرهم على نفقة الدولة من مكان إقامتهم إلى الجهات التي ألحقوا بالعمل بها. 

المادة 14 
لا يجوز توظيف أو تخديم أي متعطل إلا إذا كان حاصلا على شهادة قيد من أحد مكاتب التخديم المشار إليها. 

المادة 15 
تشكل بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل لجان استشارية لمعاونة مكاتب التوظيف والتخديم في تأدية رسالتها على أن يشترك فيها ممثلون عن الجهات الإدارية المختصة ومن أصحاب الأعمال والعمال بالتساوي. 

المادة 16 
على كل صاحب عمل أن يبلغ مكتب التوظيف والتخديم الذي يقع في دائرته محل عمله بنفسه أو بكتاب مسجل عن الوظائف والأعمال التي خلت أو أنشئت لديه أيا كان نوعها مع بيان نوع كل منها والأجر المخصص لها والتاريخ الذي يحدده لشغلها وذلك خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ استخدامه أحد المتعطلين في وظيفته أو عمل لديه أن يرسل شهادة القيد الخاصة به إلى مكتب التوظيف والتخديم الذي صدرت منه مرافقا لها بيان يتضمن تاريخ تسلمه العمل والأجر المخصص له و نوع الوظيفة أو العمل و عليه أيضا تدوين رقم شهادة القيد و تاريخها أمام اسم العامل في سجل قيد العمال. 

المادة 17 
على كل صاحب عمل أن يرسل إلى مكتب التوظيف و التخديم الذي يقع في دائرته محل عمله خلال شهر يناير ويوليو ( كانون الثاني وتموز ) من كل عام البيانات التالية: 

أ- بيانا مفصلا بعدد موظفيه و عماله طبقا لأنواع وظائفهم و مهنهم وسنهم وجنسهم. 

ب- بيانا بالوظائف والأعمال التي خلت أو أنشئت وما شغل منها وأسباب عدم شغل الباقي مع إيضاح أنواعها وأجر كل منها وذلك خلال الستة أشهر السابقة. 

ج- بيانا عن حالة العمل وما يتصل به من فرص الاستخدام وما يتوقع له من زيادة أو نقص في عدد الوظائف والأعمال. 

وتدون هذه البيانات على الأنموذج الذي تعده الجهة الإدارية المختصة. 

المادة 18 
يجوز للجمعيات و المؤسسات والهيئات إنشاء مكاتب تخديم خاصة لتشغيل المتعطلين وعلى هذه المكاتب إتباع ما يأتي: 

أ- إبلاغ الجهة الإدارية المختصة بمقرها وبمقر الجمعيات أو المؤسسات أو الهيئات التي أنشأتها. 

ب- إرسال تقارير شهرية إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة عن عدد طلبات الاستخدام التي قدمت إليها وأسماء من ألحقتهم بالعمل وبيان نوعه واسم صاحب العمل والأجر والمرتب الذي عين للعامل وذلك من واقع سجلات تعد لهذا الغرض وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المواد 14، 16، 17 من هذا القانون. 

المادة 19 
لا يجوز اقتضاء أجر من متعطل مقابل تخديمه في عمل من الأعمال التي تسري عليها أحكام هذا الفصل. 

المادة 20 
يستثنى من تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل ما يأتي: 

أ- الأعمال العرضية التي لا يستغرق إنجازها أكثر من أسبوعين. 

ب- الوظائف الرئيسية التي يعتبر شاغلوها وكلاء مفوضين عن أصحاب الأعمال. 

ج- استخدام صاحب العمل لأفراد أسرته الذين يعولهم فعلا ولوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل أن يصدر قرارا بسريان أحكام هذا الفصل على كل أو بعض الأعمال والوظائف والفئات المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة. 

المادة 21 
لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل أن يلزم أصحاب الأعمال في بعض الصناعات أو الأعمال أو الوحدات الإدارية باستخدام العمال وفقا لتواريخ قيدهم في مكاتب التوظيف وذلك بالشروط والأوضاع التي يحددها بقرار منه. 

المادة 22 
لصاحب العمل في الجهات التي لا تسري عليها أحكام هذا الفصل أن يعهد إلى متعهد بتوفير عمال له. 

ويقصد بمتعهد توريد العمال في تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة كل شخص يقوم بتوريد جماعة من العمال لأحد أصحاب الأعمال دون إشراف منه على العمل والعمال ولا يجوز له مزاولة عمله إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص في ذلك من الجهة الإدارية المختصة يصدر وفقا للشروط و الأوضاع التي تعين بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

كما لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يتعاقد مع المتعهد إلا إذا كان حاصلا على الترخيص المطلوب. 

ويجب أن يكون العقد بين صاحب العمل ومتعهد توريد العمال ثابتا بالكتابة ويبين فيه نوع العمل وفئات أجور العمال وإلزام صاحب العمل بأدائها إليهم مباشرة ومدة العمل على وجه التقريب والجهات التي قدم العمال منها. 

ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل أو ممثليه أو متعهد توريد العمال أن يتقاضى أي مبلغ من العامل لقاء تشغيله أو استبقائه في العمل. 

المادة 23 
يقصد بالعاجز كل فرد نقصت قدرته على أداء عمل مناسب والاستقرار فيه نقصا فعليا نتيجة لعاهة بدنية أو عقلية. 

المادة 24 
تسري أحكام هذا الفصل على أصحاب الأعمال الذين يستخدمون خمسين عاملا فأكثر سواء أكان العمال يشتغلون لدى صاحب عمل في مكان واحد أو بلد واحد أو في أمكنة أو بلاد متفرقة داخل الإقليم الواحد. 

المادة 25 
يقوم وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالاتفاق مع الوزارات والجهات المختصة وتنظيم الهيئات والمعاهد اللازمة لتوفير خدمات التأهيل المهني ويكون قبول العاجزين في تلك الهيئات والمعاهد بطلب يقدم إليها يبين فيه حالة العجز ويتم فحص الطالب لتحديد مدى عجزه بمعرفة لجان تشكل بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل ويكون قرارها نهائيا. 

المادة 26 
يقصد بعبارة التأهيل المهني الواردة في هذا الفصل الخدمات المهنية التي تقدم للعاجز لتمكينه من استعادة قدرته على مباشرة عمله الأصلي أو أداء عمل آخر مناسب لحالته والاستقرار فيه وذلك كالإعداد البدني والتوجيه المهني والتدريب المهني والتخديم. 

المادة 27 
تمنح المعاهد والهيئات المشار إليها في المادة 25 العاجز الذي تم تأهيله مهنيا بشهادة تثبت ذلك وتحدد البيانات التي تشتمل عليها هذه الشهادة بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

ويجب على هذه الهيئات والمعاهد تنظيم سجل لقيد هؤلاء المؤهلين يشتمل على ذات البيانات الواردة بالشهادة المشار إليها. 

المادة 28 
لكل عاجز تم تأهيله مهنيا أن يطلب بناء على شهادة تأهيله قيد اسمه في مكتب التوظيف والتخديم الذي يقع في دائرة محل إقامته. 
وعلى مكاتب التوظيف والتخديم قيد تلك الطلبات في سجل خاص وإعطاء الطالب يوم تقديم الطلب شهادة بدون مقابل بحصول القيد وعليها كذلك معاونة هؤلاء العاجزين في الالتحاق بالوظائف والأعمال التي تناسبهم وتتفق مع أعمارهم و كفاياتهم. 

ويجوز ترحيلهم مع أسرهم على نفقة الدولة من مكان إقامتهم إلى الجهات التي ألحقوا بالعمل فيها. 

المادة 29 
على أصحاب الأعمال الذين يسري عليهم هذا القانون استخدام من ترشحهم لهم مكاتب التوظيف والتخديم من واقع سجل قيد العاجزين الذين تم تأهيلهم مهنيا وذلك في حدود 2% من مجموع عدد عمالهم و يجوز لأصحاب الأعمال شغل هده النسبة باستخدام العاجزين من غير طريق الترشيح من مكاتب التوظيف و التخديم بشرط حصول القيد المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة. 

المادة 30 
يتمتع العاجزون الذين يتم تشغيلهم طبقا لأحكام هذا الفصل بجميع الحقوق المقررة للعمال الآخرين في هذا القانون. 

المادة 31 
استثناء من القرارات التنظيمية العامة في شأن اللياقة الصحية تقوم الشهادة المنصوص عليها في المادة 27 مقام اللياقة الصحية بالنسبة إلى حالة العجز الواردة في هذه الشهادة وذلك عند التعيين في الوظائف العامة وتكون لهم أولوية في التعيين أسبق على الأولوية المقررة للمجندين وفقا للقانون. 

ويجوز لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل تحديد وظائف وأعمال حكومية معينة يكون للعاجزين الذين يتم تأهيلهم أولوية التعيين فيها كما يجوز له تقرير الشروط الواجب توافرها في العمل لتيسير قيام العاجز بعمله. 

المادة 32 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة السابقة يكون للعاجز من المصابين أثناء وبسبب العمليات الحربية أو الخدمة العسكرية أو الوطنية أو خدمة العلم أولوية التعيين في الوظائف والأعمال الحكومية وذلك مع مراعاة النسبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 29. 

ويعفى من يعين من العاجزين في وظائف حكومية من شروط اللياقة وشروط اجتياز الامتحان المقرر لشغل الوظيفة بحيث لا تتجاوز نسبة المعينين منهم 10% من مجموع الدرجات الخالية في كل وظيفة. 

واستثناء من أحكام القوانين المعمول بها يجمع العاجز بين المرتب الذي عين به بإحدى الوظائف العامة وبين المعاش التقاعدي الذي يتقاضاه بحيث لا يجاوز مجموعها خمسة عشر جنيها في الإقليم المصري ومائة وخمسون ليرة في الإقليم السوري. 

المادة 33 
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الفصل الثالث من الباب الأول يجب على كل صاحب عمل ممن تسري عليهم أحكام هذا القانون أن يرسل إلى مكتب التوظيف والتخديم الذي يقع في دائرته مقر عمله بيانا بعدد الوظائف والأعمال التي يشغلها العاجزون الذين تم تأهيلهم مهنيا والأجر الذي يتقاضاه كل منهم. ويكون الإخطار بهذا البيان على الاستمارة التي تعد لهذا الغرض في مكاتب التخديم والتوظيف بكتاب مسجل. 

ولا يجوز شغل الوظائف والأعمال الخالية بغير العاجزين المنصوص عليهم في المادة 29 إلا بعد انقضاء أسبوع من تاريخ إخطار مكتب التوظيف والتخديم عنها. 

المادة 34 
على أصحاب الأعمال الذين تسري عليهم أحكام هذا القانون تنظيم سجل خاص لقيد العاجزين الذين تم تأهيلهم مهنيا وألحقوا بالعمل لديهم ويجب أن يشتمل هذا السجل على البيانات الواردة في شهادة التأهيل ويجب تقديم هذا السجل إلى مفتشي وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل كلما طلبوا ذلك. 

المادة 35 
لا يجوز للأجانب أن يزاولوا عملا إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص في ذلك من وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل وأن يكون مصرحا لهم بالإقامة وبشرط المعاملة بالمثل مع الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الأجنبي وفي حدود تلك المعاملة. 

ويقصد بكلمة العمل كل عمل صناعي أو تجاري أو زراعي أو مالي أو غيره وكذلك أية مهنة بما في ذلك الخدمات المنزلية. 

المادة 36 
يحدد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه شروط الحصول على الترخيص المشار إليه في المادة السابقة والبيانات التي يتضمنها والرسم الذي يحصل عنه على ألا يزيد على خمسة جنيهات مصرية أو خمسين ليرة سورية حسب الأحوال. 

كما يحدد بقرار منه حالات الإعفاء من شرط المعاملة بالمثل أو من شرط الحصول على الترخيص ويلتزم صاحب العمل الذي يستخدم أجنبيا أعفي من شرط الحصول على الترخيص أن يخطر الوزارة خلال 48 ساعة من تاريخ مزاولة الأجنبي للعمل. 

المادة 37 
يعتبر عاملا متدرجا كل من يتعاقد مع صاحب عمل للعمل لديه بقصد تعلم مهنة أو صناعة. 

المادة 38 
يجب أن يكون عقد عمل المتدرج بالكتابة وتحدد فيه مدة تعلم المهنة ومراحلها المتتابعة والأجر بصورة متدرجة في كل مرحلة من مراحل التعليم على ألا تقل في المرحلة الأخيرة عن الحد الأدنى للأجور المحددة لفئة العمال في المهنة التي يتدرج فيها. 

المادة 39 
تتشكل بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل لجان ثلاثية من مندوب أو أكثر من كل من الجهة الإدارية المختصة ومنظمات أصحاب الأعمال ونقابات العمال. 

و تختص هذه اللجان باقتراح تحديد المهن الخاضعة للتدرج ومدة التدرج في كل مهنة ونسب الأجور المعطاة في كل مرحلة من مراحل التدرج و البرامج الدراسية النظرية والعلمية ونظام الاختبار والشهادة التي تعطى في هذا الشأن والبيانات التي تدون فيها على أن يراعي سن العامل المتدرج ونوع العمل وطريقة التعليم وتعتمد هذه الاقتراحات من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 40 
لصاحب العمل أن يفسخ عقد العامل المتدرج إذا ثبت لديه عدم أهليته أو استعداده لتعلم المهنة بصورة حسنة. 

كما يجوز للعامل المتدرج أن ينهي عمله بشرط أن يخطر الطرف الراغب في فسخ العقد أو إنهائه الطرف الآخر بذلك قبل ثلاثة أيام على الأقل. 

المادة 41 
يحدد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه الشروط و الأوضاع التي تتبع في التدريب المهني وله تبعا لمقتضيات كل مهنة أو صناعة أن يبين الحد الأدنى والأقصى لمدة التدريب المهني والبرامج الدراسية النظرية والعلمية ونظام الاختبارات والشهادات التي تعطى في هذا الشأن والبيانات التي تدون فيها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 42 
تسري أحكام هذا الفصل على العقد الذي يتعهد بمقتضاه العامل بأن يشتغل تحت إدارة صاحب عمل أو إشرافه مقابل أجر. 

المادة 43 
يجب أن يكون عقد العمل ثابتا بالكتابة ويحرر باللغة العربية ومن نسختين لكل من الطرفين نسخة. 

وإذا لم يوجد عقد مكتوب جاز للعامل وحده إثبات حقوقه بجميع طرق الإثبات ويعطى العامل إيصال بما يكون قد أودعه لدى صاحب العمل من أوراق وشهادات. 

المادة 44 
تحدد مدة الاختبار في عقد العمل ولا يجوز تعيين العامل تحت الاختبار لمدة تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو تعيينه تحت الاختبار أكثر من مرة واحدة عند صاحب عمل واحد. 

المادة 45 
تؤدى الأجور وغيرها من المبالغ المستحقة للعامل بالعملة المتداولة قانونا. 

المادة 46 
على صاحب العمل أن يسلم إلى العمال القصر أنفسهم الذين تبلغ سنهم أربعة عشر عاما فأكثر أجورهم ومكافآتهم وغير ذلك مما يستحقونه ويكون هذا التسليم مبرئا للذمة. 

المادة 47 
تؤدى الأجور في أحد أيام العمل وفي مكان العمل مع مراعاة الأحكام الآتية: 

أ- العمال المعينون بأجر شهري تؤدى أجورهم مرة على الأقل في الشهر. 

ب- إذا كان الأجر بالقطعة واستلزم العمل مدة تزيد على أسبوعين وجب أن يحصل العامل كل أسبوع على دفعة تحت الحساب تتناسب مع ما أتمه من العمل.وأن يؤدي له باقي الأجر كاملا خلال الأسبوع التالي لتسليم ما كلف به. 

ج- في غير ما ذكر من الأحوال تؤدى للعمال أجورهم مرة في كل أسبوع.على أنه يجوز أن تؤدى لهم مرة كل أسبوعين أو كل شهر إذا وافقوا كتابة على ذلك. 

المادة 48 
إذا انتهت خدمة العامل أدى له الأجر المستحق فورا إلا إذا كان قد ترك العمل من تلقاء نفسه فيجب في هذه الحالة على صاحب العمل أداء الأجر المستحق خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ الترك. 

المادة 49 
يحدد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل الشروط والأوضاع التي تتبع في إثبات تقاضي الأجر. 

المادة 50 
لا يجوز إلزام العامل شراء أغذية أو سلع من محال معينة أو مما ينتجه صاحب العمل. 

المادة 51 
?أ. لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يقتطع من أجر العامل أكثر من 10% وفاء لما يكون قد أقرضه من مال ولا أن يتقاضى عن هذا القرض أية فائدة.

?ب. ويحدد مبلغ السلف على الأجور التي يجوز أن يدفعها صاحب العمل للعامل مقدماً لتشجيعه على التعاقد معه وقبول العمل لديه أو أثناء العمل لأي سبب آخر بما لا يزيد عن ما يقابل أجور العامل عن مدة ستة أشهر ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يقتطع من أجر العامل أكثر من 10% وفاء لهذه السلفة ولا يجوز له أن يتقاضى عنها أية فائدة.


المادة 52 
لا يجوز الحجز أو النزول عن الأجور المستحقة للعامل بالنسبة إلى الثلاثة جنيهات الأولى أو الثلاثين ليرة الأولى شهريا أو العشرة قروش الأولى أو الليرة الواحدة يوميا إلا في حدود الربع وذلك لدين نفقة أو لأداء المبالغ المستحقة عما تم توريده له ولمن يعوله من مأكل وملبس، أما ما زاد عن ذلك فيجوز النزول عنه أو الحجز عليه من أجل أي دين بما لا يزيد على الربع. 

ويستوفى دين النفقة قبل أي دين بما لا يزيد على الربع. 

وتسري الأحكام المتقدمة على المبالغ المستحقة للعمال طبقا للمواد 72 و 73 و 78 و 79 و 80 و 81 وفي حال اقتطاع جزء من أجر العامل طبقا لأحكام هذا الفصل يحسب الجزء القابل للنزول عنه أو الحجز عليه منسوبا إلى ما يبقى من الأجر بعد طرح المبالغ المقتطعة منه. 

المادة 53 
إذا عهد صاحب عمل إلى آخر بتأدية عمل من أعماله أو جزء منها وكان ذلك في منطقة عمل واحدة وجب على هذا الأخير أن يسوي بين عماله وعمال صاحب العمل الأصلي في جميع الحقوق ويكون هذا الأخير متضامنا معه في ذلك. 

المادة 54 
إذا تسبب العامل في فقد أو إتلاف أو تدمير مهمات أو آلات أو منتجات يملكها صاحب العمل أو كانت في عهدته وكان ذلك ناشئا عن خطأ العامل وجب أن يتحمل المبلغ اللازم نظير ذلك. 

ولصاحب العمل أن يبدأ باقتطاع المبلغ المذكور من أجر العامل على ألا يزيد ما يقتطع لهذا الغرض على أجر خمسة أيام في كل شهر. 

ويجوز للعامل أن يتظلم من تقرير صاحب العمل أمام المحكمة الجزئية (الصلحية) إذا كان يعمل لدى صاحب عمل يستخدم أقل من خمسين عاملا أو أمام اللجنة المشار إليها في المادتين 111 و 113 حسب الأحوال و يكون قرار اللجنة في الحالة الثانية قابلا للاستئناف خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدوره أمام المحكمة الجزئية الواقع في دائرتها مجال العمل ويكون حكمها في الحالتين نهائيا (قطعيا). 

فإذا لم يقض لصاحب العمل بالمبلغ الذي قدره أو قضي له بأقل منه وجب عليه رد ما اقتطع بدون وجه حق خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ صدور الحكم نهائيا أو من تاريخ قبوله لقرار اللجنة أو فوات ميعاد استئنافه. 

المادة 55 
يلزم صاحب العمل بمصروفات انتقال العمال من الجهات التي استقدمهم منها إلى مكان العمل إلا إذا انقطعوا عنه قبل انتهاء مدته لغير سبب مشروع. 

كما يلزم بمصروفات عودتهم إلى تلك الجهات خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ انتهاء العمل أو انتهاء العقد لأحد الأسباب المبينة في المواد 72 و 78 و 81 من قانون العمل إلا إذا رفض العامل كتابة العودة خلال المدة المذكورة. فإذا لم يقم صاحب العمل بترحيل العامل أو لم يف بمصروفات ترحيله وجب على جهة الإدارة إذا تقدم إليها العامل في نهاية المدة المذكورة ترحيله على نفقة صاحب العمل ويجوز لهذه الجهة استرداد ما أنفقته بطريق الحجز الإداري. 

المادة 56 
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن ينقل عاملا بالأجر الشهري بغير موافقته المكتوبة إلى سلك عمال المياومة أو العمال المعينين بالأجر الأسبوعي أو بالقطعة أو بالساعة ويكون للعامل في حالة الموافقة على نقله جميع الحقوق التي كسبها في المدة التي قضاها بالأجر الشهري طبقا لأحكام المواد 58 و 61 و 71 و 72 و 78 و 81 من قانون العمل. 

المادة 57 
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يخرج على القيود المشروطة في الاتفاق أو أن يكلف العامل بعمل غير متفق عليه إلا إذا دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك منعا لوقوع حادث أو لإصلاح ما نشأ عنه في حالة القوة القاهرة على أن يكون ذلك بصفة مؤقتة. 

وله أن يكلف العامل بعمل غير متفق عليه إذا كان لا يختلف عنه اختلافا جوهريا. 

المادة 58 
يلتزم صاحب العمل بإعطاء كل عامل أمضى في خدمته سنة كاملة إجازة سنوية لمدة أربعة عشر يوما بأجر كامل. 

وتزاد الإجازة إلى 21 يوما متى أمضى العامل عشر سنوات متصلة في خدمة صاحب العمل. 

ولا يجوز للعامل النزول عن إجازته. 

المادة 59 
تصح تجزئة الإجازة وفقا لمقتضيات العمل فيما زاد على ستة أيام متصلة منها كل سنة. ولا يسري هذا الحكم على الإجازة المقررة للأحداث. 

ويجوز لصاحب العمل بناء على طلب كتابي من العامل أن يؤجل إعطاء العامل إجازته التي تزيد على ستة أيام إلى سنة تالية. 

المادة 60 
لصاحب العمل أن يحرم العامل من أجره عن مدة الإجازة أو يسترد ما أداه له من أجر عنها إذا ثبت اشتغاله خلالها لحساب صاحب عمل آخر. 

المادة 61 
للعامل الحق في الحصول على أجره عن أيام الإجازة المستحقة له إذا ترك العمل قبل استعماله لها وذلك بالنسبة إلى المدة التي لم يحصل على إجازة عنها. 

المادة 62 
لكل عامل الحق في إجازة بأجر كامل في الأعياد التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل على ألا تزيد على أحد عشر يوما في السنة. 

ولصاحب العمل تشغيل العامل في هذه الأيام بأجر مضاعف إذا اقتضت ظروف العمل ذلك ويجوز في المحال العامة التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل تشغيل العمال في هذه الأيام على أن يحصل كل عامل على أيام أخرى عوضا عنها. 

وتستقل إجازة العيد عن يوم الراحة الأسبوعية بحيث يمنح العامل مقابل يوم الراحة الأسبوعية الذي يقع فيه يوم العيد عطلته الأسبوعية في أول يوم عمل يلي عطلة العيد. 

المادة 63 
للعامل الذي يثبت مرضه الحق في أجر يعادل 70% من أجره عن التسعين يوما الأولى تزاد بعدها إلى 80% عن التسعين يوما التالية وذلك خلال السنة الواحدة. 

المادة 64 
على من يستخدم عمالا في أماكن لا تصل إليها وسائل المواصلات العادية أن يوفر لهم وسائل الانتقال المناسبة. 

وعلى من يستخدم عمالا في المناطق البعيدة عن العمران التي تعين بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل أن يوفر لهم المسكن الملائم بحيث يخصص بعضها للعمال المتزوجين وكذلك التغذية بأسعار لا تزيد على ثلث تكاليفها بشرط ألا يجاوز ما يؤديه للعامل عن الوجبة الواحدة عشرين مليما في القطر المصري أو عشرين قرشا سوريا في الإقليم السوري. 

وتحدد اشتراكات ومواصفات المساكن كما تعين أصناف الطعام وكمية ما يقدم منها لكل عامل بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالاتفاق مع الوزير المختص. 

المادة 65 
على صاحب العمل أن يوفر للعمال وسائل الإسعاف الطبية في المنشأة وعليه إذا زاد عدد عماله في مكان واحد أو بلد واحد أو في دائرة نصف قطرها خمسة عشر كيلو مترا على مائة عامل أن يستخدم ممرضا ملما بوسائل الإسعاف الطبية يخصص للقيام بها وأن يعهد إلى طبيب بعيادتهم وعلاجهم في المكان الذي يعده لهذا الغرض وأن يقدم لهم الأدوية اللازمة للعلاج وذلك كله دون مقابل. 

فإذا زاد عدد العمال على النحو المتقدم على خمسمائة عامل وجب عليه فضلا عن ذلك أن يوفر لهم جميع وسائل العلاج الأخرى في الحالات التي يتطلب علاجها الاستعانة بأطباء أخصائيين أو القيام بعمليات جراحية أو غيرها وكذلك الأدوية اللازمة وذلك كله بالمجان 

وإذا عولج العامل في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في الفقرتين السابقتين في مستشفى حكومي أو خيري وجب على صاحب العمل أن يؤدي إلى إدارة المستشفى مقابل نفقات العلاج و الأدوية والإقامة ويتبع في تحديد نفقات العلاج والأدوية والإقامة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة وفي جميع ما تقدم الطرق و الأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة. 

المادة 66 
يحظر على صاحب العمل أن يوقع على العامل عن المخالفة الواحدة غرامة تزيد قيمتها عن أجر خمسة أيام أو أن يوفقه تأديبيا عن العمل عن المخالفة الواحدة مدة تزيد على خمسة أيام على ألا يقتطع من أجره وفاء للغرامات التي يوقعها أكثر من أجرة خمسة أيام في الشهر الواحد أو أن يوقفه مدة تزيد عن خمسة أيام في الشهر الواحد. 

ولا يجوز اتهام العامل في مخالفة مضى على كشفها أكثر من خمسة عشر يوما. 

ولا يجوز توقيع عقوبة تأديبية بعد تاريخ ثبوت المخالفة بأكثر من ثلاثين يوما بالنسبة للعمال الذين يتقاضون أجورهم شهريا. وبأكثر من خمسة عشر يوما بالنسبة إلى العمال الآخرين. 

ويصدر قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل ببيان العقوبات التأديبية وقواعد وإجراءات التأديب. 

المادة 67 
إذا نسب إلى العامل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إضراب غير مشروع أو التحريض عليه وارتكابه أية جنحة داخل إدارة العمل جاز لصاحب العمل وقفه من تاريخ إبلاغ الحادث إلى السلطة المختصة لحين صدور قرار منها في شأنه. 

فإذا رأت السلطة المختصة عدم تقديم العامل للمحاكمة أو قضي ببراءته وجبت إعادته إلى العمل وإلا اعتبر عدم إعادته فصلا تعسفيا. 

وإذا ثبت أن اتهام العامل كان بتدبير صاحب العمل أو وكيله المسئول وجب أداء أجره عن مدة التوقيف و يجب على السلطة المختصة أو المحكمة إذا ما تبين لها هذا التدبير أن تشير إليه في قرارها أو حكمها. 

المادة 68 
على كل صاحب عمل يستخدم خمسة عشر عاملا فأكثر أن يضع في مكان ظاهر من مؤسسته لائحة النظام الأساسي للعمل وأن يودعها الجهة الإدارية المختصة و أخرى للجزاءات وشروط توقيعها. ويشترط لنفاذ لائحة الجزاءات وما يطرأ عليها من تعديلات اعتمادها من الإدارة المختصة خلال 45 يوما من تقديمها إليها. 

ولوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل أن يصدر بقرار منه نماذج للوائح الجزاءات تبعا لطبيعة العمل ليسترشد بها أصحاب الأعمال في إعداد لوائحهم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 69 
على صاحب العمل أن ينشئ إضبارة ( ملفا ) خاصة لكل عامل يذكر فيه اسمه وصناعته أو مهنته وسنه ومحل إقامته وحالته الاجتماعية ( وضعه العائلي ) و تاريخ ابتداء خدمته وأجره مع بيان ما يدخل عليه من تطورات والجزاءات التي وقعت عليه وبيان ما حصل عليه من إجازات اعتيادية أو مرضية وتاريخ انتهاء الخدمة وأسباب ذلك. 

ويودع بالملف محاضر التحقيق الخاصة بالجزاءات التأديبية وتقارير رؤسائه عن عمله. 

وعلى صاحب العمل الاحتفاظ بالملف المذكور لمدة سنة على الأقل من تاريخ انتهاء خدمة العامل. 

المادة 70 
يجب قيد الغرامات التي توقع على العمال في سجل خاص مع بيان سبب توقيعها واسم العامل ومقدار أجره و أن يفرد لها حساب خاص. 

ويكون التصرف بها طبقا لما يقرره وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 71 
إذا كان العقد محدد المدة واستمر الطرفان في تنفيذه بعد انقضاء مدته اعتبر العقد مجدد لمدة غير محددة. 

وإذا كان العقد لعمل موسمي أو ما في حكمه وانتهت مدته استحق العامل عنها مكافأة مدة الخدمة المنصوص عليها في المادة 73. 

المادة 72 
إذا كان العقد غير محدد المدة جاز لكل من الطرفين إلغاءه بعد إعلان الطرف الآخر كتابة قبل الإلغاء بثلاثين يوما بالنسبة إلى العمال المعينين بأجر شهري وخمسة عشر يوما إلى العمال الآخرين. 

فإذا ألغي العقد بغير مراعاة هذه المهلة الزم من ألغى العقد أن يؤدي إلى الطرف الآخر تعويضا مساويا لأجر العامل عن مدة المهلة أو الجزء الباقي منها. 

المادة 73 
إذا انتهت مدة عقد العمل المحدد المدة أو كان الإلغاء صادرا من جانب صاحب العمل في العقود المحددة المدة وجب عليه أن يؤدي إلى العامل مكافأة عن مدة خدمته تحسب على أساس أجر نصف شهر عن كل سنة من السنوات الخمس الأولى وأجر شهر عن كل سنة من السنوات التالية وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالحقوق التي اكتسبها العمال بمقتضى القوانين الملغاة. 

ويستحق العامل مكافأة عن كسور السنة بنسبة ما قضاه منها في العمل، ويتخذ الأجر الأخير أساسا لحساب المكافأة. 

المواد 74- 75 
ملغاة بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 49 تاريخ 3/7/1962 المعدل بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 127 تاريخ 9/6/1970 

المادة 76 
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل فسخ العقد دون سبق إعلان العامل ودون مكافأة أو تعويض إلا في الحالات الآتية: 

1- إذا انتحل العامل شخصية غير صحيحة أو قدم شهادات أو توصيات مزورة. 

2- إذا كان العامل معينا تحت الاختبار. 

3- إذا ارتكب العامل خطأ نشأ عنه خسارة مادية جسيمة لصاحب العمل بشرط أن يبلغ صاحب العمل الجهات المختصة بالحادث خلال 24 ساعة من وقت علمه بوقوعه. 

4- إذا لم يراع العامل التعليمات اللازم إتباعها لسلامة العمال والمحل رغم إنذاره كتابة بشرط أن تكون هذه التعليمات مكتوبة ومعلقة في مكان ظاهر. 

5- إذا تغيب العامل بدون سبب مشروع أكثر من عشرين يوما خلال السنة الواحدة أو أكثر من عشرة أيام متوالية على أن يسبق الفصل إنذار كتابي من صاحب العمل للعامل بعد غيابه عشرة أيام في الحالة الأولى وانقطاعه خمسة أيام في الحالة الثانية. 

6- إذا لم يقم العامل بتأدية التزاماته الجوهرية المترتبة على عقد العمل. 

7- إذا أفشى العامل الأسرار الخاصة بالمحل الذي يعمل فيه. 

8- إذا حكم على العامل نهائيا في جناية أو جنحة ماسة بالشرف أو الأمانة أو الآداب العامة. 

9- إذا وجد أثناء ساعات العمل في حالة سكر بين أو متأثراً بما تعاطاه من مادة مخدرة. 

10- إذا وقع من العامل اعتداء على صاحب العمل أو المدير المسئول وكذلك إذا وقع منه اعتداء جسيم على أحد رؤساء العمل أثناء العمل أو بسببه. 

المادة 77 
يجوز للعامل أن يترك العمل قبل نهاية العقد أو بدون سبق إعلان في الحالات الآتية: 

1- إذا كان صاحب العمل أو من يمثله قد أدخل عليه الغش وقت التعاقد فيما يتعلق بشروط العمل. 
2- إذا لم يقم صاحب العمل إزاء العامل بالتزاماته طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون. 
3- إذا ارتكب صاحب العمل أو من ينوب عنه أمرا مخلا بالآداب نحو العامل أو أحد أفراد عائلته. 
4- إذا وقع من صاحب العمل أو من ينوب عنه اعتداء على العامل. 
5- إذا كان هناك خطر جسيم يهدد سلامة العامل أو صحته بشرط أن يكون صاحب العمل قد علم بوجود ذلك الخطر ولم يقم بتنفيذ التدابير المقررة أو التي تفرضها الجهة المختصة في الموعد المحدد له. 

المادة 78 
إذا ترك العامل العمل لأحد الأسباب الواردة في المادة السابقة ألزم صاحب العمل بأن يؤدي له مكافأة عن مدة خدمته على الوجه المبين بالمادة 73 دون إخلال بالتعويض الذي تحكم به المحكمة. 

المادة 79 
للعامل الذي يدعى لتأدية الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية ( خدمة العلم ) الخيار بين أن يطلب إلغاء العقد والحصول على المكافأة عن مدة خدمته المنصوص عليها في المادة 73 وبين التمسك بالأحكام الخاصة بالخدمة العسكرية والوطنية (خدمة العلم). 

وتقوم الجهة الإدارية المختصة بإبلاغ صاحب العمل بما اختاره العامل خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ تجنيده. 

وللعاملة بمناسبة زواجها أو إنجابها للطفل الأول المطالبة بمكافأة نهاية الخدمة المنصوص عليها في المادة 73 إذا تركت العمل خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ عقد الزواج في الحالة الأولى وفي خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الوضع في الحالة الثانية. 

المادة 80 
يجوز للعامل بعد إعلان صاحب العمل طبقا لأحكام المادة 72 أن يستقيل من العمل ويستحق في هذه الحالة ثلث المكافأة المنصوص عليها في المادة 73 إذا كانت خدمته تزيد على سنتين وقبل أن تبلغ خمس سنوات وثلثيها إذا لم تبلغ مدة خدمته عشر سنوات ويستحق المكافأة كاملة إذا استقال بعد عشر سنوات. 

المادة 81 
ينتهي عقد العمل بوفاة العامل أو بعجزه عن تأدية عمله أو بمرضه مرضا استوجب انقطاعه عن العمل مدة متصلة لا تقل عن مائة وثمانين يوما أو مددا متفرقة تزيد في جملتها على مائتي يوم خلال سنة واحد وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالأحكام الخاصة بالتعويض عن إصابات العمل. 

ويكون إثبات العجز والمرض بشهادة طبية. ولصاحب العمل أن يعرض العامل على طبيب آخر فإذا اختلفت الشهادتان جاز لكل من الطرفين أن يطلب من الجهة الإدارية المختصة إحالة الموضوع على لجنة تحكيم طبية ينظم تشكيلها وإجراءات عرض النزاع عليها وتقدير بدل أتعاب أعضائها وتحديد الجهة التي تتحمل دفع هذا البدل من المحتكمين وكيفية التحصيل والصرف وغير ذلك بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة. 

وعلى مكتب العمل المختص إخطار كل من العامل وصاحب العمل بنتيجة التحكيم الطبي فور الوصول إليه وعلى كلا الطرفين تنفيذ ما يترتب على قرار التحكيم من التزامات ويكون قرار التحكيم الطبي نهائيا غير قابل للطعن. 

ويلزم صاحب العمل في حال انتهاء العقد لأحد الأسباب المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى أداء المكافأة المنصوص عليها في المادة 73 للعامل أو المستحقين. 

ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل استعمال حق الفسخ المخول له بمقتضى المادة 72 أثناء مدة المرض المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى. 

المادة 82 
توزع المكافأة كاملة عند انتهاء العقد بوفاة العامل على الوجه آلاتي: 

1- إذا وجد أولاد وولدان ممن كان يعولهم استحق الولد أو الأولاد 75% بالتساوي و 25% للوالدين بالتساوي أو لأحدهما. 

2- إذا وجد أولاد كان يعولهم ولم يوجد والد أو والدان أو أخوة أو أخوات كان يعولهم وزعت المكافأة بينهم بالتساوي فإذا وجد ولد منح المكافأة كاملة. 

3- إذا وجد والدان كان يعولهما ولم يوجد أولاد وزعت المكافأة بينهما بالتساوي إلا إذا كان واحد فيمنح المكافأة كاملة. 

4- إذا اجتمع الزوج ومن كان يعولهم من أولاد والوالدين استحق الزوج 40% والولد أو الأولاد 40% والوالد أو الوالدان 20% فإذا لم يوجد أولاد كان للزوج ثلثا المكافأة وللوالدين الثلث الباقي. 

وإذا لم يوجد الوالدان كان للزوج نصف المكافأة وللولد أو الأولاد النصف الباقي وإذا لم يوجد مع الزوج أحد من الأولاد والوالدين أخذ الزوج المكافأة كاملة. 

ويعتبر الأخوة والأخوات الذين يعولهم العامل في حكم الوالدين عند عدم وجود أحد منهما وإذا لم يوجد أحد ممن ذكروا وزعت المكافأة على من كان يعولهم العامل أو العاملة بالتساوي بينهم وإذا لم يوجد أحد من هؤلاء أيضا وزعت المكافأة بين الورثة طبقا لقواعد الإرث. 

ويقصد بالولد أو الأولاد الذكور والإناث منهم وبالزوج الزوجة والزوج العاجز عن الكسب وكانت زوجته تعوله. 

المادة 83 
إذا وجد في منشاة صندوق ادخار للعمال وكانت لائحة الصندوق تنص على أن ما يؤديه صاحب العمل في الصندوق ولحساب العامل يؤدى مقابل التزامه القانوني بمكافأة نهاية الخدمة وكان مساويا لما يستحقه من مكافأة طبقا لأحكام هذا الفصل أو يزيد عليه وجب أداء هذا المبلغ للعامل بدلا من المكافأة وإلا استحقت المكافأة. 

فإذا لم تنص لائحة الصندوق على أن ما أداه صاحب العمل قد قصد به أن يكون مقابل لالتزامه القانوني بمكافأة نهاية الخدمة فللعامل الحق في الحصول على ما يستحقه في صندوق الادخار طبقا للائحة الصندوق والحصول على المكافأة القانونية. 

وإذا وضع في منشاة نظام للمعاش (التقاعد) جاز للعامل المستحق للمعاش أن يختار بينه وبين المكافأة المقررة وإذا ما انتهت خدمته قبل استحقاقه للمعاش (التقاعد) كان له حق الحصول على المكافأة المقررة أو ما يستحقه في صندوق المعاش أيهما أفضل. 

المادة 84 
على القائمين بإنشاء صناديق الادخار أو المساعدة في المعاش في المنشات أن يحصلوا على موافقة الجهة الإدارية المختصة على لوائح هذه الصناديق قبل تسجيها. 

ويعتبر عدم اعتراض هذه الجهة عليها خلال ستين يوما من تقديم اللائحة بمثابة الموافقة. 

المادة 85 
لا يمنع من الوفاء بجميع الالتزامات حل المنشاة أو تصفيتها أو إغلاقها أو إفلاسها أو إدماجها في غيرها أو انتقالها بالإرث أو الوصية أو البيع أو النزول أو غير ذلك من التصرفات. 

وفيما عدا حالات التصفية والإفلاس والإغلاق النهائي المرخص فيه يبقى عقد استخدام عمال المنشاة قائما. 

ويكون الخلف مسئولا بالتضامن مع أصحاب الأعمال السابقين عن تنفيذ جميع الالتزامات المذكورة. 

المادة 86 
على صاحب العمل أن يعطي للعامل مجانا في نهاية عقده بناء على طلبه شهادة يبين فيها تاريخ دخوله في الخدمة وتاريخ خروجه منها ونوع العمل الذي كان يؤديه ويبين فيها أيضا قيمة الأجر والمرتبات الأخرى ونوع الإمتيازات إن وجدت إذا طلب العامل ذلك وعلى صاحب العمل أن يرد للعامل ما يكون قد أودعه لديه من أوراق أو شهادات أو أدوات. 

المادة 87 
يكون أصحاب الأعمال مسئولين بالتضامن فيما بينهم عن أي مخالفة لأحكام هذا الفصل. كما يكون المتنازل لهم عن العمليات كلها أو بعضها متضامنين مع صاحب العمل في الوفاء بجميع التكاليف التي تفرضها الأحكام المشار إليها. 

المادة 88 
يستثنى من تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل: 

أ-الأشخاص الذين يستخدمون في أعمال عرضية مؤقتة لا تدخل بطبيعتها فيما يزاوله صاحب العمل ولا تستغرق أكثر من ستة أشهر على أن تسري عليهم أحكام المواد ( 45 – 46 – 47 – 48 – 49 – 50 – 51 – 52 – 53 - 54 – 66 – 85 – 87 ).

ب- أفراد أسرة صاحب العمل الذين يعولهم فعلا. 

ج- ضباط السفن البحرية ومهندسوها وملاحوها وغيرهم ممن يسري عليهم قانون التجارة البحري. 

المادة 89 
عقد العمل المشترك هو اتفاق تنظم بمقتضاه شروط العمل بين نقابة أو أكثر من نقابات العمال أو اتحاد نقابات العمال وبين واحد أو أكثر من أصحاب الأعمال الذين يستخدمون عمالا ينتمون إلى تلك النقابات أو المنظمات الممثلة لأصحاب الأعمال كتحديد الفئات الدنيا للأجور وساعات العمل ومدد الإجازات وتنظيم التدرج والتدريب والإجراءات التي تتبع في الصلح والتحكيم وفي تعديل العقد وما يستحقه العامل من مكافأة عند انتهاء الخدمة وغير ذلك من الشروط التي تكفل راحة العمال وطمأنينتهم وأمنهم وصحتهم ويجوز لصاحب العمل أن ينيب عنه في إبرام العقد الغرفة الصناعية والتجارية أو أية منظمة أخرى ينتمي إليها. 

المادة 90 
إذا تعددت النقابات التي تكون طرفا في عقد العمل المشترك وجب أن تكون ممثلة لصناعات أو مهن متماثلة أو مرتبطة بعضها ببعض أو مشتركة في إنتاج واحد. 

المادة 91 
يجب أن يكون عقد العمل المشترك ثابتا بالكتابة وإلا كان باطلا كما يجب أن يعرض عقد العمل المشترك على الجمعية العمومية للنقابة أو الاتحاد و أن يوافق عليه غالبية الأعضاء. 

المادة 92 
لا يكون عقد العمل المشترك ملزما إلا بعد تسجيله لدى الجهة الإدارية المختصة ونشر إعلان هذا التسجيل في الجريدة الرسمية. يشتمل على ملخص لأحكام العقد فإذا رفضت هذه الجهة تسجيل العقد وجب عليها أن تبلغ طالبي التسجيل خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تقديم الطلب هذا الرفض وأسبابه فإذا انقضت ولم تقم بالتسجيل أو الاعتراض عليه وجب عليها التسجيل والنشر وفقا لأحكام الفقرة السابقة. 

المادة 93 
إذا رفضت الجهة الإدارية المختصة التسجيل في الميعاد المبين في المادة السابقة جاز لكل من طرفي العقد طلب الحكم به من محكمة القضاء الإداري بمجلس الدولة وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الإبلاغ بالرفض ويقوم الحكم بالتسجيل مقام التسجيل وينشر صورة الحكم في الجريدة الرسمية بدون رسم مع ملخص لأحكام العقد. 

المادة 94 
مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة 90 من هذا القانون يجوز لغير المتعاقدين من النقابات أو أصحاب الأعمال أو المنظمات الممثلة لهم الانضمام إلى عقد العمل المشترك بعد تسجيله وذلك بناء على اتفاق بين طرفي العمل طالبي الانضمام دون حاجة إلى موافقة المتعاقدين الأصليين ويكون الانضمام بطلب يقدم إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة موقعا من الطرفين. 

المادة 95 
تسري أحكام عقد العمل المشترك على: 

أ- نقابات العمال واتحادها وأصحاب الأعمال أو المنظمات الممثلة لهم الذين يكونون طرفا في العقد وقت إبرامه أو ينضمون إليه بعد إبرامه على الوجه المبين في المادة السابقة وكذلك الاتحاد أو النقابات التي تحل محل الاتحاد والنقابات المتعاقدة ومن يحل محل أصحاب الأعمال المتعاقدين. 

ب- العمال المنضمين لنقابة تكون طرفا في عقد العمل المشترك أو لنقابة تكون قد انضمت إليه بعد إبرامه. 

ويظل العمال الذين تسري عليهم أحكام هذه المادة خاضعين لأحكام عقد العمل المشترك طوال مدته ولو انسحبوا من عضوية النقابات قبل انتهاء مدته. 

المادة 96 
يقع باطلا كل شرط في عقد العمل المشترك يخالف حكما من الأحكام الخاصة بعقد العمل الفردي ما لم يكن هذا الشرط أكثر فائدة للعامل. 

المادة 97 
يقع باطلا كل شرط مخالف لعقد العمل المشترك يرد بالعقود الفردية المبرمة بين أشخاص مرتبطين بهذا العقد المشترك ما لم يكن هذا الشرط أكثر فائدة للعامل. 

وتسري في هذه الحالة أحكام عقد العمل المشترك. 

المادة 98 
يقع باطلا كل شرط في عقد العمل المشترك يكون من شأنه الإخلال بالأمن أو الإضرار بمصلحة البلد الاقتصادية أو يكون مخالفا لأحكام القوانين واللوائح المعمول بها أو النظام العام.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 99 
لأي من طرفي عقد العمل المشترك أن يطلب الحكم بإنهائه إذا طرأت على ظروف العمل تغييرات جوهرية تسوغ هذا الإنهاء بشرط أن تكون قد مضت على تنفيذ العقد سنة على الأقل. 

المادة 100 
يجوز إبرام عقد العمل المشترك لمدة محدودة أو للمدة اللازمة لإتمام مشروع معين على ألا تزيد المدة في كلتا الحالتين على ثلاث سنوات. 

فإذا انقضت المدة اعتبر العقد مجددا من تلقاء نفسه لسنة أخرى وهكذا ما لم ينص في العقد على مدة أقل وينتهي العقد حتما بانتهاء مدته الأصلية أو المحددة إذا قام أحد الطرفين بإبلاغ الطرف الآخر والجهة الإدارية المختصة ذلك قبل نهاية المدة بثلاثة أشهر على الأقل. وكانت مدة العقد أو المدة التي تجدد لها تزيد على ستة أشهر وقبل نهايته بخمسة عشر يوما على الأقل إذا كانت مدته أو المدة التي تجدد لها تقل عن ذلك وإذا تعدد أحد طرفي العقد فلا يترتب على انقضائه بالنسبة إلى أحدهم انقضاؤها بالنسبة إلى الباقين. 

المادة 101 
يجب التأشير على هامش التسجيل بما يطرأ على العقد من انضمام أو تجديد أو إنهاء أو انقضاء وعلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة نشر ملخص للتأشير المذكور في الجريدة الرسمية خلال خمسة عشر يوما من حصوله. 

المادة 102 
إذا أبرمت مؤسسة عقد عمل مشترك مع نقابة اعتبر العقد ساريا على جميع عمال المؤسسة ولو لم يكونوا أعضاء في النقابة بشرط ألا يقل عدد العمال المنتمين للنقابة عن نصف عدد عمال المؤسسة وقت إبرام العقد. وذلك فيما يتعلق بنصوص عقد العمل المشترك التي تكون أكثر فائدة للعمال من عقد العمل الفردي. 

المادة 103 
لكل من طرفي عقد العمل المشترك. وكذلك لكل عامل أو صاحب عمل يسري عليه عقد العمل المشترك أن يطلب الحكم بتنفيذ أحكامه أو بالتعويض عنه عند عدم تنفيذها على الطرف الآخر أو على أحد أعضائه إن كان نقابة أو اتحاد نقابات أو على أي شخص يكون مرتبطا بعقد العمل المشترك. 


ولا يحكم بالتعويض على نقابة إلا إذا كان التصرف الذي ترتب عليه الضرر الموجب للتعويض قد صدر عن هيئة تمثل النقابة ويسري حكم الفقرة السابقة على اتحاد النقابات. 

وتكون النقابة ملزمة بالتعويض في حدود أموالها دون الأموال المخصصة لصناديق الادخار والتأمينات الاجتماعية. 

أما مسؤولية الاتحاد فتكون مقصورة على أموال النقابات. 

المادة 104 
لنقابات العمال واتحادها التي تكون طرفا في عقد العمل المشترك أن ترفع جميع الدعاوى الناشئة عن الإخلال بهذا العقد لمصلحة أي عضو من أعضائها دون حاجة إلى توكيل منه بذلك. 

على أنه يجوز لهذا العضو التدخل في الدعوى المرفوعة عن النقابة أو الاتحاد كما يجوز له رفع هذه الدعوى مستقلا عن النقابة. 

المادة 105 
لكل شخص أن يحصل من الجهة الإدارية المختصة على صورة طبق الأصل من عقود العمل المشتركة ووثائق الانضمام إليها. 

المادة 106 
تحدد بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل الأوضاع الخاصة بطلب تسجيل عقود العمل المشتركة والانضمام إليها واستخراج صورة عنها. 

المادة 107 
على كل صاحب عمل أو من ينوب عنه أن يحيط العامل قبل استخدامه بمخاطر مهنته ووسائل الوقاية الواجب عليه اتخاذها. 

المادة 108 
على كل صاحب عمل أن يتخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لحماية العمال أثناء العمل من الأضرار الصحية وأخطار العمل والآلات. 

ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يحمل العمال أو يقتطع من أجورهم أي مبلغ لقاء توفير هذه الحماية ولوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل إصدار القرارات اللازمة لتنظيم هذه الاحتياجات. 

المادة 109 
على العامل ألا يرتكب أي فعل أو تقصير يقصد به منع تنفيذ التعليمات أو إساءة استعمال أو إلحاق ضرر أو تلف بالوسائل الموضوعة لحماية صحة وسلامة العمال المشتغلين معه. 

وعليه أن يستعمل وسائل الوقاية ويتعهد ما بحوزته منها بعناية وان ينفذ التعليمات الموضوعة للمحافظة على صحته ووقايته من الإصابات. 

المادة 110 
للجهة الإدارية المختصة في حال امتناع صاحب العمل عن تنفيذ ما أوجبته القرارات المنصوص عليها في المادة 108 في المواعيد الني تحددها له هذه الجهة أو في حال وجود خطر داهم على صحة العمال أو سلامتهم أن تأمر بغلق المحل كلية أو جزئيا أو بإيقاف إدارة آلة أو أكثر حتى تزول أسباب الخطر. 

وينفذ القرار الصادر بالغلق أو الإيقاف بالطرق الإدارية.
المادة 111 
تشكل لجان استشارية مشتركة في المحال الصناعية التي تستخدم خمسين عاملا فأكثر تتكون من ستة أعضاء نصفهم يمثلون صاحب العمل والنصف الآخر يمثلون العمال. 

ويكون اختيار ممثلي العمال من بين عمال المؤسسة بطريق الانتخاب المباشر في بداية كل سنة وان يراعى تمثيلهم لجميع أقسام العمل على قدر الإمكان. 

ويجوز للجنة أو لمندوبي العمال أو صاحب العمل دعوة مندوب عن الجهة الإدارية المختصة لحضور جلستها خلال نظر الموضوعات التي يختلف عليها. 

وعلى اللجان المذكورة أن تضع لائحة داخلية تنظم طريقة اختيار رئيسها على أن يتناوب أصحاب الأعمال والعمال رئاسة اللجنة وفي الحالات التي يدعى فيها مندوب من الجهة الإدارية تكون له الرئاسة. كما تبين اللائحة طريقة تنظيم الاجتماعات ومواعيدها ومكان انعقادها. 

وعلى اللجان المذكورة أن تضع اللائحة الداخلية خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تكوينها واعتمادها من الجهة الإدارية المختصة 

فإذا لم تشكل هذه اللجان خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ نفاذ القانون قامت الجهة الإدارية المختصة باختيار أعضائها. 

المادة 112 
تختص اللجان المشار إليها في المادة السابقة بالنظر في إصدار التوجيهات اللازمة في المسائل الآتية: 

1- الاقتراحات الخاصة بتنظيم العمل ورفع مستوى الكفاية الإنتاجية. 
2- تحسين ظروف العمل. 
3- الإشراف على وسائل الوقاية من إصابات العمل. 
4- الإشراف على سياسة التدريب المهني في حدود المستويات العامة الموضوعة للصناعة. 
5- العمل على تنظيم العلاقات الاجتماعية بين العمال وأصحاب العمل وتهيئة فرص التعاون بينهم على ما يحقق مصالحهم المشتركة. 
6- تقدير المبالغ اللازمة لإصلاح ما أتلفه العامل طبقا للمادة 54 والسعي في تسوية النزاع القائم في هذا الشأن. 

وعلى اللجنة أن تسترشد دائما في توصياتها بالعرف والعدالة والحالة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية العامة في المنطقة أو المؤسسة وان يكون رائدها دائما زيادة الإنتاج. 

المادة 113 
تنشأ مجالس استشارية مشتركة في مجال الصناعة الواحدة تتكون من ممثلين من وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والصناعة والاقتصاد وممثلين عن أصحاب العمل وعمال الصناعة ويصدر بتشكيلها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

وتختص هذه المجالس بما يأتي: 

1- وضع سياسة للأجور في الصناعة التي تمثلها. 
2- وضع سياسة للتدريب المهني والكفاية الإنتاجية والإشراف على تنفيذها في مستوى المؤسسات. 
3- وضع مستويات عامة لظروف العمل وشروطه والسلامة العامة بالصناعة. 
4- رعاية المصالح المشتركة للمشتغلين بالصناعة وتوفير الخدمات العامة لهم. 

المادة 114 
لا يجوز تشغيل العمال تشغيلا فعليا أكثر من ثمان ساعات في اليوم الواحد أو 48 ساعة في الأسبوع لا تدخل فيها الفترات المخصصة لتناول الطعام والراحة. 

المادة 115 
استثناء من حكم المادة السابقة يجوز زيادة ساعات العمل إلى تسع ساعات في اليوم بالنسبة لبعض فئات العمال أو في بعض الصناعات والأعمال التي لا يشتغل فيها العامل باستمرار. 

كما يجوز تخفيضها إلى سبع ساعات في اليوم لبعض فئات منهم أو بعض الصناعات أو الأعمال الخطرة أو الضارة بالصحة. 

ويكون تحديد فئات العمال أو الصناعات المشار إليها في هذه المادة بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 116 
يجب أن تتخلل ساعات العمل فترة أو أكثر لتناول الطعام والراحة لا تقل في مجموعها عن ساعة ويراعى في تحديد هذه الفترة ألا يشتغل العامل أكثر من خمس ساعات متتالية. 

ولوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل أن يحدد بقرار منه الحالات والأعمال التي يتحتم لأسباب فنية أو لظروف التشغيل استمرار العمل فيها دون فترة راحة. 

المادة 117 
?أ. يجب تنظيم ساعات العمل وفترات الراحة بحيث لا يتطلب وجود العامل في مكان العمل أكثر من ساعات العمل القانونية أو التعاقدية المقررة في اليوم الواحد.

?ب. يجب أن لا تزيد فترات الراحة المنصوص عنها في الفقرة /أ/ السابقة عن ثلاث ساعات ولا يلزم العامل خلالها بالبقاء في مكان العمل.

?ج. يستثنى من حكم الفقرة /أ/ من هذه المادة العمال المشتغلون في أعمال متقطعة بطبيعتها ويحدد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه هذه الأعمال وساعات تواجد العامل في مكان العمل.

المادة 118 
يجب غلق المحال التجارية يوما كاملا في الأسبوع فيما عدا المحال الموجودة بغير عواصم المحافظات ولوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل أن يستثني بعض الجهات أو المناطق أو المحلات من حكم هذه المادة بقرار منه كما له إضافة جهات أخرى إلى الجهات التي يسري فيها حكم الإغلاق الأسبوعي. 

المادة 119 
يجب على صاحب العمل في جميع الأحوال التي يسري فيها حكم الإغلاق الأسبوعي أن يمنح كل عامل راحة أسبوعية لا تقل عن أربع وعشرين ساعة متتالية. 

المادة 120 
يجوز لصاحب العمل عدم التقيد بالأحكام الواردة في المواد 114، 115، 116، 117، 118، 119 في الأحوال الآتية: 

1- أعمال الجرد السنوي وإعداد الميزانية والتصفية وقفل الحسابات و الاستعداد للبيع بأثمان مخفضة والاستعداد لافتتاح المواسم. 

ويشترط في هذه الحالة ألا يزيد عدد الأيام التي يشتغل فيها العامل أكثر من المدة المقررة للعمل اليومي عن خمسة عشر يوما في السنة ما لم ترخص الجهة الإدارية المختصة بمدة أطول. 

2- إذا كان العمل لمنع وقوع حادث خطر أو إصلاح ما نشأ عنه أو لتلافي خسارة محققة لمواد قابلة للتلف. 

3- إذا كان التشغيل بقصد مواجهة ضغط عمل غير عادي. 

ويشترط في الحالتين الأخيرتين إبلاغ الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة ببيان الحالة الطارئة والمدة اللازمة لإتمام العمل والحصول على موافقة كتابية منها. 

4- الأعياد والمناسبات والمواسم الأخرى والأعمال الموسمية التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

ولا يجوز في جميع الحالات المتقدمة أن تزيد ساعات العمل الفعلية على عشر ساعات في اليوم الواحد. 

المادة 121 
?أ. يجب على صاحب العمل أن يمنح العامل في الحالات المذكورة السابقة أجراً يوازي أجره الذي كان يستحقه في الفترة الإضافية مضافاً إليه 25% على الأقل عن ساعات العمل النهارية و50% عن ساعات العمل الليلية، فإذا وقع العمل في يوم الراحة الأسبوعية وكان العامل يتقاضى أجراً في أيام راحته حسب الأجر المذكور أعلاه مضاعفاً ويدخل في هذا الأجر الأخير أجر يوم الراحة نفسه.

?ب. إذا وقع العمل في يوم الراحة الأسبوعية بالنسبة للمشتغلين بالتجارة والمكاتب يمنح العامل يوم راحة بديل.
المادة 122 
يجب على صاحب العمل أن يضع على الأبواب الرئيسية التي يستعملها العمال في الدخول وكذلك في مكان ظاهر بالمحل جدولا ببيان يوم الغلق الأسبوعي وساعات العمل وفترات الراحة المقررة مع إخطار الجهة الإدارية المختصة والقسم أو المركز الواقع في دائرته المحل بصورة عن هذا الجدول. 

فإذا كان المحل غير خاضع لنظام الإغلاق الأسبوعي وجب على صاحب العمل أن يضع كشفا في الأمكنة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة مبينا فيه يوم الراحة الأسبوعية لكل عامل. 

المادة 124 
?أ. يمنع بتاتاً تشغيل الأحداث قبل تمام سن الخامسة عشرة كما لا يسمح لهم بالدخول في أمكنة العمل.

?ب. لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل أن يمنع تشغيل الأحداث إذا قلت سنهم عن ست عشرة سنة في بعض الصناعات التي تحدد بقرار منه.

?ج. وللوزير أن يمنع تشغيلهم في الصناعات الأخرى ما لم يبلغ سنهم ثمان عشرة سنة كاملة.

?د. مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرات ( أ-ب-ج) يجوز لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل وبقرار منه تشغيل الأحداث الذين تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين ( 13 – 15 ) سنة في الأعمال الخفيفة التي لا تضر بصحتهم أو نموهم.

المادة 125 
لا يجوز تشغيل الأحداث الذين تقل سنهم عن ستة عشرة سنة فيما بين الساعة السابعة مساءً والسادسة صباحاً، ولا تشغيلهم تشغيلاً فعلياً مدة تزيد على ست ساعات في اليوم الواحد.

ولا يجوز إبقاؤهم في مكان العمل أكثر من سبع ساعات متصلة ويجب أن تتخلل ساعات العمل فترة أو أكثر للراحة وتناول الطعام لا يقل مجموعها عن ساعة وتحدد هذه الفترة أو الفترات بحيث لا يشتغلون أكثر من أربع ساعات متوالية

المادة 126 
لا يجوز تشغيل الأحداث الذين تقل سنهم عن ست عشرة سنة في الصناعات والأعمال التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل، إلا إذا كان لديهم تذاكر عمل تثبت مقدرتهم الصحية على القيام بها.

وتصرف هذه التذاكر مجاناً من مكتب الصحة بناءً على طلبهم أو طلب أوليائهم أو صاحب العمل وتعفى من كافة الرسوم والضرائب.

المادة 127 
لا يجوز تكليف الأحداث بالعمل ساعات إضافية مهما كانت الأحوال أو إبقاؤهم في محل العمل بعد المواعيد المقررة لهم ولا تشغيلهم في أيام الراحة وبصفة عامة لا تسري في شأنهم الاستثناءات الواردة في الفصل الثاني من هذا الباب.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 128 
يجب على صاحب العمل في حالة تشغيله لحدث أو أكثر: 

1- أن يضع في محل العمل نسخة من الأحكام الخاصة بتشغيل الأحداث. 
2- أن يحرر أولا فأول كشفا مبينا فيه أسماء الأحداث وسنهم وتاريخ استخدامهم. 
3- أن يضع في محل العمل وبشكل ظاهر كشفا موضحا به ساعات العمل وفترات الراحة. 
4- أن يبلغ مقدما الجهة الإدارية المختصة أسماء الأشخاص الذين يعهد إليهم بتوريد الأحداث أو الذين يستخدمهم لمراقبة عملهم. 

المادة 129 
يستثنى من تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل عمال الزراعة والعمال الذين يشتغلون في المصانع المنزلية التي لا يعمل فيها سوى أعضاء العائلة تحت إشراف الأب أو الأم أو الأخ أو العم أو الخال. 

المادة 130 
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المواد التالية تسري على النساء العاملات جميع النصوص المنظمة لتشغيل العمال دون تمييز في العمل الواحد بينهم. 

المادة 131 
لا يجوز تشغيل النساء في الفترة ما بين الساعة الثامنة مساء والسابعة صباحا إلا في الأحوال والأعمال والمناسبات التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 132 
لا يجوز تشغيل النساء في الأعمال الضارة صحيا أو أخلاقيا وكذلك الأعمال الشاقة أو غيرها من الأعمال التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 133 
أ- للمرآة العاملة الحق في الحصول على إجازة أمومة مدتها خمسة وسبعون يوما باجر كامل تشمل المدة التي تسبق الوضع والتي تليها بحيث لا تقل مدة انقطاعها عن العمل بعد الوضع عن أربعين يوما تمنح هذه الإجازة بالاستناد إلى شهادة طبية مصدقة أصولا يبين فيها التاريخ المرجح للوضع. 

ب- فإذا وقعت الولادة ضمن مدة الأربعين يوما المبينة في الفقرة السابقة جاز منح العاملة عن المدة المتممة إجازة إدارية محسوبة على إجازتها السنوية المستحقة وإلا اعتبرت هذه المدة إجازة بلا راتب. 

المادة 134 
يصرف للعاملة عن مدة إجازة الأمومة التي تحصل عليها بموجب المادة السابقة أجرا كاملا يؤديه صاحب العمل شريطة أن تكون قد قضت لدى صاحب العمل وقت انقطاعها عن العمل سبعة أشهر متوالية. 

المادة 135 
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يفصل عاملة لانقطاعها عن العمل أثناء الإجازة المبينة في المادة 133 كما لا يجوز فصلها مدة غيابها بسبب مرض يثبت بشهادة طبية انه نتيجة للحمل أو الوضع وانه لا يمكنها من العودة لعملها بشرط إلا تتجاوز مدة الغياب في مجموعها ستة أشهر. 

المادة 136 
إذا انقطعت عاملة عن عملها وفقا لحكم المادة 133 ثم ثبت أنها اشتغلت بمحل آخر سقط حقها في ما كانت تستحقه من اجر وذلك بدون الإخلال بما لصاحب العمل من حق فصلها. 

المادة 137 
في خلال الثمانية عشر شهرا التالية لتاريخ الوضع يكون للعاملة التي ترضع طفلها ـ فضلا عن مدة الراحة المقررة ـ الحق في فترتين أخريين يوميا لهذا الغرض لا تقل كل منهما عن نصف ساعة وتحسب هاتان الفترتان الإضافيتان من ساعات العمل ولا يترتب عليها أي تخفيض في الأجر. 

المادة 138 
يجب على صاحب العمل في حالة تشغيل عاملة أو أكثر أن يضع في أمكنة العمل نسخة من نظام تشغيل النساء. 

المادة 139 
يجب على صاحب العمل في الأماكن التي تعمل فيها النساء أن يوفر لهن مقاعد تأمينا لاستراحتهن إذا استدعت طبيعة العمل ذلك. 

وعليه إذا كان يستخدم مائة عاملة فأكثر في مكان واحد أن يوفر دارا للحضانة يحدد شروط إنشائها ونظامها وما تتحمله العاملة مقابل انتفاعها بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 140 
يستثنى من تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل العاملات في الزراعة وكذلك العاملات اللاتي يشتغلن في المصانع المنزلية التي لا يعمل فيها سوى أعضاء العائلة تحت إشراف الأب أو الأم أو الجد أو الأخ أو العم أو الخال أو الزوج. 

المادة 141 
في تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل يقصد بصناعات المناجم والمحاجر: 

أ- العمليات الخاصة بالبحث أو الكشف عن المواد المعدنية بما في ذلك الأحجار الكريمة أو استخراجها أو تصنيعها بالمنطقة الصادر عنها الترخيص سواء كانت المعادن صلبة أو سائلة. 

ب- العمليات الخاصة باستخراج أو تركيز أو تصنيع رواسب المواد المعدنية الموجودة تحت سطح الأرض أو في باطنها في منطقة الترخيص أو العقد أو في الأماكن البعيدة عن العمران وتحدد هذه الأماكن البعيدة عن العمران بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

ج- ما يلحق بالعمليات المشار إليها في البندين (أ) و (ب) من أعمال البناء وإقامة التركيبات والأجهزة. 

المادة 142 
على صاحب العمل إلا يسمح لأي عامل بمزاولة العمل في العمليات التي يسري عليها هذا الفصل إلا بعد إجراء الكشف الطبي عليه وثبوت لياقته طبيا للعمل فيها ويكون ذلك وفقا للأوضاع والشروط التي يحددها وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه والذي يجب أن يتضمن توقيع الكشف الطبي عليه بصفة دورية مرة في كل سنة على الأقل إذا كان من العمال الذين يشتغلون بباطن الأرض أو من عمال التخريم. 

كما يجب توقيع الكشف الطبي على العامل في حالة فصله قبل نهاية الاختبار لإثبات حالته ومعرفة ما إذا كان مصابا بمرض مهني. 

المادة 143 
يحظر دخول أماكن العمل وملحقاتها على غير العمال و الموظفين المكلفين بالتفتيش على المنجم أو المحجر والأشخاص الذين يحملون إذنا خاصا من الجهة الحكومية المختصة أو من إدارة المنشأة. 

كما يحظر على العامل دخول أماكن العمل وملحقاتها في غير مواعيد العمل بغير إذن. 

المادة 144 
على كل صاحب عمل أن يعد سجلا أو نظاما خاصا لقيد وحصر العمال قبل دخولهم إلى أماكن العمل وعند خروجهم منها. 

المادة 145 
استثناء من أحكام المادة 117 لا يجوز إبقاء العمال في أماكن العمل سواء فوق سطح الأرض أوفي باطنها مدة تزيد على ثماني ساعات في اليوم وإذا كان العمل في باطن الأرض فيجب أن تشمل هذه المدة الوقت الذي يستغرقه العامل للوصول من سطح الأرض إلى مكان العمل في باطن الأرض والوقت الذي يستغرقه للعودة من الباطن إلى سطح الأرض. 

ويجب أن يتخلل ساعات العمل فترة أو أكثر لتناول الطعام والراحة لا تقل في مجموعها عن نصف ساعة. 

المادة 146 
يجوز بصفة استثنائية ومؤقتة عدم مراعاة حكم المادة السابقة إذا كان العمل لمنع وقوع حادث أو لتلافي خطر أو إصلاح ما نشأ عنه وذلك بالشروط الآتية: 

أ- أن تبلغ الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة ببيان الحالة الطارئة والمدة اللازمة لإتمام العمل والعمال المطلوبين لإنجازه. 

ب- أن يمنح العامل أجرا إضافيا يوازي أجره الذي كان يستحقه عن الفترة الإضافية مضافا إليه خمسين في المئة على الأقل إذا كان يعمل قبل غروب الشمس و 100% إذا كان بعد غروبها. 

وإذا كان العمل في أيام الراحة الأسبوعية أو الإجازات الرسمية فيصرف عن كل ساعة مبلغ يوازي الأجر الكامل الذي يستحقه العامل عن الساعة مضافا إليه 100% وذلك بخلاف اجر اليوم ذاته. 

المادة 147 
مع عدم الإخلال بالحقوق المكتسبة تكون الراحة الأسبوعية للعمال الذين تسري أحكام هذا الفصل بنصف أجر. 

المادة 148 
على صاحب العمل أن يعلق في أمكنة العمل بشكل ظاهر جدولا يبين فيه ساعات العمل وفترات الراحة وتبلغ صورة منه معتمدة من صاحب العمل أو من يقوم مقامه إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة كما يجب إبلاغها أولا بأول بكل تعديل يدخل عليه. 

المادة 149 
يراعى في حساب مدة الإجازة الاعتيادية المنصوص عليها في المادة 58 أن تبدأ من ساعة توصيل العامل إلى أقرب مدينة فيها مواصلات عامة وتنتهي ساعة العودة إليها. 

المادة 150 
على صاحب العمل أو المدير المسئول أن يضع لائحة بالأوامر الخاصة بالسلامة العامة وفقا للقرار الذي يصدره وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية و العمل بالاتفاق مع وزير الصناعة. 

المادة 151 
على مدير المنجم أو من ينوب عنه: 

أ- إصدار الأوامر اليومية الخاصة بالسلامة العامة. 
ب- منع وجود العمال في منطقة الانفجار إلا بعد مضي فترة لزوال الخطر. 
ج- ألا يسمح باستعمال غير مصابيح الأمان المرتفعة في الأجزاء التي بها غازات قابلة للالتهاب أو مسببة للانفجار. 
د- تقديم الملابس والأدوات الخاصة بالوقاية. 
ه- تنظيم التهوية ودرجة الحرارة سواء كان ذلك طبيعيا أو صناعيا. 
و- فحص حالة المنجم يوميا قبل بدء العمل وإبداء الملاحظات للرئيس المسئول لتنفيذها فورا. 
ز- التفتيش أثناء العمل مرة في الأسبوع على الأقل وإعداد تقرير يبين فيه تاريخ وساعة التفتيش وعدد العمال ووجود غازات ضارة وحالة الدعائم والجوانب والسقف والحواجز وعلامات الإضاءة والتهوية ووسائل الإسعاف ومدى تنفيذ ما ود في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة وتقيد هذه التقارير في سجل خاص يعد لهذا الغرض. 

المادة 152 
على صاحب العمل أو المدير المسئول إنشاء نقطة إنقاذ أمامية قريبة من مكان العمل مجهزة بأدوات الإنقاذ والإسعافات الضرورية وأن تكون هذه المنطقة متصلة تلفونيا بداخل هذا المكان بحيث تصلح للاستعانة بها وتعيين مستخدم فني مدرب للإشراف على عمليات الإنقاذ والإسعافات الأولية. 

المادة 153 
على صاحب العمل أن يعد في كل منجم أو محجر يشتغل فيه 50 عاملا على الأقل مكانا مناسبا يحتوي على غرفة مجهزة بوسائل الإنقاذ والإسعافات الأولية وأخرى للتمريض فضلا عن غرفة أو أكثر لتغيير الملابس. 

أما المناجم والمحاجر التي يقل عدد عمالها عن 50 عاملا وتقع في دوائر قطرها 50 كيلومترا فيجب أن تشترك في إنشاء مكان للإنقاذ والإسعاف في مكان وسط. 

ولوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل تحديد وسائل الإنقاذ والإسعاف وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة 65. 

المادة 154 
يجب الاحتفاظ بمياه الشرب في أوعية محكمة الإغلاق منعا للتلوث وتوضع تلك الأوعية في أماكن قريبة من متناول العمال ويجب تغيير المياه يوميا وتطهير تلك الأوعية في الأسبوع على الأقل بطريقة معتمدة صحيا. 

المادة 155 
يلتزم صاحب العمل بالنسبة لمن يؤدون عملا مما ورد في المادة 141 بما يأتي: 

أ- أن يوفر للعمال المساكن الملائمة بحيث يخصص بعضها للعمال المتزوجين وتحدد اشتراكات ومواصفات هذه المساكن بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

ب- أن يقدم لعماله ثلاث وجبات غذائية في اليوم في مطاعم يعدها لهذا الغرض وتكون نظيفة مستوفية للشروط الصحية وتحدد أنواع وكميات الطعام لكل وجبة وما يتحمله العامل في مقابل الوجبة الواحدة بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل وفي حالة تقديم الوجبات أو بعضها للعمال داخل المنجم يجب أن تقدم للعامل مغلفة تغليفا صحيا أو معبأة في أواني محكمة الغطاء. 

ولا يجوز التنازل عن تقديم الوجبات الغذائية مقابل أي بدل مادي 

ج- أن يتولى مسؤولية الإشراف على النظافة داخل مكان العمل وكذلك المنطقة السكنية ودورات المياه الخاصة بالعمال دون أن يتحمل العمال أية مصاريف في هذا الشأن. 

ولا يسري هذا الالتزام إلا بالنسبة للاماكن البعيدة عن العمران التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 156 
تشكل بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل لجنة مشتركة لاقتراح تحديد الأجور في كل مديرية أو محافظة كما يجوز له تشكيل لجان خاصة بالمراكز الصناعية الهامة وتؤلف هذه اللجان على الوجه الآتي: 

1- مندوب عن وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل رئيسا 
2- مندوب عن وزارة الصناعة وعن وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة حسب الأحوال عضوا 
3- مندوب عن أرباب العمل تختاره منظمتهم عضوا 
4- مندوب عن العمال يختاره اتحاد نقابات العمال عضوا 

وتكون العضوية لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد ولا تعتبر اجتماعاتها قانونية إلا إذا حضرها جميع الأعضاء فإذا لم يكتمل العدد يؤجل الاجتماع إلى جلسة ثانية تعقد بعد أسبوع على الأكثر يكتفى فيها بحضور ثلاثة أعضاء بينهم مندوبا أرباب العمل والعمال. 

فإذا امتنع هذان المندوبان أو أحدهما عن حضور الجلسة الثانية فتدعى إلى اجتماع ثالث خلال ثلاثة أيام يكتفى فيها بحضور أي عدد من الأعضاء. 

وتصدر قرارات اللجنة بأغلبية آراء الحاضرين. وللرئيس صوت مرجح عند تساوي الأصوات. 

المادة 157 
يحدد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه مكافآت أعضاء وموظفي اللجان المذكورة أو بدل حضور جلستها على أن تجتمع في غير أوقات العمل الرسمية. 

المادة 158 
تعقد اللجنة دورة على الأقل في السنة لاقتراح الحد الأدنى للأجور ويحق لها أن تقترح إضافة زيادات إلى الأجور مع مراعاة أن يكفي الأجر لسد حاجة العامل الأساسية. 

ولا تتخذ اللجنة قرارها إلا بعد التحقيق وسماع رأي كل منظمات أصحاب الأعمال ونقابات العمال ذوي الشأن فإذا لم يكن لأصحاب الأعمال منظمة أو للعمال نقابة وجب سماع رأي من تختاره اللجنة. 

المادة 159 
تعرض مقترحات اللجنة على وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل لإصدار قرارات تعيين الحد الأدنى للأجور، وتسري هذه القرارات ايضاً على خدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم ويجوز له في الحالات الاستثنائية كالأزمات الاقتصادية أو هبوط النقد أو ارتفاع تكاليف الحياة ارتفاعاً كبيراً ان يدعو جميع اللجان إلى اجتماع عام للنظر في تعديل الأجور

المواد من 160 إلى 187 ملغاة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 188 
تسري أحكام هذا الباب على كل نزاع خاص بالعمل أو بشروطه يقع بين واحد أو أكثر من أصحاب العمل وجميع مستخدميهم أو عمالهم أو فريق منهم. 

المادة 189 
إذا وقع نزاع مما تنطبق عليه المادة السابقة ولم يوفق الطرفان فيها إلى تسوية جاز لكل منهما أن يقدم بنفسه أو بواسطة ممثليه طلبا إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة الواقع في دائرتها محل العمل للسعي في حسم النزاع بالطرق الودية ويبين في هذا الطلب أسماء طرفي النزاع أو ممثليهما ومحل إقامتهم وموضوع النزاع. 

المادة 190 
إذا كان الطلب مقدما من صاحب العمل وجب أن يكون موقعا منه شخصيا أو من وكيله المفوض. 

أما إذا كان الطلب من العمال فيجب تقديمه من رئيس النقابة التي ينتمون إليها بعد موافقة مجلس إدارة النقابة فان لم يكونوا منتمين إلى نقابة وجب أن يقدم من أغلبية العمال وأغلبية عمال القسم بالمؤسسة الذين لهم شأن في النزاع. 

ويجب أن يشتمل الطلب على أسماء من يتولون مفاوضات التوفيق والتحكيم بالنيابة عن النقابة أو العمال على إلا يزيد عددهم على ثلاثة. 

وتعطي الجهة الإدارية المختصة إيصالا بتسلم الطلب موقعا من رئيسها أو من ينوب عنه ومحددا فيه تاريخ التسليم. 

المادة 191 
إذا كان صاحب العمل الطرف في النزاع يستخدم 50 عاملا فأكثر تعين على الجهة الإدارية المختصة إحالة الطلب مباشرة في مدة لا تجاوز أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ تسليمه إلى لجنة التوفيق ويجوز إحالة أوراق الموضوع إلى هيئة التحكيم مباشرة إذا اتفق الطرفين كتابة على ذلك. 

أما إذا كان صاحب العمل يستخدم أقل من خمسين عاملا كان على الجهة الإدارية المختصة أن تعمل على تسوية النزاع بالطرق الودية مسترشدة في ذلك بما يقدمه الطرفان المتنازعان من بيانات وذلك في مدة لا تجاوز أسبوعين على الأكثر من تاريخ وصول الطلب. 

المادة 192 
إذا تمكنت الجهة الإدارية المختصة من تسوية النزاع وديا ثبتت ما يتم الاتفاق عليه في محضر يحرر من أربع نسخ يوقعها مديرها أو من ينوب عنه وممثلو الطرفين وتسلم نسخة لكل منهما وتحفظ النسخة الثالثة في الجهة المذكورة للرجوع إليها عند الاقتضاء وترسل النسخة الرابعة إلى الوزارة لقيدها في سجل خاص وإيداعها محفوظاتها. 

وتعطي الوزارة مستخرجا منها لذوي الشأن. 

ويكون لهذا المحضر قوة الأحكام النهائية (المبرمة) بعد وضع الصيغة التنفيذية من قلم كتاب المحكمة الابتدائية الواقعة في دائرتها الجهة الإدارية المختصة. 

المادة 193 
إذا لم تتمكن الجهة الإدارية المختصة من تسوية النزاع بالطرق الودية في حدود المدة المذكورة في المادة 191 رفعت تقريرا مفصلا نتيجة سعيها وأسباب إخفاقه إلى هيئة التحكيم المختصة مصحوبا بجميع أوراق الموضوع وترسل صورة عن هذا التقرير إلى وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 194 
تؤلف لجنة التوفيق في كل مديرية أو محافظة على الوجه الآتي: 

1- رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية أو أحد قضاتها تندبه الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة رئيسا 
2- مدير الجهة الإدارية المختصة أو من ينوب عنه عضوا 
3- صاحب العمل أو من ينوب عنه عضوا 
4- ممثل النقابة العامة أو أحد العمال المتنازعين يختاره العمال عضوا 
5- مندوب من منظمات أصحاب العمل المختصة متى وجدت وإلا فأحد أصحاب الأعمال يختاره صاحب العمل ولا تكون له علاقة مباشرة بالنزاع ويحضر ممثل النقابة أو العمال في الجلسة عضوا 

ويكون انعقاد اللجنة صحيحا إذا حضر الاجتماع أربعة أعضاء يكون من بينهم الرئيس ومدير الجهة الإدارية المختصة أو من ينوب عنه 

وللجنة أن تستعين برأي من تختاره من الأخصائيين أو من أصحاب الأعمال أو العمال بدائرتها. 

ويكون انعقادها في مقر المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة ما لم ير رئيس اللجنة عقدها في مقر المحكمة الجزئية الواقع في دائرتها النزاع. 

وللرئيس أن يعين أحد موظفي دائرته كاتبا لأعمال اللجنة ويحدد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه تعويضا أعضاء وموظفي هذه اللجان. 

المادة 195 
يعين رئيس لجنة التوفيق جلسة لنظر النزاع لا يجاوز ميعادها عشرة أيام من تاريخ وصول أوراق الموضوع إلى اللجنة ويخطر به ممثلي طرفي النزاع ومدير الجهة الإدارية المختصة وذلك بكتاب مسجل قبل تاريخ الجلسة بثلاثة أيام على الأقل. 

المادة 196 
على لجنة التوفيق أن تنتهي من نظر النزاع خلال عشرين يوما من تاريخ وصول الأوراق إليها فإذا تمكنت من تسوية النزاع في جميع المطالب أو بعضها حررت محضراً بما يتم الاتفاق عليه على الوجه المبين بالمادة 192 ويكون لهذا المحضر قوة الأحكام النهائية المبرمة بعد وضع الصيغة التنفيذية عليه من قلم كتاب المحكمة الابتدائية الواقع في دائرتها لجنة التوفيق. 

وإذا تعذر على اللجنة تسوية النزاع وديا كله أو بعضه أحالت نقاط النزاع التي لم يتم الاتفاق عليها إلى هيئة التحكيم المختصة خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر. 

المادة 197 
إذا أحيل النزاع إلى هيئة التحكيم فعلى كل من طرفي النزاع أن يودع قلم كتاب هيئة التحكيم مذكرة بدفاعه والمستندات المؤيدة له وذلك خلال أسبوع من تاريخ الإحالة إذا كان حاضرا الجلسة التي تمت بها الإحالة أو إخطاره بها بكتاب مسجل إن كان غائبا. 

المادة 198 
تتكون هيئة التحكيم من: 

1- إحدى دوائر محكمة الاستئناف التي تحددها الجمعية العمومية لكل محكمة في بداية كل سنة قضائية. 
2- مندوب عن وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل يندبه لذلك وزيرها من كبار موظفي الوزارة. 
3- مندوب من وزارة الصحة أو وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة حسب الحال يندبه لذلك وزيرها من كبار موظفي الوزارة. 

وتكون الرئاسة لرئيس الدائرة المذكورة. 

ويحضر أمامهم: 

1- مندوب من منظمات أصحاب العمل إن وجدت وإلا فأحد أصحاب الأعمال يختاره صاحب العمل ممن لا يكون له علاقة مباشرة بالنزاع. 
2- مندوب من نقابة لا علاقة لها مباشرة بالنزاع يختاره العمال أو النقابة صاحبة الشأن في النزاع. 

وعلى طرفي النزاع إحضار المندوبين في يوم الجلسة ولا يكون للمندوبين رأي في المداولات. 

وإذا تغيب المندوبان أو أحدهما صح انعقاد الجلسة بدونهما أو بمن حضر منهما إذا رأت الهيئة ذلك. 

ويكون انعقاد الهيئة في مقر محكمة الاستئناف المختصة ما لم ير رئيس الهيئة عقدها في مقر المحكمة الابتدائية أو الجزئية الواقع في دائرتها النزاع. 

وللرئيس أن يعين أحد موظفي دائرته كاتبا لأعمال اللجنة ويحدد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه تعويضات أعضاء وموظفي هذه اللجان. 

المادة 199 
إذا كان النزاع خاصا بعمال فرع من فروع المنشأة تقوم بعمل في مناطق متعددة اختصت بنظره هيئة التحكيم التي يقع في دائرة اختصاصها المركز الرئيسي للمنشأة. 

المادة 200 
يعين رئيس هيئة التحكيم جلسة لنظر النزاع لا يجاوز ميعادها خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ وصول أوراق الموضوع من لجنة التوفيق أو من الجهة الإدارية المختصة ويخطر به الأعضاء ومندوبي طرفي النزاع بكتاب مسجل قبل تاريخ الجلسة بثلاثة أيام على الأقل. 

المادة 201 
يحلف عضوا الهيئة أمام رئيسها بأن يؤديا مهمتهما بالذمة والصدق. 

المادة 202 
تنظر هيئة التحكيم في النزاع المعروض عليها وتفصل فيه في مدة لا تتجاوز عشرين يوما من بدء نظره. 

ويحضر الطرفان أمام هيئة التحكيم شخصيا ويجوز لصاحب العمل أن ينيب عنه مندوبا في الحضور وللهيئة أن تقرر سماع شهود بعد تحليفهم اليمين القانونية وندب أهل الخبرة ومعاينة المصانع ومحال العمل والإطلاع على جميع المستندات ودفاتر الحسابات الخاصة بالنزاع واتخاذ الإجراءات التي تمكنها من الفصل فيه. 

ولها توقيع الجزاءات المقررة في القوانين النافذة عن تخلف أحد الخصوم عن إيداع المستندات والمذكرات المؤيدة لدفاعه أو تخلف الشاهد دون عذر مقبول عن الحضور أو امتناعه عن الحضور أو امتناعه عن أداء اليمين أو الإجابة. 

المادة 203 
تطبق هيئة التحكيم القوانين والقرارات التنظيمية العامة المعمول بها ولها أن تستند إلى العرف ومبادئ العدالة وفقا للحالة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية العامة في المنطقة. 

وعليها قبل المداولة وإصدار قرارها اخذ رأي كل من المندوبين الحاضرين المشار إليهما في المادة 198 فإذا صدر قرار الهيئة على خلاف رأي المندوبين أو أحدهما وجب إثبات رأي المخالف في القرار مع بيان أسباب عدم الأخذ به. 

ويصدر القرار بأغلبية الآراء ويكون مسببا ويعتبر بمثابة حكم صادر عن محكمة الاستئناف بعد وضع الصيغة التنفيذية عليه من قلم كتاب محكمة الاستئناف الواقع في دائرتها محل النزاع. 

ولكل من طرفي النزاع أن يطعن في القرار أمام محكمة النقض بالشروط والأوضاع والإجراءات المقررة في القوانين النافذة. 

وعلى رئيس الهيئة إعلان طرفي النزاع بصورة من قرار التحكيم بكتاب مسجل وذلك خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ صدوره. 

وترسل هيئة التحكيم ملف الموضوع بعد إعلان طرفي النزاع على الوجه المذكور في الفقرة السابقة إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة لقيد منطوق القرار في سجل خاص وإيداع الملف محفوظاتها وتعطي مستخرجا منها لذوي الشأن. 

المادة 204 
تطبق على القرارات الصادرة من هيئات التحكيم الأحكام الخاصة بتصحيح الأحكام وتفسيرها المنصوص عليها في القوانين النافذة كما تطبق بشأن رد أعضاء هيئة التحكيم من غير القضاة وتنحيتهم ما يسري على رئيس الهيئة من الأحكام الخاصة برد القضاة وتنحيتهم المنصوص عليها في تلك القوانين. 

المادة 205 
يرفع ما يعرض في التنفيذ من إشكالات إلى هيئة التحكيم بوصفها قاضيا للأمور المستعجلة إذا كان المطلوب إجراء وقتيا وتجري على هذه الإشكالات الأحكام الخاصة بإشكالات التنفيذ الواردة في القوانين المعمول بها. 

المادة 206 
لا يجوز حضور محام مع أحد الطرفين إلا أمام هيئة التحكيم. 

المادة 207 
لا يحول فسخ عقد العمل أو فصل ممثلي العمال أو النقابة دون استمرارهم في أداء مهمتهم أمام الجهة الإدارية المختصة أو لجنة التوفيق أو هيئة التحكيم ما لم يقع اختيار العمال أو مجلس إدارة النقابة على غيرهم. 

المادة 208 
تلزم هيئة التحكيم صاحب العمل بمصروفات وانتقال وإقامة ممثل العمال أو النقابة ومندوبيهم التي تقدرها وذلك في حالة صدور القرار لصالح العمال. 

المادة 209 
يحظر على العمال الإضراب أو الامتناع عن العمل كليا أو جزئيا إذا ما قدم طلب التوفيق المنصوص عليه في المادة 189 أو أثناء السير في إجراءاته أمام الجهة الإدارية المختصة أو لجنة التوفيق أو هيئة التحكيم. 

كذلك يحظر على صاحب العمل وقف العامل كليا أو جزئيا إلا إذا كان مضطرا لذلك لأسباب جدية وبعد الحصول على موافقة وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بناء على طلب يقدمه بكتاب مسجل ويبت الوزير في هذا الطلب خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ وصوله إليه فإذا انقضت هذه المدة جاز لصاحب العمل وقفه. 

المادة 210 
تحدد بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل فئات الرسوم التي تحصل عن إعطاء صور القرارات والمستخرجات على إلا تتجاوز هذه الرسوم الفئات المبينة بالقرارات التنظيمية العامة بشأن الرسوم المعمول بها أمام المحاكم المدنية. 

المادة 211 
يحدد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالاتفاق مع وزير العدل عدد هيئات التحكيم في كل إقليم ومقارها والاختصاص المحلي لكل منها. 

المادة 212 
يكون للموظفين الذين لهم صفة الضبط القضائي في تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له أن يزوروا أماكن العمل وفقا لتعليمات رؤسائهم ويسهروا على حسن تطبيق أحكامه ليكونوا على يقين من التقيد بها. 

ويحلف مفتشو العمل ورؤساؤهم اليمين أمام وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل عند تعيينهم مقسمين أن يقوموا بمهام وظيفتهم بأمانة وإخلاص وان لا يفشوا سرا من أسرار المهنة أو أي اختراع صناعي اطلعوا عليه بحكم وظيفتهم حتى بعد تركهم العمل. 

ويحمل مفتشو العمل بطاقة تثبت صفتهم ولهم حق الدخول أثناء ساعات العمل ليلا ونهارا إلى جميع أماكن العمل والقيام فيها بأي تفتيش كان وفحص الدفاتر والأوراق التي لها علاقة بالعمال وطلب البيانات اللازمة من أصحاب الأعمال ومن ينوبون عنهم. 

وينظم وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه الوسائل التي تكفل حسن سير تفتيش العمل ليلا وفي غير أوقات العمل ويحدد فيه مكافآت الموظفين والمستخدمين المكلفين بالتفتيش المذكور. 

المادة 213 
على أصحاب العمل وعلى وكلائهم أو من ينوبون عنهم أن يسهلوا مهمة الموظفين المذكورين في المادة السابقة وان يقدموا لهم معلومات صادقة صحيحة عما يتعلق بمهمتهم. 

المادة 214 
على السلطات الإدارية أن تساعد الموظفين المذكورين عند قيامهم بوظيفتهم مساعدة فعالة. 

المادة 215 
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها أي قانون آخر يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية عن الجرائم المشار إليها فيها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 216 
"يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام المواد ( 14 – 16 – 17 – 19 – 21 – 124 – 125 – 126 ) بغرامة لا تتجاوز ألف ليرة سورية. وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد من وقعت في شأنهم الجريمة."
المادة 217 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الرابع من الباب الأول في شأن التأهيل المهني للعاجزين عن العمل وتخديمهم بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات في الإقليم المصري ومائة ليرة في الإقليم السوري وبالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز أسبوعين أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ويجوز الحكم بإلزام صاحب العمل بان يدفع شهريا للعاجز الذي رشح له تطبيقا للمادة 29 وامتنع عن استخدامه مبلغا يساوي الأجر أو المرتب المقرر أو التقديري للعمل أو الوظيفة التي رشح لها اعتبارا من تاريخ إثبات المخالفة ولا يجوز مطالبة صاحب العمل بهذا المبلغ لمدة تزيد عن سنة ويزول هذا الإلزام إذا قام بتعيين العاجز لديه أو إذا اشتغل العاجز فعلا في عمل آخر وفي حال امتناع صاحب العمل عن أداء الأجر أو المرتب المشار إليه يجوز تحصيله لصالح العامل بطريق الحجز الإداري. 

وفي حالة تعدد الأحكام بالإلزام بالدفع عند تعدد أصحاب الأعمال على الوجه السابق لا يستفيد العاجز إلا من أول حكم يصدر وتؤول إلى وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل المبالغ المحكوم بها في الأحكام الأخرى لتقوم بصرفها في الأوجه وبالشروط والأوضاع المقررة في المادة التالية وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد الذين وقعت في شأنهم الجريمة. 

كما تتعدد العقوبة بتعدد الامتناع عن تشغيل العاجز الواحد تطبيقا لحكم المادة 29 وذلك عن كل سنة يحصل فيها الامتناع بالنسبة له 

وتقام الدعوى في جميع الأحوال على صاحب العمل أو وكيله أو المدير المسئول. 

المادة 218 
تخصص الغرامات المحكوم بها طبقا لأحكام المادة السابقة للصرف منها في تمويل خدمات التأهيل المهني للعاجزين طبقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 219 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيها في الإقليم المصري وخمسمائة ليرة سورية في الإقليم السوري أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل أجنبي يخالف أحكام المادة 35 أو يخالف أي شرط من شروط الترخيص في العمل التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالتطبيق لأحكام المادة 36. 

ويعتبر كل من صاحب العمل ومدير المحل أو من ينوب عن أيهما مسئولا عن المخالفات المذكورة. 

المادة 220 
يعاقب كل صاحب عمل يخالف أحكام الفصل الأول من الباب الثاني في شأن التدرج والتدريب المهني بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي قرش ولا تتجاوز ألفي قرش في الإقليم المصري ولا تقل عن 20 ليرة ولا تتجاوز مائتي ليرة في الإقليم السوري. 

المادة 221 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الثاني من الباب الثاني في شأن عقد العمل الفردي والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي قرش ولا تتجاوز ألفي قرش في الإقليم المصري ولا تقل عن عشرين ليرة ولا تتجاوز مائتي ليرة في الإقليم السوري. 

وتتعدد الغرامة بقدر عدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة. 

المادة 222 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الثاني من الباب الثالث في شأن تحديد ساعات العمل بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة قرش في الإقليم المصري وعشر ليرات في الإقليم السوري. 

ولرجال الضبط القضائي فضلا عن ذلك حق منع استمرار المخالفة بالطريق الإداري. 

وتتعدد الغرامة بقدر عدد المستخدمين أو العمال الذين وقعت المخالفة في شأنهم. 

وإذا ارتكبت مخالفة مماثلة خلال سنة من تاريخ الحكم جاز الحكم على المخالف فضلا عن الغرامة بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز أسبوعا. 

وإذا ارتكب المخالف مخالفة جديدة خلال سنة حكم عليه فيها مرتين لمخالفة أحكام المادتين 118 و 119 جاز الحكم بإغلاق المحل مدة لا تجاوز أسبوعا. 

وتقام الدعوى على مدير المحل كما تقام أيضا على صاحبه إذا كانت الظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد بأنه لم يكن يجهل الوقائع المكونة للمخالفة. 

المادة 223 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الثالث من الباب الثالث في شأن تشغيل الأحداث بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة قرش في الإقليم المصري عشر ليرات في الإقليم السوري. 

وتتعدد الغرامات بقدر عدد الأحداث الجاري تشغيلهم أو قبولهم في عنابر العمل بحالة مخالفة لأحكام الفصل المذكور. 

وتتعدد الغرامة أيضا كلما تكررت المخالفة بالنسبة لنفس العمل. 

وإذا ارتكب شخص سبق الحكم عليه مخالفة ثانية خلال السنة التالية جاز الحكم عليه فضلا عن الغرامة بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز أسبوعا. 

وتقام الدعوى على مدير المحل أو المقاول أو المشرف على المكان الذي يؤدى فيه العمل وكذا تقام الدعوى على صاحب العمل إذا كانت الظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد بأنه لم يكن يجهل الوقائع المكونة للجرم. 

وتقام الدعوى أيضا على الأشخاص الذين لهم ولاية الشرعية أو الوصاية على الأحداث إذا تركوهم يشتغلون بحالة مخالفة لأحكام الفصل انف الذكر وكذلك على الشخص الذي تسبب في استخدامهم بحالة مخالفة لهذه الأحكام أو الذي يخالفها بأي شكل كان. 

وإذا صدر حكم على الشخص الذي يستخدمه صاحب العمل لرقابة عمل الأحداث في جناية أو جنحة ارتكبها أثناء تأدية أعماله أو بسببها أو إذا تعددت الأحكام الصادرة ضده لارتكابه مخالفات لأحكام الفصل المذكور خلال ثلاث سنوات وجب على أصحاب ومديري العمل أو المقاولة أو المحل بناء على تبليغ المركز أو القسم أن يفصلوه خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ ذلك التبليغ وإلا طبقت عليهم الأحكام المدونة في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة. 

المادة 224 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الرابع من الباب الثالث في شأن تشغيل النساء بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة قرش في الإقليم المصري وعشر ليرات في الإقليم السوري. 

وتتعدد الغرامات بقدر عدد العاملات الجاري تشغيلهن بحالة مخالفة لأحكام هذا الفصل وتتعدد الغرامات أيضا كلما تكررت المخالفة بالنسبة لنفس العاملة. 

وإذا ارتكب شخص سبق الحكم عليه مخالفة ثانية خلال السنة التالية للحكم جاز الحكم عليه فضلا عن الغرامة بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز أسبوعا. 

وتقام الدعوى على مدير العمل أو المقاولة أو المحل وكذا تقام على صاحب العمل إذا كانت الظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد انه لم يكن يجهل الوقائع المكونة للمخالفة. 

المادة 225 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام المادة 152 بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن أسبوع ولا تزيد على شهر. 

ويعاقب على كل مخالفة أخرى لأحكام هذا الفصل بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي قرش لا تزيد على ألفي قرش في الإقليم المصري ولا تقل عن عشرين ليرة سورية ولا تزيد على مائتي ليرة في الإقليم السوري. 

وتتعدد الغرامة بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة. 

ويعاقب بالعقوبة المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة في حالة العودة إلى مخالفة أحكام المادة 155/ ب خلال السنة التالية للحكم في المخالفة السابقة. 

المادة 226 
إذا أخل صاحب العمل بالالتزامات المفروضة عليه بموجب المواد 152 و 153 و 154 و 155 كان لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل إصدار قرار يبين فيه موضوع الإخلال ويكلف فيه صاحب العمل بإتمام هذه الأعمال في مدة تحدد من تاريخ إعلانه وإلا قامت الوزارة بإتمام تلك الأعمال على نفقة صاحب العمل وتحصيل النفقات بطريق الحجز الإداري. 

المادة 227 
يجوز لمفتشي الجهة الإدارية المختصة بالاتفاق مع مصلحة المناجم والمحاجر والوقود في حالة وجود خطر داهم يهدد سلامة العمال وصحتهم أن يأمروا بوقف العمل. 

المادة 228 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة جنيهات ولا تزيد على خمسين جنيها في الإقليم المصري ولا تقل عن خمسين ولا تزيد عن خمسمائة ليرة سورية في الإقليم السوري كل من يخالف الأحكام التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالتطبيق لأحكام المادة 159 في شأن تحديد الأجور. 

وتقضي المحكمة فضلا عن ذلك بإلزام المخالف بدفع فروق الأجر أو العلاوة المستحقة وتتعدد الغرامة بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة. 

المادة 229 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة جنيهات ولا تزيد على خمسين جنيها في الإقليم المصري ولا تقل عن خمسين ليرة ولا تزيد على خمسمائة ليرة في الإقليم السوري كل من يخالف الأحكام التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالتطبيق لأحكام المادتين 107 و 108 من هذا القانون. 

المادة 230 
يعاقب على مخالفة أحكام المادة 172 بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي قرش ولا تزيد على ألفي قرش في الإقليم المصري ولا تقل عن عشرين ليرة ولا تزيد على مائتي ليرة في الإقليم السوري. 

ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه في الإقليم المصري و ألف ليرة سورية في الإقليم السوري أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل عضو من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة يتعمد إعطاء بيانات غير صحيحة تتعلق بالنظام الأساسي والسجلات أو الدفاتر أو الحسابات التي فرض الباب الرابع في شأن نقابات العمال إبلاغها لذوي الشأن. 

ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة كل شخص معين أو منتدب لإدارة شركة أو جمعية أو جماعة أو رابطة أو هيئة أو غير ذلك أطلق عليها في مكاتبات أو في لوحات أو في إعلان أو في استشارة أو في بلاغ موجه إلى الجمهور اسم نقابة أو اتحاد عام أو زاول أعمالا نقابية وكان ذلك بالمخالفة لأحكام الباب الرابع ويحكم أيضا بمصادرة الأشياء موضوع الجريمة وكذلك الأموال التي تكون قد جمعت ويجوز الحكم بإغلاق المكان المتخذ مقرا لها. 

المادة 231 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين جنيها ولا تزيد على مائة جنيها في الإقليم المصري ولا تقل عن مائتي ليرة ولا تزيد على ألف ليرة في الإقليم السوري كل صاحب عمل أو من يقوم مقامه فصل أحد العمال أو وقع عليه عقوبة لإرغامه على الانضمام إلى النقابة أو عدم الانضمام إليها أو الانسحاب منها أو بسبب قيامه بعمل من أعمال النقابة أو تنفيذ قراراتها المشروعة. 

وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد الأشخاص. 

وفي تطبيق أحكام الفقرة الأولى تعتبر اللجنة المؤقتة التي تباشر الإجراءات التمهيدية لتكوين النقابة في حكم النقابة. 

ويسري هذا الحكم أيضا بالنسبة لأعضاء النقابات الفرعية واللجان النقابية. 

المادة 232 
يعاقب صاحب العمل الذي يمتنع عن تنفيذ قرار التحكيم الصادر عن هيئة التحكيم طبقا للمادة 203 من هذا القانون خلال أسبوع واحد من الموعد المحدد لذلك بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة جنيهات ولا تزيد على ألف جنيه في الإقليم المصري ولا تقل عن مائة ليرة ولا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ليرة في الإقليم السوري ويعاقب كل من يمتنع عن تنفيذ القرار من العمال بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة قرش ولا تزيد على ألف قرش في الإقليم المصري ولا تقل عن عشرة ليرات ولا تزيد على مائة ليرة في الإقليم السوري. 

المادة 233 
يعاقب على مخالفة أحكام المادة 209 بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تجاوز السنة ويعاقب على مخالفة حكم المادة 213 بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي قرش ولا تزيد على ألفي قرش في الإقليم المصري ولا تقل عن عشرين ليرة ولا تزيد على مائتي ليرة. 

المادة 234 
يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في القوانين النافذة كل من أفشى سرا من أسرار الصناعة أو غير ذلك من أساليب العمل التي يكون قد اطلع عليها أثناء التفتيش. 

المادة 235 
لا يجوز وقف التنفيذ في العقوبات المالية كما لا يجوز النزول عن الحد الأدنى للعقوبة المقررة لأسباب مخففة تقديرية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الأول ـ تعاريف / المادة 1 / المادة 1 / 
يقصد بالتعابير التالية في معرض تطبيق هذا القانون، المعنى الوارد بجانب كل منها:ـ,الجهة العامة: إحدى الوزارات والإدارات والهيئات العامة، أو المؤسسات والشركات والمنشآت العامة، أو إحدى البلديات أو المؤسسات البلدية أو وحدات الإدارة المحلية، أو إحدى جهات القطاع العام الأخرى,الوظيفة: كل عمل دائم وردت تسميته في ملاك الجهة العامة الصادر وفق أحكام المادة /3/ من هذا القانون,العامل: كل من يعين في إحدى الوظائف الملحوظة في الملاك العددي للجهة العامة,الأجر: المبلغ الشهري المقطوع الذي يستحقه العامل في مقابل أدائه العمل المحدد في صك تعيينه وفق أحكام هذا القانون، وطبقاً للجداول الملحقة به,التعويضات: هي المبالغ التي تمنح للعامل في مقابل ظروف العمل أو مشقته ومخاطره أو مكانه وزمانه أو لقاء تكوينه المهني,ولا يدخل في مفهوم الأجر أي من الحالات المذكورة في هذا التعريف 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني ـ في إحداث الجهات العامة وتنظيمها/المادة 2/ 
أ ـ يتم إحداث الجهات العامة على الشكل التالي:ـ,ـ1 يتم إحداث الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري، بقانون,ـ2 يتم إحداث الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاقتصادي، بمرسوم,ـ3 يتم إحداث البلديات ووحدات الإدارة المحلية، وفقاً للقوانين والأنظمة النافذة بهذا الشأن,ب ـ تحدد مهام واختصاصات الجهة العامة في صك إحداثها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني ـ في إحداث الجهات العامة وتنظيمها/المادة 3/ 
أ ـ يصدر ملاك الجهة العامة بمرسوم، ويتضمن بشكل خاص:ـ,ـ1 سلسلة الوظائف، وتحديد الملاك العددي لهذه الوظائف أو قواعد تحديد هذا الملاك,ـ2 تحديد الشروط الخاصة الأزمة لشغل وظائفها، ولاسيما اختصاص الشهادة أو نوع المؤهل المطلوب لهذه الغاية,ب ـ يصدر بقرار من الوزير المختص، توزيع الملاك العددي بين الإدارة المركزية و الفروع في المحافظات 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني ـ في إحداث الجهات العامة وتنظيمها/المادة 4/ 
أ ـ تصدر بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بعد استطلاع رأي وزير المالية والشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال القواعد والأسس لنظام داخلي نموذجي يتفق وأحكام هذا القانون تلتزم به الجهات العامة ويتضمن بشكل خاص:ـ,ـ1 توصيف الوظائف المتشابهة في طبيعتها ومهامها لدى الجهات العامة,ـ2 تصنيف الوظائف المهنية المتماثلة في أحد المستويات المهنية مع مراعاة مدد الممارسة والخبرة,ـ3 تصنيف الوظائف العادية المتماثلة من حيث كونها تتطلب عملاً عضلياً مجهداً أم لا,ـ4 تحديد الوظائف الإنتاجية المتماثلة,ـ5 تحديد أسس وشروط تشغيل الأحداث وأسس وشروط تشغيل النساء,ـ6 تحديد فئات العاملين التي تستفيد، بالنظر لطبيعة عملها، من لباس العمل ومن الأدوات والمواد والإطعام والسكن وشروط منحها,ـ7 قواعد وأسس نظام التدريب المهني والتأهيل المسلكي,ـ8 قواعد وأسس الاستخدام المؤقت والتعاقد,ـ9 قواعد وأسس نظام الأجر والترفيع للعاملين على أساس الإنتاج أو على أساس الأجر الثابت أو المتحول,ب ـ يصدر النظام الداخلي، لكل جهة عامة، بقرار من الوزير المختص بما لا يتعارض مع ملاكها والنظام الداخلي النموذجي. ويتضمن النظام الداخلي بشكل خاص:ـ,ـ1 الهيكل التنظيمي لها واختصاصات ومسئوليات كل من أجهزة هذا الهيكل وأقسامه,ـ2 توصيف الوظائف وشروط شغلها أصالة أو وكالة,ـ3 نظام سير العمل,ـ4 تصنيف الوظائف المهنية في أحد المستويات المهنية,ـ5 تصنيف الوظائف العادية من حيث كونها تتطلب عملا عضليا مجهدا أم لا,ـ6 تحديد الوظائف الإنتاجية,ـ7 نظام التدريب المهني والتأهيل المسلكي,ـ8 الأحكام التي نص هذا القانون على تضمينها في النظام الداخلي,ج ـ يصدر نظام تشغيل الأحداث والنساء في الوظائف الإنتاجية بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بعد استطلاع رأي الوزير المختص 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الأول ـ الشهادات والمؤهلات المطلوبة للتعيين/المادة 5/ 
آ ـ تقسم الوظائف إلى خمس فئات وفق الجدول المرفق بهذا القانون,ب ـ يشترط للتعيين في وظائف الفئة الأولى أن يكون المرشح حائزاً على شهادة جامعية صادرة عن إحدى جامعات القطر أو ما يعادلها,(إجازة ـ دبلوم ـ دراسات عليا ـ ماجستير ـ دكتوراه),ج ـ يشترط للتعيين في وظائف الفئة الثانية أن يكون المرشح حائزاً على شهادة الدراسة الثانوية (أو ما يعادلها) بمختلف فروعها أو أية شهادة مدرسة أو معهد (أو ما يعادلها) مدة الدراسة للحصول عليها من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات بعد شهادة الدراسة الثانوية,د ـ يشترط للتعيين في وظائف الفئة الثالثة، أن يكون المرشح حائزاً على شهادة الدراسة الإعدادية (أو ما يعادلها) أو أية شهادة مدرسة أو معهد (أو ما يعادلها) تكون الدراسة فيه على أساس شهادة الدراسة الإعدادية,هـ يشترط للتعيين في وظائف الفئة الرابعة أن يكون المرشح قد مارس المهنة ، التي تتناسب والوظيفة المراد التعيين فيها، المدة المحددة في النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة، وذلك بالإضافة إلى الشروط الأخرى المنصوص عليها في النظام المذكور,و ـ يشترط للتعيين في وظائف الفئة الخامسة أن يكون المرشح ذا لياقة بدنية تتناسب والجهد العضلي الذي تتطلبه الوظيفة المراد التعيين فيها وذلك بالإضافة إلى الشروط الأخرى المنصوص عليها في النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الثاني ـ جدول الأجور وبدء التعيين/المادة 6/ 
يحدد الحد الأدنى والأقصى لأجر كل من فئات الوظائف المشار إليها في المادة (5) السابقة، والأجور التي يتم فيها التعيين، وفق الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الثالث ـ الشروط العامة للتعيين/المادة 7/ 
أولاً ـ يشترط فيمن يعين في إحدى الوظائف:ـ,آ ـ أن يكون متمتعاً بجنسية الجمهورية العربية السورية منذ خمس سنوات على الأقل,ويستثنى من هذا الشرط:ـ,ـ1 مواطنو الدول العربية الذين اكتسبوا الجنسية العربية السورية، حيث يحق لهم التوظف قبل انقضاء مدة السنوات الخمس المذكورة,ـ2 العرب الفلسطينيون المشمولون بالقانون (260) لعام 1956، حيث يحق لهم التوظف مع احتفاظهم بجنسيتهم الأصلية,ـ3 العرب الذين لا يتمتعون بالجنسية العربية السورية ويرى رئيس مجلس الوزراء توظيفهم لضرورات قومية,ب ـ قد أتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره بتاريخ تقديمه طلب التوظف، وذلك مع مراعاة النصوص القانونية النافذة التي تشترط للتعيين في بعض الوظائف أن يكون المرشح من سن يتجاوز الثامنة عشرة من عمره. على أنه يمكن استثناء تشغيل الأحداث في الوظائف الإنتاجية وبعض وظائف الفنانين من هذا الشرط ضمن الشروط وفي الحالات الواردة في النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة,ج ـ غير محكوم بجناية أو جنحة شائنة أو مخلة بالثقة العامة، وتحدد الجنح الشائنة التي تمنع من التوظيف بقرار من وزير العدل,د ـ حائزاً على الشهادات والمؤهلات المطلوبة للوظيفة التي سيعين فيها بموجب هذا القانون والنظام الداخلي للجهة العامة,هـ أن تثبت سلامته من الأمراض ذات العدوى وكذلك من الأمراض والعاهات التي تمنعه من القيام بالوظيفة التي سيعين فيها، وذلك بموجب وثيقة تعطى له من قبل لجان فحص العاملين,و ـ غير مرتبط بوظيفة أخرى في إحدى الجهات العامة أو أن يتقدم بموافقة خطية على تعيينه من الجهة التي يعمل لديها,ثانياً ـ يجوز تشغيل المعاقين والمؤهلين وفق الأوضاع والشروط التي تحدد بقرار وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل، على أن لا يتجاوز عددهم نسبة «4%» من عدد العاملين في الجهة العامة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الرابع ـ إجراءات و أصول التعيين/المادة 8/ 
أ ـ مع مراعاة أحكام المواد ( 12 ـ 13 ـ 14 ـ 16 ) من هذا القانون، يجري التعيين وفق ما يلي:ـ,ـ1 بموجب مسابقة تجري لكل من وظائف الفئات الأولى والثانية والثالثة. تحدد شروطها، بما يتلاءم وطبيعة الوظيفة، بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين,ـ2 بموجب اختبار ـ لوظائف كل من الفئة الرابعة والخامسة، تحدد شروطه، بما يتلاءم وطبيعة الوظيفة، بصك من صاحبة الحق في التعيين,ب ـ يجب أن تشمل المسابقة المشار إليها في البند (1) من الفقرة (آ) السابقة على أسئلة تحريرية في موضوعات تتصل بالوظيفة التي سيتم التعيين لها، وعلى مقابلة شفوية. ويحدد في الصك الصادر وفق أحكام الفقرة (آ) السابقة توزيع علامات المسابقة بين الأسئلة التحريرية والمقابلة الشفوية 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الرابع ـ إجراءات و أصول التعيين/المادة 8/ 
أ ـ مع مراعاة أحكام المواد ( 12 ـ 13 ـ 14 ـ 16 ) من هذا القانون، يجري التعيين وفق ما يلي:ـ,ـ1 بموجب مسابقة تجري لكل من وظائف الفئات الأولى والثانية والثالثة. تحدد شروطها، بما يتلاءم وطبيعة الوظيفة، بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين,ـ2 بموجب اختبار ـ لوظائف كل من الفئة الرابعة والخامسة، تحدد شروطه، بما يتلاءم وطبيعة الوظيفة، بصك من صاحبة الحق في التعيين,ب ـ يجب أن تشمل المسابقة المشار إليها في البند (1) من الفقرة (آ) السابقة على أسئلة تحريرية في موضوعات تتصل بالوظيفة التي سيتم التعيين لها، وعلى مقابلة شفوية. ويحدد في الصك الصادر وفق أحكام الفقرة (آ) السابقة توزيع علامات المسابقة بين الأسئلة التحريرية والمقابلة الشفوية 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الرابع ـ إجراءات و أصول التعيين/المادة 9/ 
أ ـ تنشر شروط المسابقة في إحدى صحف العاصمة الأكثر انتشاراً قبل موعد إجراء المسابقة بمدة لا تقل عن خمسة عشر يوماً,وتعلن هذه الشروط في لوحات دور الحكومة في مراكز جميع المحافظات وفي المركز الرئيسي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة ومراكز فروعها في مراكز المحافظات,ويجوز بالإضافة إلى ما تقدم نشر الشروط المذكورة بوسائل الإعلام الأخرى,ب ـ تنشر شروط الاختبار لوظائف الفئة الرابعة وفق ما ورد النص عليه في الفقرة (أ) السابقة فيما إذا كان التعيين سيتم في أكثر من محافظة واحدة. أما إذا كان التعيين سيتم في محافظة واحدة فتنشر تلك الشروط في إحدى صحف العاصمة الأكثر انتشاراً على الأقل وفي صحيفة محلية ـ إن وجدت ـ وفي لوحة إعلانات مركز المحافظة ومراكز المناطق التابعة لها التي تقع الوظائف المعلن عنها في نطاقها وذلك فضلاً عن مركز الجهة العامة ذات العلاقة في المحافظة,ويجوز بالإضافة إلى ما تقدم نشر الشروط المذكورة بوسائل الإعلام الأخرى,ج ـ تنشر شروط الاختبار لوظائف الفئة الخامسة في لوحات دور الحكومة في مراكز جميع المحافظات وفي المركز الرئيسي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة ومراكز فروعها في مراكز المحافظات فيما إذا كان التعيين سيتم في أكثر من محافظة واحدة. أما إذا كان التعيين سيتم في محافظة واحدة فتنشر تلك الشروط في لوحة إعلانات مركز المحافظة ومراكز المناطق التابعة لها التي تقع الوظائف المعلن عنها في نطاقها وذلك فضلاً عن مركز الجهة العامة ذات العلاقة بالمحافظة,ويجوز بالإضافة إلى ما تقدم نشر الشروط المذكورة بوسائل الإعلام الأخرى 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الرابع ـ إجراءات و أصول التعيين/المادة 10/ 
آ ـ نشر أسماء المقبولين والناجحين في المسابقة بصكوك تصدر عن السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين حسب تسلسل درجات نجاحهم، في لوحة إعلان المركز الرئيسي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة,ب ـ تنشر أسماء المقبولين والناجحين في الاختبار بصكوك تصدر عن السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين حسب تسلسل درجات نجاحهم في لوحة إعلان المركز الرئيسي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة فيما إذا كان التعيين سيتم في أكثر من محافظة واحدة. أما إذا كان التعيين سيتم في محافظة واحدة فيكتفى بنشر تلك الأسماء في لوحة إعلان مركز الجهة العامة في تلك المحافظة,ج ـ يعين الناجحون في المسابقة أو الاختبار للوظائف الشاغرة وفق تسلسل درجات نجاحهم، وفي حال التساوي في الدرجة يقدم الأقدم تخرجاً، وعند التساوي في القدم بالتخرج تكون الأسبقية للأكبر سناً,د ـ يسقط حق المعينين من الناجحين بمجرد انقضاء سنة على تاريخ نشر أسماء الناجحين وفق الفقرتين ( آ و ب ) من هذه المادة,هـ تقوم الإدارة بتبليغ الصك المتضمن نشر أسماء الناجحين في المسابقة أو الاختبار إلى الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ إعلان النتائج، ويعتبر الصك، وما تضمنه، هو الأساس المعتمد عليه في تحديد درجات النجاح من أجل التعيين 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الرابع ـ إجراءات و أصول التعيين/المادة 11/ 
يكتفى من أجل التوظيف وفق أحكام المواد ( 8 ـ 10 ) السابقة، تقديم طلب التعيين وصورة عن الشهادة أو المؤهل المطلوب، على أن تستكمل الوثائق الأخرى للتعيين خلال مدة لا تتجاوز الشهر من تاريخ نشر أسماء الناجحين وفق الفقرتين 0( آ و ب) من المادة ( 10 ) السابقة وذلك تحت طائلة سقوط الحق بالتعيين للوظيفة المعلن عنها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الرابع ـ إجراءات و أصول التعيين/المادة 12/ 
آ ـ يستثنى من أحكام المواد ( 8 ـ 10 ) السابقة:ـ,ـ1 خريجو الكليات، والمعاهد والمدارس والمراكز ودور المعلمين والمعلمات الذي تقضي القوانين والأنظمة النافذة بوجوب تعيينهم,ـ2 الموفدون للدراسة على نفقة الدولة أو بمنحة دراسية وفق قانون البعثات العلمية,ب ـ يتم تعيين المشمولين بحكم الفقرة ( آ ) السابقة في الوظائف التي تشترط الأنظمة الداخلية لشغلها توفر الشهادات التي يحملونها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الرابع ـ إجراءات و أصول التعيين/المادة 13/ 
آ ـ إذا حصل أحد العاملين ـ القائمين على رأس العمل ـ من شاغلي إحدى وظائف الفئات الأولى والثانية والثالثة على شهادة أعلى من الشهادة المعين على أساسها وكان اجره يبلغ أو يتجاوز اجر بدء التعيين للشهادة الأعلى التي حصل عليها في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون، فيجوز بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين نقله إلى إحدى وظائف الفئة الأعلى بنفس اجره مع احتفاظه بقدمه المكتسب من أجل الترفيع المقبل، وذلك باستثناء من حصل منهم على شهادة الدكتوراه أو الماجستير حيث يجوز منحه بالإضافة إلى ما تقدم علاوة « 7 % » من اجره لكل منهما مع احتفاظه بقدمه المكتسب في اجره السابق من أجل الرفيع المقبل,ب ـ أما إذا كان هذا العامل لم يبلغ أجر بدء التعيين للشهادة الأعلى التي حصل عليها في الجداول المشار إليها، فيجوز بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين تعيينه ـ دون التقيد بحكم المواد (8 ـ .1) من هذا القانون ـ في الأجر المذكور,ج ـ يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء قراراً يتضمن تحديد القواعد والأسس اللازمة لتطبيق أحكام هذه المادة,د ـ يشترط من أجل تطبيق الفقرتين ( أ و ب ) السابقتين، بالإضافة إلى توفر القواعد والأسس الصادرة بموجب قرار رئيس مجلس الوزارة المشار إليه أعلاه، ما يلي:ـ,ـ1 أن تكون الشهادة الأعلى التي حصل عليها العامل من الشهادات المقبولة لشغل وظائف الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها بموجب نظامها الداخلي,هـ في حال عدم تسوية وضع العامل: الذي حصل على شهادة أعلى من الشهادة المعين على أساسها، وفق أحكام هذه المادة خلال مدة ستة أشهر من تاريخ تقديمه الطلب المشعر بحصوله على الشهادة الأعلى فلا يجوز للجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها أن تحجب عنه الموافقة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (و) من المادة (7) من هذا القانون,و ـ إذا حصل العاملون ـ القائمون على رأس العمل ـ من شاغلي إحدى وظائف الفئتين الرابعة والخامسة على شهادة من الشهادات المطلوبة لوظائف الفئات الأولى والثانية والثالثة، يجوز بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين تسوية وضعه وفق أحكام الفقرات «أ ـ ب ـ ج ـ د ـ هـ» السابقة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الرابع ـ إجراءات و أصول التعيين/المادة 14/ 
أ ـ يجوز بصك من السلطة التي تمارس التعيين، ودون التقيد بما ورد في المواد (8 ـ 10) من هذا القانون، التعيين بأجور تزيد عن أجور بدء التعيين للشهادات التي يحملونها المحددة في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون وذلك للفئتين التاليتين:ـ,ـ1 حاملو الشهادات المطلوبة للتعيين، بمقتضى جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون، من عناصر القيادات النقابية المتفرغة الذين هم ليسوا ـ بالأصل ـ من العاملين في الجهات العامة,ـ2 حاملو الشهادات لجامعية أو الفنية أو المهنية، الذين اشتغلوا في مهنة حرة تخولهم شهاداتهم ممارستها,ب ـ يتم التعيين المنصوص عليه في الفقرة «أ» السابقة وفق ما يلي:ـ,ـ1 يمنع المعينون من الفئة الأولى علاوة قدرها 2% من أجر بدء التعيين عن كل سنة من السنوات التي قضوها كقادة نقابيين متفرغين بعد حيازتهم على الشهادة المعينين على أساسها، على أن لا تزيد العلاوات الممنوحة لهذا الغرض عن عشر علاوات على الأكثر,ـ2 يمنح المعينون من الفئة الثانية علاوة قدرها 2% من أجر بدء التعيين عن كل سنة من سنوات ممارسة المهنة بعد حيازتهم على الشهادة المعينين على أساسها، على أن لا تزيد العلاوات الممنوحة لهذا الغرض عن عشر علاوات على الأكثر,ج ـ لا تقبل الوثائق المثبتة لممارسة المهنة الحرة إلا إذا كانت صادرة عن جهة رسمية أو نقابة مهنية أو منظمة شعبية,د ـ تعتبر الخدمات التي يؤديها القادة النقابيون والعاملون في منظمات حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي والمنظمات الشعبية بمثابة خدمة فعلية لدى الجهات العامة تدخل في حساب المعاش وتؤدي عنها الاشتراكات التأمينية من قبل المؤمن عليه بما فيها حصة رب العمل وذلك خلال مدة سنة من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون لمن سبق تعيينهم,هـ تحدد القواعد والشروط اللازمة لتطبيق أحكام هذه المادة بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الرابع ـ إجراءات و أصول التعيين/المادة 15/ 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة « 168 » من هذا القانون والأحكام الأخرى والمنصوص عليها في:ـ,آ ـ القوانين الخاصة بأجهزة رئاسة الجمهورية ومجلس الشعب ومجلس الوزراء,ب ـ القوانين الخاصة بالهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش والمديرية العامة للجمارك,ج ـ القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بالمعاهد العليا والمتوسطة ومجمع اللغة العربية والعاملين المدنيين في وزارة الدفاع والقوات المسلحة,د ـ الأحكام الخاصة الواردة في القوانين والأنظمة النافذة بشأن تعيين العسكريين السابقين في وظائف مدنية,هـ الأحكام الخاصة بالسفراء الواردة في ملاك وزارة الخارجية. يتم التعيين وفق الصكوك التالية:ـ,أولاً ـ في الوزارات والإدارات والهيئات العامة والبلديات ووحدات الإدارة المحلية وسائر الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري:ـ,ـ1 بمرسوم لوظائف معاوني الوزير والمديرين العامين,ـ2 بقرار من الوزير المختص بعد استطلاع رأي معاون الوزير أو المدير العام المختص ـ حسب الحال ـ لبقية العاملين المعينين في وظائف الفئة الأولى,ـ3 بقرار من معاون الوزير أو المدير العام المختص ـ حسب الحال ـ للعاملين المعينين في الإدارة المركزية في وظائف الفئات الثانية والثالثة والرابعة والخامسة,ـ4 بقرار من المحافظ المختص بناء على اقتراح فرع الجهة العامة المختصة في المحافظة، للعاملين المعينين في الأجهزة المحلية، وفي الفروع بالمحافظات، في الفئات الثانية والثالثة والرابعة والخامسة,ثانياً ـ في المؤسسات العامة ومنشآت القطاع العام وشركاته وسائر الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاقتصادي:ـ,ـ1 بمرسوم لوظائف المديرين العامين,ـ2 بقرار من الوزير المختص بعد استطلاع رأي المدير العام المختص: لوظائف معاوني المديرين في الإدارة المركزية والفروع بالمحافظات,ـ3 بقرار من المدير العام المختص: لسائر العاملين الآخرين في الإدارة المركزية والفروع بالمحافظات 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل الخامس ـ التعيين الاستثنائي/المادة 16/ 
يجوز بمرسوم التعيين دون التقيد بالأحكام المنصوص عليها في الفصل الرابع السابق:ـ,آ ـ بإحدى وظائف الفئة الأولى لحملة الشهادات الجامعية,ب ـ بأية وظيفة من وظائف الفئات الخمس بالنسبة للفنانين والرياضيين والقادة النقابيين 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث ـ في التعيين/ الفصل السادس ـ التمرين/المادة 17/ 
آ ـ يعين العامل متمرناً لمدة سنة يعتبر بعدها مؤصلاً حكماً ما لم يسرح خلالها بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين التي يعود لها وحدها حق تقدير عدم صلاحيته للعمل، ويستحق العامل المسرح في هذه الحالة تعويض التسريح,ب ـ يستثنى من أحكام الفقرة (أ) السابقة، مفتشو الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش حيث يبقون خاضعين لأحكام التمرين المطبقة عليها بموجب قانون الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع ـ التدريب والتأهيل/المادة 18/ 
تتولى الجهات العامة تدريب وتأهيل العاملين لديها وفقاً لنظامها الداخلي 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع ـ التدريب والتأهيل/المادة 19/ 
أ ـ يعطى المعينون مجدداً، من حملة شهادة الدراسة الإعدادية أو شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة أو الشرعية أو شهادة الدراسة الثانوية الفنية بمختلف فروعها «صناعية ـ تجارية ـ بيطرية ـ زراعية ـ فنون نسوية الخ..» المتخرجين من مراكز أو مدارس التدريب والتأهيل أو من الدورات المهنية أو المسلكية علاوة قدرها,ـ (5%) من أجورهم التي يحق لهم التعيين فيها وفق جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون، إذا كانت مدة التدريب أو التأهيل أو الدورة تسعة أشهر أو أكثر,ـ (3%) من أجورهم المذكورة إذا كانت مدة التدريب أو التأهيل أو الدورة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تبلغ تسعة أشهر,ب ـ يشترط من أجل منح العلاوة المذكورة آنفاً، أن يتم التعيين في وظائف تتفق والشهادة المهنية أو المسلكية الممنوحة للعامل صاحب العلاقة من مراكز التدريب والتأهيل أو من الدورات المذكورة في الفقرة (أ) أعلاه 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع ـ التدريب والتأهيل/المادة 20/ 
أ ـ يعطى العاملون المعينون مجدداً المتخرجون من المعاهد النقابية المركزية علاوة قدرها «3%» من أجورهم إضافة إلى الأجور التي يحق لهم التعيين فيها وفق جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون,ب ـ يعطى العاملون القائمون على رأس العمل الذين يتخرجون خلال مدة خدمتهم من المعاهد النقابية المركزية العلاوة المذكورة في الفقرة «أ» السابقة بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين وذلك مع احتفاظهم بقدمهم المكتسب في أجورهم السابقة من أجل الترفيع المقبل,ج ـ يشترط من أجل منح العلاوة المذكورة في الفقرتين «أ و ب» السابقتين أن لا تقل مدة الدراسة في المعهد عن ستة أشهر 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع ـ التدريب والتأهيل/المادة 21/ 
أ ـ في حال اجتياز العامل القائم على رأس العمل دورة مهنية أو مسلكية أو تدريبية أو تربوية يمنح بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين علاوة قدرها:ـ,ـ 5% من أجره: إذا كانت مدة الدورة تسعة أشهر أو أكثر,ـ 3% من أجره: إذا كانت مدة الدورة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تبلغ تسعة أشهر,ب ـ يحتفظ العامل الذي يمنح العلاوة المشار إليها في الفقرة «أ» السابقة بقدمه المكتسب في أجره السابق من أجل ترفيعه المقبل,ج ـ يجب أن يكون الخريج قائماً بوظيفة ذات علاقة مباشرة بدراسة الدورة المهنية أو المسلكية أو التدريبية أو التربوية التي تخرج منها، ويعود تقدير هذه العلاقة إلى لجنة تؤلف في كل جهة عامة بقرار من الوزير المختص,د ـ يستفيد من أحكام هذه المادة خريجو معهد التخطيط للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والمعاهد الأخرى التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من مجلس الوزراء 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع ـ التدريب والتأهيل/المادة 22/ 
أ ـ يشترط من أجل منح العلاوات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل، أن يكون العامل ناجحاً في الدورة أو المعهد أو المدرسة أو المركز الذي درس أو تدرب فيه,ب ـ يجب أن لا يؤدي المنح المنصوص عليه في كل من المادة (20) و المادة (21) من هذا القانون إلى تجاوز الأجر المعادل لسقف فئته,ج ـ لا يجوز الجمع بين العلاوات الواردة في المواد (19 و 20 و 21) من هذا القانون,د ـ إن أتباع العامل لأكثر من دورة واحدة نقابية كانت أو مهنية أو مسلكية أو تدريبية أو تربوية لا يخوله الاستفادة إلا من علاوة واحدة,على أنه في حال استفادة العامل المعين مجدداً أو القائم على رأس العمل من إحدى العلاوات المنصوص عليها في المواد (19 و 20 و 21) من هذا القانون بحدها الأدنى وقدره (3%) من الأجر واجتيازه بعد ذلك بنجاح دورة مهنية أو مسلكية أو تدريبية أو تربوية مدتها تسعة أشهر أو أكثر و علاوتها (5%)، فيمنح العامل الفرق بين نسبة العلاوة المقررة للدورة الأخيرة ونسبة العلاوة التي سبق أن استفاد منها وقدره (2%)، وذلك على أساس الأجر الجديد الذي بلغه العامل حين منحه الفرق المذكور. وفي جميع الأحوال لا يمنح هذا الفرق إلا لمرة واحدة فقط 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس ـ تقويم أداء العاملين وترفيعهم/المادة 23/ 
يصدر بمرسوم نظام عمل اللجان المركزية والفرعية المناط بها تحديد أداء العاملين حسب كفاءتهم ومردودهم، ويتضمن بشكل خاص,ـ1 كيفية تشكيل اللجان المذكورة، على أن يشارك التنظيم النقابي فيها,ـ2 أسلوب ممارستها لعملها,ـ3 اختصاصاتها وصلاحياتها,ـ4 كيفية الاعتراض على قراراتها، وقطعية هذه القرارات,ـ5 شكل النماذج والبيانات المستعملة من قبلها,ـ6 كيفية حفظ تقاريرها وسريتها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس ـ تقويم أداء العاملين وترفيعهم/المادة 24/ 
تقدر كفاءة العاملين كل سنتين مرة وفق ما هو وارد في النظام الصادر استناداً لأحكام المادة السابقة بإحدى الدرجات التالية:ـ,«جيد جداً ـ جيد ـ وسط ـ ضعيف» 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس ـ تقويم أداء العاملين وترفيعهم/المادة 25/ 
أ ـ تكون علاوة الترفيع وفق ما يلي:ـ,ـ (9%) من الأجر: لمن حددت كفاءته بدرجة جيد جداً,ـ (7%) من الأجر: لمن حددت كفاءته بدرجة جيد,ـ (5%) من الأجر: لمن حددت كفاءته بدرجة وسط,تجبر كسور الليرة إلى الليرة,ب ـ يجب أن لا يتجاوز الترفيع الأجر المحدد لسقف فئة العامل المرفع,ج ـ استثناء من حكم الفقرة (ب) السابقة، يجوز بمرسوم ترفيع العامل من الفئة الأولى بأكثر من سقف فئته وبما لا يتجاوز أربعمائة ليرة سورية إضافة إلى السقف المذكور، وثلاثمائة ليرة سورية بالنسبة لبقية الفئات 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس ـ تقويم أداء العاملين وترفيعهم/المادة 26/ 
أ ـ يحرم العامل الذي حددت كفاءته بدرجة ضعيف من منحة علاوة الترفيع,ب ـ ينقل العامل الذي حددت كفاءته بدرجة ضعيف مرتين متواليتين من وظيفته، ويتم النقل إلى وظيفة تتناسب وكفاءته بناء على ما تقترحه اللجنة الفرعية لتحديد أداء العاملين وذلك مع احتفاظه بأجره,ج ـ يسرح العامل الذي حددت كفاءته بدرجة ضعيف ثلاث مرات متوالية أو أربع مرات خلال خدمته لدى الجهات العامة، وذلك بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس ـ تقويم أداء العاملين وترفيعهم/المادة 27/ 
يشترط بالإضافة إلى ما ورد في المادتين (25 و 26) السابقتين من أجل منح علاوة الترفيع المشار إليها وجود العامل في الخدمة أو ما في حكمها مدة سنتين اعتباراً من تاريخ مباشرته العمل بعد تعيينه أو من تاريخ ترفيعه السابق ـ حسب الحال ـ وفي حال حلول السنة الميلادية التي يستحق فيها العامل الترفيع دون أن تبلغ خدمته الفعلية أو ما في حكمها مدة السنتين فيمنح نسبة من علاوة الترفيع المقررة له وفقاً لدرجة كفاءته تتناسب ومدة خدمته الفعلية أو ما في حكمها حتى نهاية السنة الميلادية التي يستحق فيها الترفيع 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس ـ تقويم أداء العاملين وترفيعهم/المادة 28/ 
أ ـ يتم ترفيع العاملين الذين جرى تعيينهم بمرسوم بقرار من الوزير المختص. وأما بقية العاملين فيتم ترفيعهم بقرار من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين,ب ـ على السلطة المختصة بالترفيع إصدار صكوك ترفيع العاملين المستحقين له خلال الشهر الأول من السنة الميلادية التي يستحق فيها الترفيع على أن يعود نفاذ تلك الصكوك إلى تاريخ استحقاق الترفيع,ج ـ تبلغ هذه الصكوك خلال مدة أقصاها خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدورها، وتعتبر الأجور الواردة في هذه الصكوك من تاريخ بدء الشهر الأول من السنة الميلادية 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس ـ تقويم أداء العاملين وترفيعهم/المادة 29/ 
أ ـ يمنح العامل علاوة ترفيع استثنائية حدها الأدنى (6%) من أجره في الحالات التالية:ـ,ـ1 إذا قدم اختراعاً تثبت فائدته لمصلحة الجهة العامة أو المجتمع على أن تتوفر في الاختراع المذكور صفة التجديد أو الابتكار وعدم النقل,ـ2 إذا قدم مؤلفاً يتضمن نظرية يتحقق من خلالها فائدة أكيدة للجهة العامة أو المجتمع,ـ3 إذا قام بخدمة جليلة متميزة أو قدم عملاً إبداعياً متألقاً أو قدم إنجازاً قيماً حقق اقتصاداً في النفقات أو أدى إلى رفع مستوى الأداء,ب ـ يتم تقويم الاختراع أو المؤلف المشار إليهما في البندين (1 و 2) من الفقرة (أ) أعلاه من الجهات العلمية المتخصصة، كما يتم تقويم الخدمة أو العمل الإبداعي أو الإنجاز المشار إليهما في البند (3) من الفقرة (أ) المذكورة من قبل لجنة متخصصة يشكلها الوزير المختص لهذا الغرض,ج ـ يتم منح علاوة الترفيع الاستثنائية بمرسوم,د ـ يحتفظ العامل الممنوح علاوة الترفيع الاستثنائية هذه بقدمه المكتسب للترفيع المقبل,هـ لا تدخل علاوات الترفيع الاستثنائية الممنوحة وفق أحكام هذه المادة في سقف الأجور المحددة في هذا القانون وعلى أن لا يتجاوز مجموعها طيلة خدمة العامل (24%) من أجره 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السادس ـ إسناد الوظائف/المادة 30/ 
أ ـ يشترط فيمن تسند إليه إحدى الوظائف أن تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها الواردة في النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة,ب ـ يتم إسناد الوظيفة بصك صادر عن السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين لها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع ـ أوضاع العاملين/ الفصل الأول ـ النقل/المادة 31/ 
أ ـ تؤلف وظائف الفئة الواحدة في جميع الجهات العامة ملاكاً مسلكياً واحداً مشتركاً، ويجوز بناء على مقتضيات المصلحة العامة أو طلب العامل الخطي، نقل العامل من وظيفة إلى أخرى في الجهة العامة الواحدة أو من جهة عامة إلى أخرى وفقاً للشروط التالية:ـ,ـ1 يحتفظ المنقول بأجره وبقدمه المؤهل للترفيع,ـ2 أن يتم النقل إلى وظيفة شاغرة تماثل وظيفة المنقول,ـ3 أن تتوفر في العامل المنقول الشروط المطلوب توفرها لشغل الوظيفة المنقول إليها بموجب النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة المنقول إليها,ـ4 بالإضافة إلى الشروط الواردة في الفقرة (ج) من هذه المادة، فإنه يتوجب أن يتم النقل بناء على موافقة الوزير المختص في الجهة العامة المنقول منها إذا كان النقل من جهة عامة إلى أخرى,ـ5 لا يجوز نقل عناصر القيادات النقابية من التجمع العمالي الذي انتخبت فيه خلال فترة ممارستها لمهامها النقابية,ب ـ مع الاحتفاظ بالقانون رقم (10) لعام 1975 يتم النقل وفق أحكام الفقرة (أ) السابقة بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين للوظيفة المنقول إليها,ج ـ إذا كان نقل العامل سيتم إلى خارج الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها أو إذا كان هذا النقل سيتم ضمن الجهة العامة المذكورة ولكن إلى خارج حدود المحافظة، فإنه يشترط من أجل هذا النقل إذا لم يكن بناء على طلب العامل، الحصول على موافقة لجنة تشكل على الوجه التالي:ـ,ـ1 الوزير المختص أو من يفوضه في الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري، أو رئيس فرع الجهة العامة المختص في المحافظة في الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاقتصادي، رئيساً,ـ2 أمين منظمة حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي الذي تتبع لها الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها العامل، عضواً,ـ3 رئيس اللجنة النقابية في الجهة التي يعمل لديها العامل أو رئيس النقابة المختصة في حال عدم وجود لجنة لأي سبب كان، عضواً 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع ـ أوضاع العاملين/ الفصل الأول ـ النقل/المادة 32/ 
يجوز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ولأسباب مبررة يعود تقديرها إليه، نقل العامل من وظيفة إنتاجية إلى وظيفة غير إنتاجية تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها في جهته العامة أو في جهة عامة أخرى، وفي هذه الحالة لا يستفيد المنقول من تعويضات ومزايا الوظيفة الإنتاجية المنقول منها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع ـ أوضاع العاملين/ الفصل الأول ـ النقل/المادة 33/ 
لا تطبق أحكام هذا الفصل على:ـ,أ ـ نقل مفتشي الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش حيث يبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن إلى الأحكام الواردة في قانون الهيئة المذكورة,ب ـ نقل العاملين في وزارة الخارجية بين الإدارة المركزية والبعثات الخارجية حيث يبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن إلى الأحكام الواردة في النظام الداخلي للوزارة المذكورة,ج ـ نقل الفنانين، حيث يبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن إلى الأحكام الواردة في القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بهم 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع ـ أوضاع العاملين/ الفصل الثاني ـ الندب/المادة 34/ 
أ ـ يجوز بناء على مقتضيات المصلحة العامة، ندب العامل المؤصل من جهة عامة إلى جهة أخرى للقيام بوظيفة تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها بموجب النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة المندب إليها,ب ـ يتم ندب العامل بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين للوظيفة المندب إليها، يصدر بعد موافقة الوزير الخطية الذي تتبع له الجهة العامة المندب منها، على أن تؤخذ موافقة اللجنة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ب) من المادة (32) من هذا القانون إذا كان الندب سيتم خارج الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها العامل أو إذا كان هذا الندب سيتم ضمن الجهة العامة المذكورة ولكن إلى خارج حدود المحافظة,ج ـ لا يجوز ندب عناصر القيادات النقابية من التجمع العمالي الذي انتحبت فيه خلال فترة ممارستها لمهامها النقابية 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع ـ أوضاع العاملين/ الفصل الثاني ـ الندب/المادة 35/ 
يجوز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ندب العامل الإنتاجي من جهة عامة إلى أخرى للقيام بوظيفة غير إنتاجية تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها، ولا يستفيد المندب في هذه الحالة من تعويضات ومزايا الوظيفة الإنتاجية المندب منها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع ـ أوضاع العاملين/ الفصل الثاني ـ الندب/المادة 36/ 
أ ـ يتم الندب لمدة محدودة لا تتجاوز السنة,ب ـ إذا بلغت مدة الندب الحد الأقصى المشار إليه في الفقرة (أ) السابقة، يتبع بشأن العامل المندب إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:ـ,ـ1 إنهاء ندبه وإعادته إلى الجهة العامة المندب منها,ـ2 نقله إلى الجهة العامة المندب إليها وفق أحكام النقل المنصوص عليها في الفصل الأول من هذا الباب,ج ـ يحتفظ المندب بوظيفته المندب منها، ويتقاضى أجره وتعويضاته من الجهة العامة المندب إليها وفق الأحكام النافذة لديها,د ـ تعتبر خدمة المندب في الجهة العامة المندب إليها بحكم الخدمة في الجهة العامة المندب منها,هـ يتم تقويم أداء العامل المندب من قبل الجهة العامة المندب إليها ويتم إصدار صك ترفيعه في ضوء هذا التقويم من قبل الجهة العامة المندب منها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع ـ أوضاع العاملين/ الفصل الثاني ـ الندب/المادة 37/ 
لا تطبق أحكام هذا الفصل على:ـ,أ ـ ندب مفتشي الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش حيث يبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن إلى أحكام الندب الواردة في قانون الهيئة المذكورة,ب ـ ندب الفنانين حيث يبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن إلى الأحكام الواردة في القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بهم 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع ـ أوضاع العاملين/ الفصل الثالث ـ الإعارة/المادة 38/ 
مع مراعاة الأحكام القانونية الخاصة بوضع العاملين في الجهات العامة تحت تصرف الحرس القومي وبتفرغهم لدى المنظمات الشعبية والنقابات المهنية:ـ,أ ـ تجوز إعارة العامل المؤصل بناء على طلبه أو على موافقته الخطية:ـ,ـ1 داخلياً: إلى جهات القطاع المشترك التي لا تدخل في شمول المادة (176) من هذا القانون، أو إلى منظمات حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي أو المنظمات الشعبية أو النقابات المهنية,ـ2 خارجياً: إلى الحكومات أو المنظمات العربية والأجنبية، أو الجهات الدولية المختلفة,ب ـ تتم الإعارة الداخلية أو الخارجية بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين,ج ـ يتم تمديد الإعارة بصك مماثل للصك الوارد في الفقرة (ب) السابقة,د ـ يجب أن لا تتجاوز مدة الإعارة الداخلية إلى جهات القطاع المشترك وكذلك الإعارة الخارجية، أو كليهما، أربع سنوات وذلك طيلة مدة خدمة العامل، ويجوز تجاوز هذه المدة بمرسوم لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد سنة أخرى فقط 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع ـ أوضاع العاملين/ الفصل الثالث ـ الإعارة/المادة 39/ 
أ ـ يتوجب على العامل المعار أن يضع نفسه تحت تصرف الجهة العامة المعيرة خلال شهر على الأكثر من تاريخ انتهاء مدة إعارته. وتعتبر الإعارة حينئذ ممددة حكماً بمقدار مدة التأخير الفعلي عن الالتحاق بالعمل خلال الشهر المذكور,ب ـ يتوجب على الجهة العامة المعيرة أن تعيد العامل المعار الذي يضع نفسه تحت تصرفها وفق حكم الفقرة (أ) السابقة فوراً إلى وظيفته السابقة إن كانت لا تزال شاغرة وإلا فيعاد إلى وظيفة أخرى يحددها الوزير المختص ضمن ذات فئة العامل المعار تتناسب ومؤهلاته الوظيفية وتتوفر فيه شروط شغلها مع احتفاظه بأجره الذي بلغه,ج ـ يعاد العامل المعار وفق حكم الفقرة (ب) السابقة بقرار من الوزير المختص أو بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين أيهما أدنى، يعود مفعوله إلى تاريخ وضع العامل نفسه تحت تصرف الجهة العامة المعيرة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع ـ أوضاع العاملين/ الفصل الثالث ـ الإعارة/المادة 40/ 
أ ـ يقطع عن العامل المعار أجرة من الجهة العامة المعيرة ويتقاضى الراتب أو الأجر الذي تخصصه له الجهة المستعيرة,ب ـ استثناء من حكم الفقرة (أ) السابقة يجوز النص في صك إعارة العامل إلى منظمات حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي والمنظمات الشعبية والنقابات المهنية على مثابرته على تقاضي أجره وتعويضه العائلي من الجهة المعيرة وسائر التعويضات التي يصدر قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بتحديدها من الجهة المعيرة وتحدد القواعد والأسس لتطبيق أحكام هذه الفقرة بتعليمات تصدر عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء,ج ـ يقع عبء سداد حصة صاحب العمل من الاشتراكات المترتبة على العامل المشمول بحكم الفقراء (ب) السابقة، بمقتضى قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية، على الجهة العامة المعيرة,د ـ تحدد بمرسوم، الشروط والأوضاع التي يجوز فيها منح العامل المعار تعويضات إضافية عما تخصصه له الجهة المستعيرة,هـ تعتبر مدة الإعارة خدمات فعلية في الجهة العامة المعيرة فيما يتعلق بالترفيع وبالمعاش شريطة أن يؤدي عنها العائدات التقاعدية على أساس على أساس أجره من الجهة العامة المعيرة,و ـ يجري ترفيع العامل المعار في الجهة المعار منها على أساس درجة الكفاءة التي تعادل متوسط العلامات التي حاز عليها خلال الأربع سنوات السابقة لتاريخ إعارته 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع ـ أوضاع العاملين/ الفصل الثالث ـ الإعارة/المادة 41/ 
أ ـ يجوز، بناء على طلب الجهة المستعيرة أو بناء على طلب من العامل المعار وموافقة الجهة المستعيرة، إنهاء الإعارة قبل انتهاء مدتها بصك مماثل للصك التي تمت بموجبه الإعارة. على أن لا يباشر المعار وظيفته في الجهة العامة المعار منها قبل صدور ذلك الصك,ب ـ كما يجوز للجهة المعيرة، في حالات الضرورة التي تقدرها، إنهاء الإعارة قبل انتهاء مدتها، وتطبق في هذه الحالة أحكام المادة (39)، هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الأول ـ أوقات العمل و العطل الأسبوعية و الأعياد/المادة 42/ 
آ ـ مع مراعاة الأحكام المتعلقة بتحديد النصاب التدريسي والتعليمي في القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بالمعاهد والمدارس على مختلف أنواعها، وكذلك الأحكام المتعلقة بتحديد ساعات وحجم عمل الفنانين في القوانين والأنظمة النافذة الخاصة بهم، تحدد ساعات العمل اليومية الفعلية بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء على أن لا تقل عن (6) ساعات ولا تزيد عن ( ساعات في اليوم الواحد و(4 ساعة في الأسبوع,ب ـ استثناء من أحكام الفقرة ( أ ) السابقة، يجوز في حالات خاصة وبقرار من مجلس الوزراء تحديد ساعات العمل اليومية دون التقيد بالحدين الأدنى والأقصى المذكورين,ج ـ لا تدخل في ساعات العمل المحددة وفق الفقرتين ( أ و ب ) السابقتين الفترات المخصصة لتناول الطعام والراحة,د ـ يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال قراراً يحدد فيه فترة الراحة التي تتخلل ساعات العمل وعدد ساعات العمل المتتالية. والمدة التي لا يجوز للعامل البقاء أكثر منها في مكان العمل، وكذلك الجهات التي تطبق عليها هذه الفقرة,هـ مع التقيد بأحكام الفقرتين ( أ و ب ) السابقتين، تحدد الجهة العامة ذات العلاقة مواعيد بدء العمل اليومي ومواعيد انتهائه حسب مقتضيات المصلحة العامة أو طبيعة العمل,و ـ إذا صدر قرار عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء يتضمن العودة إلى الحد الأقصى لساعات العمل اليومية، فلا ينشئ الحد الأدنى حقاً مكتسباً لأحد ولا يترتب على العودة إلى الحد الأقصى أية آثار مالية لأي من العاملين في الدولة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الأول ـ أوقات العمل و العطل الأسبوعية و الأعياد/المادة 43/ 
آ ـ يحق لجميع العاملين راحة مأجورة لا تقل عن يوم واحد في كل أسبوع، وتحدد الراحة الأسبوعية بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء,ب ـ يستفيد العاملون من التعطيل بأجر كامل في أيام الأعياد الرسمية التي يصدر مرسوم بتحديدها,ج ـ يجوز في بعض الجهات العامة أو في الأعمال التي تتطلب طبيعتها أو ظروفها استمرار العمل فيها، أن تحدد الراحة الأسبوعية أو تعطيل في أيام الأعياد الرسمية بالتناوب بين العاملين شريطة أن تتحقق الراحة الأسبوعية لجميع العاملين بالمعدل المقرر في الفقرة (أ) السابقة. أما بالنسبة للأعياد الرسمية فتعتبر عملاً إضافياً 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الأول ـ الإجازات الإدارية السنوية/المادة 44/ 
أ ـ تلتزم الجهة العامة بمنح كل من العاملين لديها إجادة إدارية سنوية بأجر كامل مدتها عن كل سنة كما يلي:ـ,ـ1 (15) يوم عمل: لمن تقل خدمته الفعلية أو ما في حكمها عن خمس سنوات,ـ2 (21) يوم عمل: لمن بلغت خدمته الفعلية أو ما في حكمها خمس سنوات وحتى عشر سنوات,ـ3 (26) يوم عمل: لمن تجاوزت خدمته الفعلية أو ما في حكمها عشر سنوات وحتى عشرين سنة,ـ4 (30) يوم عمل: لمن أتم الخمسين من العمر أو تجاوزت خدمته الفعلية أو ما في حكمها عشرين سنة,ب ـ تعتبر الخدمات التي يؤديها العاملون في الجهات العامة خدمة موحدة يبنى عليها تحديد مدة الإجازة الإدارية السنوية التي يستحقونها,ج ـ تحسب الحدود الدنيا للمدد المحددة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة على أساس خدمة العامل الفعلية أو ما في حكمها في اليوم من سنة استحقاقه للإجازة,د ـ يجوز، بناء على طلب العامل، منحه إجازات ساعية أثناء الدوام الرسمي وحساب هذه الإجازات من أصل إجازاته الإدارية السنوية، وتصدر التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذه الفقرة بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الأول ـ الإجازات الإدارية السنوية/المادة 45/ 
أ ـ تنظم الجهة العامة في مطلع كل عام جدولاً لمنح الإجازات إلى العاملين لديها وذلك ضمن الأسس التالية:ـ,ـ1 يراعى قدر الإمكان رغبة العامل عند تحديد مواعيد إجازته على مدار السنة، وذلك طالما أن هذه الرغبة لا تتعارض مع مصلحة العمل,ـ2 يشترط التنظيم النقابي في إعداد الجدول المذكور، وذلك وفق الأسس التي يحددها النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة,ـ3 الإجازات الإدارية السنوية إلزامية، وتعطى للعامل في المواعيد المحددة بالجدول المذكور، غير أنه يمكن منح العامل إجازته الإدارية في غير تلك الأوقات المحددة وذلك في حالات الضرورة التي يعود تقديرها للجهة العامة,ـ4 يمكن للجهة العامة ـ في حالات الضرورة ـ استدعاء العامل المجاز وقطع إجازته. ويعطى في هذه الحالة، وعندما تسمح ظروف العمل إجازة بديلة للإجازة غير المستعملة وإلا فيعطى بدل الأجر عنها إذا لم يجر تعويضها عيناً في العام نفسه,ب ـ 1 ـ لا يجوز تراكم الإجازات من سنة لأخرى، بل يجب استنفاذ استعمال الإجازة في عام استحقاقها، وتسقط حكماً الإجازة غير المستعملة حتى نهاية العام,ـ2 مع مراعاة البند (4) من الفقرة (أ) السابقة، لا يجوز دفع بدل الأجر عن الإجازات غير المستعملة إلا إذا كان عدم استعمالها بناء على طلب خطي من الجهة العامة بعد الحصول على موافقة الوزير المختص، وعلى أن يقتصر ذلك على الحالات الضرورية التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من الوزير المختص,ج ـ تمنح الإجازة الإدارية السنوية على أساس السنة الميلادية، ويصفى استحقاق العامل من الإجازة عن السنة الميلادية الأولى بنسبة خدمته فيها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الأول ـ الإجازات الإدارية السنوية/المادة 46/ 
في جميع الأحوال التي يتم فيها انتهاء خدمة العامل لأي سبب كان، يدفع له بدل الإجازات الإدارية السنوية المستحقة له وغير المستعملة كما لو بقي قائماً على رأس عمله حتى نهاية العام 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الأول ـ الإجازات الإدارية السنوية/المادة 47/ 
أ ـ خلافاً لما ورد في المواد (44 ـ 46) السابقة، ينظم استخدام الإجازات الإدارية السنوية للمعينين في البعثات الخارجية من العاملين في وزارة الخارجية ومن في حكمهم وتحديد مهل الطريق والإجازات الإدارية السنوية الإضافية للمناطق الصعبة، وجواز تراكم الإجازات الإدارية السنوية في النظام الداخلي للوزارة المذكورة,ب ـ 1 ـ لا يستفيد من أحكام المواد (44 ـ 46) السابقة العاملون الذين يتمتعون بالعطل المدرسية,ـ2 يجوز عند الضرورة، منح العاملين المشار إليهم في البند (1) السابق إجازة عارضة لا تتجاوز مدتها ستة أيام في السنة وذلك سواء كانت متصلة أم منفصلة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الثاني ـ الإجازات الصحية/المادة 48/ 
أ ـ يحق للعامل خلال كل عام من خدمته، أن يتغيب لأسباب صحية لمدة (200) يوماً متصلة أو منفصلة، يتقاضى خلالها:ـ,ـ 80% من أجره: عن الثلاثين يوماً الأولى,ـ أجراً كاملاً: عن المائة والسبعين يوماً التالية,ب ـ تعتبر الإجازة الصحية من الخدمات الفعلية,ج ـ إذا كانت حالة العامل المريض في بعثة خارجية لا تسمح بنقله إلى الوطن فيمنح بقرار من وزير الخارجية إجازة صحية إضافية لمدة ثلاثة أشهر حتى يتم نقله أو شفاؤه خلالها، ويستمر العامل المريض في هذه الحالة على تقاضي أجوره وتعويضاته وبدل اغترابه 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الثاني ـ الإجازات الصحية/المادة 49/ 
تصدر بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء التعليمات بشأن:ـ,ـ كيفية منح التقارير الطبية، وجهة إصدارها حسب مدة الإجازة الصحية، وإجراءات تسليمها إلى الجهة العامة التي يتبعها العامل,ـ كيفية تشكيل لجان فحص العاملين، وتحديد اختصاصاتها ونطاق عملها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الثاني ـ الإجازات الصحية/المادة 50/ 
أ ـ يحق للعامل الغائب على وجه قانوني خارج أراضي القطر أن ينال إجازة صحية أو أن يطلب تمديد إجازته الصحية بموجب تقارير طبية وتسلم للجهة العامة وفقاً للقواعد والإجراءات التي تحدد بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء,ب ـ تدخل الإجازات الصحية الممنوحة بموجب الفقرة السابقة في حساب الإجازات الصحية المنصوص عليها في المادة (4 من هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الثاني ـ الإجازات الصحية/المادة 51/ 
تشكل، بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء، لجنة تسريح طبية عامة بدمشق ولجان تسريح طبية فرعية في مراكز المحافظات كلما اقتضت الحاجة. يحدد القرار المذكور كيفية تشكيل هذه اللجان، والإجراءات المتعلقة باجتماعاتها، واتخاذ قراراتها، وكيفية تبليغ هذه القرارات، وتحديد نطاق عمل كل لجنة فرعية مكانياً 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الثاني ـ الإجازات الصحية/المادة 52/ 
أ ـ يحال العامل إلى لجنة التسريح الطبية الفرعية المختصة المشار إليها في المادة (51) السابقة في الحالتين التاليتين:ـ,ـ1 إذا بلغت مدد الإجازات الصحية (180) يوماً بصورة متصلة,ـ2 إذا بلغت مدد الإجازات الصحية (200) يوماً في السنة الميلادية الواحدة بصورة متفرقة. وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز تجاوز مدة الغياب الصحي بأجر أو بـ 80 % من الأجر 18 شهراً خلال خمس سنوات بما فيها السنة الجارية,ب ـ إذا تبين للجنة التسريح الطبية المشار إليها آنفاً أن المرض ناجم عن الإصابة بأحد الأمراض السارية أو العضالة التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الصحة أو بعاهة تمنعه من القيام بالعمل، أو إذا تبين لها أن المرض وإن لم يكن ناجماً عما تقدم إلا أنه غير قابل للشفاء، تقرر تسريحه. أما إذا تبين لها أن المرض غير ناجم عما تقدم وأنه قابل للشفاء، فيمنح إجازات بكامل الأجر لا يتجاوز مجموعها شهرين، تقرر تسريحه بانتهائها إذا لم يثبت شفاؤه نهائياً من مرضه,ج ـ يحق لكل من الجهة العامة أو العامل الاعتراض على تقرير لجنة التسريح الطبية الفرعية أمام لجنة التسريح الطبيعة العامة وذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه تقرير اللجنة الفرعية، وعلى لجنة التسريح الطبية العامة أن تصدر قرارها النهائي خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ الاعتراض. وتعتبر قرارات لجنة التسريح الطبية العامة قطعية غير قابلة لأي طريق من طرق الطعن والمراجعة,د ـ تنفذ قرارات اللجنة المتضمنة التسريح بصكوك من السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين اعتباراً من تاريخ اكتساب تلك القرارات الدرجة القطعية,وتصفى حقوق العامل وفق الأحكام القانونية الناظمة لذلك 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الثاني ـ الإجازات الصحية/المادة 53/ 
أ ـ تسري على إصابات العمل والأمراض الناشئة عن الوظيفة التي يصاب بها العاملون الخاضعون لهذا القانون، أحكام إصابات العمل الواردة في قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية,ب ـ إلى أن يوحد المرجع التأميني، تقوم مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية بتطبيق تلك الأحكام بالنسبة لجميع العاملين الخاضعين لهذا القانون، على أن ترجع في المبالغ المصروفة تنفيذاً لتلك الأحكام إلى العاملين غير الخاضعين لقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية على موازنة الجهة العامة ذات العلاقة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الثالث ـ إجازة الأمومة/المادة 54/ 
أ ـ تمنح العاملة إجازة أمومة بكامل الأجر مدتها خمسة وسبعون يوماً تبتدأ في الأحوال العادية خلال الشهر التاسع من الحمل. وتعطى هذه الإجازة كاملة ولو توفي المولود,ب ـ تمنح هذه الإجازة بالاستناد إلى شهادة طبية مصدقة أصولاً تبين أن العاملة هي في الشهر التاسع من الحمل,ج ـ إذا وقعت الولادة في الشهر التاسع من الحمل ولكن قبل طلب الإجازة، فتمنح الحامل إجازة مدتها ستون يوماً فقط اعتباراً من تاريخ الولادة,د ـ إذا وقعت الولادة بين الشهر السابع والتاسع فتمنح الحامل إجازة مدتها خمسة وسبعون يوماً اعتباراً من تاريخ الولادة,هـ تمنح من ترغب من العاملات الحوامل إجازة أمومة إضافية مدتها شهر واحد بـ 80% من الأجر وبدون أجر لمدة شهر آخر,و ـ تمنح العاملة المرضع إجازة مدتها ساعة واحدة متصلة يومياً وذلك حتى يتم وليدها السنة من عمره. ولا يطبق بشأن هذه الإجازة أحكام الفقرة /د/ من المادة (44) من هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الرابع ـ الإجازات الاضطرارية/المادة 55/ 
أ ـ يحق للعامل أن يتغيب بأجر كامل لمدة أسبوع في حال زواجه,ب ـ يحق للعامل أن يتغيب لمدة خمس أيام متصلة بأجر كامل في حال وفاة أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو زوجه أو أخيه أو أخته,ج ـ لا تدخل الإجازات المشار إليها في الفقرتين السابقتين في حساب الإجازة الإدارية السنوية 


قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم الخامس ـ إجازة الحج/المادة 56/ 
أ ـ يمنح العامل لمرة واحدة طوال خدمته، إجازة بكامل الأجر لأداء فريضة الحج مدتها:ـ,ـ 30 يوماً للمسلمين,ـ 7 أيام للمسيحيين,ب ـ يتوقف منح هذه الإجازة على وجود العامل مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات في الخدمة لدى الجهات العامة,ج ـ لا تدخل هذه الإجازة في حساب الإجازة الإدارية السنوية 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم السادس ـ الإجازات الخاصة بلا أجر/المادة 57/ 
أ ـ مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام كل من قانون خدمة العلم وقانون البعثات العلمية وقانون التفرغ النقابي وقانون الانتخاب، يجوز منح العامل بناء على طلبه الخطي ـ لأسباب تقبلها الجهة العامة ـ إجازة خاصة بلا أجر تحدد في الصك الصادر بمنحها، على أن لا تزيد مدتها ـ منفردة أم مجتمعة ـ عن أربع سنوات طيلة مدة خدمة العامل,ب ـ تعتبر وظيفة العامل المجاز إجازة خاصة بلا أجر شاغرة إذا تجاوزت مدتها ثلاثة أشهر 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم السادس ـ الإجازات الخاصة بلا أجر/المادة 58/ 
أ ـ لا تدخل مدد الإجازة الخاصة بلا أجر الممنوحة وفق المواد (60 و 61 و 62 و 136) من هذا القانون في حساب الحد الأقصى المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (أ) من المادة السابقة,ب ـ تدخل الإجازة الخاصة بلا أجر الممنوحة للعامل وفق المادة (57) من هذا القانون التي لا تتجاوز مدتها طوال مدة خدمته ـ منفردة أم مجتمعة ـ ثلاثة أشهر في حساب الخدمة الفعلية وفي قدم العامل المؤهل للترفيع وفي حساب المعاش شريطة أن يؤدي العامل عنها العائدات أو الاشتراكات التي تترتب عليه وعلى الجهة العامة معاً,وأما إذا تجاوزت مدة الإجازة بلا أجر ـ منفردة أم مجتمعة ـ ثلاثة أشهر فلا تدخل حينئذ في حساب الخدمة ولا في القدم المؤهل للترفيع,ج ـ لا تدخل مدد الإجازات الخاصة بلا أجر الممنوحة وفق المواد (60 و 61 و 62 و 136) من هذا القانون في قدم العامل المؤهل للترفيع غير أنها تحتسب في المعاش شريطة أن يؤدي العامل عنها العائدات أو الاشتراكات التي تترتب عليه وعلى الجهة العامة معاً 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم السادس ـ الإجازات الخاصة بلا أجر/المادة 59/ 
أ ـ يجوز، بناء على طلب خطي من العامل المجاز إجازة خاصة بلا أجر، إعادته إلى عمله قبل انتهاء مدة الإجازة إذا وافقت الجهة العامة على ذلك، وفي هذه الحالة لا يجوز مباشرة العمل إلا بعد صدور صك بالإعادة من السلطة التي صدر عنها صك المنح,ب ـ يعاد العامل المجاز إجازة خاصة بلا أجر إلى وظيفته السابقة إن كانت لا تزال شاغرة وإلا فيعاد إلى وظيفة أخرى يحددها الوزير المختص ضمن ذات فئة العامل المجاز تتناسب ومؤهلاته الوظيفية وتتوفر فيه شروط شغلها مع احتفاظه بأجره الذي بلغه 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم السابع ـ أحكام عامة في الإجازات/المادة 60/ 
لا يجوز للعامل أن يتغيب عن عمله إلا بإجازة أصولية معطاة له وفقاً لأحكام القانون وإلا فإنه يفقد حقه في الأجر عن مدة غيابه غير الأصولي فضلاً عن العقوبات المقررة في القوانين النافذة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم السابع ـ أحكام عامة في الإجازات/المادة 61/ 
كل عامل لم يعد إلى عمله بعد انقضاء مدة إجازته مهما كان نوعها يفقد حقه في الأجر عن مدة غيابه غير الأصولي، فضلاً عن العقوبات المقررة في القوانين النافذة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم السابع ـ أحكام عامة في الإجازات/المادة 62/ 
تعتبر مدة التغيب غير الأصولي المبحوث عنه في المادتين (60 و 61) السابقتين، والناجم عن ظروف مبررة تقبلها الجهة العامة، إجازة إدارية محسوبة على إجازات العامل الإدارية السنوية المستحقة له وعند عدم كفايتها، يعتبر الباقي إجازة خاصة بلا أجر، أما مدة التغيب المذكور غير الناجم عن ظروف مبررة تقبلها الجهة العامة فتعتبر بكاملها إجازة خاصة بلا أجر 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثامن ـ شروط العمل/ الفصل الثاني ـ الإجازات/ القسم السابع ـ أحكام عامة في الإجازات/المادة 63/ 
أ ـ تمنح الإجازات الإدارية السنوية والصحية والأمومة والاضطرارية والحج كما يلي:ـ,ـ1 في الوزارات والإدارات والهيئات العامة والبلديات ووحدات الإدارة المحلية وسائر الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري بكتاب صادر عن:ـ,ـ الوزير المختص: لمعاوني الوزير، والمدراء العامين ومعاونيهم، والمدراء في الإدارة المركزية ومراكز المحافظات,ـ معاون الوزير أو المدير العام المختص ـ حسب الحال ـ لسائر العاملين في الإدارة المركزية,ـ رئيس فرع الجهة العامة في المحافظة لسائر العاملين في الفرع,ـ2 في المؤسسات العامة ومنشآت القطاع العام وشركاته وسائر الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاقتصادي:ـ,بكتاب صادر عن:ـ,ـ الوزير المختص: للمدراء العامين والمدراء في مراكز المحافظات,ـ المدير العام: لباقي العاملين,ب ـ تمنح الإجازة الخاصة بلا أجر:ـ,ـ بقرار من الوزير المختص: إذا تجاوزت مدة الإجازة ثلاثة أشهر,ـ بقرار من الوزير المختص أو السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين أيهما أدنى: إذا لم تتجاوز مدة الإجازة ثلاثة أشهر,ج ـ يراعى في منح الإجازات للمدراء في مراكز المحافظات، سواء بالقطاع الإداري أم بالقطاع الاقتصادي، الحصول على موافقة المحافظ المختص قبل إصدار كتاب أو قرار منح الإجازة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب التاسع ـ الواجبات والمحظورات والعقوبات المسلكية/ الفصل الأول ـ الواجبات والمحظورات/المادة 64/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بقانون العقوبات الاقتصادية يجب على العامل مراعاة أحكام هذا القانون والمراسيم والقرارات والتعليمات المنفذة له، كما يتوجب عليه مراعاة القوانين والأنظمة النافذة الأخرى. وعليه بشكل خاص:ـ,ـ1 أن يعمل من خلال تأديته لوظيفته على توطيد النظام الاشتراكي وتدعيمه بما يكفل ترسيخ أسس المجتمع العربي الاشتراكي الموحد، وأن يلتزم بتنفيذ خطة وأهداف الدولة في الوحدة والحرية والاشتراكية,ـ2 أن يؤدي العمل المنوط به بنفسه بأمانة وإخلاص، وأن ينصرف كلياً في وقت العمل إلى أداء واجبات الوظيفة,ـ3 أن يتقيد تماماً بقواعد الدوام المقررة، وألا يغادر عمله إلا بإذن خاص وفق الأصول,ـ4 أن يبذل كامل جهوده ويضع خبرته وكفاءته في خدمة الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها وأن يسهر، ضمن نطاق عمله، على حفظ وصيانة منشآتها ولوازمها وأموالها وممتلكاتها وأن يبلغ خطياً بطريق التسلسل عن كل مخالفة يلاحظها أثناء عمله,ـ5 أن ينفذ أوامر رؤسائه بدقة وأمانة في حدود القوانين والأنظمة النافذة، على أن يتحمل كل رئيس مسئولية الأوامر التي تصدر عنه ويكون مسئولاً عن حسن سير العمل في حدود اختصاصه,ـ6 أن يحافظ على كرامة الوظيفة وأن يسلك في تصرفاته مع زملائه ورؤسائه ومرؤوسيه وذوي العلاقة من المراجعين مسلك الاحترام والواجب,ـ7 أن يتعاون مع زملائه في أداء الواجبات اللازمة لتأمين سير العمل وتحقيق الخدمة العامة,ـ8 أن يرتدي أثناء العمل اللباس المخصص للعمل ـ في حال وجوده,ـ9 أن يكون مسئولاً تجاه الجهة العامة عن الأضرار التي تنشأ عن سوء قيامه بواجباته سواء أكان ذلك عن قصد أو إهمال، على أن لا يخل ذلك بمسئوليته تجاه الغير وفق القواعد المقررة بهذا الشأن,ـ10 وبصورة عامة: التقيد التام بجميع التعليمات الصدارة عن جهته العامة وعن سائر السلطات المختصة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب التاسع ـ الواجبات والمحظورات والعقوبات المسلكية/ الفصل الأول ـ الواجبات والمحظورات/المادة 65/ 
مع مراعاة أحكام كل من قانون العقوبات وقانون العقوبات الاقتصادية والقوانين النافذة الأخرى، يحظر على العامل:ـ,أ ـ أن يفشي الأمور التي يطلع عليها بحكم وظيفته إذا كانت سرية بطبيعتها أو بموجب تعليمات تقضي بذلك، ويظل هذا الالتزام قائماً بعد ترك العامل الخدمة,ب ـ أن يستعمل المواد والعتاد والآلات المسلمة إليه لأمور خارجة عن أغراض الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها سواء لنفسه أو لغيره,ج ـ أن يحتفظ لنفسه بأصل أية ورقة من الأوراق الرسمية، أو ينزع هذا الأصل من الملفات المخصصة له للاحتفاظ به ولو كان خاصاً بعمل كلف به شخصياً,د ـ أن يقبل لنفسه أو لغيره منحه أو هدية أو امتيازاً بسبب أدائه لأعمال الوظيفة أو أن يقبل الوعد بشيء من هذا القبيل,هـ أن يجمع نقوداً أو أشياء عينية لأي فرد أو لأي هيئة أو جماعة لأغراض غير مسموح بها أو غير مرخص لها,و ـ أولاً: أن يجمع بين وظيفته وبين أي عمل آخر يؤديه بالذات أو بالواسطة وبشكل خاص:ـ,ـ1 أن يقبل تكليفه بأي عمل، مهما كان نوعه، لدى الجهات العامة الأخرى إلا بناء على موافقة خطية من الوزير المختص في الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها,ـ2 أن يجمع بين وظيفته وبين ممارسة مهنة حرة باستثناء المهن التي تنص القوانين والأنظمة النافذة على جواز ممارستها وضمن الشروط المحددة فيها,ـ3 أن يشترك في المضاربات المالية، أو أن يمارس أي عمل من الأعمال التجارية أو الصناعية,ـ4 أن يدخل في التعهدات والمناقصات بنفسه أو بالواسطة أثناء وجوده في عمله. ويبقى هذا الحظر قائماً بعد تركه الخدمة لأي سبب كان ولمدة خمس سنوات بالنسبة للتعهدات والمناقصات التي تجري في الجهة العامة التي كان فيها عند تركه الخدمة,ـ5 أن يستخدم بأي صورة كانت بعد انتهاء خدمته أو إنهائها من الدولة لأي سبب كان لدى إحدى الجهات الخاصة المحلية أو الأجنبية التي لها علاقة بأعماله السابقة، أو أن يكون ممثلاً أو وكيلاً لديها ما لم تنقض خمس سنوات على انفكاكه عن تلك الأعمال,ويصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا البند,ـ6 أن يشترك في تأسيس الشركات أو يقبل عضوية مجالس إدارتها أو أي عمل فيها إلا إذا كان مندوباً عن الدولة أو عن المنظمات الشعبية,ـ7 أن يشتري عقارات أو منقولات تطرحها السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية للبيع إذا كان ذلك يتصل بوظيفته,ـ8 أن يكون وكيلاً في القيام بأعمال للغير بأجر أو بمكافأة. ولا يجوز أن يكون وكيلاً بدون أجر أو مكافأة إذا كانت الأعمال الموكل فيها مما جرت العادة بدفع أجرة إلى الوكلاء في مقابل القيام بها,ويجوز أن يتولى العامل، لقاء أجر أو مكافأة، أعمال القوامة أو الوصاية أو الوكالة عن الغائبين أو المعونة القضائية إذا كان المشمول بالوصاية أو القوامة أو الغائب أو المعان قضائياً ممن تربطه به صلة قربى أو نسب لغاية الدرجة الرابعة وذلك بشرط إخبار رئيسه بذلك,ـ9 أن يقرض أو يقترض من المتعاملين مع الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها أو مع المتعهدين معها أو ممن له صلة بنشاطها,ثانياً: غير أنه يجوز خلافاً للبنود السابقة، وبموافقة خطية من الوزير المختص وفي حدود التعليمات التي تصدر بهذا الشأن عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء السماح للعامل بالجمع بين وظيفته وبين أي عمل آخر يؤديه بالذات أو بالواسطة إذا كان هذا العمل الآخر ليس من شأنه الإضرار بأداء واجبات الوظيفة ولا يتعارض مع مقتضياتها,ز ـ أن يشترك في تنظيم أية اجتماعات داخل مكان العمل تتعارض مع أحكام القوانين والأنظمة النافذة,ح ـ أن يترك العمل أو يتوقف عنه أو يعطله بقصد الإخلال بالنظام العام أو توقيف أو تعطيل الإنتاج أو أن يحرض العاملين على ذلك,ط ـ أن ينتمي إلى جمعية أو جماعة تتوخى أغراضاً غير مشروعة تهدد مصالح الدولة أو تعرضها للخطر,ي ـ أن يدخل إلى مكان العمل الأسلحة أو المتفجرات أو أية مادة من شأنها تعريض الموجودات للخطر، ما لم يكن بإذن رسمي وبغرض حماية الجهة العامة,ك ـ أن يقبل الزيارات الشخصية إلا لضرورة قصوى وبإذن من المسئول المختص وفي المكان المخصص لذلك,ل ـ أن يأتي بعمل أو يظهر بما يخل بشرف الوظيفة الموكولة إليه ولا سيما لعب الميسر والتواجد في العمل في حالة السكر,م ـ أن يرتكب المحظورات الأخرى التي تقررها الجهة العامة تبعاً لطبيعة العمل لديها وحسن تأمين سيره 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب التاسع ـ الواجبات والمحظورات والعقوبات المسلكية/ الفصل الأول ـ الواجبات والمحظورات/المادة 66/ 
أ ـ مع مراعاة قانون التنظيم النقابي، لا يجوز للعامل أن يعمل في التأليف أو الكتابة أو النشر حول أمور تتعلق بوظيفته إلا بموافقة الوزير المختص,ب ـ تكون الاختراعات التي يبتكرها العامل أثناء تأديته وظيفته أو بسببها أو الأعمال التي تتصل بنشاطه فيها ملكاً للدولة في الأحوال التالية:ـ,ـ1 إذا كان الاختراع نتيجة تجارب رسمية,ـ2 إذا كان الاختراع داخلاً في نطاق واجبات الوظيفة,ـ3 إذا كان الاختراع له صلة بالشؤون العسكرية,وإذا كان لهذا الاختراع قيمة علمية فللعامل الحق بتعويض عادل يراعى في تقديره تشجيع البحث والاختراع 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب التاسع ـ الواجبات والمحظورات والعقوبات المسلكية/ الفصل الثاني ـ العقوبات المسلكية/المادة 67/ 
أ ـ كل عامل يخالف أحكام هذا القانون يعاقب بإحدى العقوبات المسلكية المنصوص عليها فيه. وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بإقامة الدعوى المدنية أو الجزائية ضده,ب ـ لا يعفى العامل من مسئولية أعماله مسلكياً إلا إذا أثبت أن ارتكابه للعمل المخالف كان تنفيذاً لأمر خطي صادر إليه عن رئيسه,ج ـ أن تأديب العاملين وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون لا يحول دون حق الجهة العامة بتغريمهم عن الأضرار التي يحدثونها في أموالها وممتلكاتها طبقاً للأحكام القانونية النافذة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب التاسع ـ الواجبات والمحظورات والعقوبات المسلكية/ الفصل الثاني ـ العقوبات المسلكية/المادة 68/ 
مع مراعاة قانون الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش لكل عامل أن يطالب بأي حق من حقوقه أو يشرح أية ظلامة تقع عليه عن طريق التنظيم النقابي المختص أو عن طريق التسلسل الإداري بصورة كتابية. وعلى السلطة التي رفعت إليها الشكوى الإجابة سلباً أو إيجاباً خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ تقديم الشكوى، فإذا تلكأت تعرض القضية مباشرة على الوزير المختص الذي يوعز بدراستها أو التحقيق فيها تمهيداً للبت بها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب التاسع ـ الواجبات والمحظورات والعقوبات المسلكية/ الفصل الثاني ـ العقوبات المسلكية/المادة 69/ 
تصنف العقوبات التي يجوز فرضها على العاملين في نوعين:ـ,أ ـ العقوبات الخفيفة وتشمل:ـ,ـ1 عقوبة التنبيه: وهي أخطار العامل بكتاب تذكر فيه المخالفة المرتكبة ويلفت نظره إلى لزوم اجتنابها في المستقبل,ـ2 عقوبة الإنذار: وهي توجيه كتاب إلى العامل ينذر فيه بفرض عقوبات أشد في حال استمرار المخالفة أو تكرارها,ـ3 عقوبة الحسم من الأجر: وهي حسم مبلغ حده الأقصى (5%) من الأجر الشهري للعامل لمدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد على ستة أشهر، ويعتبر الأجر بتاريخ فرض هذه العقوبة أساساً لهذا الحسم,ـ4 عقوبة تأخير الترفيع: وهي تأخير موعد استحقاق العامل لعلاوة الترفيع مدة ستة أشهر. وتفرض هذه العقوبة حكماً بعد معاقبة العامل بثلاث عقوبات خفيفة من العقوبات السابقة خلال السنة الواحدة. أو خمس عقوبات خفيفة خلال سنتين متتاليتين,ـ5 عقوبة حجب الترفيع: وهي حرمان العامل من علاوة الترفيع,ب ـ العقوبات الشديدة وتشمل:ـ,ـ1 عقوبة النقل التأديبي: و هي نقل العامل إلى وظيفة أدنى من وظيفته مع احتفاظه بأجره,ـ2 عقوبة التسريح التأديبي: وهي تسريح العامل وتصفية حقوقه وفق القوانين النافذة. ولا يجوز إعادة العامل المسرح وفق ما تقدم إلى الخدمة، وذلك مهما كانت صفة الإعادة ما لم تمضِ على تسريحه سنتان على الأقل,ـ2 عقوبة الطرد: وهي الحرمان من الوظيفة حرماناً نهائياً. وتصفى حقوق العامل المطرود وفق القانون التأميني الذي يخضع له، على أن يحسم من المعاش أو التعويض المستحق له مقدار الربع ويوزع باقي المعاش أو التعويض المذكور على المستحقين عنه ـ كما لو كان قد توفي وفاة طبيعية ـ وفق النسب الواردة في القانون التأميني الذي يخضع له,ولا يجوز إعادة العامل المطرود ـ في أية حال من الأحوال ـ إلى الخدمة في الجهات العامة سواء كانت الإعادة دائمة أو مؤقتة ما لم يتم إعادة اعتباره قضائياً وفق القوانين المرعية كما لا يحق للعامل المطرود أن يشترك مباشرة أو بالواسطة بمناقصات أو مزايدات أو تعهدات الجهات العامة,ولا يجوز تطبيق هذه العقوبة إلا إذا كان قد حكم على العامل بجناية أو بجنحة شائنة أو مخلة بالثقة العامة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب التاسع ـ الواجبات والمحظورات والعقوبات المسلكية/ الفصل الثاني ـ العقوبات المسلكية/المادة 70/ 
أ ـ لا يشترط مراعاة التدرج في العقوبات التأديبية المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، ولا يعاقب العامل بنوع واحد من العقوبات المذكورة لأكثر من مرتين خلال السنة الواحدة,ب ـ يتوجب في حال تكرار المخالفة ذاتها لأكثر من مرتين فرض عقوبة أشد,ج ـ لا يجوز الجمع بين عقوبتين للمخالفة الواحدة بآن واحد 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب التاسع ـ الواجبات والمحظورات والعقوبات المسلكية/ الفصل الثاني ـ العقوبات المسلكية/المادة 71/ 
أ ـ مع مراعاة الأحكام الواردة في الباب العاشر من هذا القانون، بشأن المحاكمة المسلكية، تفرض العقوبات الخفيفة على العاملين وفق ما يلي:ـ,ـ عقوبتا التنبيه والإنذار: من قبل أي من رؤساء العامل,ـ عقوبة الحسم من الأجر: من قبل الوزير المختص أو المحافظ أو معاون الوزير أو المدير العام أو من يفوضه الوزير بذلك,عقوبتا تأخير الترفيع وحجب الترفيع: من قبل الوزير المختص,ب ـ تحدد أسس وقواعد العقوبات الخفيفة والتظلم منها بقرار يصدر عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء,ج ـ يجوز للوزير المختص إلغاء العقوبات الخفيفة غير المفروضة من قبل المحكمة المسلكية المختصة على أن لا يكون لهذا الإلغاء مفعول رجعي من الناحية المالية. وإذا فرضت العقوبة الخفيفة بناء على اقتراح الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش. فيستطلع رأي الهيئة المذكورة في إلغائها,د ـ تفرض العقوبات الشديدة بحكم صادر من المحكمة المسلكية ذات العلاقة وتنفذ بصك من السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب التاسع ـ الواجبات والمحظورات والعقوبات المسلكية/ الفصل الثاني ـ العقوبات المسلكية/المادة 72/ 
لا تطبق أحكام هذا الفصل على مفتشي الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش، ويبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن إلى قوانينهم الخاصة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب العاشر ـ المحاكمة المسلكية/المادة 73/ 
أ ـ يصدر، بقانون، تشكيل المحاكم المسلكية المختصة بمحاكمة العاملين من الناحية التأديبية، ويتضمن بشكل خاص:ـ,ـ اختصاصات المحاكم المسلكية,ـ الملاحقة قبل الإحالة على المحاكم المسلكية,ـ أصول المحاكمة أمامها وطرق الطعن,ـ حالات وإجراءات كف اليد ومدته القصوى والحالات التي يعتبر فيها العامل مكفوف اليد حكماً,ـ حقوق المكفوف اليد حكماً، ولا سيما بالنسبة للأجر,ـ سقوط الدعوى المسلكية وإعادة الاعتبار,ـ محاكمة العاملين بعد تركهم الخدمة والعقوبات التأديبية التي يمكن فرضها عليهم,ب ـ يبقى مفتشو الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش خاضعين بشأن المحاكمة المسلكية إلى قوانينهم الخاصة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الحادي عشر ـ الوكالة/المادة 74/ 
أ ـ الوكالة هي التعيين بصورة مؤقتة على وظيفة شاغرة أو على وظيفة أصيلها في أحد الأوضاع التالية:ـ,ـ1 الندب في وظائف التعليم,ـ2 الإعارة,ـ3 كف اليد إذا استمر لأكثر من ستة أشهر، باستثناء العاملين في التعليم الذين يجوز تعيين وكلاء عنهم مهما بلغت مدة كف اليد,ـ4 الإجازات على مختلف أنواعها التي لا تقل مدة كل منها عن تسعين يوماً، باستثناء العاملين في التعليم الذي يجوز تعيين وكلاء عنهم مهما بلغت مدة الإجازة,ب ـ يمارس الوكيل صلاحيات الأصيل 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الحادي عشر ـ الوكالة/المادة 75/ 
أ ـ يشترط فيمن يعين وكيلاً على إحدى الوظائف أن تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها,ب ـ يحدد أجر الوكيل بأجر بدء التعيين المحدد وفق جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الحادي عشر ـ الوكالة/المادة 76/ 
أ ـ يعين الوكيل وتنهى خدمته بقرار من السلطة صاحبة الحق بالتعيين,ب ـ تنهى حكماً خدمة الوكيل من تاريخ عودة العامل الأصيل ومباشرته لعمله، ويعود نفاذ القرار الصادر بهذا الشأن إلى تاريخ مباشرة الأصيل,ج ـ يجوز إنهاء خدمة الوكيل، بقرار من السلطة صاحبة الحق بالتعيين في أي وقت كان 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الحادي عشر ـ الوكالة/المادة 77/ 
أ ـ يمنح الوكيل أجره في نهاية الشهر,ب ـ يعامل الوكيل معاملة الأصيل بالنسبة لاستحقاقه للتعويضات والعلاوات الإنتاجية والمكافآت التشجيعية والحوافز المادية المنصوص عليها في الباب الثالث عشر من هذا القانون,ج ـ 1 ـ يجوز منح الوكيل الذي تتجاوز خدمته ستة أشهر مستمرة إجازة إدارية بكامل الأجر بنسبة خدمته على أن لا تتجاوز مدتها خمسة عشر يوماً خلال السنة الواحدة,ـ2 يجوز منح العامل الوكيل إجازة صحية وفق الأحكام الواردة في هذا القانون على أن لا تتجاوز المدة التي تنتهي فيها وكالته بمقتضى صك تعيينه,ـ3 يجوز للجهة العامة بناء على طلب خطي من الوكيل الذي تتجاوز خدمته لديها الشهر، منحه إجازة خاصة بلا أجر على أن لا يتجاوز مجموعها خلال السنة الواحدة عشرين يوماً,ـ4 إذا غاب الوكيل عن وظيفته بدون إجازة أصولية، يعتبر ـ عند عدم وجود أسباب مبررة تقبلها الجهة العامة ـ بحكم المستقيل وفقاً لأحكام المادة (136) من هذا القانون,د ـ يستفيد العامل الوكيل من أحكام إصابات العمل المقررة بالمادة (53) من هذا القانون، ويستمر الالتزام بمتابعة علاجه ومنحه كافة التعويضات والمعاشات المستحقة له في حال انتهاء مدة وكالته حتى شفائه أو ثبوت عجزه أو وفاته ـ أيها أسبق,هـ 1 ـ يجوز للوزير المختص تثبيت العامل الوكيل، من الفئتين الثانية والثالثة، على وظيفة شاغرة إذا مضى على تعيينه بالوكالة مدة لا تقل عن سنتين وتوفرت فيه الشروط العامة للتعيين الواردة في المادة (7) من هذا القانون,ـ2 يتم التثبيت في أجر بدء التعيين المحدد للشهادة التي يحملها العامل الوكيل وفق جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون بالفئة التي عين فيها وكالة,ـ3 يستثنى المعلمون الوكلاء في وزارة التربية من أحكام البندين (1 و 2) السابقين، ويبقون خاضعين بهذا الشأن لأنظمة وزارة التربية الخاصة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الحادي عشر ـ الوكالة/المادة 78/ 
أ ـ يجوز بقرار من الوزير المختص أو السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين، أيهما أدنى:ـ,ـ1 العهدة بوظيفة العامل الذي تغيب عن عمله لأي سبب كان إلى أحد العاملين الذين تتوفر فيهم شروط شغلها,ـ2 العهدة بوظيفة العامل الذي تغيب عن عمله لأي سبب كان إلى أي من العاملين الآخرين ولو لم تتوفر فيه شروط شغل الوظيفة وذلك في حال عدم وجود من تتوفر فيه تلك الشروط,ب ـ يبقى العامل المكلف على النحو المبين في الفقرة (أ) السابقة محتفظاً بأجره السابق ودون أن ينشأ له حق بشغل الوظيفة المكلف بها أو بالمطالبة بأجر أعلى من أجره,ج ـ للمكلف بعمل آخر وفقاً لحكم هذه المادة، حق تقاضي التعويضات المخصصة للوظيفة المكلف بها لقاء الأعباء الناشئة عن ممارسته لها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 79/ 
أ ـ لا يدخل في مفهوم الأجر، بالنسبة للعاملين الخاضعين لهذا القانون، في معرض تطبيق أحكامه وأحكام قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية، سوى الأجر المعرف في المادة(1) من هذا القانون، وتعتبر الحوافز الإنتاجية الممنوحة وفق أنظمة علاوات الإنتاج المنصوص عليها في المادة (130) من هذا القانون أجراً في معرض تطبيق قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية فقط,ب ـ 1 ـ تلتزم مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية برد الاشتراكات للعامل المشمول بأحكام هذا القانون فقط ـ والتي سبق وسددها المؤمن عليه عن جميع التعويضات التي كانت تدخل في مفهوم الأجر طبقاً لأحكام قانون العمل وأصبحت لا تدخل في المفهوم المذكور بمقتضى الفقرة (آ) السابقة ـ وذلك عن مدة اشتراكه التأميني السابقة لتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون,ـ2 أما بالنسبة للمؤمن عليهم اللذين استحقوا أحد المعاشات المقررة بقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية أو تعويض التسريح أو تعويض الاستقالة واستمروا أو التحقوا مجدداً بالخدمة والمشترك عنها في أحد فروع التأمين، فيقتصر رد الاشتراكات لهم عن الفترة اللاحقة لتاريخ استحقاقهم للمعاش أو التعويض وحتى تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون,ـ3 يتم رد الاشتراكات المشار إليها في البندين (1 و 2) من هذه الفقرة للعاملين المذكورين حين انتهاء خدماتهم لأي سبب كان 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 80/ 
لا يجوز للعامل أن يتقاضى أجره ما لم يكن شاغلاً للوظيفة على وجه قانوني وقائماً بها بصورة فعلية أو موجوداً في أحد الأوضاع التي تقضي باستحقاق الأجر خلالها والمنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو في أي قانون آخر 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 81/ 
آ ـ تدفع الأجور في الأول من كل شهر,ب ـ يجوز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء، تقديم التاريخ المحدد لتأدية الأجور وذلك في الحالات التي يراها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 82/ 
آ ـ يبدأ حق العامل المعين بالأجر اعتباراً من تاريخ استلامه مهام وظيفته فعلاً إذا كان مقرها في محل إقامته أو اعتباراً من تاريخ توجهه إلى مقر وظيفته بمقتضى إذن سفره إذا كان مقر الوظيفة خارج محل إقامته,ب ـ لا يمكن ـ بأي حال من الأحوال ـ أن يسبق حق العامل بالأجر تاريخ صك التعيين 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 83/ 
يطبق الحكم الوارد في المادة السابقة على العامل المسرح أو المصروف من الخدمة أو المستقيل أو المعتبر بحكم المستقيل المعاد إلى الخدمة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 84/ 
يبدأ حق العامل المرفع سنوياً أو استثنائياً بأجره الجديد اعتباراً من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ استحقاقه للترفيع 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 85/ 
يتقاضى العامل المنقول أو المندب أجره من الجهة المنقول أو المندب إليها اعتباراً من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ مباشرته مهام الوظيفة المنقول أو المندب إليها، أما بالنسبة للمدة الواقعة بين تاريخ انفكاكه عن عمله في الجهة المنقول أو المندب منها ونهاية الشهر فيتقاضى أجره عنها من الجهة المنقول أو المندب منها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 86/ 
يستحق العامل المسرح من خدمة العلم الإلزامية أجره من الجهة العامة التي يعمل فيها اعتباراً من تاريخ مباشرته العمل لديها الواقع بتاريخ لاحق لتاريخ التسريح من خدمة العلم الإلزامية 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 87/ 
أ ـ يقطع اجر العامل المعار أو المستقيل، الذي لا يترتب له معاش تقاعدي، اعتباراً من تاريخ انفكاكه عن عمله الواقع بعد تبليغه الصك المتضمن الإعارة أو قبول الاستقالة وتسترد منه الزيادة,ب ـ يقطع أجر العامل المعتبر بحكم المستقيل اعتباراً من تاريخ انقطاعه عن العمل أو من اليوم الذي كان عليه أن يباشر فيه عمله 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 88/ 
أ ـ يقطع اجر العامل المسرح بسبب صحي، أو بسبب ضعف الأداء أو عدم صلاحية المتمرن، أو بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة، والمستقيل الذي يترتب له معاش تقاعدي، والمصروف من الخدمة، اعتباراً من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ تبليغه الصك القاضي بذلك,ب ـ يقطع أجر العامل المتوفى اعتباراً من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ الوفاة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 89/ 
يقطع أجر العامل المدعو لخدمة العلم الإلزامية بعد سبعة أيام من تاريخ انفكاكه عن عمله لدى الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها، ويبدأ حقه بتقاضي مستحقاته من وزارة الدفاع وفقاً للأحكام الواردة في قوانين خدمة العلم النافذة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 90/ 
أ ـ يوقف أجر العامل المكفوف اليد اعتباراً من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ كف يده,ب ـ إذا أعيد العامل المكفوف اليد إلى وظيفته فإنه يتقاضى اعتباراً من تاريخ وقف أجره كامل أجوره الموقوفة في حال براءته أو عدم مسئوليته أو منع محاكمته من الوجهة الجزائية، وتقرير براءته مسلكياً أو معاقبته بإحدى العقوبات الخفيفة أو بعقوبة النقل التأديبي 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 91/ 
يقطع أجر العامل المسرح تأديبياً أو المطرود اعتباراً من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ اكتساب الصك الصادر عن السلطة التأديبية المختصة الدرجة القطعية ما لم يكن مكفوف اليد حيث يقطع أجره عندئذ من تاريخ وقف هذا الأجر 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 92/ 
أ ـ يتقاضى العامل أجره كاملاً في حال دعوته رسمياً لأداء شهادة أمام إحدى الجهات القضائية أو المحاكم السورية أو الجهات التأديبية أو إحدى الجهات الرسمية الأخرى وذلك عن المدة اللازمة لأداء هذه الشهادة,ب ـ يتقاضى العامل أجره كاملاً في حال مثوله أمام إحدى الجهات القضائية أو المحاكم السورية أو الجهات التأديبية أو الجهات الرسمية الأخرى كمدعى عليه بسبب يتعلق بالوظيفة وذلك عن الفترة اللازمة لهذا المثول شريطة أن تقرر براءته أو عدم مسئوليته أو منع محاكمته من الوجهة الجزائية، وأن تقرر براءته مسلكياً أو يعاقب بإحدى العقوبات الخفيفة. وتسترد منه الزيادة في غير هذه الحالات 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 93/ 
إذا اختفى العامل يقطع أجره اعتباراً من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ تركه الوظيفة، وعند وجود أسباب قاهرة يعود تقديرها للجهة العامة يؤدي أجره لمدة شهرين على الأكثر,أما إذا كان الاختفاء ناشئاً عن الوظيفة فيثابر على تأدية أجره إلى أصحاب الاستحقاق ما دامت أخباره غير منقطعة ويقع أجره بعد انقضاء سنة على انقطاع أخباره 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 94/ 
أ ـ يجوز للعامل ـ عند وجود أسباب مبررة يقبلها الوزير المختص ـ أن يطلب خطياً منحه سلفة على أجرة لا يتجاوز مقدارها أجره الشهري,ب ـ لا يجوز طلب السلفة المذكورة أكثر من مرة واحدة في العام الواحد,ج ـ تسترد تلك السلفة اعتباراً من أول الشهر التالي لتاريخ منحها، وبنسبة (20%) من أجره الشهري,د ـ لا يدخل المبلغ الذي يستوفي من العامل بموجب الفقرة (ج) السابقة ضمن الحدود الواردة في المادة (95) التالية,هـ يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذه المادة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 95/ 
أ ـ لا يجوز حجز أجر العامل لقاء الديون التي عليه إلا بموجب مذكرة حجز حسب الأصول وفي حدود النسب التالية:ـ,ـ10 % من الليرة حتى (300) ل.س من الأجر,ـ15 % من المبلغ الذي يزيد على (300) ل.س وحتى (600) ل.س,ـ20 % من المبلغ الذي يزيد على (600) ل.س,ب ـ لا تدخل النفقة الشرعية الشهرية ضمن الحدود الواردة في الفقرة (أ) السابقة. أما النفقة الشرعية المتراكمة فتدخل ضمن تلك الحدود,ج ـ في حال تراكم حجزين على أجر العامل، الحجز الأول مقابل دين مستحق للخزينة والثاني مقابل دين عادي فيقتطع من الأجر الشهري للعامل دين الخزينة عليه في حدود النسب المقررة في الفقرة (أ) السابقة ثم تقتطع مبالغ الديون العادية في حدود النسب المذكورة وذلك بعد أن يتم سداد دين الخزينة,د ـ 1 ـ إذا رتب العامل على نفسه برضاه وموافقته التزاماً تجاه الجهات العامة بسداد ديونه المترتبة لها بذمته على أقساط تفوق حدود الحسم الوارد في الفقرة (أ) السابقة فإنه يصبح ملزماً بتنفيذ التزامه، وعلى الجهة العامة التي يتبعها حسم الديون المتفق عليها من أجره وذلك مع مراعاة حدود الحسم الواردة في القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بالجهات العامة الملتزم تجاهها,ـ2 لا يدخل الالتزام المشار إليه في البند (1) أعلاه، سواء كان ضمن حدود الحسم الواردة في الفقرة (أ) السابقة أو تفوقها، في حساب النسب الواردة في الفقرة (أ) المذكورة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثاني عشر ـ الأجور/المادة 96/ 
أ ـ في حال اضطرار العامل، الذي أنهيت أو انتهت خدمته وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون، إلى إجراء التسليم والاستلام فإنه يتقاضى تعويضاً لا يزيد عن آخر أجر شهري تقاضاه,ب ـ يجوز بقرار صادر عن الوزير المختص تأدية التعويض المذكور عن شهر آخر على الأكثر فيما إذا كانت مدة الشهر السابق لا تكفي لإنجاز التسليم والاستلام,ج ـ لا تعتبر مدة الاستلام والتسليم من الخدمات الفعلية 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/المادة 97/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بالأحكام الواردة في القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بـ:ـ,ـ1 تعويضات وبدلات العاملين خارج القطر، ولا سيما في ملاك وزارة الخارجية,ـ2 تعويضات تفرغ ذوي المهن الطبية وأعضاء هيئة البحث العلمي,ـ3 حصص المصادرات والغرامات,ـ4 عائدات الجباية,ـ5 تعويض مسئولية الإدارة,ـ6 تعويض التدفئة,تقسم التعويضات التي يحق للعاملين تقاضيها إضافة إلى أجورهم إلى ثماني فئات:ـ,الفئة الأولى: التعويض العائلي,الفئة الثانية: تعويض الاختصاص,الفئة الثالثة: تعويض طبيعة العمل,الفئة الرابعة: تعويض التمثيل,الفئة الخامسة: تعويض المسئولية المالية,الفئة السادسة: تعويض العمل الإضافي,الفئة السابعة: تعويض الانتقال وأجور النقل,الفئة الثامنة: التعويضات الممنوحة من الشركات والمؤسسات المشتركة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم الأول ـ التعويض العائلي/المادة 98/ 
تطبق أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم (146) تاريخ 28/2/1952 وتعديلاته المتضمن قانون التعويض العائلي، على العاملين في جميع الجهات العامة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم الثاني ـ تعويض الاختصاص/المادة 99/ 
أ ـ يمنح تعويض الاختصاص إلى فئات العاملين المتخصصين,ب ـ يحدد الحد الأقصى للتعويض المذكور بـ (30%) من الأجر,ج ـ تحدد الفئات المستفيدة من هذا التعويض، ومقدار استفادة كل منها، وشروط وقواعد منحه وحجبه، بمرسوم يصدر بناء على قرار من المجلس الأعلى للتخطيط 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم الثالث ـ تعويض طبيعة العمل/المادة 100/ 
أ ـ يمنح تعويض طبيعة العمل للعاملين لقاء:ـ,ـ1 الطبيعة الخاصة لوظائفهم وأعمالهم,ـ2 صعوبة الإقامة في منطقة عملهم,ـ3 المخاطر التي يتحملونها في العمل,ـ4 الإجهاد الجسماني أو الفكري المتميز الذي تتطلبه الوظيفة,ب ـ يصدر مرسوم، بناء على قرار من المجلس الأعلى للتخطيط، بتحديد أنواع هذا التعويض تبعاً للعناصر التي يمنح لقاءها، والحد الأقصى لكل نوع منها، والفئات المستفيدة من كل من هذه الأنواع، ومقدار استفادة كل منها، وشروط وقواعد منحه وحجبه، وكذلك شروط الجمع بين أنواعه,ج ـ يجب أن لا يتجاوز تعويض طبيعة العمل، مهما تعددت أنواعه الممنوحة للعامل الواحد، (100%) من الأجر 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم الرابع ـ تعويض التمثيل/المادة 101/ 
أ ـ يمنح شاغلو الوظائف التي تتطلب منهم، بالنظر لطبيعتها الخاصة، مصروفات إضافية لقاء الظهور بالمظهر الاجتماعي اللائق، تعويض تمثيل,ب ـ مع الاحتفاظ بالأحكام الخاصة بتعويض التمثيل الواردة في ملاك وزارة الخارجية، يحدد الحد الأقصى لتعويض التمثيل بـ (500) ل.س شهرياً,ج ـ يصدر ـ بناء على توصية اللجنة الاقتصادية ـ مرسوم بتحديد الوظائف التي يستفيد شاغلوها من هذا التعويض، ومقدار استفادة كل منها، وشروط وقواعد منحه وحجبه 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم الخامس ـ تعويض المسئولية المالية/المادة 102/ 
أ ـ يمنح تعويض المسئولية للعاملين لقاء المسئولية المالية التي يتحملونها,ب ـ يحدد الحد الأقصى لتعويض المسئولية المالية بـ (40%) من الأجر وبما لا يزيد عن (400) ليرة سورية شهرياً,ج ـ تحدد الوظائف التي يستفيد شاغلوها من تعويض المسئولية المالية، ومقدار استفادة كل منها، وشروط وقواعد منحه وحجبه، بمرسوم 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السادس ـ تعويض العمل الإضافي/المادة 103/ 
يقسم تعويض العمل الإضافي إلى الأنواع التالية:ـ,ـ1 أجور ساعات العمل الإضافية,ـ2 تعويض العمل الإضافي المقطوع,ـ3 تعويض اللجان التي تقضي القوانين والأنظمة النافذة بتشكيلها,ـ4 تعويض التكليف بساعات التدريس الإضافية وإلقاء المحاضرات الإضافية,ـ5 التعويض الممنوح من قبل الأفراد والجهات الخاصة المستفيدة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السادس ـ تعويض العمل الإضافي/المادة 104/ 
أ ـ يجوز، بقرار من الوزير المختص أو من يفوضه من المدراء العامين أو من مدراء المشاريع أو من أصحاب السلطة المختصة بالتعيين، تكليف العاملين بساعات عمل إضافية تزيد على ساعات العمل الرسمية المقررة أصولاً في الجهات العي يعملون لديها وبما لا يزيد عن الحدود المسموح بها في قانون العمل وذلك باستثناء حالات الأعمال التحضيرية والتكميلية والكوارث والطوارئ التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل حيث يجوز تكليف العاملين فيها بساعات عمل إضافية تزيد على تلك الحدود,ب ـ يمنح المكلف بساعات عمل إضافية وفق أحكام الفقرة (أ) السابقة أجراً عن كل ساعة إضافية فعلية يعادل قسط الأجر المقطوع لساعة من العمل الرسمي مضافاً إليه (25%) عن ساعة العمل النهارية و (50%) عن ساعة العمل الليلية أما بالنسبة للعاملين على أساس الإنتاج الفعلي فإن هذا المنح يتم على أساس الإنتاج الفعلي المنجز خلال ساعات العمل الإضافي ووفق الأسس المذكورة أعلاه,ج ـ يطبق بشأن تحديد ساعات العمل الإضافي النهارية والليلية الفعلية والقواعد والشروط الواجب توافرها لمنح الأجر عن هذه الساعات، بالنسبة للعاملين في مؤسسات وشركات ومنشآت القطاع العام وشركات الإنشاءات العامة وسائر جهات القطاع العام الاقتصادي، الأحكام النافذة بهذا الشأن في هذا القانون. أما بالنسبة للعاملين في الوزارات والإدارات العامة والهيئات العامة والبلديات والمؤسسات البلدية ووحدات الإدارة المحلية وسائر جهات القطاع العام ذات الطابع الإداري، فتحدد تلك الأمور بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السادس ـ تعويض العمل الإضافي/المادة 105/ 
أ ـ لا يجوز أن يتجاوز مجموع ما يتقاضاه شهرياً أي من العاملين لقاء قيامه بساعات عمل إضافي فعلية، مهما تعددت هذه الأعمال والجهات التي تؤدي فيها، (50%) من أجر وربما لا يزيد عن (600) ليرة سورية,ب ـ يستثنى من الحد الأقصى المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (أ) السابقة، تعويض الحالات الاستثنائية المنصوص عنها في الفقرة (أ) من المادة (104) 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السادس ـ تعويض العمل الإضافي/المادة 106/ 
أ ـ مع مراعاة ما ورد في هذه المادة والمواد (107 ـ 111) من هذا القانون يبقى التكليف بساعات التدريس وإلقاء المحاضرات الإضافية في المعاهد على مختلف أنواعها، والمدارس التعليمية والمدارس المسلكية، والمراكز والدورات التدريبية، ومدارس ومراكز محو الأمية والمراكز الثقافية، خاضعاً للقوانين والأنظمة النافذة بهذا الشأن,ويتمتع المعلمون والمدرسون على ملاكات المعاهد والمؤسسات التعليمية التابعة لوزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالامتيازات الممنوحة بموجب هذا القانون لأمثالهم من المعلمين والمدرسين المعينين على ملاك وزارة التربية,ب ـ لا يجوز أن يتجاوز مجموع ما يتقاضاه شهرياً أي من العاملين لقاء التدريس وإلقاء المحاضرات الإضافية في الجهات المذكورة في الفقرة (أ) السابقة ـ مهما تعددت ـ (55%) من الأجر وبما لا يزيد عن (1525) ليرة سورية,ج ـ يحدد مقدار أجر الساعة أو المحاضرة الإضافية الواحدة في كل من الجهات المحددة في الفقرة (أ) السابقة بمرسوم 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السادس ـ تعويض العمل الإضافي/المادة 107/ 
يجوز بقرار من الوزير المختص، تكليف العاملين بأعمال إضافية محددة خارج أوقات العمل الرسمي المقرر في الجهات التي يعملون لديها ومنحهم لقاءها تعويضاً مقطوعاً يحدد في ذلك القرار، على أن لا يتجاوز مجموع ما يتقاضاه شهرياً أي من العاملين لقاء هذه الأعمال ـ مهما تعددت ـ (50%) من الأجر وبما لا يزيد عن (600) ليرة سورية 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السادس ـ تعويض العمل الإضافي/المادة 108/ 
أ ـ لا يتقاضى رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس الإدارة المحلية واللجان الإدارية والعاملين فيها أي تعويض عن حضور جلسات هذه المجالس واللجان,ويعتبر حضور هذه الجلسات من واجبات الوظيفة ويترتب على عدم حضورها بدون عذر مشروع اعتبارها غياباً غير مبرر عن الدوام الرسمي في اليوم الذي يعقد فيه الاجتماع,ب ـ تخضع اللجان الأخرى التي تقضي القوانين والأنظمة النافذة بتشكيلها ـ بشأن التعويضات الممنوحة لرؤسائها وأعضائها ـ إلى النصوص الناظمة لها في تلك القوانين والأنظمة على أن لا يتجاوز مجموع ما يتقاضاه أي منهم لقاء حضور هذه اللجان ـ مهما تعددت ـ (50%) من الأجر وبما لا يزيد عن (600) ليرة سورية,ج ـ يشترط في منح التعويضات المقررة في النصوص القانونية والتنظيمية النافذة لرؤساء وأعضاء اللجان المنوه بها في الفقرة (ب) السابقة، أن يتم عقد جلساتها خارج ساعات العمل الرسمي المقررة في الجهة التي يتبع إليها صاحب العلاقة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السادس ـ تعويض العمل الإضافي/المادة 109/ 
أ ـ لا يجوز أن يتجاوز مجموع ما يتقاضاه أي من العاملين من أجور ساعات إضافية وتعويضات أعمال إضافية وتعويض اللجان ـ مهما تعددت ـ (60%) من الأجر وبما لا يزيد عن (800) ل.س,ب ـ لا يجوز أن يتجاوز مجموع ما يتقاضاه أي من العاملين من أجور ساعات إضافية وتعويضات أعمال إضافية وتعويضات اللجان وتعويضات التدريس وإلقاء المحاضرات الإضافية ـ مهما تعددت ـ (70%) من الأجر وبما لا يزيد عن (1525) ل.س,ج ـ تسري أحكام هذه المادة سواء أتم التكليف في الجهة التي يعمل بها العامل أو في أية جهة عامة أخرى,د ـ يستثنى من الحد الأقصى المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة التعويض المذكور في الفقرة (ب) من المادة (105) 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السادس ـ تعويض العمل الإضافي/المادة 110/ 
أ ـ لا تعتبر من قبيل التعويضات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة التي يتقاضاها العاملون بصفتهم الوظيفية من الأفراد والجهات الخاصة المستفيدة وتبقى خاضعة إلى القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة النافذة بشأنها شريطة أن تتم الأعمال خارج أوقات الدوام الرسمي المقرر في الجهات التي يعملون لديها,ولا يجوز منحهم لقاء القيام بهذه الأعمال أي أجر أو تعويض إضافة إلى ما يستوفى من الأفراد والجهات الخاصة المذكورة على أن لا يتجاوز مجموع هذه التعويضات سواء كانت منفردة أو مجتمعة 50% من الأجر وبما لا يزيد عن 800 ل.س شهرياً,ب ـ لا يجوز أن يتجاوز مجموع ما يتقاضاه أي من العاملين بموجب هذه المادة و المادة (109) السابقة (70%) من الأجر وبما لا يزيد عن (1525) ل.س. ولا يدخل ضمن هذا الحد الأقصى التعويض المذكور في الفقرة (ب) من المادة 105,ج ـ تسري أحكام هذه المادة سواء أتم المنح في الجهة التي يعمل بها العامل أو في أية جهة عامة أخرى,د ـ تراعى في منح التعويضات المنصوص عليها في المواد (103 ـ 110) من هذا القانون أحكام القوانين التفرغ الوظيفي 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السادس ـ تعويض العمل الإضافي/المادة 111/ 
أ ـ يستثنى من الحدود المعينة في المواد (103 ـ 110) من هذا القانون:ـ,ـ1 تعويض تصحيح أوراق الامتحانات وأعمال الامتحانات,ـ2 تعويضات التأليف أو الاختراع,ـ3 التعويضات التي تمنح بمناسبة التخمين العام لريع العقارات والعرصات واللجان المالية المتعلقة بضرائب الدخل,ـ4 تعويض الإنتاج الفكري والصحفي,ـ5 تعويض الإنتاج الفني وتعويض الأعمال الفنية التي يؤديها الفنانون,ـ6 تعويض البحث العلمي,ـ7 تعويض الدراسات العلمية والتقنية والفنية والهندسية,ـ8 تعويض الترجمة,ـ9 التعويضات التي تقررها لجان الإنجاز المشكلة من قبل رئيس الجمهورية,ـ10 أجور الخدمات الطبية الممنوحة بموجب القوانين والأنظمة النافذة,ـ11 أتعاب التحكيم,ـ12 أجور خبراء المحاكم,ـ13 التعويضات الشهرية الممنوحة للرياضيين بموجب القانون (41) تاريخ 7/12/1974,ب ـ يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء قرارات تتضمن تحديد حدود وقواعد وأسس منح كل من تعويض الإنتاج الفكري والصحفي والفني والأعمال الفنية المؤداة من قبل الفنانين والبحث العلمي والدراسات العلمية والتقنية والفنية والهندسية والترجمة والتحكيم والتعويضات المقررة من قبل لجان الإنجاز المشكلة من قبل رئيس الجمهورية. وكذلك تعويضات الخدمات الطبية الممنوحة بموجب القوانين والأنظمة النافذة,ج ـ مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (ب) السابقة، تبقى التعويضات المستثناة من الحدود المعينة في هذا القانون والمشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة خاضعة للقوانين والأنظمة النافذة بشأنها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الأول ـ تعويضات الانتقال ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 112/ 
أ ـ يستحق العاملون الذين ينتقلون بداعي الوظيفة ضمن الأراضي السورية تعويض انتقال يومي يعادل قسط يوم ونصف من أجرهم,ب ـ يعطى تعويض الانتقال المحدد في الفقرة السابقة عن كل يوم يقضيه العامل خارج منطقة عمله وذلك اعتباراً من ساعة المغادرة إلى ساعة العودة لمنطقة عمله ولا يستحق أي تعويض إذا لم يتجاوز بعد المكان الذي ينتقل إليه العامل (50) كيلو متراً عن منطقة عمله ما لم يكن الانتقال خارج حدود المحافظة التي يعمل لديها,ج ـ يحسب تعويض الانتقال عن أجزاء اليوم كما يلي:ـ,ـ1 تعويض يوم ونصف: عن المدة التي لا تقل عن (12) ساعة,ـ2 نصف التعويض المنصوص في البند (1) السابق: عن المدة التي لا تقل عن ست ساعات ولا تبلغ (12) ساعة,ـ3 لا يحسب أي تعويض عن المدة التي تقل عن (6) ساعات,د ـ لا يجوز أن تتجاوز مدة المهمة الرسمية التي يمنح عنها تعويض الانتقال (60) يوماً إلا بموافقة خطية مسبقة من الوزير المختص وبحد أقصى قدره (90) يوماً 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الأول ـ تعويضات الانتقال ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 113/ 
يخفض تعويض الانتقال المستحق بموجب المادة السابقة بمقدار الثلث إذا قدم للعامل المبيت أو المأكل ومقدار الثلثين في حال تقديمهما معاً 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الأول ـ تعويضات الانتقال ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 114/ 
يمنح تعويض الانتقال في الحالات التالية:ـ,ـ1 العامل المعين مجدداً إذا كان يقطن خارج منطقة عمله. ويعتبر بحكم العامل المعين مجدداً العامل المسرح أو المستقيل أو المصروف من الخدمة المعاد إلى الوظيفة إذا كان يقطن خارج منطقة عمله,ـ2 العامل المنقول ضمن الجهة العامة الواحدة أو من جهة عامة إلى أخرى إذا كان نقل العامل بناء على طلبه. وتتحمل الجهة العامة المنقول إليها العامل تعويض الانتقال,ـ3 العامل المندب من جهة عامة إلى أخرى وكذلك الذي ينهى ندبه، وتتحمل الجهة العامة المندب إليها العامل تعويض الانتقال,ـ4 العامل القائم بمهمة رسمية,ـ5 العامل القائم بمهمة رسمية الذي يضطر للتأخر في العودة لأسباب قاهرة أو للمعالجة في أحد المشافي الصحية أو للمكوث في محجر صحي,ـ6 العامل المدعو للمثول أمام شعب التجنيد تمهيداً لالتحاقه بخدمة العلم الإلزامية أو الاحتياطية,ـ7 العامل الذي يغادر منطقة عمله للاشتراك في الامتحانات المسلكية أو المهنية التي تجري بناء على طلب الجهة العامة,ـ8 العامل الذي يغادر منطقة عمله للمثول أمام لجان التسريح الطبية,ـ9 العامل الذي يغادر منطقة عمله بدعوة رسمية لأداء شهادة لها علاقة بإحدى الجهات العامة وذلك أمام إحدى الجهات المختصة بالتحقيق القضائي أو المحاكم أو الجهات التأديبية أو الجهات الرسمية الأخرى,ـ10 العامل الذي يغادر منطقة عمله للمثول أمام إحدى الجهات المختصة بالتحقيق القضائي أو إحدى المحاكم أو إحدى الجهات التأديبية أو إحدى الجهات الرسمية الأخرى كمدعى عليه بسبب يتعلق بالوظيفة شريطة تحقق الشروط الواردة بهذا الشأن في الفقرة (ب) من المادة (92) من هذا القانون,ـ11 العامل الذي تنتهي خدمته أو تنهى خدمته لأي سبب كان، باستثناء الاستقالة أو ما في حكمها التي لا ترتب معاشاً تقاعدياً، حين طلبه العودة إلى محل إقامته أو أي مكان آخر يختاره ضمن القطر 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الأول ـ تعويضات الانتقال ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 115/ 
مع مراعاة الأحكام المتعلقة بالعاملين في الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش والجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية الواردة في القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بهم,ـ يعطى تعويض الانتقال بناء على إذن سفر موقع من:ـ,ـ الوزير المختص: لمعاوني الوزير والمديرين العامين والمدراء في الإدارة المركزية للوزارة ذات العلاقة,ـ معاون الوزير أو المدير العام المختص ـ حسب الحال ـ: لبقية العاملين في الإدارة المركزية للجهة العامة ذات الطابع الإداري,ـ المدير العام: أو من يفوضه لسائر العاملين في المؤسسة أو الشركة أو المنشأة العامة، سواء في الإدارة المركزية أو الفروع في المحافظات,ـ المحافظين أو من يفوضونهم: لبقية العاملين في مركز المحافظة,ـ مدراء المناطق أو من يفوضونهم من مدراء النواحي: لبقية العاملين في المنطقة,ب ـ 1 ـ يتوجب على العامل توقيع إذن سفره من السلطة المختصة المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) السابقة قبل مغادرته مركز عمله وبعد عودته إليه. وتحدد السلطة المذكورة حين توقيعها ساعة المغادرة وساعة الوصول إلى منطقة عمله,ـ2 يدون العامل، الذي يشغل وظيفة مدير فما فوق بنفسه على إذن سفره، ساعة وصوله إلى مكان مهمته وساعة مغادرته له. أما العاملون الآخرون فتشاهد أذون سفرهم بالوصول إلى مكان المهمة والمغادرة من أعلى رئيس إداري يعمل في مكان المهمة في الجهة العامة التي يتبعها العامل وذلك في حالة وجود فرع للجهة العامة المعينة في مكان المهمة وإلا فمن المحافظ أو مدير المنطقة أو مدير الناحية أو من يمثلهم ـ حسب الحال ,ج ـ يتوجب على العامل الحصول على إذن السفر قبل مغادرته منطقة عمله غير أنه في الحالات الاضطرارية التي تستدعي المغادرة السريعة في وقت يتعذر فيه الحصول على إذن السفر فيكتفى بأخذ موافقة شفوية على المغادرة من المرجع المختص المشار إليه في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة، على أن ينظم إذن السفر ويؤشر عليه فور عودة العامل من مهمته,د ـ لا يجوز استعمال إذن السفر إلا لسفرة واحدة، والمقصود بالسفرة الواحدة المدة التي يقضيها العامل خارج منطقة عمله منذ تركه لها وحتى عودته لها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الأول ـ تعويضات الانتقال ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 116/ 
يجوز منح العامل، الذي تستوجب طبيعة عمله سفراً متواصلاً أو القيام بمهمة طارئة تعويضاً شهرياً مقطوعاً يحدده الوزير المختص بقرار منه على أن يحدد في القرار منطقة العمل والمهمة وعدد الجولات وعلى أن لا يتجاوز تعويض الانتقال الشهري (50%) من أجر العامل المقطوع 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الأول ـ تعويضات الانتقال ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 117/ 
أن الأشخاص من غير العاملين الذين يكلفون بالانتقال خارج محل إقامتهم بناء على دعوة رسمية من الدولة، يسافرون على حسابهم ويحدد مقدار تعويض انتقالهم ودرجات سفرهم في وسائط النقل بقرار من الوزير المختص 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الثاني ـ تعويضات الانتقال للموفدين بمهمة رسمية خارج القطر/المادة 118/ 
مع مراعاة قانون البعثات العلمية:ـ,أ) يتم إيفاد العاملين والأشخاص المكلفين بمهام رسمية خارج القطر وفق ما يلي:ـ,ـ1 بمرسوم: في الحالتين التاليتين:ـ,ـ الإيفاد لتمثيل القطر، سواء تم الإيفاد في القطاع الإداري أم في القطاع الاقتصادي,ـ الإيفاد في القطاع الإداري، وذلك مع مراعاة البندين (2 و 5) من هذه الفقرة,ـ2 بقرار من القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة: للموفدين من العاملين المدنيين في القوات المسلحة وفي وزارة الدفاع والجهات الإدارية والاقتصادية التابعة لها,ـ3 بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء: الإيفاد في المؤسسات والشركات والمنشآت العامة لمدة تتجاوز /5/ أيام,ـ4 بقرار من المدير العام المختص بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة باللجنة الإدارية ـ حسب الحال ـ الإيفاد في المؤسسات والشركات والمنشآت لمدة لا تتجاوز / 5 / أيام كحد أقصى غير قابلة للتمديد إلا بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء,ـ5 بقرار من المدير العام للجهات الإعلامية التالية:ـ,أ ـ مؤسسة الوحدة للصحافة والطباعة والنشر,ب ـ الوكالة العربية السورية للأنباء,ج ـ مؤسسة تشرين للصحافة والطباعة والنشر,د ـ المؤسسة العربية السورية لتوزيع المطبوعات,ويمارس المدير العام للهيئة العامة للإذاعة والتلفزيون بالنسبة لإيفاد العاملين لديه من الصحفيين والفنانين صلاحيات المدير العام لمؤسسة الوحدة للصحافة والطباعة والنشر أما إداريو الهيئة فيتم إيفادهم بقرار من رئيس مجلس الإدارة,ب) يحدد في صك الإيفاد مدى استحقاق الموفد لتعويضات الانتقال، والجهة التي تتحمل دفع هذه التعويضات 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الثاني ـ تعويضات الانتقال للموفدين بمهمة رسمية خارج القطر/المادة 119/ 
يعطى العاملون والأشخاص المكلفون بمهمة رسمية في البلاد العربية والأجنبية التعويضات التالية باسم تعويضات انتقال:ـ,أ ـ يعطى العاملون تعويض الانتقال المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (أ) من المادة (112) من هذا القانون مضافاً إليه بدل الاغتراب المقرر للعاملين في السلك الخارجي في البلد الموفد إليه العامل,ب ـ يطبق على رؤساء البعثات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية والعاملين فيها ومن في حكمهم الموفدين بمهمة رسمية خارج مراكز وظائفهم الأحكام الواردة بهذا الشأن في ملاك وزارة الخارجية,ج ـ يحدد للموفد من غير العاملين في صك إيفاده أجر شهري مقطوع مؤقت ويعطى:ـ,ـ1 مقدار من الأجر المؤقت المذكور مضافاً إليه بدل الاغتراب المقرر للعاملين في السلك الخارجي في البلد الموفد إليه,د ـ لا تدخل في حساب بدل الاغتراب العلاوات المقررة للمتزوجين بموجب ملاك وزارة الخارجية,هـ يبدأ حق العامل أو الشخص الموفد خارج القطر ببدل الاغتراب قبل وصوله إلى المكان الموفد إليه بـ (24) ساعة وينتهي اعتباراً من ساعة انتهاء المهمة في ذلك المكان,و ـ يضاف إلى كامل التعويضات المحددة بمقتضى الفقرات (أ، ب، ج) من هذه المادة (20%) لقاء النفقات النثرية,ز ـ يعطى تعويض الانتقال الوارد في هذه المادة مهما بلغت مدة المهمة، ويحسب وفقاً للفقرات (أ، ب، ج) من المادة (112) من هذا القانون,ح ـ يخفض تعويض الانتقال اليومي وبدل الاغتراب والنفقات النثرية بموجب هذه المادة بمقدار الثلث إذا قدم المبيت أو المأكل وبمقدار الثلثين في حال تقديمهما معاً,ط ـ لا يجوز تقاضي تعويضات الانتقال من أكثر من جهة واحدة. وإذا تقاضى الموفد أي تعويض نقدي آخر لقاء الانتقال إضافة إلى ما يستحقه من تعويضات انتقال بموجب الفقرات السابقة فيحسم ما تقاضاه من استحقاقه المذكور 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الثالث ـ أجور النقل ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 120/ 
أ ـ تقدم وسائط النقل عيناً إلى العامل في الحالات المحددة في المادة (114) من هذا القانون,ب ـ إذا تعذر تقديم وسائط النقل عيناً إلى العامل، يمنح أجور النقل عن مقعد واحد في واسطة النقل التي تحدد في إذن سفره وفقاً للتعرفات الرسمية مضافاً إليها (30%) لقاء النفقات النثرية,ج ـ يجوز في الأحوال التي يعود تقديرها للوزير المختص الموافقة على استئجار سيارة خاصة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الثالث ـ أجور النقل ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 121/ 
أ ـ يحق للعامل في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات (1 و 2 و 3 و 11) من المادة (114) من هذا القانون، أن ينقل أفراد عائلته على حساب الدولة. وتشمل العائلة:ـ,ـ1 الزوجة أو الزوجات مهما بلغ عددهن ووفق أحكام الشريعة,ـ2 الأولاد الذين يستحق عنهم التعويض العائلي,ـ3 الوالدان والأخوة والأخوات الذين يعيلهم شرعاً,ب ـ يضاف إلى أجور النقل المستحقة وفق هذه المادة (30%) لقاء النفقات النثرية,ج ـ تستفيد أفراد عائلة العامل المتوفى من أحكام هذه المادة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الثالث ـ أجور النقل ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 122/ 
تقدم وسائط النقل عيناً إلى العامل في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات (1 و 2 و 3 و 11) من المادة (114) من هذا القانون لنقل أمتعته وأثاث منزله 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الثالث ـ أجور النقل ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 123/ 
إذا تعذر تقديم وسائط النقل عيناً إلى العامل لنقل أمتعته وأثاثه فيتم نقلها وفق ما يلي:ـ,ـ1 إذا كان العامل غير متزوج وكان لا يعيل أحداً من أفراد عائلته المنصوص عليهم في المادة (121) من هذا القانون تدفع له أجور نقل (2500) ك.غ وفق التعرفة الرسمية,ـ2 إذا كان العامل متزوجاً أو كان يعيل أحد أو بعض أفراد عائلته المنصوص عليهم في المادة (121) من هذا القانون وكانت أمتعته وأثاث منزله لا يستوعب سيارة كاملة تدفع له أجور نقل (5000) ك.غ وفق التعرفة الرسمية,ـ3 إذا كان العامل متزوجاً أو كان يعيل أحد أو بعض أفراد عائلته المنصوص عليهم في المادة (121) من هذا القانون وكانت أمتعته وأثاث منزله ذات حجم يتطلب سيارة كاملة فتستأجر له: بناء على طلبه، واسطة نقل تتناسب حمولتها مع حجم ووزن أمتعته وأثاثه المنقول، وتحدد كيفية الاستئجار وشروطه وإثبات وصول الأشياء بتعليمات تصدر عن وزير المالية,ب ـ تصرف للعامل النفقات التي تعتبر من متممات نقل الأمتعة والأثاث. وتحدد أنواع هذه النفقات وشروط صرفها بتعليمات تصدر عن وزير المالية,ج ـ يستفيد أفراد عائلة المتوفى من أحكام هذه المادة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الرابع ـ أجور النقل إلى خارج الأراضي السورية وبالعكس/المادة 124/ 
تتحمل الدولة أجور نقل العاملين الموفدين بمهمة رسمية: وتحدد درجات السفر وفق ما يلي:ـ,أولاً ـ في الطائرة:ـ,الدرجة السياحية: جميع العاملين,ثانياً ـ في الباخرة:ـ,درجة أولى: جميع العاملين,ثالثاً ـ في القطار:ـ,درجة أولى: جميع العاملين,رابعاً ـ في السيارة: مقعد في سيارة صغيرة (سياحية) لجميع العاملين 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الرابع ـ أجور النقل إلى خارج الأراضي السورية وبالعكس/المادة 125/ 
أ ـ تتحمل الدولة أجور نقل العاملين المعينين في البعثات أو المكاتب الخارجية أو المنقولين إلى هذه البعثات أو المكاتب، أو المنقولين منها، أو من يعتبرون بحكمهم، كما تتحمل أجور نقل أفراد عائلات العاملين المذكورين وأمتعتهم وأثاثهم وذلك وفق الملاك الخاص بوزارة الخارجية,ب ـ يستفيد أفراد عائلة المتوفى من أحكام هذه المادة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الخامس ـ أحكام عامة في نفقات الانتقال/المادة 126/ 
يجوز دفع سلفة على تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الخامس ـ أحكام عامة في نفقات الانتقال/المادة 127/ 
أ ـ يسقط حق العامل بالمطالبة بتعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل بعد انقضاء ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدور صك إيفاده أو انتهاء مهمته أو وصوله أو وصول أفراد عائلته أو أمتعته وأثاثه إلى محل الإقامة الجديدة، أيها أصلح له,وتسترد السلفة المدفوعة له على تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل بكاملها في حالة عدم قيام العامل بالمطالبة المذكورة وبتسديد تلك السلفة أصولاً خلال مدة الستة أشهر المشار إليها آنفاً,ب ـ يجب أن تكون المطالبة المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) السابقة خطية ومسجلة في ديوان الجهة العامة ذات العلاقة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الخامس ـ أحكام عامة في نفقات الانتقال/المادة 128/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بالأحكام الواردة في ملاك وزارة الخارجية، تتحمل الدولة نفقات نقل جثمان الموفد بمهمة رسمية خارج القطر إلى مكان دفنه في حالة وفاته 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم الثامن ـ التعويضات الممنوحة من الشركات والمؤسسات المشتركة/المادة 129/ 
أ ـ تؤول إلى صندوق الدين العام المبالغ التي تصرف لممثلي الدولة في الشركات والمؤسسات المشتركة السورية والعربية والأجنبية، وكذلك للعاملين في الجهات العامة الذين يقومون في تلك الشركات والمؤسسات بجهود وأعمال إضافة إلى وظائفهم أو أعمالهم في جهاتهم العامة الأصلية ,ب ـ تصرف من صندوق الدين العام: لممثلي الدولة والعاملين المنوه بهم في الفقرة (أ) السابقة، التعويضات لقاء تمثيلهم الدولة في الشركات والمؤسسات المذكورة أو لقاء جهودهم المبذولة فيها وذلك وفق الأسس والقواعد التي تصدر بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على توصية اللجنة الاقتصادية,ج ـ لا يجوز أن تتجاوز التعويضات التي تصرف وفق أحكام الفقرة (ب) السابقة: سواء كانت منفردة أو مزدوجة: (100 % ) من أجر صاحب العلاقة,د ـ لا تدخل في شمول أحكام هذه المادة: المبالغ التي تمنح لممثلي الدولة والعاملين المنوه بهم من الشركات والمؤسسات المشتركة السورية والعربية والأجنبية مقابل تعويض الانتقال,هـ تستثنى التعويضات التي تصرف وفق أحكام هذه المادة من الحدود القصوى للتعويضات المنصوص عليها في القسم السادس من هذا الفصل 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الثاني ـ علاوة الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/المادة 130/ 
يخضع العاملون في الجهات العامة المشمولة بأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم (1 لعام 1974 والقانون رقم (1) لعام 1986، لأنظمة علاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية الصادرة بالاستناد إلى هذين التشريعين 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الثاني ـ علاوة الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/المادة 131/ 
يجوز في الجهات العامة الأخرى، وبقرار من الوزير المختص، منح العاملين في هذه الجهات حوافز مادية ومكافآت تشجيعية ضمن حدود الاعتمادات المرصدة في الموازنة لهذا الغرض. وتحدد بمرسوم حدود وأسس وقواعد منح وحجب الحوافز المادية والمكافآت التشجيعية المشار إليها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 132/ 
تنتهي خدمة العامل لأحد الأسباب التالية:ـ,ـ1 إتمام العامل الستين من العمر,ـ2 الاستقالة أو ما في حكمها,ـ3 التسريح لأسباب صحية,ـ4 ثبوت عدم صلاحية العامل المتمرن,ـ5 التسريح بسبب ضعف أداء العامل,ـ6 التسريح التأديبي,ـ7 الطرد,ـ8 إلغاء الوظيفة,ـ9 الصرف من الخدمة,ـ10 الوفاة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 133/ 
يجوز في حالات الضرورة، بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على طلب العامل واقتراح الوزير المختص، تجديد خدمة العامل بعد إتمامه الستين من العمر لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد حتى خمس سنوات على أبعد حد وتدخل الخدمة الممددة في حساب المعاش والترفيع 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 134/ 
أ ـ الاستقالة هي تقديم العامل طلباً خطياً إلى مرجعه بإعفائه من الخدمة ويتم قبول هذه الاستقالة:ـ,ـ1 بمرسوم: بالنسبة لمعاوني الوزير والمديرين العامين,ـ2 بقرار من الوزير المختص أو صك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين أيهما أدنى: بالنسبة لسائر العاملين,ب ـ يجب البت في طلب الاستقالة إما بالقبول أو الرفض خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ تقديمه,ج ـ تطبق بحق العاملين المخالفين لأحكام هذه المادة المؤيدات الواردة في القوانين النافذة بهذا الشأن 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 135/ 
يحق للعامل سحب طلب استقالته قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة في الفقرة (ب) من المادة (134) السابقة وقبل أن يصدر صك قبول استقالته وفي هذه الحالة يعتبر طلب الاستقالة ملغى 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 136/ 
أ ـ يعتبر بحكم المستقيل عند عدم وجود أسباب مبررة تقبرها الجهة العامة,ـ1 العامل المعين أو المسمى أو المنقول أو المندب الذي لا يباشر عمله خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه صك التعيين أو التسمية أو النقل أو الندب,ـ2 العامل الذي ينهى ندبه ولا يلتحق بوظيفته خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه صك انتهاء الندب,ـ3 العامل الذي يترك وظيفته بدون إجازة قانونية ولا يستأنف عمله خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ تركه الوظيفة أو الذي يتغيب من /30/ يوماً بصورة متقطعة خلال السنة الواحدة,ـ4 العامل المجاز الذي لا يستأنف عمله خلال (15) يوماً من انتهاء إجازته,ـ5 العامل المدعو لخدمة العلم الذي لا يستأنف عمله خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ تسريحه من الجيش,ـ6 العامل الموفد بمهمة رسمية الذي لا يستأنف عمله خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ إنهاء إيفاده,ـ7 العامل الموفد للدراسة أو للإطلاع أو للتدريب الذي لا يضع نفسه تحت تصرف جهته العامة خلال (30) يوماً من تاريخ انتهاء أو إنهاء إيفاده,ـ8 العامل المعار أو المجاز إجازة خاصة بلا أجر الذي لا يضع نفسه تحت تصرف جهته العامة خلال (30) يوماً من تاريخ انتهاء الإعارة أو الإجازة,ب ـ في حال عودة العامل إلى عمله قبل انقضاء المدد المحددة في الفقرة /أ/ السابقة أو في حال إعادته إليها بعد انقضاء المدد المذكورة بسبب اعتبار غيابه مبرراً من قبل الجهة العامة فيعتبر هذا الغياب إجازة إدارية محسوبة على إجازته الإدارية السنوية وعند عدم كفايتها يعتبر الباقي إجازة خاصة بلا أجر,ج ـ تطبق بحق العاملين المعتبرين بحكم المستقيلين المؤيدات الواردة في القوانين النافذة بهذا الشأن 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 137/ 
أ ـ يتبع في حال إلغاء الوظيفة ما يلي:ـ,ـ1 ينقل العامل إلى وظيفة شاغرة تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها معادلة لوظيفته في ملاكه، كما يجوز نقله إلى مثل هذه الوظيفة في أي ملاك آخر,ـ2 عند عدم وجود وظيفة شاغرة معادلة في ملاكه أو عدم نقله إلى ملاك آخر يعطى العامل حق الخيار، خلال شهر بدءاً من تاريخ إلغاء الوظيفة، بين قبول وظيفة أدنى مع احتفاظه بأجره وبحقه في شغل أول وظيفة في ملاكه معادلة لوظيفته الملغاة وبين التسريح وتصفية حقوقه وفق القوانين النافذة,ب ـ يتم التسريح بصك من السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين خلال مدة أقصاها (30) يوماً تبدأ اعتباراً من تاريخ اختيار العامل التسريح 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 138/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام قانون الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش:ـ,ـ1 يجوز، بمرسوم صرف العامل من الخدمة دون ذكر الأسباب التي دعت لهذا الصرف، وتصفى حقوق العامل المصروف من الخدمة وفقاً للقوانين النافذة,ـ2 إن مراسيم الصرف من الخدمة وفقاً لأحكام هذه المادة غير قابلة لأي طريق من طرق المراجعة أو الطعن أمام أية جهة أو مرجع، وترد الدعاوى التي تقام ضد هذا النوع من المراسيم أياً كان سببها,ـ3 لا يسمح باستخدام العامل المصروف من الخدمة بموجب هذه المادة وذلك مهما كانت صفة هذا الاستخدام، إلا بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء يجيز ذلك 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 139/ 
أ ـ يصرف للعامل الذي تنتهي خدمته بسبب إحدى الحالات التالية، منحة نقدية تعادل مثلي أجره الأخير,ـ1 إتمام العامل الستين من العمر,ـ2 الاستقالة التي ترتب معاشاً تقاعدياً,ـ3 التسريح لأسباب صحية,ـ4 التسريح بسبب إلغاءه الوظيفة,ـ5 الصرف من الخدمة لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة خمسة عشر عاماً أو أكثر,ـ6 التسريح بسبب ضعف الأداء، لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة عشرين عاماً أو أكثر,ـ7 الوفاة,ب ـ يصرف للعامل الذي تنتهي خدمته بسبب إحدى الحالات التالية، منحة نقدية تعادل مثل أجره الأخير,ـ1 الاستقالة التي لا ترتب معاشاً تقاعدياً,ـ2 الصرف من الخدمة لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة أقل من خمسة عشر عاماً,ـ3 التسريح بسبب ضعف الأداء، لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة أقل من عشرين عاماً,ج ـ لا يجوز صرف المنحة النقدية المذكورة أكثر من مرة طيلة مدة خدمة العامل في الدولة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 140/ 
أ ـ يجوز بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين، بعد موافقة الوزير المختص، إعادة العامل المستقيل أو المعتبر بحكم المستقيل بأجره السابق إلى وظيفة تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها,ب ـ يجوز بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين إعادة العامل المسرح بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة، بأجره السابق لوظيفة تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها,ج ـ يجوز بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين إعادة العامل المسرح لأسباب صحية إلى الخدمة وفق أحكام إعادة العامل المسرح بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة وذلك إذا شفي نهائياً من مرضه وكان شفاؤه مؤيداً بتقرير من لجنة التسريح الطبية العامة,د ـ يجب أن تتوفر في العامل المعاد وفق أحكام هذه المادة الشروط العامة للتعيين المنصوص عليها في المادة (7) من هذا القانون. ولا تخضع الإعادة إلى أحكام المواد (8 ـ 11) من هذا القانون,هـ يقصد بالأجر السابق في مجال تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة الراتب أو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي كان فيه العامل عند انتهاء خدمته مضافاً إليه الزيادات العامة في الرواتب والأجور التي لحقت مقداره بمقتضى النصوص التشريعية الصادرة بهذا الشأن 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 141/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بالأحكام القانوني المتعلقة بنقل ضباط الجيش والقوات المسلحة وقوى الأمن الداخلي إلى وظائف مدنية، والمنحة الخاصة في أحوال نقل العاملين في وزارة الخارجية وتعويضات المعالجة والتداوي للعاملين في البعثات الخارجية ومن في حكمهم لا يجوز منح العاملين أي مبلغ أو مزية إضافة إلى الأجر المعرف في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون سوى التعويضات والمكافئات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمزايا الأخرى المنصوص عنها في هذا القانون، وفي الأنظمة الداخلية الصادرة وفقاً لأحكامه,وتعتبر جميع التعويضات والمكافآت والعلاوات والمزايا وسائر المبالغ التي كانت تدفع إضافة إلى الراتب أو الأجر الشهري المقطوع والتي لم يرد عليها نص في هذا القانون ملغاة حكماً وذلك سواء وردت في قوانين أو أنظمة عامة أم خاصة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 142/ 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (97) من هذا القانون بالنسبة للتعويضات التي بقيت خاضعة للقوانين والأنظمة بها، تحسب التعويضات والمكافآت التشجيعية والعلاوات الإنتاجية والحوافز المادية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون على أساس الأجور الشهرية المقطوعة بتاريخ أداء العمل الذي استوجبه التعويض أو المكافأة أو الحافز أو العلاوة وذلك فيما إذا منحت على أساس نسبي من الأجر 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 143/ 
كل من يتقاضى تعويضاً أو مكافئة أو حافزاً أو علاوة إنتاجية أو مزية تتجاوز الحد الأقصى المقرر في هذا القانون والمراسيم والقرارات الصادرة بالاستناد إليه، يسترد منه المبالغ الذي يزيد على الحد الأقصى المذكور، وفي حال ثبوت سوء نيته يعاقب بالإضافة إلى الاسترداد بغرامة تعادل ضعف المبلغ المذكور 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 144/ 
القضاء الإداري هو السلطة المختصة بالنظر في جميع المنازعات الناشئة عن تطبيق هذا القانون بما في ذلك الخلافات المالية الناجمة عن الأجور والتعويضات للعاملين وسائر المنازعات التي تنشأ بينهم وبين أي من الجهات العامة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 145/ 
يخضع العاملون إلى أحكام قانون التنظيم النقابي العمالي وتعديلاته النافذة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 146/ 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (162) من هذا القانون، يخضع العاملون الذين يجري تعيينهم بعد نفاذه إلى قانون تأميني موحد، وإلى أن يصدر هذا القانون يطبق عليهم قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 147/ 
أ ـ يحدث:ـ,ـ1 سجل عام للعاملين في جميع الجهات العامة,ـ2 سجل خاص للعاملين في كل من الجهات العامة,ب ـ يرتبط السجل العام برئاسة مجس الوزراء,ج ـ يصدر النظام الخاص للسجل العام للعاملين في كل الجهات العامة لكل من السجلين المذكورين من رئيس مجلس الوزراء 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السادس عشر ـ أحكام خاصة بالاستخدام المؤقت والتعاقد/المادة 148/ 
أ ـ يجوز للجهة العامة وضمن حدود الاعتمادات المرصدة في الموازنة لهذا الغرض استخدام عمال مؤقتين على أعمال مؤقتة بطبيعتها موسميين أو عرضيين,ب ـ يحدد النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة، الحالات والأعمال التي يجوز فيها استخدام هؤلاء العمال كما يحدد بوجه خاص:ـ,ـ1 الأسس والقواعد التي يجري بموجبها استخدام هؤلاء العمال,ـ2 الأسس والشرائط التي يتم بموجبها تحديد الأجور التي يتم فيها الاستخدام,ج ـ يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزيري المالية والشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال صكاً نموذجياً يتم بموجبه إجراء صكوك الاستخدام,د ـ يستفيد العمال المؤقتون من التعويض العائلي اعتباراً من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ووفق الأحكام النافذة بهذا الشأن على العاملين الدائمين,هـ يخضع العمال المؤقتون والموسميون والعرضيون في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في صكوك استخدامهم المنبثقة عن الصك النموذجي لأحكام هذا القانون وقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية في سائر المنازعات التي تنشأ بينهم وبين الدولة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السادس عشر ـ أحكام خاصة بالاستخدام المؤقت والتعاقد/المادة 149/ 
أ ـ يجوز للجهة العامة، وضمن حدود الاعتماد المرصدة لهذا الغرض في الموازنة، التعاقد مع الخبراء والاختصاصين والمهنيين,ب ـ يحدد النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة:ـ,ـ1 الحالات التي يتم فيها التعاقد,ـ2 أسس وقواعد تحديد أجور المتعاقدين,ـ3 أسس وقواعد تحديد الحقوق الأخرى لهؤلاء المتعاقدين، على أن لا تزيد هذه الحقوق عن الحقوق التي يجوز منحها لأمثالهم من العاملين الدائمين,ـ4 السلطة المخولة بإجراء التعاقد,ج ـ يتم تصديق العقود الجارية وفق أحكام هذه المادة كما يلي:ـ,ـ1 بمرسوم: فيما إذا كان الأجر الشهري المقطوع المتعاقد عليه يبلغ أو يزيد عن الحد الأقصى لأجر الفئة الأولى من جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون,ـ2 بقرار من الوزير المختص: فيما إذا كان الأجر الشهري المقطوع المتعاقد عليه يقل عن الحد المشار إليه في البند (1) السابق,د ـ مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة، يخضع المتعاقدون في علاقتهم مع الجهات العامة المتعاقدين معها، سواء من حيث الحقوق أو الواجبات، إلى الأحكام الواردة في عقود استخدامهم دون غيرها من أحكام هذا القانون أو أي قانون أو نظام آخر 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السادس عشر ـ أحكام خاصة بالاستخدام المؤقت والتعاقد/المادة 150/ 
أ ـ لا يجوز أن يجري الاستخدام المؤقت أو التعاقد المنصوص عليه في هذا الباب على الوظائف المعرفة بمقتضى المادة الأولى من هذا القانون,ب ـ لا ينقلب الاستخدام المؤقت أو التعاقد الجاري وفق أحكام هذا الباب إلى استخدام دائم وذلك مهما مدد أو جدد أو تمدد,ج ـ تنتهي مفاعيل الصكوك والعقود المشار إليها في هذا الباب بانتهاء المدة المحددة فيها ولا يجوز الاستمرار في تنفيذها بعد ذلك إلا إذا جددت أو مددت أصولاً 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السادس عشر ـ أحكام خاصة بالاستخدام المؤقت والتعاقد/المادة 151/ 
أ ـ إذا كان من استخدم أو تم التعاقد معه وفق أحكام هذا الباب صاحب معاش، مهما كان القانون الذي استحق بموجبه هذا المعاش، جاز له الجمع بين المعاش التعاقدي وبين الأجر الشهري المقطوع المؤدى له من الجهة العامة التي تم استخدامه فيها أو التعاقد معها شريطة أن لا يتجاوز المجموع مقدار الراتب أو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي حسب المعاش على أساسه مضافاً إليه الزيادات العامة في الرواتب والأجور التي لحقت هذا المقدار بمقتضى النصوص التشريعية الصادرة بهذا الشأن، أو مقدار الحد الأدنى لأجر الفئة الأولى، أيهما أكثر,ب ـ يجوز تجاوز الحد الأدنى المشار إليه في الفقرة (أ) السابقة إلى مقدار الحد الأقصى لأجر الفئة الخامسة شريطة أن يكون هذا التجاوز بسبب الترفيع وفي حدوده وذلك عندما ينص النظام الداخلي أو العقد على مبدأ الترفيع,ج ـ يجوز تجاوز الحدود القصوى للجمع المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين (أ و ب) السابقتين بمرسوم، فيما إذا كان صاحب المعاش المراد استخدامه أو التعاقد معه من الخبراء أو أصحاب الاختصاصات أو الخبرات الفنية النادرة,د ـ يحق للمتقاعدين الذين أعيد استخدامهم ـ قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون بموجب نصوص قانونية نافذة ـ برواتب أو أجور أو تعويضات وظيفية تفوق الحدود المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة، الاحتفاظ بالرواتب أو الأجور أو التعويضات الوظيفية التي يتقاضونها بتاريخ النفاذ المذكور وذلك مع أحقيتهم بتجاوز تلك الرواتب والأجور والتعويضات بسبب الترفيع وفي حدوده عندما ينص النظام الداخلي أو العقد على مبدأ الترفيع 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 152/ 
كل عامل من العاملين الخاضعين لأحكام هذا القانون لم يجر تأصيله قبل تاريخ نفاذه، يخضع لمدة التمرين التي كان خاضعاً لها قبل تاريخ النفاذ المذكور أو لمدة التمرين المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أيهما أفضل له 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 153/ 
أ ـ 1 ـ يعطى كل من العاملين عن مدة الخدمة الفعلية أو ما هو بحكمها الواقعة بين تاريخ مباشرته العمل بعد تعيينه أو من تاريخ ترفيعه السابق ـ حسب الحال ـ وحتى تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون جزءاً من علاوة الترفيع التي كان يستحقها بموجب القانون أو النظام الذي كان يخضع له قبل نفاذ هذا القانون يتناسب مع المدة اللازمة لمنح تلك العلاوة كاملة,ـ2 يعتبر جزء الشهر شهراً كاملاً في حساب مدة الخدمة الفعلية المذكورة,ـ3 إذا كان القانون أو النظام الذي كان يخضع له العامل قبل نفاذ هذا القانون ينص على منح علاوة الترفيع بين حدين أدنى وأقصى، فإن حساب الجزء المشار إليه أعلاه يتم على أساس متوسط هذين الحدين. ويستخرج هذا المتوسط وفق التعليمات التي يصدرها رئيس مجلس الوزراء,ب ـ يجري الترفيع خلال فترة السنتين التاليتين لتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وفق تعليمات تصدر عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 154/ 
أ ـ يعتبر الندب الجاري ضمن الجهة العامة ملغى اعتباراً من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ويتبع بشأن العاملين المندبين إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:ـ,ـ1 إنهاء الندب وإعادة المندب إلى وظيفته الأصلية,ـ2 نقل المندب إلى الوظيفة المندب إليها، وفي حال عدم توفر الشاغر يعتبر شاغرة الأصلي منقولاً معه حكماً,ب ـ يسوى وضع العاملين المندبين من جهة عامة إلى أخرى وفق إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:ـ,ـ1 إعادتهم إلى الجهة العامة المندبين منها,ـ2 إعادة ندبهم، ضمن أحكام وشروط الندب الواردة في هذا القانون، إلى الجهة العامة المندبين إليها,ج ـ تصدر الصكوك المنفذة لهذه المادة من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين في الجهة العامة المندب إليها العامل 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 155/ 
تدخل مدد الإعارة التي منحت للعاملين قبل نفاذ هذا القانون في حساب الحد الأقصى لمدة الإعارة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (د) من المادة (3 من هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 156/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام قانون الانتخاب وتعديلاته:ـ,أ ـ يقرر الوزير الذي تعود إليه الجهة العامة الموضوع تحت تصرفها العامل خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون، بشأن العاملين الموضوعين خارج الملاك، إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:ـ,ـ1 تثبيتهم في الجهة العامة الموضوعين خارج الملاك تحت تصرفها وتسوية أوضاعهم على أساس أحكام المرسوم التشريعي /170/ لعام 1970,ـ2 إعادتهم إلى الجهة العامة الموضوعين خارج ملاكها,ب ـ عند عدم توفر الشواغر اللازمة لاتخاذ الإجراءات المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) السابقة، تعتبر الوظائف التي يجري التثبيت فيها أو الإعادة إليها مضافة حكماً إلى الملاك العددي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة,ج ـ يتم التثبيت المشار إليه في البند (1) من الفقرة (أ) السابقة بقرار الوزير الذي تعود إليه الجهة العامة الموضوع تحت تصرفها العامل,د ـ تتم الإعادة المشار إليها في البند (2) من الفقرة (أ) السابقة بقرار من الوزير الذي تعود إليه الجهة العامة الموضوع خارج ملاكها العامل 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 157/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام ملاك وزارة الخارجية وتعديلاته المتعلقة بالأحكام الخاصة باستيداع زوجات العاملين في وزارة الخارجية ومن في حكمهم من العاملات في الدولة,أ ـ يكمل المحالون على الاستيداع بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون مدة استيداعهم المحددة في الصكوك بهذا الشأن، وعليهم الالتحاق بجهاتهم العامة خلال شهر من تاريخ انتهاء هذه المدة، وعند عدم توفر الشواغر اللازمة لإعادتهم، تعتبر الوظائف المعادين إليها مضافة حكماً إلى الملاك العددي لجهاتهم العامة,ب ـ تسوى أوضاع هؤلاء مع جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون وفق حكم المادة (169),ج ـ يعتبر بحكم المستقيل كل من لم يلتحق بجهته العامة خلال المهلة المحددة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة، ما لم توافق الجهة العامة التي يتبعها على منحه إجازة خاصة بلا أجر أو إعارته وفق أحكام هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 158/ 
تلتزم الجهات العامة بمنح العاملين إجازاتهم الإدارية المستحقة لهم قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون، على أن يتم منح هذه الإجازات عيناً خلال مدة أقصاها خمس سنوات ما لم تنته خدماتهم خلال هذه المدة حيث يتقاضون في هذه الحالة البدل النقدي عن إجازتهم المتبقية 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 159/ 
تدخل الإجازات الصحية الممنوحة للعاملين قبل نفاذ هذا القانون في حساب المدد المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من المادة (52) 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 160/ 
تدخل مدد الاستيداع والإجازات الخاصة بلا راتب أو أجر الممنوحة للعاملين قبل نفاذ هذا القانون في حساب المدة القصوى للإجازات الخاصة بلا أجر المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من المادة (57) 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 161/ 
تعتبر الإجازات على مختلف أنواعها الممنوحة للعاملين قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة قبل التاريخ المذكور صادرة على وجه قانوني، ويعمل بها حتى تاريخ انتهاء الأجل المحدد فيها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 162/ 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين (53 و 146) من هذا القانون، يستمر العاملون القائمون على رأس العمل الذين كانوا خاضعين قبل نفاذ هذا القانون لأي من قوانين التقاعد أو التأمين والمعاشات أو التأمينات الاجتماعية على خضوع كل منهم للقانون الذي كان مطبقاً عليه قبل النفاذ المذكور 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 163/ 
أ ـ تسوى أوضاع الوكلاء القائمين على رأس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وفق أحكام الباب الحادي عشر من هذا القانون، كما يلي:ـ,ـ1 يثابر الوكلاء الذين جرى تعيينهم على إحدى الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة (74) على القيام بوظائفهم وأعمالهم المحددة في صكوك تعيينهم الصادرة قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون، وذلك إلى أن ينتهي الأجل المحدد للتعيين في هذه الصكوك ويجوز تعيينهم بالوكالة مجدداً ضمن الشروط والأحكام الواردة في الباب الحادي عشر من هذا القانون,ـ2 أما الوكلاء الذين جرى تعيينهم على إحدى الحالات غير المنصوص عليها في المادة (74)، فيجري ـ خلال مدة نفاذ صكوك تعيينهم أو خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ـ تعيينهم وكالة على إحدى الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة المذكورة في حال توفرها، وإلا فتعتبر خدمتهم منتهية بعد انتهاء المدة المنوه بها آنفاً، ويشترط لهذا التعيين أن تتوفر في المعين شروط أشغال الوظيفة المعين عليها وأن لا يتجاوز عمره الستين عاماً,ب ـ مع مراعاة الفقرة (ج) التالية، تطبق على الوكلاء المشار إليهم في الفقرة (أ) السابقة خلال الفترة الانتقالية المذكورة أحكام الباب الحادي عشر من هذا القانون,ج ـ تدخل الخدمات المؤداة من قبل الوكلاء المشار إليهم قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ضمن المدة المشترطة بموجب الفقرة (هـ) من المادة (77) لجواز التثبيت 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 164/ 
يجوز للجهة العامة، خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وبموافقة المتعاقد بعقد استخدام محدد المدة أو العامل المؤقت تثبيت هؤلاء القائمين على رأس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ـ والذين لا تتجاوز أعمارهم الستين عاماً ـ وفق الأسس والقواعد التالية:ـ,أ ـ بالنسبة لحملة الشهادات:ـ,ـ1 يعطى المثبت أجر بدء التعيين للشهادات التي يحملها والمستخدم على أساسها وفق ما هو محدد في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون,ـ2 يضاف إلى الأجر المذكور 2% عن كل سنة من سنوات الخدمة الفعلية أو ما هو في حكمها، بعد نيله الشهادة المذكورة,ـ3 يعتبر الأجر الناجم عن الحساب المشار إليه في البندين (1 و 2) السابقين هو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي يتم على أساسه التثبيت على أن لا يزيد ـ بأي حال من الأحوال ـ عن راتبه أو أجره الشهري المقطوع الذي يتقاضاه بتاريخ التثبيت أو الحد الأقصى من لأجر فئته المحدد في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون أيهما أقل,ـ4 يتم تثبيت العامل وفق ما تقدم على وظيفة تتوفر فيه شروط أشغالها,ب ـ بالنسبة للمهنيين من غير حملة الشهادات:ـ,ـ1 يصنف العمل الذي استخدم العامل فيه لدى الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها لأول مرة في إحدى المستويات المهنية الواردة في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون,ـ2 يعطى المثبت أجر بدء التعيين للمستوى المهني المصنف به وفق البند (1) السابق,ـ3 يضاف إلى الأجر المذكور 2% عن كل سنة من سنوات الخدمة الفعلية أو ما هو في حكمها التي تلي استخدامه في العمل المصنف به بمقتضى البند (1) السابق,ـ4 يعتبر الأجر الناجم عن الحساب المشار إليه في البنود ( ـ 1 ـ 2 ـ 3) السابقة هو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي يتم على أساسه التثبيت، على أن لا يزيد ـ بأي حال من الأحوال ـ عن راتبه أو أجره الشهري المقطوع الذي يتقاضاه بتاريخ التثبيت أو الحد الأقصى لأجر الفئة الرابعة المحدد في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون أيهما أقل,ج ـ بالنسبة للعمال العاديين:ـ,ـ1 يعطى المثبت أجر بدء التعيين وفق ما هو محدد في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون,ـ2 يضاف إلى الأجر المذكور 2% عن كل سنة من سنوات الخدمة الفعلية أو ما هو في حكمها، التي تلي تاريخ استخدامه,ـ3 يعتبر الأجر الناجم عن الحساب المشار إليه في البندين ( 1 ـ 2 ) السابقين هو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي يتم على أساسه التثبيت على أن لا يزيد ـ بأي حال من الأحوال ـ عن راتبه أو أجره الشهري المقطوع الذي يتقاضاه بتاريخ التثبيت أو الحد الأقصى لأجر الفئة الخامسة المحدد في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون أيهما أقل 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 165/ 
إن المقصود من «سنوات الخدمة الفعلية أو ما هو في حكمها» في مجال تطبيق المادة (164) السابقة هو الخدمة المؤداة في الجهة العامة التي يقوم المثبت على رأس العمل لديها عند نفاذ هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 166/ 
أ ـ يثابر الموسميون القائمون على رأس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون، وكذلك المؤقتون الذين لا يجري تثبيتهم وفق أحكام المادة (164) السابقة، على القيام بوظائفهم وأعمالهم المحددة في صكوك استخدامهم مع خضوعهم للأحكام التي كانوا خاضعين لها قبل تاريخ النفاذ المذكور وذلك حتى انتهاء الأجل المحدد لاستخدامهم في تلك الصكوك. على أن تطبق عليهم أحكام الفقرة (ج) من المادة (148) وذلك اعتباراً من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وحتى تاريخ انتهاء خدمتهم على الوجه المذكور,ب ـ يثابر المتعاقدون القائمون على رأس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون الذين لا يجري تثبيتهم وفق أحكام المادة (164) السابقة على القيام بوظائفهم وأعمالهم المحددة في عقودهم مع خضوعهم للأحكام الواردة في هذه العقود وذلك حتى انتهاء أجلها,ج ـ يجوز، بعد انتهاء الأجل المنوه به في الفقرتين (أ و ب) السابقتين، استخدام الموسميين والعرضيين والمؤقتين والمتعاقدين المشار إليهم في الفقرتين المذكورتين وفق أحكام الباب السادس عشر من هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 167/ 
أ ـ تطبق بشأن إعادة العاملين المسرحين صحياً أو بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة، والمستقيلين أو المعتبرين بحكم المستقيلين، والمصروفين من الخدمة، قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون أحكام الإعادة المنصوص عليها في المادة (140),ب ـ تتم الإعادة المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) السابقة، إلى إحدى فئات الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون التي تتناسب وشهادات ومؤهلات المعاد، وبأجر يحسب وفق أحكام المادة (169) 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 168/ 
أ ـ يمارس كل من رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا ورئيس الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش ورئيس مجلس الدولة الصلاحيات المعطاة إلى كل من الوزير ومعاون الوزير بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون,ب ـ يمارس رؤساء الجامعات الصلاحيات المعطاة إلى الوزير بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون,ج ـ يمارس كل من رئيس مجمع اللغة العربية ورئيس الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية ورئيس إدارة قضايا الدولة ووكلاء الجامعات ومدير المكتب المركزي للإحصاء وأمين المجلس الأعلى للعلوم، الصلاحيات المعطاة لمعاوني الوزير بموجب أحكام هذا القانون,د ـ يمارس حاكم مصرف سورية المركزي الصلاحيات المعطاة للمدراء العامين في المؤسسات العامة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون,هـ يمارس رؤساء مجالس المدن والبلدان والبلديات الصلاحيات المعطاة لمعاوني الوزير بموجب أحكام هذا القانون، وذلك مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار ما ورد في القوانين والأنظمة النافذة فيما يتعلق بتصديق القرارات الصادرة عن رؤساء مجالس المدن والبلدان والبلديات,و ـ يصدر وزير الدفاع قراراً بتحديد السلطات المخولة بصلاحية منح الإجازات، وفرض العقوبات المسلكية الخفيفة، ومنح أذون السفر، بالنسبة للعاملين المدنيين في وزارة الدفاع والقوات المسلحة,ز ـ يعتبر الوزير المختص هو السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين في المعاهد العليا والمتوسطة لجميع الفئات الواردة في الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون، وله حق التفويض بهذه الصلاحية أو بعضها لمدير أو عميد المعهد بموجب قرار يصدر عنه,ح ـ يمارس مدير أو عميد المعهد العالي أو المتوسط، فيما يتعلق بمنح الإجازات وفرض العقوبات المسلكية الخفيفة ومنح أذون السفر، صلاحية معاون الوزير المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون,ط ـ في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا القانون، بالنسبة لممارسة الصلاحيات في الجهات المشار إليها في الفقرات (أ و ب و ج) من المادة (15) من هذا القانون، يرجع بشأنه إلى القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة النافذة لديها بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 169/ 
أولاً ـ تسوى أوضاع العاملين الدائمين القائمين على رأس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون، والذين لا تتجاوز أعمارهم الستين عاماً وفق جداول الأجور الملحقة به كما يلي:ـ,ـ1 يعطى كل من العاملين المذكورين الراتب أو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي يتقاضاه بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون. وذلك باستثناء خريجي المعهد المتوسط للمراقبين الفنيين التابع لوزارة الإنشاء والتعمير من حملة شهادة الدراسة الثانوية الذين يطبق على كل منهم بهذا الشأن ما يلي:ـ,أ ـ إذا كان راتبه أو أجره الشهري المقطوع الذي يتقاضاه بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون يقل عن مبلغ (965) ل.س فإن المبلغ المذكور يعتبر هو الراتب أو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي يعطى له بمقتضى هذا البند,ب ـ أما إذا كان راتبه أو أجره الشهري المقطوع الذي يتقاضاه بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون يبلغ أو يزيد عن مبلغ (965) ل.س، فإن هذا الراتب أو الأجر مضافاً إليه (4%) منه ـ يعتبر هو الراتب أو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي يعطى له بمقتضى هذا البند,ـ2 يضاف إلى الأجر الشهري المقطوع المشار إليه في البند (1) السابق جزء علاوة الترفيع التي تستحق له بمقتضى أحكام المادة (153) من هذا القانون,ـ3 يعتبر المبلغ الناجم عن مجموع المقدارين المشار إليهما في البندين (1 و 2) السابقين هو الأجر الذي يصنف فيه العامل في إحدى فئات الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون وفقاً لما يلي:ـ,أ ـ بالنسبة لحملة الشهادات:ـ,يصنف العامل في إحدى فئات الجداول الثلاث (الأولى أو الثانية أو الثالثة) حسب الشهادة المعين على أساسها,ب ـ بالنسبة للذين يشغلون وظائف كتابية أو إدارية أو صحفية ولا يحملون الشهادات المؤهلة لأشغال وظائف الفئات الأولى أو الثانية أو الثالثة:ـ,يصنف العامل في إحدى وظائف الفئة الثالثة. وإذا كان أجره المذكور أقل من الحد الأدنى أجر تلك الفئة فإن تصنيفه يتم في نفس أجره. ويصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذه الفقرة,ج ـ بالنسبة للمهنيين من غير حملة الشهادات:ـ,يصنف العامل في إحدى المستويات المهنية الواردة في الفئة الرابعة من الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون والتي تتفق وأجره الذي يستحقه وفق ما تقدم وحسب العمل الذي يقوم به بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون. ويصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل التعليمات اللازمة لتطبيق أحكام التصنيف الواردة في هذه الفقرة,د ـ بالنسبة للعمال العاديين:ـ,يصنف العامل في الفئة الخامسة من الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون حسب العمل الذي يقوم به بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون من حيث كونه يتطلب عملاً عضلياً مجهداً أم لا يتطلب ذلك. ويصدر وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل التعليمات اللازمة لتطبيق التصنيف الوارد في هذه الفقرة,ـ4 إذا كان الأجر المصنف فيه العامل وفق أحكام هذه المادة يزيد على الحد الأقصى لأجر فئته المحدد في الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون، يحتفظ العامل بهذا الأجر ويعتبر هو الأساس في حساب حقوقه والتزاماته ولا يجوز ترفيعه بأكثر من الأجر المصنف فيه إلا بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح معلل من قبل الوزير المختص وبحيث لا تتجاوز الزيادة التي احتفظ بها والترفيعات التي تمنح له على الوجه المذكور بعد التصنيف مبلغ أربعمائة ليرة سورية إضافة إلى سقف الفئة التي صنف بها,ثانياً ـ يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء التعليمات اللازمة بشأن إنهاء خدمة العاملين الدائمين الذين يتجاوزون الستين من العمر بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 170/ 
باستثناء التعليمات التي نص هذا القانون على إصدارها من سلطة أخرى، تصدر التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون من قبل رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزيري المالية والشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 171/ 
ـ1 يخضع العاملون المعرفون بالمادة الأولى من هذا القانون لأحكام هذا القانون حصراً,ـ2 في معرض تطبيق هذا القانون تلغى جميع الأحكام القانونية المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أياً كان الصك القانوني الذي وردت فيه,ـ3 في كل ما لم يرد عليه النص في هذا القانون يعود أمر النظر به إلى قانون الموظفين الأساسي رقم (135) لعام 1945 وتعديلاته 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 172/ 
أ ـ تصدر النصوص والتعليمات التي يتوقف عليها تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون خلال سنة من تاريخ صدوره,ب ـ تصدر صكوك تسوية الأوضاع المنصوص عليها في المادة (169) من هذا القانون خلال مدة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ نفاذه ويعود أثر هذه الصكوك إلى تاريخ النفاذ المذكور 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 173/ 
تبقى الأنظمة الصحية النافذة سارية المفعول إلى أن يوضع قانون الضمان الصحي موضع التنفيذ 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 174/ 
أ ـ يستثنى من أحكام هذا القانون:ـ,ـ1 قضاة الحكم والنيابة الخاضعين لقانون السلطة القضائية وقضاة المحكمة الدستورية العليا وقضاة مجلس الدولة، ومحامو إدارة قضايا الدولة,ـ2 أعضاء الهيئة التعليمية و التدريسية والفنية والمخبرية الخاضعون لقانون تنظيم الجامعات,ـ3 العاملون في الفتوى والتدريس الديني والأئمة والخطباء والوعاظ والقراء والمؤذنون وخدم المساجد وغيرهم من أرباب الشعائر الدينية,ـ4 عسكريو الجيش والقوات المسلحة، وقوى الأمن الداخلي,ـ5 عناصر المخابرات العامة,ـ6 الضابطة الجمركية,ـ7 الجهاز الفني وأعضاء هيئة البحث العلمي في مركز البحوث العلمية، وأعضاء الهيئة الفنية وأعضاء الهيئة المخبرية وأعضاء هيئة البحث العلمي، في هيئة الطاقة الذرية,ـ8 العاملون العلميون في هيئة الموسوعة العربية,ـ9 الركب الطائر في مؤسسة الطيران العربية السورية، والركب المبحر في شركة الملاحة البحرية السورية,ـ10 العمال المحليون المعينون في البعثات الخارجية,ب ـ تبقى الفئات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) السابقة، خاضعة لأحكام القوانين والأنظمة السارية عليهم بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 175/ 
أ ـ تتولى محكمة البداية المدنية في مركز كل محافظة صلاحيات واختصاصات المحكمة الإدارية المنوه بها في المادة (144) من هذا القانون,ب ـ تخضع القرارات الصادرة عن المحاكم البدائية إلى الطعن خلال مهلة ثلاثين يوماً أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا وفق الأسس والشروط الخاضع لها هذا القرار تقديمها أمام محكمة الاستئناف,ج ـ تطبق المحكمة الإدارية العليا في هذه القضايا القانون النافذ لديها,د ـ ينتهي العمل بالفقرتين (أ و ب) من هذه المادة عندما تشكل المحاكم الإدارية في المحافظات المنصوص عليها في المادة (144) من هذا القانون,هـ يبقى الاختصاص للبت في الدعاوى المنظورة أمام مختلف الجهات القضائية بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون مستمراً حتى صدور الحكم النهائي بها وذلك بمختلف مراحل ودرجات التقاضي,أما الدعاوى الجديدة التي تنشأ بعد تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون فتسري عليها أحكام الفقرات السابقة من هذه المادة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 176/ 
يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء تطبيق هذا القانون أو بعض أحكامه على العاملين في شركات القطاع المشترك التي تملك الدولة أكثر أسهمها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 177/ 
ينشر هذا القانون من الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذاً بعد انقضاء سنة من تاريخ صدوره,دمشق في 2 / 1 / 1985 ـ رئيس الجمهورية ـ حافظ الأسد 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الثالث ـ أجور النقل ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 121/ 
أ ـ يحق للعامل في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات (1 و 2 و 3 و 11) من المادة (114) من هذا القانون، أن ينقل أفراد عائلته على حساب الدولة. وتشمل العائلة:ـ,ـ1 الزوجة أو الزوجات مهما بلغ عددهن ووفق أحكام الشريعة,ـ2 الأولاد الذين يستحق عنهم التعويض العائلي,ـ3 الوالدان والأخوة والأخوات الذين يعيلهم شرعاً,ب ـ يضاف إلى أجور النقل المستحقة وفق هذه المادة (30%) لقاء النفقات النثرية,ج ـ تستفيد أفراد عائلة العامل المتوفى من أحكام هذه المادة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الثالث ـ أجور النقل ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 122/ 
تقدم وسائط النقل عيناً إلى العامل في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات (1 و 2 و 3 و 11) من المادة (114) من هذا القانون لنقل أمتعته وأثاث منزله 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الثالث ـ أجور النقل ضمن الأراضي السورية/المادة 123/ 
إذا تعذر تقديم وسائط النقل عيناً إلى العامل لنقل أمتعته وأثاثه فيتم نقلها وفق ما يلي:ـ,ـ1 إذا كان العامل غير متزوج وكان لا يعيل أحداً من أفراد عائلته المنصوص عليهم في المادة (121) من هذا القانون تدفع له أجور نقل (2500) ك.غ وفق التعرفة الرسمية,ـ2 إذا كان العامل متزوجاً أو كان يعيل أحد أو بعض أفراد عائلته المنصوص عليهم في المادة (121) من هذا القانون وكانت أمتعته وأثاث منزله لا يستوعب سيارة كاملة تدفع له أجور نقل (5000) ك.غ وفق التعرفة الرسمية,ـ3 إذا كان العامل متزوجاً أو كان يعيل أحد أو بعض أفراد عائلته المنصوص عليهم في المادة (121) من هذا القانون وكانت أمتعته وأثاث منزله ذات حجم يتطلب سيارة كاملة فتستأجر له: بناء على طلبه، واسطة نقل تتناسب حمولتها مع حجم ووزن أمتعته وأثاثه المنقول، وتحدد كيفية الاستئجار وشروطه وإثبات وصول الأشياء بتعليمات تصدر عن وزير المالية,ب ـ تصرف للعامل النفقات التي تعتبر من متممات نقل الأمتعة والأثاث. وتحدد أنواع هذه النفقات وشروط صرفها بتعليمات تصدر عن وزير المالية,ج ـ يستفيد أفراد عائلة المتوفى من أحكام هذه المادة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الرابع ـ أجور النقل إلى خارج الأراضي السورية وبالعكس/المادة 124/ 
تتحمل الدولة أجور نقل العاملين الموفدين بمهمة رسمية: وتحدد درجات السفر وفق ما يلي:ـ,أولاً ـ في الطائرة:ـ,الدرجة السياحية: جميع العاملين,ثانياً ـ في الباخرة:ـ,درجة أولى: جميع العاملين,ثالثاً ـ في القطار:ـ,درجة أولى: جميع العاملين,رابعاً ـ في السيارة: مقعد في سيارة صغيرة (سياحية) لجميع العاملين 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الرابع ـ أجور النقل إلى خارج الأراضي السورية وبالعكس/المادة 125/ 
أ ـ تتحمل الدولة أجور نقل العاملين المعينين في البعثات أو المكاتب الخارجية أو المنقولين إلى هذه البعثات أو المكاتب، أو المنقولين منها، أو من يعتبرون بحكمهم، كما تتحمل أجور نقل أفراد عائلات العاملين المذكورين وأمتعتهم وأثاثهم وذلك وفق الملاك الخاص بوزارة الخارجية,ب ـ يستفيد أفراد عائلة المتوفى من أحكام هذه المادة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الخامس ـ أحكام عامة في نفقات الانتقال/المادة 126/ 
يجوز دفع سلفة على تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الخامس ـ أحكام عامة في نفقات الانتقال/المادة 127/ 
أ ـ يسقط حق العامل بالمطالبة بتعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل بعد انقضاء ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدور صك إيفاده أو انتهاء مهمته أو وصوله أو وصول أفراد عائلته أو أمتعته وأثاثه إلى محل الإقامة الجديدة، أيها أصلح له,وتسترد السلفة المدفوعة له على تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل بكاملها في حالة عدم قيام العامل بالمطالبة المذكورة وبتسديد تلك السلفة أصولاً خلال مدة الستة أشهر المشار إليها آنفاً,ب ـ يجب أن تكون المطالبة المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) السابقة خطية ومسجلة في ديوان الجهة العامة ذات العلاقة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم السابع ـ تعويضات الانتقال وأجور النقل/ الفرع الخامس ـ أحكام عامة في نفقات الانتقال/المادة 128/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بالأحكام الواردة في ملاك وزارة الخارجية، تتحمل الدولة نفقات نقل جثمان الموفد بمهمة رسمية خارج القطر إلى مكان دفنه في حالة وفاته 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الأول ـ التعويضات/ القسم الثامن ـ التعويضات الممنوحة من الشركات والمؤسسات المشتركة/المادة 129/ 
أ ـ تؤول إلى صندوق الدين العام المبالغ التي تصرف لممثلي الدولة في الشركات والمؤسسات المشتركة السورية والعربية والأجنبية، وكذلك للعاملين في الجهات العامة الذين يقومون في تلك الشركات والمؤسسات بجهود وأعمال إضافة إلى وظائفهم أو أعمالهم في جهاتهم العامة الأصلية ,ب ـ تصرف من صندوق الدين العام: لممثلي الدولة والعاملين المنوه بهم في الفقرة (أ) السابقة، التعويضات لقاء تمثيلهم الدولة في الشركات والمؤسسات المذكورة أو لقاء جهودهم المبذولة فيها وذلك وفق الأسس والقواعد التي تصدر بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على توصية اللجنة الاقتصادية,ج ـ لا يجوز أن تتجاوز التعويضات التي تصرف وفق أحكام الفقرة (ب) السابقة: سواء كانت منفردة أو مزدوجة: (100 % ) من أجر صاحب العلاقة,د ـ لا تدخل في شمول أحكام هذه المادة: المبالغ التي تمنح لممثلي الدولة والعاملين المنوه بهم من الشركات والمؤسسات المشتركة السورية والعربية والأجنبية مقابل تعويض الانتقال,هـ تستثنى التعويضات التي تصرف وفق أحكام هذه المادة من الحدود القصوى للتعويضات المنصوص عليها في القسم السادس من هذا الفصل 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الثاني ـ علاوة الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/المادة 130/ 
يخضع العاملون في الجهات العامة المشمولة بأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم (1 لعام 1974 والقانون رقم (1) لعام 1986، لأنظمة علاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية الصادرة بالاستناد إلى هذين التشريعين 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الثالث عشر ـ التعويضات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/ الفصل الثاني ـ علاوة الإنتاج والمكافآت التشجيعية/المادة 131/ 
يجوز في الجهات العامة الأخرى، وبقرار من الوزير المختص، منح العاملين في هذه الجهات حوافز مادية ومكافآت تشجيعية ضمن حدود الاعتمادات المرصدة في الموازنة لهذا الغرض. وتحدد بمرسوم حدود وأسس وقواعد منح وحجب الحوافز المادية والمكافآت التشجيعية المشار إليها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 132/ 
تنتهي خدمة العامل لأحد الأسباب التالية:ـ,ـ1 إتمام العامل الستين من العمر,ـ2 الاستقالة أو ما في حكمها,ـ3 التسريح لأسباب صحية,ـ4 ثبوت عدم صلاحية العامل المتمرن,ـ5 التسريح بسبب ضعف أداء العامل,ـ6 التسريح التأديبي,ـ7 الطرد,ـ8 إلغاء الوظيفة,ـ9 الصرف من الخدمة,ـ10 الوفاة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 133/ 
يجوز في حالات الضرورة، بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على طلب العامل واقتراح الوزير المختص، تجديد خدمة العامل بعد إتمامه الستين من العمر لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد حتى خمس سنوات على أبعد حد وتدخل الخدمة الممددة في حساب المعاش والترفيع 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 134/ 
أ ـ الاستقالة هي تقديم العامل طلباً خطياً إلى مرجعه بإعفائه من الخدمة ويتم قبول هذه الاستقالة:ـ,ـ1 بمرسوم: بالنسبة لمعاوني الوزير والمديرين العامين,ـ2 بقرار من الوزير المختص أو صك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين أيهما أدنى: بالنسبة لسائر العاملين,ب ـ يجب البت في طلب الاستقالة إما بالقبول أو الرفض خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ تقديمه,ج ـ تطبق بحق العاملين المخالفين لأحكام هذه المادة المؤيدات الواردة في القوانين النافذة بهذا الشأن 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 135/ 
يحق للعامل سحب طلب استقالته قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة في الفقرة (ب) من المادة (134) السابقة وقبل أن يصدر صك قبول استقالته وفي هذه الحالة يعتبر طلب الاستقالة ملغى 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 136/ 
أ ـ يعتبر بحكم المستقيل عند عدم وجود أسباب مبررة تقبرها الجهة العامة,ـ1 العامل المعين أو المسمى أو المنقول أو المندب الذي لا يباشر عمله خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه صك التعيين أو التسمية أو النقل أو الندب,ـ2 العامل الذي ينهى ندبه ولا يلتحق بوظيفته خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه صك انتهاء الندب,ـ3 العامل الذي يترك وظيفته بدون إجازة قانونية ولا يستأنف عمله خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ تركه الوظيفة أو الذي يتغيب من /30/ يوماً بصورة متقطعة خلال السنة الواحدة,ـ4 العامل المجاز الذي لا يستأنف عمله خلال (15) يوماً من انتهاء إجازته,ـ5 العامل المدعو لخدمة العلم الذي لا يستأنف عمله خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ تسريحه من الجيش,ـ6 العامل الموفد بمهمة رسمية الذي لا يستأنف عمله خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ إنهاء إيفاده,ـ7 العامل الموفد للدراسة أو للإطلاع أو للتدريب الذي لا يضع نفسه تحت تصرف جهته العامة خلال (30) يوماً من تاريخ انتهاء أو إنهاء إيفاده,ـ8 العامل المعار أو المجاز إجازة خاصة بلا أجر الذي لا يضع نفسه تحت تصرف جهته العامة خلال (30) يوماً من تاريخ انتهاء الإعارة أو الإجازة,ب ـ في حال عودة العامل إلى عمله قبل انقضاء المدد المحددة في الفقرة /أ/ السابقة أو في حال إعادته إليها بعد انقضاء المدد المذكورة بسبب اعتبار غيابه مبرراً من قبل الجهة العامة فيعتبر هذا الغياب إجازة إدارية محسوبة على إجازته الإدارية السنوية وعند عدم كفايتها يعتبر الباقي إجازة خاصة بلا أجر,ج ـ تطبق بحق العاملين المعتبرين بحكم المستقيلين المؤيدات الواردة في القوانين النافذة بهذا الشأن 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 137/ 
أ ـ يتبع في حال إلغاء الوظيفة ما يلي:ـ,ـ1 ينقل العامل إلى وظيفة شاغرة تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها معادلة لوظيفته في ملاكه، كما يجوز نقله إلى مثل هذه الوظيفة في أي ملاك آخر,ـ2 عند عدم وجود وظيفة شاغرة معادلة في ملاكه أو عدم نقله إلى ملاك آخر يعطى العامل حق الخيار، خلال شهر بدءاً من تاريخ إلغاء الوظيفة، بين قبول وظيفة أدنى مع احتفاظه بأجره وبحقه في شغل أول وظيفة في ملاكه معادلة لوظيفته الملغاة وبين التسريح وتصفية حقوقه وفق القوانين النافذة,ب ـ يتم التسريح بصك من السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين خلال مدة أقصاها (30) يوماً تبدأ اعتباراً من تاريخ اختيار العامل التسريح 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 138/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام قانون الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش:ـ,ـ1 يجوز، بمرسوم صرف العامل من الخدمة دون ذكر الأسباب التي دعت لهذا الصرف، وتصفى حقوق العامل المصروف من الخدمة وفقاً للقوانين النافذة,ـ2 إن مراسيم الصرف من الخدمة وفقاً لأحكام هذه المادة غير قابلة لأي طريق من طرق المراجعة أو الطعن أمام أية جهة أو مرجع، وترد الدعاوى التي تقام ضد هذا النوع من المراسيم أياً كان سببها,ـ3 لا يسمح باستخدام العامل المصروف من الخدمة بموجب هذه المادة وذلك مهما كانت صفة هذا الاستخدام، إلا بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء يجيز ذلك 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 139/ 
أ ـ يصرف للعامل الذي تنتهي خدمته بسبب إحدى الحالات التالية، منحة نقدية تعادل مثلي أجره الأخير,ـ1 إتمام العامل الستين من العمر,ـ2 الاستقالة التي ترتب معاشاً تقاعدياً,ـ3 التسريح لأسباب صحية,ـ4 التسريح بسبب إلغاءه الوظيفة,ـ5 الصرف من الخدمة لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة خمسة عشر عاماً أو أكثر,ـ6 التسريح بسبب ضعف الأداء، لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة عشرين عاماً أو أكثر,ـ7 الوفاة,ب ـ يصرف للعامل الذي تنتهي خدمته بسبب إحدى الحالات التالية، منحة نقدية تعادل مثل أجره الأخير,ـ1 الاستقالة التي لا ترتب معاشاً تقاعدياً,ـ2 الصرف من الخدمة لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة أقل من خمسة عشر عاماً,ـ3 التسريح بسبب ضعف الأداء، لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة أقل من عشرين عاماً,ج ـ لا يجوز صرف المنحة النقدية المذكورة أكثر من مرة طيلة مدة خدمة العامل في الدولة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الرابع عشر ـ انتهاء الخدمة/المادة 140/ 
أ ـ يجوز بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين، بعد موافقة الوزير المختص، إعادة العامل المستقيل أو المعتبر بحكم المستقيل بأجره السابق إلى وظيفة تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها,ب ـ يجوز بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين إعادة العامل المسرح بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة، بأجره السابق لوظيفة تتوفر فيه شروط شغلها,ج ـ يجوز بصك من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين إعادة العامل المسرح لأسباب صحية إلى الخدمة وفق أحكام إعادة العامل المسرح بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة وذلك إذا شفي نهائياً من مرضه وكان شفاؤه مؤيداً بتقرير من لجنة التسريح الطبية العامة,د ـ يجب أن تتوفر في العامل المعاد وفق أحكام هذه المادة الشروط العامة للتعيين المنصوص عليها في المادة (7) من هذا القانون. ولا تخضع الإعادة إلى أحكام المواد (8 ـ 11) من هذا القانون,هـ يقصد بالأجر السابق في مجال تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة الراتب أو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي كان فيه العامل عند انتهاء خدمته مضافاً إليه الزيادات العامة في الرواتب والأجور التي لحقت مقداره بمقتضى النصوص التشريعية الصادرة بهذا الشأن 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 141/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بالأحكام القانوني المتعلقة بنقل ضباط الجيش والقوات المسلحة وقوى الأمن الداخلي إلى وظائف مدنية، والمنحة الخاصة في أحوال نقل العاملين في وزارة الخارجية وتعويضات المعالجة والتداوي للعاملين في البعثات الخارجية ومن في حكمهم لا يجوز منح العاملين أي مبلغ أو مزية إضافة إلى الأجر المعرف في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون سوى التعويضات والمكافئات وعلاوات الإنتاج والمزايا الأخرى المنصوص عنها في هذا القانون، وفي الأنظمة الداخلية الصادرة وفقاً لأحكامه,وتعتبر جميع التعويضات والمكافآت والعلاوات والمزايا وسائر المبالغ التي كانت تدفع إضافة إلى الراتب أو الأجر الشهري المقطوع والتي لم يرد عليها نص في هذا القانون ملغاة حكماً وذلك سواء وردت في قوانين أو أنظمة عامة أم خاصة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 142/ 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (97) من هذا القانون بالنسبة للتعويضات التي بقيت خاضعة للقوانين والأنظمة بها، تحسب التعويضات والمكافآت التشجيعية والعلاوات الإنتاجية والحوافز المادية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون على أساس الأجور الشهرية المقطوعة بتاريخ أداء العمل الذي استوجبه التعويض أو المكافأة أو الحافز أو العلاوة وذلك فيما إذا منحت على أساس نسبي من الأجر 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 143/ 
كل من يتقاضى تعويضاً أو مكافئة أو حافزاً أو علاوة إنتاجية أو مزية تتجاوز الحد الأقصى المقرر في هذا القانون والمراسيم والقرارات الصادرة بالاستناد إليه، يسترد منه المبالغ الذي يزيد على الحد الأقصى المذكور، وفي حال ثبوت سوء نيته يعاقب بالإضافة إلى الاسترداد بغرامة تعادل ضعف المبلغ المذكور 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 144/ 
القضاء الإداري هو السلطة المختصة بالنظر في جميع المنازعات الناشئة عن تطبيق هذا القانون بما في ذلك الخلافات المالية الناجمة عن الأجور والتعويضات للعاملين وسائر المنازعات التي تنشأ بينهم وبين أي من الجهات العامة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 145/ 
يخضع العاملون إلى أحكام قانون التنظيم النقابي العمالي وتعديلاته النافذة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 146/ 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (162) من هذا القانون، يخضع العاملون الذين يجري تعيينهم بعد نفاذه إلى قانون تأميني موحد، وإلى أن يصدر هذا القانون يطبق عليهم قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب الخامس عشر ـ أحكام عامة/المادة 147/ 
أ ـ يحدث:ـ,ـ1 سجل عام للعاملين في جميع الجهات العامة,ـ2 سجل خاص للعاملين في كل من الجهات العامة,ب ـ يرتبط السجل العام برئاسة مجس الوزراء,ج ـ يصدر النظام الخاص للسجل العام للعاملين في كل الجهات العامة لكل من السجلين المذكورين من رئيس مجلس الوزراء 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السادس عشر ـ أحكام خاصة بالاستخدام المؤقت والتعاقد/المادة 148/ 
أ ـ يجوز للجهة العامة وضمن حدود الاعتمادات المرصدة في الموازنة لهذا الغرض استخدام عمال مؤقتين على أعمال مؤقتة بطبيعتها موسميين أو عرضيين,ب ـ يحدد النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة، الحالات والأعمال التي يجوز فيها استخدام هؤلاء العمال كما يحدد بوجه خاص:ـ,ـ1 الأسس والقواعد التي يجري بموجبها استخدام هؤلاء العمال,ـ2 الأسس والشرائط التي يتم بموجبها تحديد الأجور التي يتم فيها الاستخدام,ج ـ يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزيري المالية والشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال صكاً نموذجياً يتم بموجبه إجراء صكوك الاستخدام,د ـ يستفيد العمال المؤقتون من التعويض العائلي اعتباراً من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ووفق الأحكام النافذة بهذا الشأن على العاملين الدائمين,هـ يخضع العمال المؤقتون والموسميون والعرضيون في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في صكوك استخدامهم المنبثقة عن الصك النموذجي لأحكام هذا القانون وقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية في سائر المنازعات التي تنشأ بينهم وبين الدولة 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السادس عشر ـ أحكام خاصة بالاستخدام المؤقت والتعاقد/المادة 149/ 
أ ـ يجوز للجهة العامة، وضمن حدود الاعتماد المرصدة لهذا الغرض في الموازنة، التعاقد مع الخبراء والاختصاصين والمهنيين,ب ـ يحدد النظام الداخلي للجهة العامة:ـ,ـ1 الحالات التي يتم فيها التعاقد,ـ2 أسس وقواعد تحديد أجور المتعاقدين,ـ3 أسس وقواعد تحديد الحقوق الأخرى لهؤلاء المتعاقدين، على أن لا تزيد هذه الحقوق عن الحقوق التي يجوز منحها لأمثالهم من العاملين الدائمين,ـ4 السلطة المخولة بإجراء التعاقد,ج ـ يتم تصديق العقود الجارية وفق أحكام هذه المادة كما يلي:ـ,ـ1 بمرسوم: فيما إذا كان الأجر الشهري المقطوع المتعاقد عليه يبلغ أو يزيد عن الحد الأقصى لأجر الفئة الأولى من جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون,ـ2 بقرار من الوزير المختص: فيما إذا كان الأجر الشهري المقطوع المتعاقد عليه يقل عن الحد المشار إليه في البند (1) السابق,د ـ مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة، يخضع المتعاقدون في علاقتهم مع الجهات العامة المتعاقدين معها، سواء من حيث الحقوق أو الواجبات، إلى الأحكام الواردة في عقود استخدامهم دون غيرها من أحكام هذا القانون أو أي قانون أو نظام آخر 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السادس عشر ـ أحكام خاصة بالاستخدام المؤقت والتعاقد/المادة 150/ 
أ ـ لا يجوز أن يجري الاستخدام المؤقت أو التعاقد المنصوص عليه في هذا الباب على الوظائف المعرفة بمقتضى المادة الأولى من هذا القانون,ب ـ لا ينقلب الاستخدام المؤقت أو التعاقد الجاري وفق أحكام هذا الباب إلى استخدام دائم وذلك مهما مدد أو جدد أو تمدد,ج ـ تنتهي مفاعيل الصكوك والعقود المشار إليها في هذا الباب بانتهاء المدة المحددة فيها ولا يجوز الاستمرار في تنفيذها بعد ذلك إلا إذا جددت أو مددت أصولاً 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السادس عشر ـ أحكام خاصة بالاستخدام المؤقت والتعاقد/المادة 151/ 
أ ـ إذا كان من استخدم أو تم التعاقد معه وفق أحكام هذا الباب صاحب معاش، مهما كان القانون الذي استحق بموجبه هذا المعاش، جاز له الجمع بين المعاش التعاقدي وبين الأجر الشهري المقطوع المؤدى له من الجهة العامة التي تم استخدامه فيها أو التعاقد معها شريطة أن لا يتجاوز المجموع مقدار الراتب أو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي حسب المعاش على أساسه مضافاً إليه الزيادات العامة في الرواتب والأجور التي لحقت هذا المقدار بمقتضى النصوص التشريعية الصادرة بهذا الشأن، أو مقدار الحد الأدنى لأجر الفئة الأولى، أيهما أكثر,ب ـ يجوز تجاوز الحد الأدنى المشار إليه في الفقرة (أ) السابقة إلى مقدار الحد الأقصى لأجر الفئة الخامسة شريطة أن يكون هذا التجاوز بسبب الترفيع وفي حدوده وذلك عندما ينص النظام الداخلي أو العقد على مبدأ الترفيع,ج ـ يجوز تجاوز الحدود القصوى للجمع المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين (أ و ب) السابقتين بمرسوم، فيما إذا كان صاحب المعاش المراد استخدامه أو التعاقد معه من الخبراء أو أصحاب الاختصاصات أو الخبرات الفنية النادرة,د ـ يحق للمتقاعدين الذين أعيد استخدامهم ـ قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون بموجب نصوص قانونية نافذة ـ برواتب أو أجور أو تعويضات وظيفية تفوق الحدود المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة، الاحتفاظ بالرواتب أو الأجور أو التعويضات الوظيفية التي يتقاضونها بتاريخ النفاذ المذكور وذلك مع أحقيتهم بتجاوز تلك الرواتب والأجور والتعويضات بسبب الترفيع وفي حدوده عندما ينص النظام الداخلي أو العقد على مبدأ الترفيع 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 152/ 
كل عامل من العاملين الخاضعين لأحكام هذا القانون لم يجر تأصيله قبل تاريخ نفاذه، يخضع لمدة التمرين التي كان خاضعاً لها قبل تاريخ النفاذ المذكور أو لمدة التمرين المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أيهما أفضل له 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 153/ 
أ ـ 1 ـ يعطى كل من العاملين عن مدة الخدمة الفعلية أو ما هو بحكمها الواقعة بين تاريخ مباشرته العمل بعد تعيينه أو من تاريخ ترفيعه السابق ـ حسب الحال ـ وحتى تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون جزءاً من علاوة الترفيع التي كان يستحقها بموجب القانون أو النظام الذي كان يخضع له قبل نفاذ هذا القانون يتناسب مع المدة اللازمة لمنح تلك العلاوة كاملة,ـ2 يعتبر جزء الشهر شهراً كاملاً في حساب مدة الخدمة الفعلية المذكورة,ـ3 إذا كان القانون أو النظام الذي كان يخضع له العامل قبل نفاذ هذا القانون ينص على منح علاوة الترفيع بين حدين أدنى وأقصى، فإن حساب الجزء المشار إليه أعلاه يتم على أساس متوسط هذين الحدين. ويستخرج هذا المتوسط وفق التعليمات التي يصدرها رئيس مجلس الوزراء,ب ـ يجري الترفيع خلال فترة السنتين التاليتين لتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وفق تعليمات تصدر عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 154/ 
أ ـ يعتبر الندب الجاري ضمن الجهة العامة ملغى اعتباراً من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ويتبع بشأن العاملين المندبين إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:ـ,ـ1 إنهاء الندب وإعادة المندب إلى وظيفته الأصلية,ـ2 نقل المندب إلى الوظيفة المندب إليها، وفي حال عدم توفر الشاغر يعتبر شاغرة الأصلي منقولاً معه حكماً,ب ـ يسوى وضع العاملين المندبين من جهة عامة إلى أخرى وفق إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:ـ,ـ1 إعادتهم إلى الجهة العامة المندبين منها,ـ2 إعادة ندبهم، ضمن أحكام وشروط الندب الواردة في هذا القانون، إلى الجهة العامة المندبين إليها,ج ـ تصدر الصكوك المنفذة لهذه المادة من السلطة صاحبة الحق في التعيين في الجهة العامة المندب إليها العامل 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 155/ 
تدخل مدد الإعارة التي منحت للعاملين قبل نفاذ هذا القانون في حساب الحد الأقصى لمدة الإعارة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (د) من المادة (3 من هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 156/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام قانون الانتخاب وتعديلاته:ـ,أ ـ يقرر الوزير الذي تعود إليه الجهة العامة الموضوع تحت تصرفها العامل خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون، بشأن العاملين الموضوعين خارج الملاك، إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:ـ,ـ1 تثبيتهم في الجهة العامة الموضوعين خارج الملاك تحت تصرفها وتسوية أوضاعهم على أساس أحكام المرسوم التشريعي /170/ لعام 1970,ـ2 إعادتهم إلى الجهة العامة الموضوعين خارج ملاكها,ب ـ عند عدم توفر الشواغر اللازمة لاتخاذ الإجراءات المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) السابقة، تعتبر الوظائف التي يجري التثبيت فيها أو الإعادة إليها مضافة حكماً إلى الملاك العددي للجهة العامة ذات العلاقة,ج ـ يتم التثبيت المشار إليه في البند (1) من الفقرة (أ) السابقة بقرار الوزير الذي تعود إليه الجهة العامة الموضوع تحت تصرفها العامل,د ـ تتم الإعادة المشار إليها في البند (2) من الفقرة (أ) السابقة بقرار من الوزير الذي تعود إليه الجهة العامة الموضوع خارج ملاكها العامل 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 157/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام ملاك وزارة الخارجية وتعديلاته المتعلقة بالأحكام الخاصة باستيداع زوجات العاملين في وزارة الخارجية ومن في حكمهم من العاملات في الدولة,أ ـ يكمل المحالون على الاستيداع بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون مدة استيداعهم المحددة في الصكوك بهذا الشأن، وعليهم الالتحاق بجهاتهم العامة خلال شهر من تاريخ انتهاء هذه المدة، وعند عدم توفر الشواغر اللازمة لإعادتهم، تعتبر الوظائف المعادين إليها مضافة حكماً إلى الملاك العددي لجهاتهم العامة,ب ـ تسوى أوضاع هؤلاء مع جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون وفق حكم المادة (169),ج ـ يعتبر بحكم المستقيل كل من لم يلتحق بجهته العامة خلال المهلة المحددة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة، ما لم توافق الجهة العامة التي يتبعها على منحه إجازة خاصة بلا أجر أو إعارته وفق أحكام هذا القانون 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 158/ 
تلتزم الجهات العامة بمنح العاملين إجازاتهم الإدارية المستحقة لهم قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون، على أن يتم منح هذه الإجازات عيناً خلال مدة أقصاها خمس سنوات ما لم تنته خدماتهم خلال هذه المدة حيث يتقاضون في هذه الحالة البدل النقدي عن إجازتهم المتبقية 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 159/ 
تدخل الإجازات الصحية الممنوحة للعاملين قبل نفاذ هذا القانون في حساب المدد المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من المادة (52) 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 160/ 
تدخل مدد الاستيداع والإجازات الخاصة بلا راتب أو أجر الممنوحة للعاملين قبل نفاذ هذا القانون في حساب المدة القصوى للإجازات الخاصة بلا أجر المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من المادة (57) 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 161/ 
تعتبر الإجازات على مختلف أنواعها الممنوحة للعاملين قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة قبل التاريخ المذكور صادرة على وجه قانوني، ويعمل بها حتى تاريخ انتهاء الأجل المحدد فيها 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 162/ 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين (53 و 146) من هذا القانون، يستمر العاملون القائمون على رأس العمل الذين كانوا خاضعين قبل نفاذ هذا القانون لأي من قوانين التقاعد أو التأمين والمعاشات أو التأمينات الاجتماعية على خضوع كل منهم للقانون الذي كان مطبقاً عليه قبل النفاذ المذكور 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 163/ 
أ ـ تسوى أوضاع الوكلاء القائمين على رأس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وفق أحكام الباب الحادي عشر من هذا القانون، كما يلي:ـ,ـ1 يثابر الوكلاء الذين جرى تعيينهم على إحدى الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة (74) على القيام بوظائفهم وأعمالهم المحددة في صكوك تعيينهم الصادرة قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون، وذلك إلى أن ينتهي الأجل المحدد للتعيين في هذه الصكوك ويجوز تعيينهم بالوكالة مجدداً ضمن الشروط والأحكام الواردة في الباب الحادي عشر من هذا القانون,ـ2 أما الوكلاء الذين جرى تعيينهم على إحدى الحالات غير المنصوص عليها في المادة (74)، فيجري ـ خلال مدة نفاذ صكوك تعيينهم أو خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ـ تعيينهم وكالة على إحدى الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة المذكورة في حال توفرها، وإلا فتعتبر خدمتهم منتهية بعد انتهاء المدة المنوه بها آنفاً، ويشترط لهذا التعيين أن تتوفر في المعين شروط أشغال الوظيفة المعين عليها وأن لا يتجاوز عمره الستين عاماً,ب ـ مع مراعاة الفقرة (ج) التالية، تطبق على الوكلاء المشار إليهم في الفقرة (أ) السابقة خلال الفترة الانتقالية المذكورة أحكام الباب الحادي عشر من هذا القانون,ج ـ تدخل الخدمات المؤداة من قبل الوكلاء المشار إليهم قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ضمن المدة المشترطة بموجب الفقرة (هـ) من المادة (77) لجواز التثبيت 

قانون العمل الموحد لعام 1982 / الباب السابع عشر ـ أحكام انتقالية وختامية/المادة 164/ 
يجوز للجهة العامة، خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وبموافقة المتعاقد بعقد استخدام محدد المدة أو العامل المؤقت تثبيت هؤلاء القائمين على رأس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ـ والذين لا تتجاوز أعمارهم الستين عاماً ـ وفق الأسس والقواعد التالية:ـ,أ ـ بالنسبة لحملة الشهادات:ـ,ـ1 يعطى المثبت أجر بدء التعيين للشهادات التي يحملها والمستخدم على أساسها وفق ما هو محدد في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون,ـ2 يضاف إلى الأجر المذكور 2% عن كل سنة من سنوات الخدمة الفعلية أو ما هو في حكمها، بعد نيله الشهادة المذكورة,ـ3 يعتبر الأجر الناجم عن الحساب المشار إليه في البندين (1 و 2) السابقين هو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي يتم على أساسه التثبيت على أن لا يزيد ـ بأي حال من الأحوال ـ عن راتبه أو أجره الشهري المقطوع الذي يتقاضاه بتاريخ التثبيت أو الحد الأقصى من لأجر فئته المحدد في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون أيهما أقل,ـ4 يتم تثبيت العامل وفق ما تقدم على وظيفة تتوفر فيه شروط أشغالها,ب ـ بالنسبة للمهنيين من غير حملة الشهادات:ـ,ـ1 يصنف العمل الذي استخدم العامل فيه لدى الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها لأول مرة في إحدى المستويات المهنية الواردة في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون,ـ2 يعطى المثبت أجر بدء التعيين للمستوى المهني المصنف به وفق البند (1) السابق,ـ3 يضاف إلى الأجر المذكور 2% عن كل سنة من سنوات الخدمة الفعلية أو ما هو في حكمها التي تلي استخدامه في العمل المصنف به بمقتضى البند (1) السابق,ـ4 يعتبر الأجر الناجم عن الحساب المشار إليه في البنود ( ـ 1 ـ 2 ـ 3) السابقة هو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي يتم على أساسه التثبيت، على أن لا يزيد ـ بأي حال من الأحوال ـ عن راتبه أو أجره الشهري المقطوع الذي يتقاضاه بتاريخ التثبيت أو الحد الأقصى لأجر الفئة الرابعة المحدد في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون أيهما أقل,ج ـ بالنسبة للعمال العاديين:ـ,ـ1 يعطى المثبت أجر بدء التعيين وفق ما هو محدد في جداول الأجور الملحقة بهذا القانون,ـ2 يضاف إلى الأجر المذكور 2% عن كل سنة من سنوات الخدمة الفعلية أو ما هو في حكمها، التي تلي تاريخ استخدامه,ـ3 يعتبر الأجر الناجم عن الحساب المشار إليه في البندين ( 1 ـ 2 ) السابقين هو الأجر الشهري المقطوع الذي يتم على أساسه التثبيت على أن لا يزيد ـ بأي حال من الأحوال ـ عن را

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الرابع: في نقابات العمال/مادة 168/ 
المواد من 160 إلى 187 ملغاة 
قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 188/ 
تسري أحكام هذا الباب على كل نزاع خاص بالعمل أو بشروطه يقع بين واحد أو أكثر من أصحاب العمل وجميع مستخدميهم أو عمالهم أو فريق منهم. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 189/ 
إذا وقع نزاع مما تنطبق عليه المادة السابقة ولم يوفق الطرفان فيها إلى تسوية جاز لكل منهما أن يقدم بنفسه أو بواسطة ممثليه طلباً إلى الجهة الادارية المختصة الواقع في دائرتها محل العمل للسعي في حسم النزاع بالطرق الودية ويبين في هذا الطلب أسماء طرفي النزاع أو ممثليهما ومحل اقامتهم وموضوع النزاع. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 190/ 
إذا كان الطلب مقدماً من صاحب العمل وجب أن يكون موقعاً منه شخصياً أو من وكيله المفوض. 
أما إذا كان الطلب من العمال فيجب تقديمه من رئيس النقابة التي ينتمون إليها بعد موافقة مجلس إدارة النقابة فإن لم يكونوا منتمين إلى نقابة وجب أن يقدم من أغلبية العمال وأغلبية عمال القسم بالمؤسسة الذين لهم شأن في النزاع. 
ويجب أن يشتمل الطلب على أسماء من يتولون مفاوضات التوفيق والتحكيم بالنيابة عن النقابة أو العمال على ألا يزيد عددهم على ثلاثة. 
وتعطي الجهة الإدارية المختصة ايصالاً بتسلم الطلب موقعاً من رئيسها أو من ينوب عنه ومحدداً فيه تاريخ التسليم. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 191/ 
إذا كان صاحب العمل الطرف في النزاع يستخدم 50 عاملاً فأكثر تعين على الجهة الإدارية المختصة إحالة الطلب مباشرة في مدة لاتجاوز أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ تسليمه إلى لجنة التوفيق ويجوز إحالة أوراق الموضوع إلى هيئة التحكيم مباشرة إذا اتفق الطرفين كتابة على ذلك. 

أما إذا كان صاحب العمل يستخدم أقل من خمسين عاملاً كان على الجهة الإدارية المختصة أن تعمل على تسوية النزاع بالطرق الودية مسترشدة في ذلك بمايقدمه الطرفان المتنازعان من بيانات وذلك في مدة لاتجاوز أسبوعين على الأكثر من تاريخ وصول الطلب. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 192/ 
إذا تمكنت الجهة الإدارية المختصة من تسوية النزاع ودياً ثبتت مايتم الاتفاق عليه في محضر يحرر من أربع نسخ يوقعها مديرها أو من ينوب عنه وممثلو الطرفين وتسلم نسخة لكل منهما وتحفظ النسخة الثالثة في الجهة المذكورة للرجوع إليها عند الاقتضاء وترسل النسخة الرابعة إلى الوزارة لقيدها في سجل خاص وايداعها محفوظاتها. 
وتعطي الوزارة مستخرجاً منها لذوي الشأن. 
ويكون لهذا المحضر قوة الأحكام النهائية (المبرمة) بعد وضع الصيغة التنفيذية من قلم كتاب المحكمة الابتدائية الواقعة في دائرتها الجهة الادارية المختصة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 193/ 
إذا لم تتمكن الجهة الادارية المختصة من تسوية النزاع بالطرق الودية في حدود المدة المذكورة في المادة 191 رفعت تقريراً مفصلاً نتيجة سعيها وأسباب أخفاقه إلى هيئة التحكيم المختصة مصحوباً بجميع أوراق الموضوع وترسل صورة عن هذا التقرير إلى وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 194/ 
تؤلف لجنة التوفيق في كل مديرية أو محافظة على الوجه الآتي: 
1 ـ رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية أو أحد قضاتها تندبه الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة رئيساً. 
2 ـ مدير الجهة الادارية المختصة أو من ينوب عنه عضواً 
3 ـ صاحب العمل أو من ينوب عنه عضواً 
4 ـ ممثل النقابة العامة أو أحد العمال المتنازعين يختاره العمال عضواً 
5 ـ مندوب من منظمات أصحاب العمل المختصة متى وجدت وإلا فأحد أصحاب الأعمال يختاره صاحب العمل ولاتكون له علاقة مباشرة بالنزاع ويحضر ممثل النقابة أو العمال في الجلسة عضواً 
ويكون انعقاد اللجنة صحيحاً إذا حضر الاجتماع أربعة أعضاء يكون من بينهم الرئيس ومدير الجهة الإدارية المختصة أو من ينوب عنه. 
وللجنة أن تستعين برأي من تختاره من الاخصائيين أو من أصحاب الأعمال أو العمال بدائرتها. 
ويكون انعقادها في مقر المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة مالم ير رئيس اللجنة عقدها في مقر المحكمة الجزئية الواقع في دائرتها النزاع. 
وللرئيس أن يعين أحد موظفي دائرته كاتباً لأعمال اللجنة ويحدد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه تعويضاً أعضاء وموظفي هذه اللجان. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 195/ 
يعين رئيس لجنة التوفيق جلسة لنظر النزاع لايجاوز ميعادها عشرة أيام من تاريخ وصول أوراق الموضوع إلى اللجنة ويخطر به ممثلي طرفي النزاع ومدير الجهة الإدارية المختصة وذلك بكتاب مسجل قبل تاريخ الجلسة بثلاثة أيام على الأقل. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 196/ 
على لجنة التوفيق أن تنتهي من نظر النزاع خلال عشرين يوماً من تاريخ وصول الأوراق إليها. فإذا تمكنت من تسوية النزاع في جميع المطالب أو بعضها حررت محضراً بما يتم الاتفاق عليه على الوجه المبين بالمادة 192 ويكون لهذا المحضر قوة الأحكام النهائية المبرمة. بعد وضع الصيغة التنفيذية عليه من قلم كتاب المحكمة الابتدائية الواقع في دائرتها لجنة التوفيق. 
وإذا تعذر على اللجنة تسوية النزاع ودياً كله أو بعضه أحالت نقاط النزاع التي لم يتم الاتفاق عليها إلى هيئة التحكيم المختصة خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 197/ 
إذا أحيل النزاع إلى هيئة التحكيم فعلى كل من طرفي النزاع أن يودع قلم كتاب هيئة التحكيم مذكرة بدفاعه والمستندات المؤيدة له وذلك خلال أسبوع من تاريخ الاحالة إذا كان حاضراً الجلسة التي تمت بها الإحالة أو اخطاره بها بكتاب مسجل إن كان غائباً. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 198/ 
تتكون هيئة التحكيم من: 
1 ـ إحدى دوائر محكمة الاستئناف التي تحددها الجمعية العمومية لكل محكمة في بداية كل سنة قضائية. 
2 ـ مندوب عن وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل يندبه لذلك وزيرها من كبار موظفي الوزارة. 
3 ـ مندوب من وزارة الصحة أو وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة حسب الحال يندبه لذلك وزيرها من كبار موظفي الوزارة. 
وتكون الرئاسة لرئيس الدائرة المذكورة. 
ويحضر أمامهم: 
1 ـ مندوب من منظمات أصحاب العمل إن وجدت وإلا فأحد أصحاب الأعمال يختاره صاحب العمل ممن لايكون له علاقة مباشرة بالنزاع. 
2 ـ مندوب من نقابة لاعلاقة لها مباشرة بالنزاع يختاره العمال أو النقابة صاحبة الشأن في النزاع. 
وعلى طرفي النزاع احضار المندوبين في يوم الجلسة ولايكون للمندوبين رأي في المداولات. 
وإذا تغيب المندوبان أو أحدهما صح انعقاد الجلسة بدونهما أو بمن حضر منهما إذا رأت الهيئة ذلك. 
ويكون انعقاد الهيئة في مقر محكمة الاستئناف المختصة مالم ير رئيس الهيئة عقدها في مقر المحكمة الابتدائية أو الجزئية الواقع في دائرتها النزاع. 
وللرئيس أن يعين أحد موظفي دائرته كاتباً لأعمال اللجنة. ويحدد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه تعويضات أعضاء وموظفي هذه اللجان. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 199/ 
إذا كان النزاع خاصاً بعمال فرع من فروع المنشأة تقوم بعمل في مناطق متعددة اختصت بنظره هيئة التحكيم التي يقع في دائرة اختصاصها المركز الرئيسي للمنشأة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 201/ 
يحلف عضوا الهيئة أمام رئيسها بأن يؤديا مهمتهما بالذمة والصدق. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 202/ 
تنظر هيئة التحكيم في النزاع المعروض عليها وتفصل فيه في مدة لاتتجاوز عشرين يوماً من بدء نظره. 
ويحضر الطرفان أمام هيئة التحكيم شخصياً ويجوز لصاحب العمل أن ينيب عنه مندوباً في الحضور وللهيئة أن تقرر سماع شهود بعد تحليفهم اليمين القانونية وندب أهل الخبرة ومعاينة المصانع ومحال العمل والاطلاع على جميع المستندات ودفاتر الحسابات الخاصة بالنزاع واتخاذ الاجراءات التي تمكنها من الفصل فيه. 
ولها توقيع الجزاءات المقررة في القوانين النافذة عن تخلف أحد الخصوم عن ايداع المستندات والمذكرات المؤيدة لدفاعه أو تخلف الشاهد دون عذر مقبول عن الحضور أو امتناعه عن الحضور أو امتناعه عن أداء اليمين أو الاجابة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 203/ 
تطبق هيئة التحكيم القوانين والقرارات التنظيمية العامة المعمول بها ولها أن تستند إلى العرف ومبادىء العدالة وفقاً للحالة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية العامة في المنطقة. 
وعليها قبل المداولة واصدار قرارها أخذ رأي كل من المندوبين الحاضرين المشار إليهما في المادة 198 فإذا صدر قرار الهيئة على خلاف رأي المندوبين أو أحدهما وجب اثبات رأي المخالف في القرار مع بيان أسباب عدم الأخذ به. 
ويصدر القرار بأغلبية الآراء. ويكون مسبباً ويعتبر بمثابة حكم صادر عن محكمة الاستئناف بعد وضع الصيغة التنفيذية عليه من قلم كتاب محكمة الاستئناف الواقع في دائرتها محل النزاع. 
ولكل من طرفي النزاع أن يطعن في القرار أمام محكمة النقض بالشروط والأوضاع والاجراءات المقررة في القوانين النافذة. 
وعلى رئيس الهيئة اعلان طرفي النزاع بصورة من قرار التحكيم بكتاب مسجل وذلك خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ صدوره. 
وترسل هيئة التحكيم ملف الموضوع بعد اعلان طرفي النزاع على الوجه المذكور في الفقرة السابقة إلى الجهة الادارية المختصة لقيد منطوق القرار في سجل خاص وايداع الملق محفوظاتها وتعطي مستخرجاً منها لذوي الشأن. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 204/ 
تطبق على القرارات الصادرة من هيئات التحكيم الأحكام الخاصة بتصحيح الأحكام وتفسيرها المنصوص عليها في القوانين النافذة. كما تطبق بشأن رد أعضاء هيئة التحكيم من غير القضاة وتنحيتهم مايسري على رئيس الهيئة من الأحكام الخاصة برد القضاة وتنحيتهم المنصوص عليها في تلك القوانين. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 205/ 
يرفع ما يعرض في التنفيذ من اشكالات إلى هيئة التحكيم بوصفها قاضياً للأمور المستعجلة. إذا كان المطلوب اجراء وقتياً. وتجري على هذه الاشكالات الأحكام الخاصة باشكالات التنفيذ الواردة في القوانين المعمول بها. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 206/ 
لا يجوز حضور محام مع أحد الطرفين إلا أمام هيئة التحكيم. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 207/ 
لا يحول فسخ عقد العمل أو فصل ممثلي العمال أو النقابة دون استمرارهم في أداء مهمتهم أمام الجهة الادارية المختصة أو لجنة التوفيق أو هيئة التحكيم مالم يقع اختيار العمال أو مجلس ادارة النقابة على غيرهم. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 208/ 
تلزم هيئة التحكيم صاحب العمل بمصروفات وانتقال واقامة ممثل العمال أو النقابة ومندوبيهم التي تقدرها وذلك في حالة صدور القرار لصالح العمال. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 209/ 
يحظر على العمال الاضراب أو الامتناع عن العمل كلياً او جزئياً إذا ماقدم طلب التوفيق المنصوص عليه في المادة 189 أو أثناء السير في اجراءاته أمام الجهة الادارية المختصة أو لجنة التوفيق أو هيئة التحكيم. 
كذلك يحظر على صاحب العمل وقف العامل كلياً أو جزئياً إلا إذا كان مضطراً لذلك لأسباب جدية وبعد الحصول على موافقة وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بناء على طلب يقدمه بكتاب مسجل ويبت الوزير في هذا الطلب خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ وصوله إليه. فإذا انقضت هذه المدة جاز لصاحب العمل وقفه. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 210/ 
تحدد بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل فئات الرسوم التي تحصل عن اعطاء صور القرارات والمستخرجات على ألا تتجاوز هذه الرسوم الفئات المبينة بالقرارات التنظيمية العامة بشأن الرسوم المعمول بها أمام المحاكم المدنية. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب الخامس: في التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل/مادة 211/ 
يحدد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالاتفاق مع وزير العدل عدد هيئات التحكيم في كل اقليم ومقارها والاختصاص المحلي لكل منها. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السادس: في تفتيش العمل والضبطية القضائية/مادة 212/ 
يكون للموظفين الذين لهم صفة الضبط القضائي في تنفيذ احكام هذا القانون والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً له أن يزوروا أماكن العمل وفقاً لتعليمات رؤسائهم ويسهروا على حسن تطبيق أحكامه ليكونوا على يقين من التقيد بها. 
ويحلف مفتشو العمل ورؤسائهم اليمين أمام وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل عند تعيينهم مقسمين أن يقوموا بمهام وظيفتهم بأمانة واخلاص وأن لايفشوا سراً من أسرار المهنة أو أي اختراع صناعي اطلعوا عليه بحكم وظيفتهم حتى بعد تركهم العمل. 
ويحمل مفتشو العمل بطاقة تثبت صفتهم ولهم حق الدخول أثناء ساعات العمل ليلاً أو نهاراً إلى جميع أماكن العمل والقيام فيها بأي تفتيش كان وفحص الدفاتر والأوراق التي لها علاقة بالعمال وطلب البيانات اللازمة من أصحاب الأعمال ومن ينوبون عنهم. 
وينظم وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه الوسائل التي تكفل حسن سير تفتيش العمل ليلاً وفي غير أوقات العمل. ويحدد فيه مكافآت الموظفين والمستخدمين المكلفين بالتفتيش المذكور. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السادس: في تفتيش العمل والضبطية القضائية/مادة 213/ 
على أصحاب العمل وعلى وكلائهم أو من ينوبون عنهم أن يسهلوا مهمة الموظفين المذكورين في المادة السابقة وأن يقدموا لهم معلومات صادقة صحيحة عما يتعلق بمهمتهم. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السادس: في تفتيش العمل والضبطية القضائية/مادة 214/ 
على السلطات الادارية أن تساعد الموظفين المذكورين عند قيامهم بوظيفتهم مساعدة فعالة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 215/ 
مع عدم الاخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها أي قانون آخر يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية عن الجرائم المشار إليها فيها. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 216/ 
عدلت بموجب قانون رقم 24 تاريخ 10/12/2000 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام المواد (14 ـ 16 ـ 17 ـ 19 ـ 21 ـ 124 ـ 125 ـ 126) بغرامة لا تتجاوز ألف ليرة سورية. 
وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد من وقعت في شأنهم الجريمة. 
قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 217/ 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الرابع من الباب الأول في شأن التأهيل المهني للعاجزين عن العمل وتخديمهم بغرامة لاتجاوز عشرة جنيهات في الاقليم المصري ومائة ليرة سورية في الاقليم السوري وبالحبس مدة لاتجاوز أسبوعين أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين ويجوز الحكم بالزام صاحب العمل بأن يدفع شهرياً للعاجز الذي رشح له تطبيقاً للمادة 29 وامتنع عن استخدامه مبلغاً يساوي الأجر أو المرتب المقرر أو التقديري للعمل أو الوظيفة التي رشح لها اعتباراً من تاريخ اثبات المخالفة ولايجوز مطالبة صاحب العمل بهذا المبلغ لمدة تزيد على سنة ويزول هذا الالزام إذا قام بتعيين العاجز لديه. أو إذا اشتغل العاجز فعلاً في عمل آخر. وفي حالة امتناع صاحب العمل عن أداء الأجر أو المرتب المشار إليه يجوز تحصيله لصالح العامل بطريق الحجز الاداري. 
وفي حالة تعدد الأحكام بالالزام بالدفع عند تعدد أصحاب الأعمال على الوجه السابق لايستفيد العاجز إلا من أول حكم يصدر وتؤول إلى وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل المبالغ المحكوم بها في الأحكام الأخرى لتقوم بصرفها في الأوجه وبالشروط والأوضاع المقررة في المادة التالية وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد الذين وقعت في شأنهم الجريمة. 
كما تتعدد العقوبة بتعدد الامتناع عن تشغيل العاجز الواحد تطبيقاً لحكم المادة 29 وذلك عن كل سنة يحصل فيها الامتناع بالنسبة له. 
وتقام الدعوى في جميع الأحوال على صاحب العمل أو وكيله أو المدير المسؤول. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 218/ 
تخصص الغرامات المحكوم بها طبقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة للصرف منها في تمويل خدمات التأهيل المهني للعاجزين طبقاً للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 219/ 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً في الأقليم المصري وخمسمائة ليرة سورية في الاقليم السوري أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل أجنبي يخالف أحكام المادة 35 أو يخالف أي شرط من شروط الترخيص في العمل التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالتطبيق لأحكام المادة 36. 
ويعتبر كل من صاحب العمل ومدير المحل أو من ينوب عن أيهما مسؤولاً عن المخالفات المذكورة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 220/ 
يعاقب كل صاحب عمل يخالف أحكام الفصل الأول من الباب الثاني في شأن التدرج والتدريب المهني بغرامة لاتقل عن مائتي قرش ولاتجاوز ألفي قرش في الاقليم المصري. ولاتقل عن 20 ليرة ولاتجاوز مائتي ليرة في الاقليم السوري. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 221/ 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الثاني من الباب الثاني في شأن عقد العمل الفردي والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً له بغرامة لاتقل عن مائتي قرش ولاتجاوز ألفي قرش في الاقليم المصري ولاتقل عن عشرين ليرة ولاتجاوز مائتي ليرة في الاقليم السوري. 
وتتعدد الغرامة بقدر عدد العمل الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 222/ 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الثاني من الباب الثالث في شأن تحديد ساعات العمل بغرامة لاتجاوز مائة قرش في الاقليم المصري وعشر ليرات في الاقليم السوري. 
ولرجال الضبط القضائي فضلاً عن ذلك حق منع استمرار المخالفة بالطريق الاداري. 
وتتعدد الغرامة بقدر عدد المستخدمين أو العمال الذين وقعت المخالفة في شأنهم. 
وإذا ارتكبت مخالفة مماثلة خلال سنة من تاريخ الحكم جاز الحكم على المخالف فضلاً عن الغرامة بالحبس مدة لاتجاوز أسبوعاً. 
وإذا ارتكب المخالف مخالفة جديدة خلال سنة حكم عليه فيها مرتين لمخالفة أحكام المادتين 118 و 119 جاز الحكم باغلاق المحل مدة لاتجاوز أسبوعاً. 
وتقام الدعوى على مدير المحل كما تقام أيضاً على صاحبه إذا كانت الظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد بأنه لم يكن يجهل الوقائع المكونة للمخالفة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 223/ 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الثالث من الباب الثالث في شأن تشغيل الأحداث بغرامة لاتزيد على مائة قرش في الاقليم المصري وعشر ليرات في الاقليم السوري. 
وتتعدد الغرامات بقدر عدد الأحداث الجاري تشغيلهم أو قبولهم في عنابر العمل بحالة مخالفة لأحكام الفصل المذكور. 
وتتعدد الغرامة أيضاً كلما تكررت المخالفة بالنسبة لنفس العمل. 
وإذا ارتكب شخص سبق الحكم عليه مخالفة ثانية خلال السنة التالية للحكم جاز الحكم عليه فضلاً عن الغرامة بالحبس مدة لاتجاوز أسبوعاً. 
وتقام الدعوى على مدير المحل أو المقاول أو المشرف على المكان الذي يؤدي فيه العمل. وكذا تقام الدعوى على صاحب العمل إذا كانت الظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد بأنه لم يكن يجهل الوقائع المكونة للجرم. 
وتقام الدعوى أيضاً على الأشخاص الذين لهم ولاية الشرعية أو الوصاية على الأحداث إذا تركوهم يشتغلون بحالة مخالفة لأحكام الفصل آنف الذكر. وكذلك على الشخص الذي تسبب في استخدامهم بحالة مخالفة لهذه الأحكام أو الذي يخالفها بأي شخص كان. 
وإذا صدر حكم على الشخص الذي يستخدمه صاحب العمل لرقابة عمل الأحداث في جناية أو جنحة ارتكبها أثناء تأدية أعماله أو بسببها أو إذا تعددت الأحكام الصادرة ضده لارتكابه مخالفات لأحكام الفصل المذكور خلال ثلاث سنوات وجب على أصحاب ومديري العمل أو المقاولة أو المحل بناء على تبليغ المركز أو القسم أو يفصلوه خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ ذلك التبليغ وإلا طبقت عليهم الأحكام المدونة في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 224/ 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الرابع من الباب الثالث في شأن تشغيل النساء بغرامة لاتجاوز مائة قرش في الاقليم المصري وعشر ليرات في الاقليم السوري. 
وتتعدد الغرامات بقدر عدد العاملات الجاري تشغيلهن بحالة مخالفته لأحكام هذا الفصل وتتعدد الغرامات أيضاً كلما تكررت المخالفة بالنسبة لنفس العاملة. 
وإذا ارتكب شخص سبق الحكم عليه مخالفة ثانية خلال السنة التالية للحكم جاز الحكم عليه فضلاً عن الغرامة بالحبس مدة لاتجاوز أسبوعاً. 
وتقام الدعوى على مدير العمل أو المقاولة أو المحل وكذا تقام على صاحب العمل إذا كانت الظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد أنه لم يكن يجهل الوقائع المكونة للمخالفة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 225/ 
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام المادة 152 بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن أسبوع ولاتزيد على شهر. 
ويعاقب على كل مخالفة أخرى لأحكام هذا الفصل بغرامة لاتقل عن مائتي قرش ولاتزيد على ألفي قرش في الاقليم المصري ولاتقل عن عشرين ليرة سورية ولاتزيد على مائتي ليرة في الاقليم السوري. 
وتتعدد الغرامة بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة. 
ويعاقب بالعقوبة المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة في حالة العودة إلى مخالفة أحكام المادة 155 / ب خلال السنة التالية للحكم في المخالفة السابقة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 226/ 
إذا أخل صاحب العمل بالالتزامات المفروضة عليه بموجب المواد 152 و 153 و 154 و 155 كان لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل اصدار قرار يبين فيه موضوع الاخلال ويكلف فيه صاحب العمل باتمام هذه الأعمال في مدة تحدد من تاريخ اعلانه. وإلا قامت الوزارة باتمام تلك الأعمال على نفقة صاحب العمل وتحصيل النفقات بطريق الحجز الاداري. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 227/ 
يجوز لمفتشي الجهة الادارية المختصة بالاتفاق مع مصلحة المناجم والمحاجر والوقود في حالة وجود خطر داهم يهدد سلامة العمال وصحتهم أن يأمروا بوقف العمل. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 228/ 
يعاقب بغرامة لاتقل عن خمسة جنيهات ولاتزيد على خمسين جنيها في الاقليم المصري ولاتقل عن خمسين ولاتزيد عن خمسمائة ليرة سورية في الاقليم السوري كل من يخالف الأحكام التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالتطبيق لأحكام المادة 159 في شأن تحديد الأجور. 
وتقضي المحكمة فضلاً عن ذلك بالزام المخالف بدفع فروق الأجر أو العلاوة المستحقة وتتعدد الغرامة بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 229/ 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة جنيهات ولاتزيد على خمسين جنيهاً في الاقليم المصري ولاتقل عن خمسين ليرة ولاتزيد على خمسمائة ليرة في الاقليم السوري كل من يخالف الأحكام التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالتطبيق لأحكام المادتين 107 و 108 من هذا القانون. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 230/ 
يعاقب على مخالفة أحكام المادة 172 بغرامة لاتقل عن مائتي قرش ولاتزيد على ألفي قرش في الاقليم المصري ولاتقل عن عشرين ليرة ولاتزيد على مائتي ليرة في الاقليم السوري. 
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لاتجاوز مائة جنيه في الاقليم المصري وألف ليرة سورية في الاقليم السوري أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل عضو من أعضاء مجلس الادارة يتعمد اعطاء بيانات غير صحيحة تتعلق بالنظام الأساسي والسجلات أو الدفاتر أو الحسابات التي فرض الباب الرابع في شأن نقابات العمال ابلاغها لذوي الشأن. 
ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة كل شخص معين أو منتدب لادارة شركة أو جمعية أو جماعة أو رابطة أو هيئة أو غير ذلك أطلق عليها في مكاتبات أو في لوحات او في اعلان أو في استشارة أو في بلاغ موجه إلى الجمهور اسم نقابة أو اتحاد عام أو زاول اعمالاً نقابية وكان ذلك بالمخالفة لأحكام الباب الرابع ويحكم أيضاً بمصادرة الأشياء موضوع الجريمة وكذلك الأموال التي تكون قد جمعت ويجوز الحكم باغلاق المكان المتخذ مقراً لها. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 231/ 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين جنيها ولاتزيد على مائة جنيه في الاقليم المصري ولاتقل عن مائتي ليرة ولاتزيد على ألف ليرة في الاقليم السوري كل صاحب عمل أو من يقوم مقامه فصل أحد العمال أو وقع عليه عقوبة لارغامه على الانضمام إلى النقابة أو عدم الانضمام إليها أو الانسحاب منها أو بسبب قيامه بعمل من أعمال النقابة او تنفيذ قراراتها المشروعة. 
وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد الأشخاص. 
وفي تطبيق أحكام الفقرة الأولى تعتبر اللجنة المؤقتة التي تباشر الاجراءات التمهيدية لتكوين النقابة في حكم النقابة. 
ويسري هذا الحكم أيضاً بالنسبة لاعضاء النقابات الفرعية واللجان النقابية. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 232/ 
يعاقب صاحب العمل الذي يمتنع عن تنفيذ قرار التحكيم الصادر عن هيئة التحكيم طبقاً للمادة 203 من هذا القانون خلال أسبوع واحد من الموعد المحدد لذلك بغرامة لاتقل عن عشرة جنيهات ولاتزيد على ألف جنيه في الاقليم المصري ولاتقل عن مائة ليرة ولاتزيد على عشرة آلاف ليرة في الاقليم السوري ويعاقب كل من يمتنع عن تنفيذ القرار من العمال بغرامة لاتقل عن مائة قرش ولاتزيد على ألف قرش في الاقليم المصري ولاتقل عن عشر ليرات ولاتزيد على مائة ليرة في الاقليم السوري. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 233/ 
يعاقب على مخالفة أحكام المادة 209 بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولاتجاوز السنة ويعاقب على مخالفة حكم المادة 213 بغرامة لاتقل عن مائتي قرش ولاتزيد على ألفي قرش ولاتقل عن عشرين ليرة ولاتزيد على مائتي ليرة. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 234/ 
يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في القوانين النافذة كل من أفشى سراً من أسرار الصناعة أو غير ذلك من أساليب العمل التي يكون قد اطلع عليها أثناء التفتيش. 

قانون العمل ـ رقم 91 لعام 1959 /الباب السابع: العقوبات/مادة 235/ 
لا يجوز وقف التنفيذ في العقوبات المالية كما لايجوز النزول عن الحد الأدنى للعقوبة المقررة لأسباب مخففة تقديرية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول: تعاريف ومجال التطبيق

المادة:1
في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يقصد:
آ ـ بالمؤسسة: مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية المنشأة بمقتضى هذا القانون.
ب ـ بالمؤمن عليه: كل من تسري عليه أحكام المادة 2 من هذا القانون.
ج ـ باصابة العمل: الاصابة بأحد الأمراض المهنية المبينة في الجدول رقم 1 الملحق بهذا القانون أو الاصابة نتيجة حادث أثناء تأدية العمل أو بسببه أو بسبب مايتعلق به. ويعتبر في حكم ذلك كل حادث يقع للمؤمن عليه خلال فترة ذهابه لمباشرة عمله وعودته منه أياً كانت وسيلة المواصلات بشرط أن يكون الذهاب والإياب دون توقيف أو تخلف أو انحراف عن الطريق الطبيعي.
د ـ بالمصاب: من أصيب باصابة عمل.
هـ ـ بالمريض: من أصيب بمرض أو حادث غير اصابة العمل.
و ـ بالعجز الكامل: كل عجز من شأنه أن يحول كلياً وبصفة مستديمة بين المؤمن عليه وبين مزاولة أية مهنة أو عمل يكتسب منه ويعتبر في حكم ذلك أي عجز مستديم تتجاوز نسبته 80% من قدرة المؤمن عليه على الكسب.


تعديل:
تعدل الفقرتان (ج) و (ز) من المادة (1) من قانون التامينات الاجتماعية )92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته وتصبحان على النحو التالي:‏
ج- باصابة العمل، الاصابة باحد الامراض المهنية المبينة بالجدول رقم (1) المرفق او الاصابة نتيجة حادث اثناء تادية العمل او بسببه او بسبب ما يتعلق به وتعتبر الاصابات القلبية والدماغية الناتجة عن الجهد الوظيفي اصابات عمل متى توافرت فيها الشروط والقواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة بناء على اقتراح مجلس ادارة المؤسسة. ويعتبر في حكم اصابة العمل كل حادث يقع للمؤمّن عليه خلال فترة ذهابه لمباشرة العمل او عودته منه ايا كانت وسيلة المواصلات بشرط ان يكون الذهاب والاياب دون توقف او تخلف او انحراف عن الطريق الطبيعية.‏
ز- الاجر:‏ 
1- الاجر المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (أ) من المادة (79) من القانون الاساسي للعاملين في الدولة رقم (1) لعام 1985 بالنسبة للمشمولين باحكام القانون المذكور مع مراعاة احكام المادة (6) من المرسوم التشريعي رقم (8) تاريخ / 2/ 10/ 1995.‏
2 الراتب المقطوع بالنسبة للفئات المستثناة من احكام القانون الاساسي للعاملين في الدولة.‏
3 الاجر المنصوص عليه في المادة (3) من قانون العمل رقم (91) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته بالنسبة للفئات غير المشمولة باحكام الفقرتين (1) و (2) السابقتين.


المادة:2
تسري أحكام هذا القانون على جميع العمال وكذلك المتدرجين منهم ولا يسري على:
1 ـ العمال الذين يستخدمون في الزراعة إلا فيما يرد به نص خاص.
2 ـ العمال الذين يستخدمون في أعمال عرضية مؤقتة وعلى الأخص عمال المقاولات والتراحيل والعمال الموسميين وعمال الشحن والتفريغ إلا فيما يرد به نص خاص.
3 ـ أفراد أسرة صاحب العمل الذين يعولهم فعلاً.
4 ـ خدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم.
ويجوز لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بعد أخذ رأي مجلس ادارة المؤسسة تنظيم شروط وأوضاع انتفاع الفئات الآتية بمزايا التأمينات الاجتماعية كلها أو بعضها على أن يبين فيه حساب الأجور بالنسبة إليهم.
1 ـ فئات العمال المشار إليهم في البنود 1، 2، 3، 4.
2 ـ الأشخاص الذين يشتغلون في منازلهم لحساب صاحب العمل.
3 ـ ذوو المهن الحرة والمشتغلين لحسابهم الخاص وأصحاب الحرف.
4 ـ أصحاب الأعمال أنفسهم.
تعديل:
1- يعدل نص المادة (2) من قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام (1959) وتعديلاته وتصبح على النحو التالي:
المادة (2)
مع الاحتفاظ بالاحكام الخاصة بالحقوق التقاعدية لاصحاب المناصب واعضاء مجلس الشعب الواردة في القوانين النافذة تسري احكام هذا القانون على الفئات التالية:‏
أ- العاملين الخاضعين لاحكام القانون الاساسي للعاملين في الدولة رقم (1) لعام 1985
ب- قضاة الحكم والنيابة الخاضعين لقانون السلطة القضائية وقضاة المحكمة الدستورية العليا وقضاة مجلس الدولة ومحامي ادارة قضايا الدولة.‏
ج- العمال المعينين بالوكالة وفقا لاحكام القانون الاساسي للعاملين في الدولة باستثناء العاملين بالوكالة في سلك التعليم والتدريس.‏ 
د- اعضاء الهيئة التعليمية والتدريسية والفنية والمخبرية الخاضعين لقانون تنظيم الجامعات.
هـ- المفتين وامناء الفتوى والمدرسين الداخلين في ملاك الفتوى والتدريس الديني.‏ 
و- العناصر المدنية في المخابرات العامة.
ز- الجهاز الفني واعضاء هيئة البحث العلمي في مركز البحوث العلمية واعضاء الهيئة المخبرية واعضاء هيئة البحث العلمي في هيئة الطاقة الذرية.
ح- العاملين العلميين في هيئة الموسوعة العربية.
ط- الركب الطائر في مؤسسة الطيران العربية السورية والركب المبحر في شركة الملاحة البحرية السورية.
ي- المؤقتين المعينين وفق احكام المادة (148) من القانون الاساسي للعاملين في الدولة.‏
ك- المتعاقدين وفق أحكام المادة (149) من القانون الاساسي للعاملين في الدولة الذين تنص عقود استخدامهم على خضوعهم لقانون التامينات الاجتماعية.‏
ل- جميع العمال وكذلك المتدرجون منهم مع مراعاة احكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم (210) لعام 1963 ولا يسري على:‏ 
العمال الذين يستخدمون في اعمال عرضية مؤقتة الا فيمن يرد به نص‏ خاص.‏
افراد اسرة صاحب العمل الذين يعولهم فعلا.‏ 
خدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم.
العمال الذين يستخدمون في الزراعة لدى القطاع الخاص والمشترك الا من يرد فيهم نص خاص.
م- يجوز بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل وبعد اخذ راي مجلس ادارة المؤسسة العامة للتامينات الاجتماعية تنظيم الشروط والاوضاع لانتفاع الفئات الآتية بمزايا التامينات الاجتماعية كلها او بعضها على ان يبين فيه حساب الاجور بالنسبة لهم.‏ 
فئات العمال المشار اليهم في الفقرة (ل) السابقة.
الاشخاص الذين يشتغلون في منازلهم لحساب صاحب العمل.‏ 
ذوي المهن الحرة والمشتغلين لحساب صاحب العمل.
اصحاب العمل انفسهم.



الباب الثاني: في إنشاء مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية
لفصل الأول: في إنشاء مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية

المادة:3
ألغيت هذه المادة وحلت محلها المواد الآتية من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 21 تاريخ 11 / 10 / 1961:
مادة 1:
مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية في سورية المنشأة تنفيذاً لقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون رقم 92 لسنة 1959 مؤسسة عامة تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية المستقلة وتعمل وفقاً للتوجيهات التي يصدرها مجلس الوزراء في هذا الشأن.
يمثل هذه المؤسسة مديرها العام ويكون مقرها دمشق وتسمى «مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية في الجمهورية العربية السورية».
للمؤسسة ممارسة الحقوق المخولة للسلطات المالية بموجب قانون جباية الأموال العامة لتحصيل المبالغ المترتبة لها بموجب قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية وتعديلاته على المشتركين والمتخلفين عن الاشتراك.
مادة 2:
تمارس مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية في الجمهورية العربية السورية جميع الصلاحيات التي تمارسها مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية المنشأة بالقرار بالقانون رقم 92 لسنة 1959 وتعديلاته.
مادة 4:
تعتبر وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل الجهة الادارية بالنسبة إلى مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية وتستبدل بعبارة وزير ووزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل المركزية الواردة في القانون 92 وتعديلاته عبارة وزير ووزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل.
مادة 5:
آ ـ ألغيت هذه الفقرة بموجب المادة 2 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 134 تاريخ 22 / 12 / 1964.
بـ عدم جواز سقوط ملكيتها وتملك أموالها بالتقادم.

المادة:4

ألغيت هذه المادة وحلت محلها المادتين 6 و 7 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 21 تاريخ 11 / 10 / 1961 المعدلتان بموجب المادة الأولى من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 134 تاريخ 22 / 12 / 1964 على النحو التالي:
مادة 6:
يشكل مجلس ادارة مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية على الوجه التالي:
1 ـ وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل رئيساً
2 ـ الأمين العام لوزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل عضواً
3 ـ الأمين العام لوزارة التخطيط عضواً
4 ـ الأمين العام لوزارة الصحة عضواً
5 ـ المدير العام لمؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية عضواً
6 ـ المدير العام للمؤسسة الاقتصادية عضواً
7 ـ أحد المدراء العامين للشركات والمؤسسات المؤممة عضواً
8 ـ أربعة ممثلين عن العمال أعضاء
9 ـ ممثل عن أصحاب الأعمال عضواً
ويسمى مندوب ملازم لكل من أعضاء المجلس يحل محله عند غيابه.
مادة 7:
آ ـ يتم تمثيل العمال في المجلس على الوجه التالي:
ـ رئيس الاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال.
ـ ثلاثة أعضاء يعينهم مجلس الاتحاد لمدة سنتين.
كما يقوم الاتحاد بتعيين الأعضاء الملازمين لممثلي العمال في المجلس.
ب ـ ينتخب ممثلا أصحاب الأعمال، الأصيل والملازم لمدة سنتين من قبل منظماتهم بالطريقة التي يحددها قرار يصدر عن وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل.
ج ـ يصدر وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل قراراً بتسمية ممثلي العمال وأصحاب الأعمال خلال أسبوع من تاريخ تبلغه الأسماء. كما يصدر قراراً بتسمية اثنين من المدراء العامين للشركات والمؤسسات المؤممة لعضوية المجلس. أحدهما أصيلاً والآخر ملازماً بناء على ترشيح الوزير المختص.

المادة:5
ألغيت هذه المادة وحلت محلها المادتان التاليتان من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 21 تاريخ 11 / 10 / 1961 المعدلتان بموجب المرسوم التشريعي رقم 134 تاريخ 22 / 12 / 1964.
مادة 8:
يجتمع مجلس ادارة المؤسسة بدعوة من رئيسه أو بناء على طلب نصف عدد أعضائه ولا يعتبر الاجتماع صحيحاً إلا بحضور أكثرية أعضاء المجلس المطلقة.
وتصدر القرارات بأغلبية الحاضرين وعند التساوي يرجح جانب الرئيس.
وللمجلس عند الاقتضاء أن يدعو من يرى الاستعانة بخبرتهم ومعلوماتهم في مناقشات المجلس وذلك دون أن يكون لهؤلاء حق التصويت.
مادة 9:
تحدد تعويضات حضور جلسات مجلس الادارة وتعويضات الانتقال بمرسوم بناء على اقتراح وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل.

المادة:6
لا يجوز أن يكون عضواً في مجلس ادارة المؤسسة:
آ ـ من حكم عليه في جريمة غدر أو جناية تزوير أو سرقة أو خيانة أمانة أو نصب أو غيرها من الجرائم المخلة بالشرف أو الشروع في ارتكاب إحدى هذه الجرائم.
ب ـ من حكم بافلاسه ما لم يرد إليه اعتباره.
ج ـ عديم الأهلية والمحجور عليه.


المادة:7
تسقط عضوية أعضاء مجلس الادارة من غير المعينين بحكم وظائفهم في الحالات الآتية:
آ ـ إذا فقد العضو الصفة التي عين من أجلها بالمجلس كعامل أو صاحب عمل.
ب ـ إذا تخلف العضو عن حضور جلسات المجلس خمس مرات متتالية دون عذر يقبله المجلس.

المادة:8
إذا خلا مكان عضو في مجلس ادارة المؤسسة لأي سبب من الأسباب يعين من يحل محله بذات الطريقة التي عين بها سلفه وللمدة الباقية.

المادة:9
يتولى مجلس الادارة الإشراف على شؤون المؤسسة ويباشر على الأخص:
1 ـ اقرار ميزانية مصروفات المؤسسة على أن تعين فيها وجوه الصرف المختلفة والمبالغ المعتمدة لكل منها والترخيص بالمصروفات الأخرى التي تتطلبها إدارة المؤسسة.
ويجب ألا تزيد المصروفات الادارية سنوياً على 5% من الاشتراكات المحصلة وذلك بخلاف المصروفات التأسيسية.
على انه يجوز لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بعد موافقة مجلس الادارة بأغلبية عشرة أصوات على الأقل زيادة النسبة المشار إليها إذا اقتضت الضرورة ذلك بحيث لا تتجاوز 7.5%.
2 ـ اقرار الحسابات الختامية للمؤسسة قبل ابلاغها إلى رئاسة الجمهورية.
3 ـ اقرار القواعد العامة فيما يتعلق باستثمار أموال المؤسسة وذلك ضمن اطار خطة التنمية.

المادة:10

ألغيت هذه المادة ضمناً وحل محلها النص التالي من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 21 تاريخ 11 / 10 / 1961:

تعديل:

ضاف المادة (10) في الباب الثاني: الفصل الاول: من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته تحت رقم (10) تنص على مايلي:‏ 
أ- للمؤسسة العامة للتامينات الاجتماعية استثمار (50) بالمائة من فائض اموالها في مجالات تضمن ريعية استثمارية استنادا لدراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشاريع وبما يضمن درجة امان استثماري و (50) بالمائة يحول الى صندوق الدين العام مقابل فائدة تحدد سنويا بقرار من مجلس الوزراء.
ب- يصدر وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل نظام استثمار فائض اموال المؤسسة يحدد الاسس والقواعد والحوافز بناء على اقتراح من مجلس ادارة المؤسسة العامة للتامينات الاجتماعية.‏

مادة 11:
آ ـ يعين مدير عام لمؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل.
ب ـ تحدد صلاحيات مجلس الادارة والمدير العام ونظام استثمار أموال المؤسسة بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء وتبقى الأحكام النافذة حالياً مرعية الاجراء حتى صدور هذا المرسوم.
وتصدر الأنظمة الداخلية والادارية والمالية ونظام الموظفين وأحكام التوظيف بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بناء على اقتراح مجلس الادارة.

المادة:11
ألغيت هذه المادة ضمناً وحلت محلها المادة 10 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 21 تاريخ 11 / 10 / 1961 التي استبدلت بالنص التالي بموجب المرسوم التشريعي رقم 134 تاريخ 22 / 12 / 1964:
مادة 10:
تشكل لجنة استثمار أموال المؤسسة على الوجه التالي:
1 ـ وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل رئيساً
2 ـ المدير العام لمؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية عضواً
3 ـ رئيس اتحاد نقابات العمال (عضو مجلس الادارة) عضواً
4 ـ مندوب عن المؤسسة الاقتصادية عضواً
5 ـ مندوب عن مصرف سورية المركزي عضواً
وتختص هذه اللجنة بوضع برامج الاستثمار وبالبت في طلبات القروض التي تقدم إليها وذلك وفق القواعد العامة التي يضعها مجلس الادارة لاستثمار أموال المؤسسة. وتكون جميع قرارات اللجنة خاضعة للتصديق من المجلس.

المادة:12

كانت هذه المادة تتعلق باختصاصات لجنة استثمار أموال المؤسسة وقد ألغيت بموجب المادة 10 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 21 لسنة 1961 المستبدلة بموجب المرسوم التشريعي رقم 134 لسنة 1964.

المادة:13

يجوز بقرار من مجلس الادارة أو لجنة الاستثمار تشكيل لجان من بين أعضائها يعهد إليها بدراسة المسائل التي تحيلها إليها كما يجوز أن يضم إلى عضوية تلك اللجان خبراء للاستئناس برأيهم في تلك المسائل وينظم القرار المذكور تشكيل تلك اللجان واختصاصاتها ونظام العمل بها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني: في الحسابات والمراجعة والمركز المالي

المادة:14

تبدأ السنة المالية للمؤسسة في أول كانون الثاني وتنتهي في 31 كانون الأول من كل سنة وعلى مدير عام المؤسسة أن يقدم إلى مجلس الادارة خلال الثلاثة أشهر التالية لانتهاء السنة المالية ما يأتي:
آ ـ تقريراً عاماً عن أعمال المؤسسة في تلك السنة.
ب ـ حساب الايرادات والنفقات لكل فرع من فروع التأمين التي تباشرها المؤسسة مشتملاً على بيان الاحتياطي الخاص بالمطالبات التي لم يتم تسويتها.
ج ـ تقرير مراجع حسابات المؤسسة.
د ـ الميزانية العامة للمؤسسة عن السنة المنتهية على أن تتضمن البيانات التفصيلية لمفردات الأموال والخصوم. وعليه كذلك أن يقدم تقديرات الايرادات والنفقات عن السنة المالية القادمة خلال الشهرين السابقين لتلك السنة.
وتسقط المسؤولية عن المدير العام بتصديق هذه الحسابات من مجلس الادارة.
وتبلغ قرارات مجلس الادارة بتصديق التقارير والحسابات والميزانية وتقديرات الايرادات والنفقات إلى مجلس الوزراء خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ اعتمادها.

المادة:15
يعهد بمراجعة حسابات المؤسسة إلى اثنين من المراجعين من بين المحاسبين القانونيين ويصدر بتعيينهما سنوياً قرار من مجلس الادارة يحدد فيه التعويض الذي يصرف إليهما.
ويجب ألا يكون المراجعان منتسبين إلى هيئة مراجعة واحدة.
كما يجب ألا تمتد فترة تعيينهما لمراجعة حسابات المؤسسة إلى أكثر من ثلاث سنوات متوالية.

المادة:16
على المؤسسة أن تضع تحت تصرف المراجعين جميع الدفاتر والأوراق والبيانات اللازمة لتمكينهما من القيام بوظيفتهما.
وعلى المراجعين التحقق من أن مشروع الميزانية والبيانات الحسابية الأخرى قد أعدت على الوجه الصحيح وأن تمثل حالة المؤسسة تمثيلاً صحيحاً.
وعلى مراجعي الحسابات أو أحدهما اخطار المدير العام كتابة بأي نقص أو خطأ أو مخالفة تستوجب الاعتراض عليها. فإذا لم يقم المدير العام باستيفاء النقص أو تصحيح أو ازالة سبب المخالفة على حسب الأحوال وجب على المراجع أو يوضح ذلك في التقرير السنوي الذي يقدمه إلى مجلس الادارية.
وعلى مراجعي الحسابات أو أحدهما في حالة وجود أخطاء جسيمة تعرض المؤسسة لخسارة محققة أن يطلب إلى رئيس مجلس الادارة دعوة المجلس إلى الانعقاد ليعرض عليه الأمر.
المادة:17
يفحص المركز المالي للمؤسسة مرة على الأقل كل ثلاث سنوات خبير أو أكثر في رياضيات التأمين يعينه مجلس الادارة. ويجب أن يتناول هذا الفحص تقدير قيمة الالتزامات القانونية.

الباب الثالث: في التأمينات

المادة:18
يكون التأمين في المؤسسة الزامياً بالنسبة لأصحاب الأعمال والعمال ولايجوز تحميل العمال أي نصيب في نفقات التأمين إلا فيما يرد به نص خاص.


الفصل الأول: في تأمين إصابات العمل

المادة:19
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 2 من هذا القانون تسري أحكام هذا الفصل على عمال الزراعة المشتغلين بآلات ميكانيكية أو المعرضين لأحد الأمراض المهنية المبينة في الجدول رقم / 1 / الملحق بهذا القانون.
وكذلك على العمال الذين يستخدمون في أعمال عرضية مؤقتة وعلى الأخص عمال المقاولات وعمال التراحيل والعمال الموسميين وعمال الشحن والتفريغ.

المادة:20
تلتزم جميع الوزارات والادارات والمؤسسات العامة ومنشآت القطاع العام بالاشتراك في المؤسسة بتأمين اصابات العمل وذلك اعتباراً من تاريخ 1 / 1 / 1977.

المادة:21
تتكون أموال هذا التأمين مما يأتي:
آ ـ الاشتراكات الشهرية التي يؤديها صاحب العمل بواقع 3% من أجور عماله.
ب ـ الاعانات الشهرية التي يقرر مجلس الادارة قبولها.
ج ـ ريع استثمار هذه الأموال.


المادة:22
لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل أن يقرر زيادة أو تخفيض الاشتراكات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة وذلك بالشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار منه بناء على اقتراح مجلس الادارة.

المادة:23
لمجلس الادارة أن يقرر تخفيض الاشتراكات المستحقة على صاحب العمل بنسبة لاتتجاوز 75% من قيمتها إذا كان يستخدم مائة عامل فأكثر ويقوم بتقديم العلاج الطبي وصرف المعونة اليومية طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.

القسم الأول: في التعويضات والمعاشات

المادة:24
لكل مصاب أو للمستحقين عنه بعد وفاته الحق في الحصول من المؤسسة على تعويض عن اصابته طبقاً للقواعد المقررة في هذا الفصل. ولايستحق التعويض النقدي في الحالات الآتية:
آ ـ إذا تعمد المؤمن عليه اصابة نفسه.
ب ـ إذا حدثت الإصابة بسبب سوء سلوك فاحش ومقصود من جانب المصاب ويعتبر في حكم ذلك:
1 ـ كل فعل يأتيه المصاب تحت تأثير الخمر والمخدرات.
2 ـ كل مخالفة صريحة لتعليمات الوقاية المعلقة في أمكنة ظاهرة من محل العمل.
وذلك كله ما لم ينشأ عن الاصابة وفاة المؤمن عليه أو تخلف عجز مستديم تزيد نسبته على 25% من العجز الكامل وفقاً لأحكام المادة 32.
ولا يجوز التمسك بإحدى الحالتين (آ) و (ب) إلا إذا ثبت ذلك من التحقيق الذي يجري وفقاً للمادة (42).

المادة:25
تتولى المؤسسة علاج المصاب إلى أن يشفى من اصابته أو يثبت عجزه.


المادة:26
يجري تقدير العجز المتخلف عن الإصابة عند ثبوته أو بعد مرور سنة من تاريخ وقوع الإصابة إن لم يكن قد تم شفاؤها وذلك بشهادة طبية من طبيب المؤسسة يعين شكلها وبياناتها قرار من مجلس الادارة.

المادة:27
على المؤسسة اخطار المؤمن عليه بانتهاء العلاج وبما تخلف لديه من عجز مستديم ونسبته.

المادة:28
ذا أدت الإصابة إلى تعطل المؤمن عليه عن أداء عمله فعلى المؤسسة أن تؤدي له خلال فترة تعطله معونة مالية تعادل 80% من أجره اليومي المسدد عنه الاشتراك لمدة شهر واحد تزاد بعدها إلى كامل الأجر ولمدة سنة واحدة. ويشترط أن لاتقل المعونة اليومية عن الحد الأدنى المقرر للأجر اليومي أو الأجر الفعلي للمصاب إن قل عن ذلك ويستمر صرف تلك المعونة طوال مدة تعطله عن العمل أو حتى ثبوت العجز المستديم أو حدوث الوفاة أو انقضاء عام من تاريخ استحقاقها أيهما أفضل. ويتحمل صاحب العمل في جميع الأحوال أجر يوم الإصابة أياً كان وقت وقوعها. وتعتبر النكسة في حكم الإصابة وتسري عليها بالنسبة للمعونة والعلاج مايسري على الإصابة نفسها.


المادة:29
إذا نشأ عن الإصابة عجز كامل مستديم أو وفاة يحسب المعاش على أساس 75% من متوسط الأجر الشهري المشترك عنه في السنة الأخيرة وفي حال الوفاة يوزع المعاش على المستحقين وفقاً لأحكام المادة 89 من هذا القانون.

المادة:30
إذا نشأ عن الإصابة عجز جزئي مستديم تقدر نسبته بـ 35% أو أكثر من العجز الكامل استحق المصاب معاشاً يوازي نسبة ذلك العجز من معاش العجز الكامل.


المادة:31
إذا نشأ عن الإصابة عجز جزئي مستديم لاتصل نسبته إلى 35% من العجز الكامل استحق المصاب تعويضاً معادلاً لنسبة ذلك العجز مضروبة في قيمة معاش العجز الكامل عن خمس سنوات ونصف ويؤدي هذا التعويض دفعة واحدة.

المادة:32
تقدر نسبة العجز الجزئي وفقاً للقواعد الآتية:
آ ـ إذا كان العجز مبيناً بالجدول رقم الملحق بهذا القانون روعيت النسب المئوية من درجة العجز الكلي المبينة فيه.
ب ـ إذا لم يكن العجز مما ورد بالجدول المذكور فتقدر بنسبة ماأصاب العامل من عجز في قدرته على الكسب على أن تبين تلك النسبة في الشهادات الطبية.
ولوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل تعديل الجدول المذكور بناء على اقتراح مجلس ادارة المؤسسة.


المادة:33

إذا كان المصاب قد سبق أن أصيب باصابة عمل روعيت في تعويضه القواعد الآتية:
1 ـ إذا كان مجموع نسب العجز الناشىء عن الإصابة الحالية والإصابات السابقة أقل من 35% عوض المصاب عن اصابته الأخيرة على أساس نسبة العجز المتخلف عنها وحدها والأجر وقت حدوثها.
2 ـ إذا كان مجموع نسب العجز الناشىء عن الإصابة الحالية والإصابات السابقة يوازي 35% أو أكثر فيعوض على الوجه الآتي:
آ ـ إذا كان المصاب قد عوض عن اصابته السابقة تعويضاً من دفعة واحدة قدر معاشه على أساس مجموع نسب العجز المتخلفة عن اصاباته جميعها وأجره وقت الإصابة الأخيرة.
ب ـ إذا كان المصاب مستحقاً في معاش العجز قدر معاشه على أساس مجموع نسب العجز المتخلف عن اصاباته جميعها وأجره في وقت الإصابة الأخيرة بشرط ألا يقل ذلك المعاش عن معاشه وقت وقوع الإصابة الأخيرة.

المادة:34
استثناء من أحكام المادة 29 يمنح المتدرج بدون أجر معاشاً شهرياً قدره / 50 / خمسون ليرة سورية في حالة العجز الكامل المستديم. أما في حالة الوفاة فيمنح المستحقون عنه تعويضاً قدره / 2000 / ليرة سورية يوزع عليهم وفقاً لأحكام المادة 89 من القانون.

تعديل:

تعدل المادة (34) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث تصبح:‏ 
مادة (34) استثناء من احكام المادة (29) اذا ادت اصابة المؤمّن عليه المتدرج باجر او من دون اجر الى العجز الكامل او الوفاة يحسب معاشه على اساس الحد الادنى العام للاجر اما اذا ادت الاصابة الى عجز جزئي مستديم تزيد نسبته عن (50) بالمائة فيستحق معاشا شهريا يعادل نسبة ذلك العجز من معاش العجز الكامل المحسوب على اساس الحد الادنى العام للاجر.

المادة:35
على المؤسسة أن تباشر أو توفر الخدمات التأهيلية اللازمة بما في ذلك الأطراف الصناعية طبقاً لما يقرره مجلس ادارتها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثاني: في الإجراءات

المادة:36
على المؤمن عليه أن يبلغ صاحب العمل أو مندوبه فوراً بأي حادث يكون سبباً في اصابته والظروف التي وقع فيها متى سمحت حالته بذلك.

المادة:37
على صاحب العمل أن يخطر المؤسسة بكل تغيير في عدد العمال أو أجورهم زيادة أو نقصاناً ويكون هذا الاخطار طبقاً للشروط والأوضاع التي يحددها قرار من مجلس الادارة.
ويسري حكم المادة 76 في حالة تأخير صاحب العمل عن القيام بالاخطار المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة إذا كان من شأن هذا الاخطار زيادة قيمة اشتراكات التأمين. أما إذا كان الاخطار المذكور يستدعي تخفيض قيمة تلك الاشتراكات سقط حق صاحب العمل في ذلك التخفيض عن مدة التأخير ويؤول الفرق إلى المؤسسة.
وللمؤسسة الرجوع على صاحب العمل بما تتكلفه قبل أي مصاب من عماله لم يسبق له الاخطار عنه أو التغيير في أمره.

المادة:38
على صاحب العمل أن يوفر وسائل الاسعاف الطبية في أماكن العمل وذلك بالشروط والأوضاع التي يقررها وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة.
وعليه في جميع الأحوال أن يقدم الاسعافات الأولية للمصاب ولو لم تمنعه الاصابة من مباشرة عمله.

المادة:39
على صاحب العمل أو المشرف على العمل اخطار المؤسسة عن كل اصابة عمل تقع بين عماله فور وقوعها وأن يسلم المصاب عند نقله لمكان العلاج أو مرافقته صورة عن هذا الاخطار.
ويكون الاخطار طبقاً للأنموذج الذي تعده المؤسسة لهذا الغرض.



المادة:40
على صاحب العمل عند حدوث الاصابة أن يتولى نقل المصاب إلى مكان العلاج الذي تعينه له المؤسسة وتكون مصاريف الانتقال من مكان العلاج وإليه على حساب المؤسسة طبقاً للقواعد التي يقررها مجلس الادارة.


المادة:41
على كل صاحب عمل أو المشرف على العمل ابلاغ البوليس عن كل حادث يصاب به أحد عماله اصابة تعجزه عن العمل وذلك خلال 48 ساعة من تاريخ تغيبه عن العمل بسبب تلك الإصابة ويجب أن يكون البلاغ مشتملاً على اسم المصاب وعنوانه وموجز عن الحادث وظروفه ونوع الإصابة والجهة التي نقل إليها المصاب لعلاجه.


المادة:42
تجري الجهة القائمة بأعمال التحقيق تحقيقاً من صورتين في كل بلاغ يقدم إليها ويبين في التحقيق ظروف الحادث بالتفصيل وتضبط فيه أقوال الشهود كما يوضح به بصفة خاصة ماإذا كان الحادث نتيجة تعمد أو سوء سلوك فاحش ومقصود من جانب المصاب طبقاً لأحكام المادة 24 وتضبط فيه أقوال صاحب العمل أو من يمثله وأقوال المصاب عندما تسمح حالته الصحية بذلك.
وعلى هذه الجهة ابلاغ المؤسسة عن هذه الحالات فور الانتهاء من تحقيقها وموافاتها بصورة عن التحقيق وللمؤسسة أن تطلب استكمال التحقيق إذا رأت محلاً لذلك.


المادة:43
على صاحب العمل أن يعهد إلى طبيب أو أكثر بفحص عماله المعرضين للإصابة بأحد الأمراض المهنية المبينة في الجدول الملحق بهذا القانون وذلك في أوقات دورية يعينها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل ويبين في هذا القرار الشروط والأوضاع التي يجب أن يجري عليها الفحص الدوري.

المادة:44
على الأطباء أن يبلغوا الجهة الادارية المختصة والمؤسسة وصاحب العمل بحالات الأمراض المهنية التي تظهر بين العمال وحالات الوفاة الناتجة عنها.
وإذا لم يقم الطبيب بالابلاغ المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة وجب على الجهة الادارية المختصة أن تبلغ ذلك إلى النقابة العليا للمهن الطبية للنظر في أمره كما يجوز لها أن تطلب إلى صاحب العمل استبدال غيره به.


المادة:45
آ ـ على الجهة الادارية المختصة اخطار كل من المصاب والمؤسسة بقرار لجنة التحكيم الطبية فور وصوله إليها ويكون ذلك القرار قابلاً للطعن أمام لجنة التحكيم الطبي المركزية خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ تبلغه.
ب ـ تشكل لجنة التحكيم الطبي المركزية في مدينة دمشق من طبيب تسميه المؤسسة وطبيب تسميه وزارة الصحة وطبيب مختص يتم تشكيل هذه اللجنة وتنظيم اجراءات عرض النزاع عليه وتقدير تعويضاتها بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل.
ج ـ يكون قرار لجنة التحكيم الطبي المركزية مبرماً وغير قابل للطعن.


المادة:46
تلتزم المؤسسة بتنفيذ أحكام هذا الفصل حتى ولو كانت الاصابة تقتضي مسؤولية شخص آخر خلاف صاحب العمل وتحل المؤسسة قانوناً محل المؤمن عليه قبل الشخص المسؤول بما تكلفته.


المادة:47

لا يجوز للمصاب فيما يتعلق باصابات العمل أن يتمسك ضد المؤسسة بأحكام أي قانون آخر ولايجوز له ذلك أيضاً بالنسبة لصاحب العمل إلا إذا كانت الإصابة قد نشأت عن خطأ جسيم من جانبه.



المادة:48
تظل المؤسسة مسؤولة عن تنفيذ أحكام هذا الفصل خلال سنة ميلادية من تاريخ انتهاء خدمة المؤمن عليه إذا ظهرت عليه أعراض مرض مهني خلال هذه المدة سواء كان بلا عمل أو كان يشتغل في صناعة لاينشأ عنها هذا المرض.

تعديل:

تضاف الى نص المادة (48) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته الفقرة التالية:‏ 
وخلال خمس سنوات ميلادية من تاريخ انتهاء الخدمة للمؤمّن عليه فقط بالنسبة لحالات الاصابة بالامراض السرطانية.

-

المادة:49

لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه تعديل جدول أمراض المهنة الملحق بهذا القانون.


المادة:50
على صاحب العمل أن يتبع التعليمات الكفيلة بوقاية العمال من اصابات العمل طبقاً للشروط والأوضاع التي تصدر بها قرارات من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل.


المادة:51
على المؤسسة أن تقوم بالدراسات الخاصة بالوقاية من إصابات العمل وعلى الأخص:
آ ـ بحث الوسائل التي تكفل تعاون أصحاب الأعمال فيما يتعلق بتطبيق أساليب الوقاية في أماكن العمل وشروط تقديم المعونة الفنية والمالية اللازمة لهم عند الاقتضاء.
ب ـ بحث الوسائل التي تكفل تعاون العمال فيما يتعلق باتباع الوقاية أثناء العمل.
ج ـ بحث إصابات العمل من حيث أسبابها ومعدلات تكرارها وشدتها وطرق الوقاية منها.
د ـ القيام بالتجارب فيما يتعلق بوسائل الوقاية المختلفة وتقدير مدى كفايتها لاختيار أحسنها.
هـ ـ اعداد البحوث والنشرات والملصقات وكذا تنظيم المحاضرات والندوات وعرض الأفلام الخاصة بالوقاية والعمل على كل مامن شأنه رفع الوعي الوقائي بين أصحاب الأعمال والعمال.
و ـ انشاء معامل الأبحاث للوقاية من إصابات العمل وكذا معارض لأدواتها وأجهزتها ومكتبة أو أكثر تضم المراجع المختلفة التي يعتمد عليها فيما يتعلق بأساليب الوقاية من اصابات العمل.


المادة:52
للمؤمن عليه أن يتقدم خلال أربعة أيام من تاريخ اخطاره طبقاً لأحكام المادة 27 بانتهاء العلاج أو بعدم اصابته بمرض مهني وخلال أسبوعين من تاريخ اخطاره بعدم ثبوت العجز أو بتقدير نسبته بطلب اعادة النظر في ذلك وعليه أن يرفق بطلبه الاخطار المذكور والشهادات الطبية المؤيدة لوجهة نظره وتقدم تلك الطلبات إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة وعلى المؤسسة أن تودع الجهة المذكورة جميع الأوراق المتعلقة بالإصابة محل النزاع فور طلبها مالم تتم تسوية الخلاف.

تعديل:

تعدل المادة (52) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث تصبح:‏ 
مادة (52) للمؤمن عليه ان يتقدم خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اخطاره طبقا لاحكام المادة (27) بانتهاء العلاج او بعدم اصابته بمرض مهني وخلال المهلة نفسها من تاريخ اخطاره بعدم ثبوت العجز او بتقدير نسبته بطلب اعادة النظر في ذلك وعليه ان يرفق بطلبه الاخطار المذكور والشهادات الطبية المؤيدة لوجهة نظره.‏


المادة:53
على الجهة الإدارية المختصة إحالة الموضوع على لجنة تحكيم تشكل من طبيب تندبه الجهة الإدارية المختصة وطبيب تنتدبه المؤسسة.
وعلى اللجنة في حالة الخلاف أن تضم إليها الطبيب الشرعي المختص أو طبيباً حكومياً في الجهات النائية.
وينظم اجراءات عرض النزاع عليها وتقدير الرسوم وتحديد الجهات النائية قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بالاتفاق مع وزيري العدل والصحة.
تعديل:

تستبدل بعبارة الجهة الادارية المختصة في المادتين (53) و (54) من قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 بعبارة مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل المختصة.‏

المادة:54
آ ـ على الجهة الإدارية المختصة اخطار كل من المصاب والمؤسسة بقرار لجنة التحكيم الطبي فور وصوله إليها ويكون ذلك القرار قابلاً للطعن أمام لجنة التحكيم الطبي المركزية خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ تبلغه.
ب ـ تشكل لجنة التحكيم الطبي المركزية في مدينة دمشق من طبيب تسميه المؤسسة وطبيب تسميه وزارة الصحة وطبيب مختص، يتم تشكيل هذه اللجنة وتنظيم اجراءات عرض النزاع عليها وتقدير تعويضاتها بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل.
ج ـ يكون قرار لجنة التحكيم الطبي المركزية مبرماً غير قابل للطعن.

تعديل:

تستبدل بعبارة الجهة الادارية المختصة في المادتين (53) و (54) من قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 بعبارة مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل المختصة.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني: في تأمين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة

المادة:55
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 2 من هذا القانون تسري أحكام هذا الفصل على مستخدمي وعمال الحكومة والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية مالم يكن لهم وقت العمل بهذا القانون نظام أفضل للمعاشات.

المادة:56
تتكون أموال هذا التأمين من:
1 ـ الاشتراكات الشهرية التي يؤديها صاحب العمل بواقع 14% من أجور عماله.
2 ـ الاشتراكات التي تقتطع بواقع 7% من أجور عماله.
3 ـ أموال تأمين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة حتى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون.
4 ـ آ ـ مكافأة نهاية الخدمة عن المدة السابقة عن الاشتراك في المؤسسة وتؤدى عند انتهاء العقد محسوبة على أساس المادة 73 من قانون العمل المشار إليه مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة 2 من القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1959.
ب ـ الفرق بين المكافأة المستحقة عن مدة الاشتراك في المؤسسة محسوبة على الوجه المبين في البند /أ/ والسابقة على العمل بهذا القانون وبين الناتج من اشتراكات صاحب العمل في المؤسسة عنها إن وجدت.
5 ـ الإعانات والهبات التي يقرر مجلس الإدارة قبولها.
6 ـ ريع استثمار هذه الأموال.

تعديل:

يعدل نص المادة (56) من قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته وتصبح على النحو التالي: المادة (56) تتكون موارد تامين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة من:‏ 
1- الاشتراكات الشهرية التي يلتزم بها صاحب العمل وفق مايلي:‏ 
أ- 14 بالمائة من اجور العاملين الخاضعين لقانون التامينات الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏ 
ب- 10 بالمائة من اجور ورواتب العاملين الذين كانوا يخضعون للمرسومين التشريعيين رقم (119) و (120) لعام 1961 وتعديلاتهما ولنظام التامين والمعاشات لموظفي المصرف الزراعي التعاوني الصادر بالقانون رقم (130) لعام 1959 وصندوق تقاعد البلديات.
2- الاشتراكات الشهرية التي يلتزم بها المؤمّن عليه وفق مايلي:‏ 
أ- 7 بالمائة من اجور العاملين الخاضعين لقانون التامينات الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏ 
ب - ( 7% ) من اجور ورواتب العاملين الذين كانوا يخضعون للمرسومين التشريعيين رقم (119) و (120) لعام 1961 وتعديلاتهما ولنظام التامين والمعاشات لموظفي المصرف الزراعي التعاوني الصادر بالقانون رقم (130) لعام 1959 وصندوق تقاعد البلديات.
3- اموال تامين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة.‏ 
4- مكافاة نهاية الخدمة عن المدة السابقة على الاشتراك في التامين بموجب هذا القانون تؤدي الى المؤسسة عند انتهاء الخدمة محسوبة على اساس المادة (73) من قانون العمل رقم (91) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏ 
5- الاعانات والهبات التي يقرر مجلس الادارة قبولها ويوافق رئيس مجلس الوزراء عليها.‏ 
6- المبالغ الاضافية وفوائد التاخير المستحقة وفق احكام هذا القانون.‏ 
7- ريع استثمار الموارد المذكورة آنفا.

المادة:57
يستحق معاش الشيخوخة في الحالات التالية:
أ ـ انتهاء الخدمة بسبب اتمام المؤمن عليه سن الستين وبلوغ الخدمة المحسوبة في المعاش خمس عشر سنة على الأقل.
ب ـ الاستقالة من العمل بعد بلوغ الخدمة المحسوبة في المعاش 20 سنة على الأقل وشريطة بلوغه سن الخامسة والخمسين. ويعتبر في حكم ذلك انتهاء الخدمة بسبب عجز المؤمن عليه عجزاً كاملاً أو وفاته قبل بلوغه سن الخامسة والخمسين إذا كان ذلك أفضل له.

تعديل:

يعدل نص المادة (57) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث تصبح:‏ 
مادة (57) يستحق معاش الشيخوخة:‏ 
اولا: في الحالات التالية:‏ 
أ- انتهاء الخدمة بسبب اتمام المؤمّن عليه سن الستين والمؤمّن عليها سن الخامسة والخمسين وبلوغ مدة الخدمة المحسوبة في المعاش (15) سنة.‏ 
ب انتهاء الخدمة بسبب اتمام المؤمّن عليه سن الخامسة والخمسين والمؤمّن عليها سن الخمسين وبلوغ مدة الخدمة المحسوبة في المعاش (20) سنة.‏ 
ج- انتهاء خدمة المؤمّن عليه بعد بلوغ خدمته الفعلية في احدى المهن الشاقة او الخطيرة المحسوبة في المعاش 15 سنة على الاقل ويصدر بمرسوم تحديد المهن الشاقة والخطيرة وكيفية حساب سنوات الخدمة في هذه الاعمال الشاقة والخطيرة بالنسبة للاعمال العادية.‏ 
ثانيا- يستحق المؤمّن عليه المعاش المبكر وبناء على طلبه وبعد بلوغ الخدمة المحسوبة في المعاش 25 سنة دون التقيد بشرط السن.‏ 
ثالثا- الا يقل المعاش المخصص للعاملين باحكام المرسومين التشريعيين (119) و (120) لعام 1961 عن المعاش المخصص لهم بموجب احكام هذا القانون.‏
المادة:58
يحسب معاش الشيخوخة بواقع 1 / 45 من متوسط الأجر الشهري المشترك عنه في السنتين الأخيرتين أو متوسط الأجر الشهري المشترك عنه خلال أية خمسة سنوات متتالية من سني الاشتراك العشرة الأخيرة أيهما أكبر. وذلك عن كل سنة اشتراك في التأمين ويكون الحد الأقصى لمعاش الشيخوخة 75% من الأجر الشهري المشار إليه أو 1127.5ل.س أيهما أقل. ويراعى عند حساب الأجر الشهري المذكور أن لايتجاوز الفرق زيادة أو نقصاناً بين أجر المؤمن عليه في نهاية مدة السنتين الأخيرتين وأجره في بدايتهما 15% وبين أجره في نهاية مدة الخمس سنوات وأجره في بدايتها 30% كما يراعى عند حساب مدة الاشتراك في التأمين أن تعتبر كسور السنة سنة كاملة.

تعديل:

يعدل نص المادة (58) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث يصبح على النحو التالي: المادة (58).‏ 
أ- يحسب معاش الشيخوخة على اساس (5، 2) بالمائة من متوسط الاجر الشهري المشترك عنه في السنة الاخيرة او مدة فترة التامين ان قلّت عن ذلك وذلك عن كل سنة اشتراك في ظل التامين وتعد كسور السنة التي تزيد على الشهر سنة كاملة في حساب المدة المشمولة بالتامين.‏ 
ب- يكون الحد الاقصى للمعاشات المخصصة بموجب احكام تامين الشيخوخة او العجز والوفاة بواقع (75) بالمائة من متوسط الاجر الشهري الذي حسب على اساسه المعاش ويراعى عند حساب الاجر الشهري المذكور الا يتجاوز الفرق زيادة او نقصا بين اجر المؤمّن عليه في نهاية مدة السنتين الاخيرتين واجره في بدايتهما (15) بالمائة وبين اجره في نهاية فترة خمس سنوات واجره في بدايتها (30) بالمائة كما يراعى عند حساب مدة الاشتراك في التامين ان تُعدّ كسور السنة سنة كاملة.‏ 
ج- لا يجوز ان يقل معاش المؤمّن عليه او مجموع المعاشات المخصصة له بموجب احكام هذا القانون عن الحد الادنى العام للاجر.
تعديل:
تضاف المادة (58) مكرر التالي نصها الى مواد قانون التامينات الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المادة (58) مكرر اذا زادت مدة الخدمة الفعلية للمؤمّن عليه المقبولة في حساب المعاش بموجب احكام هذا القانون على 30 سنة واستمر في الخدمة او التحق بعمل جديد يصرف له عن المدة الزائدة تعويض من دفعة واحدة بواقع اجر شهر عن كل سنة من السنوات الزائدة وبحد اقصى قدره خمسة اشهر وتهمل المدة التي تقل عن السنة في حساب هذا التعويض.‏

المادة:59
إذا انتهت خدمة المؤمن عليه لدى صاحب العمل لبلوغه سن الستين قبل توافر شرط مدة الاشتراك المقررة للحصول على معاش الشيخوخة صرف له تعويض من دفعة واحدة على أساس 15% من أجره السنوي الذي سدد عنه الاشتراك خلال السنتين الأخيرتين أو مدة الاشتراك في التأمين إن قلت عن ذلك وذلك عن كل سنة اشتراك في التأمين.


المادة:60
إذا انتهت خدمة المؤمن عليه لأحد الأسباب التالية قبل بلوغه سن الستين صرف له تعويض الدفعة الواحدة المشار إليه في المادة السابقة طبقاً للنسب والقواعد الآتية:
آ ـ في حالة استقالة المؤمن عليها بسبب زواجها أو انجابها الطفل الأول إذا تركت العمل خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ عقد الزواج في الحالة الأولى وخلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الوضع في الحالة الثانية ويكون التعويض في الحالتين بنسبة 15% من متوسط الأجر المشار إليه في المادة السابقة.
ب ـ في حالة خروج المؤمن عليه نهائياً من نطاق تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون وكانت الاشتراكات المسددة عنه تقل عن 240 اشتراكاً شهرياً يكون التعويض وفقاً للنسبة الآتية:
11% إذا كانت الاشتراكات المسددة عنه تقل عن 60 اشتراكاً شهرياً.
13% إذا بلغت الاشتراكات المسددة عنه 60 اشتراكاً شهرياً وتقل عن 120 اشتراكاً شهرياً.
15% إذا كانت الاشتراكات المسددة عنه 120 اشتراكاتً شهرياً فأكثر.
ج ـ يستحق المؤمن عليه فضلاً عن التعويض المشار إليه في المواد السابقة المكافأة المشار إليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 71 مكرر.

تعديل:

تعدل الفقرة (أ) من المادة (60) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث تصبح : مادة (60) (أ) في حال استقالة المؤمّن عليها بسبب زواجها او انجابها الطفل الاول اذا تركت العمل خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ عقد الزواج او الانجاب ويكون التعويض في الحالتين (15) بالمائة من متوسط الاجر المشار اليه في المادة السابقة.‏



المادة:61
يجوز للمؤسسة بناء على طلب المؤمن عليه أن تستبدل حقوقه في معاشه برأسمال تحدد قيمته طبقاً لجدول خاص.
ويكون استبدال المعاشات طبقاً لأحكام الفقرة السابقة فيما يزيد على الأربعين في المئة من متوسط الأجر المشار إليه في المادة 57 على ألا يقل المتبقي من المعاش بعد الاستبدال عن الحد الأدنى للمعاش المقرر في المادة 19.
ويتم الاستبدال وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بعد أخذ رأي مجلس ادارة المؤسسة على أن يتضمن القرار جدول الاستبدال المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة.



المادة: 61 مكرراول

إذا فصل صاحب العمل أحد المؤمن عليهم بسبب من الأسباب الواردة في المادة 76 من قانون العمل المشار إليه فيما عدا ماورد في البندين 2 ـ 5 من تلك المادة أسقط من خدمة المؤمن عليه المحسوبة في تأمين الشيخوخة ربع مدة خدمته لدى صاحب العمل المذكور وذلك بشرط أن يكون قرار الفصل قد أصبح نهائياً.



المادة: 61 مكرر2

يجوز للمؤمن عليه إذا تعطل عن العمل لمدة تجاوز الشهر أن يحصل على سلفة من المؤسسة بضمان تعويضه أو معاشه وبشرط أن تكون له مدة اشتراك في التأمين تزيد على السنة.
ويحدد نظام تقدير السلف وشروط وأوضاع منحها وتسديدها بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بعد أخذ رأي مجلس ادارة المؤسسة.


المادة:62
يستحق معاش العجز أو الوفاة إذا حدث العجز الكامل أو وقعت الوفاة خلال خدمة المؤمن عليه أو خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء تلك الخدمة وذلك بشرط ألا يكون العجز أو الوفاة نتيجة لاصابة عمل وألا يجاوز المؤمن عليه وقت ثبوت العجز أو حصول الوفاة سن الخامسة والستين ويراعى في حساب السن أن تعتبر كسور السنة سنة كاملة.

تعديل:

تعدل المادة (62) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959‏ 
وتعديلاته حيث تصبح على النحو التالي:‏ 
المادة (62) يستحق معاش العجز او الوفاة اذا حدث العجز الكامل او وقعت الوفاة خلال خدمة المؤمن عليه او خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ انتهاء تلك الخدمة وذلك بشرط الا يكون العجز او الوفاة نتيجة لاصابة العمل فقط ويجوز الجمع بين نسب العجز الناشئ عن إصابة العمل والعجز الناشئ عن المرض الطبيعي في معرض استحقاق معاش العجز الطبيعي على الاّ يقل عن معاش عجز الاصابة المستحق له وبشرط الا يجاوز المؤمن عليه وقت ثبوت العجز او حصول الوفاة سن الخامسة والستين ويراعى في حساب السن ان تعتبر كسور السنة سنة كاملة.‏



المادة:63
يشترط لاستحقاق معاش العجز الكامل أو الوفاة أن تكون الاشتراكات المسددة عن المؤمن عليه لاتقل عن 6 اشتراكات شهرية متصلة أو 12 اشتراكاً متقطعاً.

المادة:64
يربط معاش العجز الكامل المستديم أو الوفاة على أساس 40% من متوسط الأجر الشهري الذي سدد عنه الاشتراك في السنتين الأخيرتين أو مدة الاشتراك في التأمين إن قلت عن ذلك أو معاش الشيخوخة عن خدمته المسدد عنها الاشتراك مضافاً إليها مدة ثلاث سنوات أيهما أفضل.

تعديل:

يعدل نص المادة (64) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:‏ 
المادة (64) يحسب معاش العجز الكامل المستديم او معاش الوفاة على اساس (40) بالمائة من متوسط الاجر الشهري المشترك عنه في السنة الاخيرة او عن فترة التامين ان قلّت عن ذلك ويضاف الى المعاش (2) بالمائة من متوسط الاجر الذي ربط على اساسه المعاش وذلك عن كل سنة من سنوات الخدمة التي تلي السنة الاولى للاشتراك وتجبر كسور السنة التي تبلغ شهرا فاكثر ولا يجوز ان يتجاوز مقدار المعاش (80) بالمائة من متوسط الاجر الذي ربط على اساسه هذا المعاش او معاش الشيخوخة عن خدمته المسدد عنها الاشتراك ايهما افضل.‏


المادة: 64 مكرر
يجوز للمؤمن عليه أو المستحقين عنه الاستفادة من مبلغ تأمين اضافي يعادل نسبة من الأجر السنوي المسدد عنه الاشتراك في السنة الأخيرة تبعاً للسن وذلك وفقاً للجدول رقم / 4 / المرافق لهذا المرسوم التشريعي ويصرف في الحالتين الآتيتين:
أولاً ـ عجز المؤمن عليه عجزاً كاملاً.
ثانياً وفاة المؤمن عليه.
ب ـ يشترط لاستحقاق المؤمن عليه التأمين الاضافي مايأتي:
1 ـ تقديم طلب الاشتراك في هذا التأمين إلى المؤسسة خلال فترة سنة من نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي بالنسبة للمؤمن عليهم القائمين على رأس عملهم بذلك التاريخ وخلال ستة أشهر بالنسبة للمؤمن عليهم الذين يلتحقون بالعمل بعد تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
2 ـ أن يورد صاحب العمل الاشتراك الشهري الذي يقتطع بواقع 1% من الأجر الشهري للعامل الذي اختار الاشتراك في هذا التأمين.
3 ـ أن يحدث العجز أو تقع الوفاة أثناء خدمة المؤمن عليه وتزاد النسب الواردة في الجدول رقم 4 المرافق لهذا المرسوم التشريعي بواقع 50% من قيمتها إذا كان العجز أو الوفاة بسبب اصابة عمل.
ج ـ يتبع في تنظيم بيانات طلب الاشتراك وتحديد شروط وأداء الاشتراكات الشهرية الشروط والأوضاع التي تصدر بقرار من المدير العام لمؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية بناء على اقتراح مجلس الادارة.
د ـ يوزع مبلغ التأمين الاضافي في حالة وفاة المؤمن عليه وفقاً لقواعد الإرث الشرعي.

المادة:65
للمؤمن عليه أن يطلب اعادة النظر في تقرير عدم ثبوت عجزه الكامل أو في تقدير نسبته وفقاً لأحكام التحكيم الطبي المشار إليه في تأمين اصابات العمل.

المادة:66
إذا اشتغل صاحب معاش الشيخوخة القادر على العمل بعد سن الستين بعمل تسري عليه أحكام هذا القانون حسبت له هذه الخدمة في المعاش شريطة ألا يكون قد جاوز سن الخامسة والستين.
ويربط معاشه بواقع 2.5% من متوسط أجره الشهري خلال تلك المدة بشرط أن لايزيد هذا الأجر بحال من الأحوال عن 5% من الأجر الشهري الذي تم على أساسه ربط معاش الشيخوخة.
وعلى أن لا يحول ذلك دون الاستمرار في صرف معاش الشيخوخة له إذا كان مجموع الأجر والمعاش لايجاوز الأجر الذي كان يتقاضاه عند تركه العمل.
فإذا تجاوز مجموعها ما كان يتقاضاه خفض المعاش بقدر الزيادة.
وذلك كله مع عدم الاخلال بالشرائط الأخرى المنصوص عليها في المادة 58.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث: أحكام خاصة وانتقالية



المادة:67
يكون اثبات سن المؤمن عليه بشهادة الميلاد أو مستخرج رسمي من سجلات المواليد أو حكم قضائي أو أي مستند رسمي آخر يعتمده مجلس ادارة المؤسسة. فإذا تعذر ذلك يتم تقدير السن بمعرفة طبيب المؤسسة. وفي حالة النزاع بشأنه يحال إلى لجنة التحكيم الطبي المشار إليها في تأمين اصابات العمل ويكون تقديرها نهائياً وغير قابل للطعن حتى ولو ثبت بعد ذلك اختلاف السن الحقيقي والسن المقدر.

تعديل:

يعدل نص المادة (67) من قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث تصبح كما يلي:‏ 
المادة (67)‏ 
أ- يحسب في تطبيق احكام هذا القانون تاريخ الولادة المثبت في احصاء سنة 1922 او في اول تسجيل لدى دوائر الاحوال المدنية اذا كان بعد سنة 1922.‏
ب- مع المحافظة على الحقوق المكتسبة للقائمين على راس العمل بموجب النصوص القانونية النافذة سابقاً ولا عبرة للتعديلات الطارئة بعد التاريخين المذكورين في الفقرة (أ) السابقة.‏ 
ج- اذا كان تاريخ الولادة غير محدد باليوم والشهر فتحسب السنة من اليوم الاول من شهر كانون الثاني من سنة الولادة.


المادة:68
في حالة فقد المؤمن عليه يصرف للمستحقين عنه معونة تعادل معاش الوفاة ويوقف صرفها إذا عثر عليه أو بعد انقضاء أربع سنوات ونصف على فقده أيهما أسبق مالم يصدر حكم بموته ويتبع في ترتيب هذه المعونة وصرفها الشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بعد أخذ رأي مجلس ادارة المؤسسة.




المادة:69
يكون الحد الأدنى لمعاش الشيخوخة أو العجز الكامل / 85 / ليرة سورية ولمعاش الوفاة 80ل.س بالنسبة للمؤمن عليه و 15ل.س في الشهر لكل من المستحقين عنه يشترط ألا يجاوز مجموع معاشاتهم الحد الأدنى المذكور أو معاش المؤمن عليه أيهما أكبر.




المادة:70
المعاشات والتعويضات المقررة وفقا لأحكام الفصل السابق لاتقابل من التزامات صاحب العمل في تأمين الشيخوخة إلا مايعادل مكافأة نهاية الخدمة القانونية محسوبة على أساس المادة 73 من قانون العمل وأحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة 2 من القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1959.
ويلتزم صاحب العمل المرتبط مع عماله بنظام مكافآت أو ادخار أفضل بدفع الزيادة كاملة إلى المؤمن عليه أو المستحقين عنه مباشرة.
ويكون توزيع هذه الزيادة في حالة الوفاة على المستحقين المشار إليهم في المادة 82 من قانون العمل الصادر بالقانون رقم 91 لسنة 1959.


المادة:71
تدخل المدة التي أدى عنها المؤمن عليه اشتراكات إلى المؤسسة وفقاً لأحكام القانونين / 419 / لسنة 1955 و / 92 / لسنة 1959 ضمن مدة الاشتراك في هذا التأمين ويحسب المعاش عنها وفقاً لأحكام المادة / 58 / دون اقتضاء أية فروق اشتراكات من المؤمن عليه عن تلك المدة.
كما يجوز أن تدخل مدة اشتراك العمال في النظام الخاص كمدد اشتراك في هذا التأمين إذا طلب نصف المشتركين فيه على الأقل وخلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون.
ويحسب المعاش عن هذه المدة بواقع 2% عن كل سنة منها بشرط أن يؤدي النظام إلى المؤسسة مبلغاً يقدر بواقع 8% من أجر العامل السنوي الأخير عن كل سنة من سنوات الاشتراك العامل فيه مع أن يتم تسديدها خلال سنة من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون.
فإذا لم تف حصة العامل في النظام الخاص للوفاء بهذا الالتزام أدى الفرق دفعة واحدة أو مقسطاً بالشروط والأوضاع التي يحددها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل.
وذلك كله مع عدم الاخلال بأحكام البند 4 من المادة / 56 / والمادة / 70 / .


المادة:71 مكرر1
مع عدم الاخلال بأحكام المواد 58 و 71 و 78 تدخل المدة السابقة لاشتراك المؤمن عليه في هذا التأمين والتي يستحق عنها مكافأة وفقاً لأحكام قانون العمل المشار إليه ضمن مدة الاشتراك في هذا التأمين ويحسب عنها معاش بواقع 1% من متوسط الأجر الشهري في السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة عن مدة الاشتراك الفعلية أو كامل الأجر الشهري في السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة من مدة الاشتراك الفعلية أو كامل المدة إن قلت عن ذلك عن كل سنة من سنوات المدة السابقة المشار إليها.
فإذا لم تبلغ مدة اشتراك المؤمن عليه في التأمين مضافاً إليها المدة السابقة 240 شهراً استحق المؤمن عليه مكافأة عن المدة السابقة تحسب وفقاً لقانون العمل المشار إليه وعلى أساس الأجر الأخير قبل ترك الخدمة.
على أنه يجوز خلال السنوات الخمس التالية لصدور هذا القانون للمؤمن عليهم الذين بلغت مدة اشتراكهم في التأمين مضافاً إليها المدة السابقة 240 شهراً أو أكثر إذا انتهت خدمته المذكورة أن يطلبوا اقتضاء المكافآت المستحقة عن مدة حدمتهم السابقة طبقاً لأحكام الفقرة السابقة بدلاً من احتسابها في المعاش طبقاً لأحكام الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة.


المادة: 71 مكرر2
يجوز ضم مدة الخدمة السابقة بالحكومة إلى مدد الخدمة المحسوبة في المعاش وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون بشرط أن يؤدي العامل إلى المؤسسة مبالغ تقدر بواقع نسبة مئوية من أجره السنوي عند بداية الاشتراك في هذا التأمين عن كل سنة من سنوات الخدمة المطلوب ضمها وفقاً لجدول يصدر به قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل ويتبع في أداء هذه المبالغ الشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار مجلس ادارة المؤسسة.

المادة: 71 مكرر3

استثناء من حكم المادة 57 يجوز للمؤمن عليهم وقت صدور هذا القانون الاستمرار في العمل أو الالتحاق بعمل جديد بعد سن الستين متى كانوا قادرين على أدائه وتعتبر مدة خدمتهم المسددة عنها الاشتراكات محسوبة في تقرير المعاش إذا كان من شأن ذلك استكمال مدد الاشتراك الموجب للاستحقاق في المعاش.
ولا يسري حكم هذه المادة بعد آخر ديسمبر سنة 1976 في الاقليم المصري وآخر ديسمبر سنة 1979 في الاقليم السوري.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الرابع: في الاشتراكات وكيفية أداءها واقتطاعه

المادة:72
تحسب الاشتراكات التي يؤديها صاحب العمل وتلك التي تقتطع من أجور المؤمن عليهم خلال سنة ميلادية على أساس مايتقاضونه من الأجور في شهر يناير من كل سنة.
على أنه بالنسبة إلى الذين يلتحقون بالخدمة بعد الشهر المذكور تحسب اشتراكاتهم على أساس الشهر الذي التحقوا فيه بالخدمة وذلك حتى يناير كانون الثاني التالي ثم يعاملون بعد ذلك على الأساس المبين في الفقرة السابقة.
أما العمال الموجودون حالياً بالخدمة فتحسب اشتراكاتهم حتى نهاية السنة الميلادية على أساس أجر الشهر الذي يبدأ فيه سريان هذا القانون.
ويراعى في حساب الأجر بالنسبة للمؤمن عليهم الذين يتقاضون أجورهم بغير الشهر تحديد عدد أيام العمل في الشهر بخمسة وعشرين يوماً ويجوز لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بناء على اقتراح مجلس الادارة أن يضع شروطاً أخرى لحساب الأجر في حالات معينة.

المادة:73
على صاحب العمل أن يورد الاشتراكات المقتطعة من أجور عماله وتلك التي يؤديها لحسابهم إلى المؤسسة خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً الأولى من الشهر التالي.
وتحسب في حالة التأخير فوائد بسعر 6% سنوياً عن المدة من اليوم التالي لانتهاء الشهر الذي اقتطعت عنه هذه الاشتراكات حتى تاريخ أدائها.

المادة:74
يجب أن تكون الاشتراكات التي يؤديها صاحب العمل لحساب المؤمن عليهم كاملة ولو كان عقد العمل موقوفاً وبالنسبة لاشتراكات المؤمن عليهم فيلتزم صاحب العمل بسدادها عنهم كاملة إذا لم تكن أجورهم تكفي لذلك وتعتبر الاشتراكات في هذه الحالة في حكم القرض ولصاحب العمل اقتطاعها من أجورهم في الحدود المنصوص عليها في المادة 51 من القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1959 في شأن قانون العمل.
غير أنه بالنسبة لاشتراكات المؤمن عليهم خلال مدة وقف عقد العمل فلا يلتزم صاحب العمل بسدادها وفي جميع الأحوال تكون مصاريف ارسال الاشتراكات وفوائد التأخير إلى المؤسسة على حساب صاحب العمل.
المادة:75

على كل صاحب عمل يخضع لأحكام هذا القانون أن يؤدي إلى المؤسسة رسماً شهرياً قدره واحد في الألف من الأجور التي تستحق للمؤمن عليهم.
وتقيد حصيلة هذا الرسم وربع استثمارها في حساب خاص وتكون بمثابة احتياطي يخصص لمقابلة الخسائر التي قد تتعرض لها المؤسسة بتطبيق أحكام الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 63.
ويجوز لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بناء على اقتراح مجلس الادارة زيادة هذا الرسم أو تخفيضه أو وقف تحصيله بالنسبة إلى كل أو بعض أصحاب الأعمال.

المادة:76
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 73 يلزم صاحب العمل إذا تأخر عن الاشتراك بالنسبة للمؤمن عليهم كلهم أو بعضهم بأداء مبلغ اضافي إلى المؤسسة في المؤسسة أو عن سداد الاشتراكات المنصوص عنها في هذا القانون بواقع 10% من قيمة الاشتراكات المستحقة عن كل شهر تأخير اعتباراً من اليوم التالي لانقضاء المهلة المحددة في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 73 المشار إليها وبحد أقصى قدره 30% من مقدار هذه الاشتراكات وتهمل الأيام التي لاتبلغ مجموعها 30 يوماً.


المادة:77
إذا عهد بتنفيذ العمل لمقاول وجب على صاحب العمل اخطار المؤسسة باسم المقاول وعنوانه قبل تاريخ البدء في العمل بثلاثة أيام على الأقل.
ويلتزم المقاول بهذا الاخطار بالنسبة للمقاول من الباطن ويكون المقاول الأصلي والمقاول من الباطن متضامنين في الوفاء بالالتزامات المقررة في هذا القانون.

الباب الخامس: أحكام عامة

المادة:78

استثناء من حكم المادة 18 يجوز بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل اعفاء أصحاب الأعمال المرتبطين مع عمالهم بأنظمة معاشات أفضل من الاشتراك في تأمين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة، على أن يتقدموا بطلب ذلك خلال شهرين من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون على أن يشتمل الطلب على البيانات التي يحددها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل.
إذا كان نظام المعاشات يقتصر على معاشات الشيخوخة وجب أن يبين في الطلب المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة ويمنح صاحب العمل في هذه الحالة مهلة ثلاثة أشهر لتعديل نظامه ليشتمل على معاشات العجز والوفاة بما لايقل عن المزايا المقررة بهذا القانون.
فإذا انتهت المهلة المشار إليها ولم يقم صاحب العمل بتعديل نظامه خضع لأحكام هذا القانون والتزم في الوقت ذاته بانشاء أنظمة معاشات تكميلية بقيمة الفرق بين ماكان يتحمله في نظام المعاش الخاص والاشتراك في هذا التأمين.


المادة:79
لا يجوز لمن تسري عليه أحكام هذا القانون ولم يقم صاحب العمل بالاشتراك عنه في التأمين أن يطالب المؤسسة بالوفاء بالتزاماتها المقررة إلا على أساس الحد الأدنى للأجور.
ومع عدم الاخلال بأحكام الفقرة السابقة والمادة 76 يكون للمؤسسة حق الرجوع على صاحب العمل بجميع الاشتراكات المقررة وفوائد تأخيرها وكذا بجميع ماتكلفته من نفقات وتعويض قبل من لم يقم بالاشتراك عنه.

المادة:80
على صاحب العمل أن يعلق في أماكن العمل الشهادة الدالة على اشتراكه في المؤسسة.
وعلى المؤسسة اعطاء أصحاب الأعمال تلك الشهادات مقابل نصف ليرة سورية ثمن كل شهادة أو مستخرج عنها.
وعلى الجهات الحكومية التي تتخصص بصرف تراخيص معينة لأصحاب الأعمال أن تعلق صرف هذه التراخيص أو تجديدها على قيام طالبها بتقديم الشهادة المذكورة أو مستخرج عنها.

تعديل:

يعدل نص المادة (80) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث تصبح كما يلي:‏ 
مادة (80): على صاحب العمل ان يعلق في اماكن العمل الشهادة الدالة على اشتراكه في المؤسسة وعلى المؤسسة اعطاء اصحاب الاعمال تلك الشهادة مقابل خمسين ليرة سورية عن كل شهادة او مستخرج عنها وعلى الجهات الحكومية التي تختص بصرف تراخيص معينة لاصحاب الأعمال ان تعلق صرف هذه التراخيص او تجديدها على قيام طالبها بتقديم الشهادة المذكورة او مستخرج عنها ويمكن تعديل قيمة الشهادة المذكورة بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بناء على اقتراح من مجلس ادارة المؤسسة.‏


المادة:81
على المؤسسة اعطاء بطاقة تأمين لكل مؤمن عليه مقابل رسم قدره ليرة واحدة.
وعلى كل صاحب عمل أن يحصل من المؤسسة على صورة من البطاقة المذكورة مقابل أداء رسم مماثل وعليه الاحتفاظ بها في ملف صاحبها لديه.
تعديل:

تعدل المادة (81) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث تصبح كما يلي:‏ 
المادة (81) على المؤسسة اعطاء بطاقة تامين لكل مؤمن عليه مقابل رسم قدره عشر ليرات سورية وعلى كل صاحب عمل ان يحصل من المؤسسة على صورة من البطاقة المذكورة مقابل اداء رسم مماثل وعليه الاحتفاظ بها في ملف خدمة صاحبها لديه. ويجوز تعديل قيمة البطاقة بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بناء على اقتراح مجلس ادارة المؤسسة.

المادة:82

لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بناء على اقتراح مجلس ادارة المؤسسة أن يقرر زيادة المزايا المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو اضافة مزايا جديدة في حدود ماتسمح به قدرة كل نوع من أنواع التأمين وحالته المالية.

المادة:83
يكون علاج المصابين على نفقة المؤسسة وفي المكان الذي تعينه لهم.
ولا يجوز للمؤسسة أن تجري العلاج في العيادات أو المستشفيات العامة إلا بمقتضى اتفاقات خاصة لهذا الغرض وتؤدي المؤسسة بموجبها أجرة ثمن العلاج.
ويقصد بالعلاج ما يأتي:
1 ـ خدمات الاطباء والأخصائيين.
2 ـ الإقامة بالمستشفيات والزيارات الطبية المنزلية عند الاقتضاء.
3 ـ العمليات الجراحية وصور الأشعة وغيرها من البحوث الطبية حسب مايلزم.
4 ـ صرف الأدوية اللازمة لذلك العلاج.

المادة:84
على المصاب ان يتبع تعليمات العلاج الذي تعده له المؤسسة وتخطره بها ولاتلتزم المؤسسة بأداء أية نفقات إذا رفض المصاب اتباع تلك التعليمات.
ويجوز وقف صرف المعونة المالية إذا خالف المؤمن عليه تلك التعليمات ويستأنف صرفها بمجرد اتباعه لها.
وللمؤسسة الحق في ملاحظة المصاب حينما يجري علاجه.


المادة:85
تثبت حالات العجز المشار إليها في المواد / 29و30و31و62 / بشهادة من طبيب المؤسسة يعين شكلها وبياناتها من مجلس الادارة.
ويتبع في اثبات وتقدير درجات العجز القواعد والشروط التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل.

تعديل:

يعدل نص المادة (85) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث تصبح كما يلي:‏ 
المادة (85) تثبت حالات العجز المشار اليها في المواد (29) و (30) و (31) و (62) من هذا القانون بشهادة من قبل لجنة طبية تشكل بقرار من مجلس ادارة المؤسسة وتضم في عضويتها طبيبا اختصاصيا او اكثر حسب الحالة المعروضة عليها ويتبع في اثبات وتقدير درجات العجز القواعد والشروط التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بناء على اقتراح من مجلس ادارة المؤسسة.

المادة:86
لكل من صاحب معاش العجز والمؤسسة طلب اعادة الفحص الطبي مرة كل ستة أشهر خلال سنة من تاريخ ثبوت العجز ومرة كل سنة لمدة أربع سنوات بعد ذلك.
وعلى طبيب المؤسسة الذي يباشر هذا الفحص أن يعيد تقدير العجز في كل مرة.

تعديل:
يعدل نص الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة (86) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث تصبح:‏ 
وعلى اللجنة الطبية المشار اليها في المادة السابقة ان تعيد تقدير درجة العجز في كل مرة.‏

المادة:87
يعدل معاش العجز المشار إليه في المواد / 29و30و31و62 / أو يوقف تبعاً لما يتضح من اعادة الفحص الطبي المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة وذلك بحسب مايطرأ على درجة العجز زيادة أو نقصاً.
ويقف صرف معاش العجز إذ لم يتقدم صاحبه لاعادة الفحص الطبي الذي تطلبه المؤسسة بالتطبيق لأحكام المادة السابقة ويستمر ايقاف صرف المعاش إلى أن يتقدم صاحبه لاجراء اعادة الفحص.
ويتبع في صرف المستحق عن مدة وقف المعاش ماتسفر عنه نتيجة اعادة الفحص الطبي.
وإذا نقصت درجة العجز المتخلف عن اصابة العمل عن 35% وقف صرف المعاش نهائياً ومنح المصاب تعويضاً من دفعة واحدة طبقاً لأحكام المادة 31.

المادة:88
لا تستحق أرملة صاحب المعاش الذي يتم زواجه بها بعد بلوغ سن الستين وكذا الأولاد المرزوقين من هذا الزواج أي معاش.


المادة:89
إذا توفي المؤمن عليه أو صاحب المعاش كان للمستحقين عنه الحق في تقاضي معاشات بمقدار الأنصبة المقررة بالجدول رقم المرافق. ويقصد بالمستحقين في المعاش.
1 ـ أرملة المؤمن عليه أو صاحب المعاش.
2 ـ أولاده واخوانه الذكور الذين لم يتجاوزوا الحادية والعشرين.
3 ـ الأرامل والمطلقات وغير المتزوجات من بناته وأخواته.
4 ـ الوالدان.
ويشترط لاستحقاق الأخوة والأخوات والوالدين وفقاً لما جاء في الجدول أن تثبت اعالة المؤمن عليه إياهم أثناء حياته وألا تكون الموالدة متزوجة من غير والد المتوفي.
ويستحق الأولاد في حالة وفاة الأم المعاملة النصيب المحدد بالجدول رقم / 3 / أو رقم / 3آ / (حسب الحال) كما يستحق الزوج في حالة وفاة زوجته النصيب المحدد بالجدول المشار إليه إذا كان وقت وفاتها مصاباً بعجز كامل يمنعه من مزاولة أية مهنة أو عمل يكتسب منه.
ويكون توزيع المكافأت المنصوص عنها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 71 مكرراً وتعويض الدفعة الواحدة المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون على المستحقين عن المؤمن عليهم طبقاً لأحكام المادة 82 من قانون العمل المشار إليه.



تعديل:

تضاف مادة برقم (89) مكرر التالي نصها الى مواد قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.
المادة (89) مكرر أ
تطبق احكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم (146) تاريخ /28/2/ 1952 وتعديلاته المتضمن تطبيق قانون التعويض العائلي على اصحاب المعاشات التقاعدية.‏ 
ب- يمنح كل فرد من الافراد المستحقين للمعاش بموجب هذا القانون من ارامل واولاد التعويض العائلي المنصوص عليه في المرسوم التشريعي رقم (146) لعام (1952) وتعديلاته وذلك عند توفر شروط استحقاق التعويض وفقا لاحكام المرسوم التشريعي المذكور.
ج- عند تعدد الارامل يوزع التعويض المشار اليه في الفقرة (ب) السابقة فيما بينهن بالتساوي.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة:90
يستمر صرف المعاش:
1 ـ للأرملة مدى حياتها أو لحين زواجها أو التحاقها بعمل أو مهنة.
2 ـ للبنات والأخوات حتى يتزوجن أو يلتحقن بعمل أو مهنة.
3 ـ للأولاد والأخوة الذكور بعد سن الحادية والعشرين في الأحوال الآتية:
آ ـ إذا كان مستحق المعاش طالباً بأحد معاهد التعليم وذلك إلى أن يتم الرابعة والعشرين.
ب ـ إذا كان مصاباً بعجز كامل يمنعه من الكسب وتثبت هذه الحالة بشهادة من طبيب المؤسسة وذلك إلى أن يزول العجز.
وتمنح البنات ماكان يستحق لهن من معاش إذا طلقن أو ترملن خلال عشر سنوات على الأكثر من تاريخ الزواج وذلك دون الاخلال بحقوق باقي المستحقين عن صاحب المعاش.


تعديل:
يضاف نص المادة (90) مكرر الى نص القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته والتالي نصها:
مادة (90) مكرر
اذا قام سبب من اسباب وقف صرف المعاش لاي من المستحقين المذكورين في المادة (89) من القانون يعاد توزيع كامل المعاش مجددا على باقي المستحقين وفقاً لما هو مبين بالجدول رقم (3) او (3) (أ) الملحقين بهذا القانون.


تعديل:
يضاف نص المادة (90) مكرر (أ) التالي نصها إلى مواد القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المادة (90) مكرر(أ): يحق لصاحب المعاش الجمع بين معاشه المستحق له نتيجة خضوعه لاحكام هذا القانون وبين حصة المعاش المنتقل.‏

المادة:91
على المؤسسة أن تتخذ من الوسائل ما يكفل صرف المعونة المالية المقررة للمصاب أسبوعياً خلال فترة عجزه عن العمل أو في نهاية تلك الفترة إن قلت عن أسبوع.
وعليها كذلك أن تتخذ من الوسائل مايكفل صرف المعاشات شهرياً خلال الأسبوع الأول من كل شهر على أن يصرف مايستحق منها لأول مرة خلال مدة لاتتجاوز ستة أسابيع من تاريخ استيفاء جميع المستندات المسوغة للصرف.
ويستحق المعاش عن كامل الشهر الذي يثبت فيه العجز أو تقع فيه الوفاة.
كما يجب أن يتم صرف تعويض الدفعة الواحدة خلال مدة لاتتجاوز ستة أسابيع من تاريخ استيفاء جميع المستندات المسوغة للصرف.


المادة:92
يجوز صرف المعاشات المستحقة طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون مرة كل ثلاثة أشهر إذا قل قيمة المستحق منها عن عشر ليرات شهرياً.

المادة:93
إذا تأخر صرف المبالغ المستحقة عن المواعيد المقررة لها التزمت المؤسسة بدفعها مضافاً إليها 1% من قيمتها عن كل يوم يتأخر فيه صرف تلك المبالغ وذلك من تاريخ استيفاء المؤمن عليه المستندات المطلوبة.
فإذا كان تأخير الصرف راجعاً إلى عدم تقديم صاحب العمل المستندات المطلوبة منه التزمت المؤسسة بدفع الـ 1% إلى المؤمن عليه وعادت به على صاحب العمل بقيمة مادفعته.
ويحدد بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل المستندات المطلوبة من كل من المؤمن عليه وصاحب العمل.
تعديل:

يعدل نص المادة (93) من القانون (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته بحيث يصبح كما يلي:‏ 
اذا تاخر صرف المبالغ المستحقة عن المواعيد المقررة لها التزمت المؤسسة بدفعها مضافا اليها (1) بالمائة من قيمتها عن كل يوم يتاخر فيه صرف تلك المبالغ وبما لا يتجاوز اصل المستحقات وذلك من تاريخ استيفاء المؤمن عليه المستندات المطلوبة فاذا كان تاخر الصرف راجعا إلى عدم تقديم صاحب العمل المستندات المطلوبة منه التزمت المؤسسة بدفع الـ(1) بالمائة الى المؤمن عليه وعادت على صاحب العمل بقيمة ماد فعته ويحدد بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل المستندات المطلوبة من كل من المؤمن عليه وصاحب العمل.

المادة:94
تستمر المؤسسة في صرف معاشات المؤمن عليهم الذين يغادرون أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية على وجه قانوني بقصد الاقامة الدائمة في الخارج شريطة أن توفر الدولة التي يقيم فيها صاحب المعاش الأجنبي مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل بالنسبة لأصحاب المعاشات السوريين.
ويجوز بناء على طلب صاحب المعاش صرف القيمة الاستبدالية لهذه المعاشات وفقاً للجدول المشار إليه في المادة 61 من هذا القانون.
ويصدر وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل التعليمات والقرارات اللازمة بناء على اقتراح مجلس الادارة.
تعديل:

عدل نص المادة (94) من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث يصبح:‏ 
المادة (94) يجوز لاصحاب المعاشات او المستحقين عنهم او عن المؤمن عليهم الذين يغادرون اراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية مايلي:‏ 
أ- طلب تحويل المعاش المستحق لهم الى البلد الذي يقيمون فيه وتقع نفقات واجور التحويل على عاتقهم وبشرط المعاملة بالمثل بالنسبة لغير السوريين وحسب انظمة القطع.‏ 
ب- طلب استبدال المعاش المستحق بتعويض نقدي من دفعة واحدة وذلك وفقا للجدول المشار اليه في المادة (61) من هذا القانون.‏ 
ج- يصدر وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل التعليمات والقرارات اللازمة لتطبيق أحكام هذه المادة بناء على اقتراح مجلس ادارة المؤسسة العامة للتامينات الاجتماعية.

المادة:95
إذا حكم على المؤمن عليه أو صاحب المعاش بالسجن أو الحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر وقف حقه في الحصول على معاشه مدة وجوده في السجن.
فإذا كان هناك من يستحق معاشاً في حالة وفاته منح ماكان يستحق له كما لو توفي عائله.
ويقطع معاش المستحقين عند اخلاء سبيل العامل أو صاحب المعاش ويعود إليه معاشه كاملاً دون صرف المتجمد.
تعديل:

يعدل نص المادة (95) مكرر: من القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته وتصبح على النحو التالي:‏ 
المادة (95) مكرر: (أ) اذا استحق المؤمن عليه اكثر من نوع واحد من المعاشات المشار اليها في هذا القانون ربط معاشه النهائي بقدر مجموع هذه المعاشات ويصرف له او للمستحقين عنه في حال وفاته.‏ 
ب- اذا توفرت في المستحق عن عدة مؤمن عليهم بموجب هذا القانون شروط الاستحقاق لحصة من معاش وحصة من معاش آخر او اكثر يحق له الجمع بين هذه الحصص.‏

المادة: 95 مكرر
إذا استحق المؤمن عليه أكثر من نوع واحد من المعاشات المشار إليها في هذا القانون ربط معاشه النائي بقدر مجموع هذه المعاشات وبحد أقصى قدره 80% من متوسط أجره الشهري المشترك عنه خلال السنتين الأخيرتين ويصرف له أو للمستحقين عنه في حال وفاته.

المادة:96

يلزم المستحق في معاش الوفاة أو من يصرف باسمه ذلك المعاش بابلاغ المؤسسة عن كل تغيير يؤدي إلى وقف أو تخفيض المعاش خلال شهر من وقوع التغيير.


المادة:97
تصرف المؤسسة للأرامل والأخوات البنات عند زواجهن منحة تساوي قيمة معاشهن عن ستة أشهر.

المادة:98
على المؤسسة عند وفاة المؤمن عليه أن تصرف لمن يقوم بنفقات الجنازة أجر شهر أو مائة ليرة أيهما أقل.
تعديل:

تعدل المادة (98) من قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث تصبح : المادة (98) على المؤسسة عند وفاة المؤمن عليه او صاحب المعاش دون المستحقين عنهما ان تصرف لمن يقوم بنفقات الجنازة مبلغا يعادل اجر ثلاثة اشهر من اجر المؤمن عليه ومعاش ثلاثة اشهر من معاش صاحب المعاش المتوفى او ثلاثة امثال الحد الادنى العام للاجور الشهرية ايهما افضل شريطة الاّ يقل المبلغ عن ثلاثة آلاف ليرة سورية.‏


المادة:99
لا يجوز الحجز أو التنازل عن مستحقات المؤمن عليه أو المستحقين عنه لدى المؤسسة إلا لدين النفقة ومن ثم لدين المؤسسة. وأخيراً لدين صاحب العمل وبما لايجاوز الربع.

المادة:100
لا تقبل دعوى التعويض إلا إذا كانت المؤسسة قد طولبت كتابة بالتعويض خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ الوفاة أو الاخطار بانتهاء العلاج أو بدرجة العجز.
ويعتبر أي اجراء تقوم به الجهة الادارية المختصة في مواجهة المؤسسة في حكم المطالبة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة.

تعديل:

تعدل المادة (100) من قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته حيث تصبح:‏ 
المادة (100) لا تقبل دعوى التعويض عن اصابة العمل الا اذا كانت المؤسسة قد طولبت كتابة بالتعويض خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ وقوع الحادث او الوفاة او الاخطار بانتهاء العلاج او بدرجة العجز.‏ 
ويعد اي اجراء تقوم به مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل المختصة في مواجهة المؤسسة في حكم المطالبة المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة.‏

المادة:101
تعفى من الرسوم القضائية في جميع درجات التقاضي الدعاوي التي يرفعها العمال أو المستحقون بعد وفاتهم طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ويكون نظرها على وجه الاستعجال وللمحكمة في جميع الأحوال الحكم بالنفاذ المؤقت وبلا كفالة ولها في حالة رفض الدعوى أن تحكم على رافعها بالمصروفات كلها أو بعضها.


المادة:102
تعفى التعويضات والمعاشات المستحقة تطبيقاً لأحكام هذا القانون من الخضوع للرسوم والضرائب بسائر أنواعها.
كما تعفى قيمة الاشتراكات المقتطعة من أجور المؤمن عليهم من المبالغ التي تربط عليها الضريبة على كسب العامل.


المادة:103
تعفى الاشتراكات والاستثمارات والمستندات والبطاقات والعقود والمخالصات والشهادات المطبوعة والتقارير والمحررات الطبية التي يتطلبها تنفيذ هذا القانون من رسوم الدمغة.

المادة:104
تعفى أموال المؤسسة الثابتة والمنقولة وجميع عملياتها الاستثمارية مهما كان نوعه من جميع الضرائب والرسوم والفوائد التي تفرضها الحكومة أو أية سلطة عامة أخرى بالجمهورية العربية السورية.
كما تعفى العمليات التي تباشرها المؤسسة من الخضوع لأحكام القوانين الخاصة بالاشراف والرقابة على تكون الأموال.

المادة:105
يكون للمبالغ المستحقة للمؤسسة بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون امتياز على جميع أموال المدين من عقار ومنقول وتستوفى مباشرة بعد المصروفات القضائية.
المادة:106

على كل صاحب عمل أن يقدم للمؤسسة الكشوف والبيانات والاخطارات والاستمارات وأن يحتفظ لديه بالدفاتر والسجلات التي يستلزمها تنفيذ هذا القانون وذلك وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع والمواعيد التي يحددها وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه بناء على اقتراح مجلس ادارة المؤسسة.

المادة:107
يكون لمفتش المؤسسة ورؤسائهم أو لمن تندبه من موظفيها للقيام بأعمال التفتيش صفة الضابطة العدلية فيما يختص بمخالفة أحكام هذا القانون والقرارات المنفذة له. ولهم في سبيل ذلك الحق في دخول محال العمل في مواعيد العمل المعتادة لاجراء التفتيش اللازم والاطلاع على السجلات والمستندات المتعلقة بتنفيذ هذا القانون.
وللمؤسسة أن توفد مندوباً عنها لتحقيق ظروف الاصابة من النواحي الفنية والوقائية وأن تخطر الجهة الادارية المختصة بنتيجة ذلك التحقيق.
ويحلف المفتشون ورؤسائهم والموظفون المنتدبون لأعمال التفتيش اليمين أمام المحكمة الابتدائية في منطقة تعيينهم مرة واحدة قبل مباشرة وظيفتهم مقسمين أن يقوموا بمهام عملهم بأمانة واخلاص وأن لايفشوا سراً من أسرار المهنة أو أي اختراع صناعي اطلعوا عليه بحكم وظيفتهم حتى بعد انفصالهم عنها.
ويحمل كل واحد منهم بطاقة تثبت صفته.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السادس: العقوبات

المادة:108
مع عدم الاخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها أي قانون آخر يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية عن الجرائم المشار إليها فيها.


المادة:109
يعاقب بالحبس شهراً واحداً وبغرامة مائة جنيه أو ألف ليرة سورية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يتواطأ عن طريق اعطاء بيانات خاطئة للحصول على تعويض أو معاش دون وجه حق له أو لغيره من المؤسسة.

تعديل:

المادة (109) يعاقب بالحبس شهرا واحدا وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة عشر الف ليرة سورية ولا تزيد عن ثلاثين الف ليرة سورية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يتواطا عن طريق اعطاء بيانات خاطئة للحصول على تعويض او معاش من المؤسسة له او لغيره دون وجه حق.‏ 

المادة:110
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة قرش أو عشر ليرات ولا تجاوز ألفي قرش أو مائتي ليرة كل من يخالف أحكام المواد / 37 ـ 38 ـ 39 ـ 40 ـ 45 ـ 96 ـ 106 و 107 / .
تعديل:

المادة (110) يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن الف ليرة سورية ولا تتجاوز خمسة آلاف ليرة سورية كل من يخالف حكما من احكام المواد (37) و (38) و (39) و (40) و (41) و (45) و (96) و (106) و (107).‏

المادة:111
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة قرش أو عشر ليرات ولا تجاوز ألفي ليرة أو مائتي ليرة كل من يخالف أحكام المواد 18 و 72 و 73 و 74.
وتتعدد الغرامة بقدر عدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة بشرط ألا يجاوز مجموعها 500 جنيه أو خمسة آلاف ليرة سورية عن المخالفة الواحدة.
وتحكم المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها في حالة مخالفة الفقرة الثانية من المادة 18 بالزام صاحب العمل المخالف بأن يدفع للعمال قيمة ماتحملوه من نفقات التأمين.
تعديل:

المادة (111) يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن الف ليرة سورية ولا تتجاوز خمسة آلاف ليرة سورية كل من يخالف حكما من احكام المواد (18) و (72) و (73) و (74) وتتعدد الغرامة بقدر عدد العمال الذين وقعت بشانهم المخالفة بشرط الاّ يتجاوز مجموعها خمسة وعشرين الف ليرة سورية عن المخالفة الواحدة وتحكم المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها في حال مخالفة الفقرة الثانية من المادة (18) بالزام صاحب العمل المخالف بان يدفع للعمال قيمة ما تحملوه من نفقات التامين.

المادة:111مكرر

يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة قرش أو عشر ليرات ولا تجاوز ألفي قرش أو مائتي ليرة كل من يخالف حكم الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 78.
وتتعدد الغرامة بقدر عدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة بشرط ألا يجاوز مجموعها 500 جنيه أو خمسة آلاف ليرة عن المخالفة الواحدة على أنه إذا استمرت المخالفة مدة تزيد على ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تحرير محضر المخالفة عنها جاز زيادة هذه الغرامة بحيث لاتجاوز عشر أمثالها.

المادة:112
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة قرش أو عشر ليرات ولا تجاوز ألف قرش أو مائة ليرة كل من يخالف أحكام المادتين 43 و 50 وتتعدد الغرامة بقدر عدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة بشرط ألا يجاوز مجموعها خمسة آلاف ليرة عن المخالفة الواحدة.
تعديل:

المادة (112) يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن الف ليرة سورية ولا تتجاوز خمسة آلاف ليرة سورية كل من يخالف احكام المادتين (43) (50) وتتعدد الغرامة بقدر عدد العمال الذين وقعت في شانهم المخالفة بشرط الاّ يتجاوز مجموعها عشرة آلاف ليرة سورية عن المخالفة الواحدة فاذا استمرت المخالفة مدة تزيد على ثلاثين يوما جاز زيادة هذه الغرامة حيث لا تتجاوز عشرة امثالها.‏

المادة:113
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لاتتجاوز خمسين جنيهاً أو خمسمائة ليرة كل من أفشى سراً من أسرار الصناعة وغير ذلك من أساليب العمل التي قد يكون اطلع عليها بحكم المادة 107.

المادة:114
لا يجوز وقف التنفيذ في العقوبات المالية كما لايجوز النزول عن الحد الأدنى للعقوبة المقررة قانوناً لأسباب مخففة تقديرية.

المادة:115
تؤول إلى مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية جميع المبالغ المحكوم بها عن مخالفات أحكام هذا القانون ويكون الصرف منها في الأوجه التي يحددها وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار منه.

تعديل:

تضاف المادة (116) التالي نصها الى مواد قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته. 
المادة (116) (أ) تعد خدمات العاملين القائمين على راس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون المقبولة في حساب المعاش التقاعدي بموجب احكام النصوص التالية:‏ 
المرسوم التشريعي رقم (34) لعام 1949 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المرسوم التشريعي رقم (119) لعام 1961 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المرسوم التشريعي رقم (120) لعام 1961 وتعديلاته.‏ 
القانون رقم (130) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏ 
مقبولة حكما في ظل احكام هذا القانون على ان يقوموا بتسديد الالتزامات المترتبة عليهم بموجب تلك النصوص.‏ 
ب- يحق للعاملين القائمين على راس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون الذين يخضعون لاحكام النصوص التالية المرسوم التشريعي (119) لعام 1961 وتعديلاته.‏
المرسوم التشريعي (120) لعام 1961 وتعديلاته.‏ 
القانون (130) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏ 
ان يضموا خدماتهم المؤقتة السابقة خلال سنة من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وفق التعليمات التي تصدر بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء وضمن حدود القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏

تعديل:

تضاف المادة (117) التالي نصها الى مواد قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المادة (117) يبقى المتقاعدون قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون والمستحقون عنهم الخاضعون لاحكام النصوص التالية:‏ 
المرسوم التشريعي رقم (34) لعام 1949 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المرسوم التشريعي رقم (119) لعام 1961 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المرسوم التشريعي رقم (120) لعام 1961 وتعديلاته.‏ 
القانون رقم (130) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏ 
خاضعين لاحكام النصوص المشار اليها في هذه المادة. 

تعديل:

تضاف المادة (118) التالي نصها الى مواد قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المادة (118) (أ) تلغى المؤسسة العامة لتقاعد موظفي ومستخدمي البلديات وتحل المؤسسة العامة للتامين والمعاشات محل المؤسسة المذكورة في كل ما لها من حقوق وما عليها من التزامات وتمارس المؤسسة العامة للتامين والمعاشات جميع المهام الواردة في قانون التامينات الاجتماعية وتعديلاته بالنسبة للعاملين في البلديات القائمين على راس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون كما تقوم بتصفية وصرف المعاشات التقاعدية للعاملين في البلديات الذين احيلوا على التقاعد قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وللمستحقين عنهم مع مراعاة المادة (146) من قانون العاملين الاساسي.‏ 
ب- ينقل العاملون في المؤسسة العامة لموظفي ومستخدمي البلديات الى المؤسسة العامة للتامين والمعاشات وتعتبر وظائفهم مضافة الى ملاك المؤسسة المذكورة وذلك بنفس اجورهم واوضاعهم الوظيفية مع احتفاظهم بقدمهم المؤهل للترفيع.‏ 
ج- يستمر صندوق التامين والمعاشات لموظفي المصرف الزراعي التعاوني في ممارسة صلاحياته وفق احكام القانون رقم (130) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏

تعديل:

تضاف المادة (119) التالي نصها الى مواد قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته. 
المادة (119‏) 
أ- تتولى المؤسسة العامة للتامين والمعاشات تخصيص معاشات المتقاعدين والمستحقين عنهم للفئات التالية: عسكريي الجيش والقوات المسلحة.‏
العسكريين في المخابرات العامة.‏ 
عناصر قوى الامن الداخلي.‏ 
الضابطة الجمركية.‏ 
ب- تستمر المؤسسة العامة للتامين والمعاشات في ممارسة المهام الواردة في القوانين الخاصة باصحاب المناصب وكذلك اعضاء مجلس الشعب الذين يخضعون الى كل من احكام المرسوم التشريعي (119) لعام 1961 وتعديلاته والمرسوم التشريعي رقم (120) لعام 1961 وتعديلاته .‏ 
ج- تمارس المؤسسة العامة للتامين والمعاشات جميع المهام الواردة في قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته بالنسبة للعاملين القائمين على راس العمل بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون الذين يخضعون لاحكام النصوص التالية المرسوم التشريعي (34) لعام 1949 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المرسوم التشريعي رقم (119) لعام 1961 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المرسوم التشريعي (120) لعام 1961 وتعديلاته.‏ 
وتستمر في تصفية وصرف المعاشات التقاعدية للمتقاعدين والمستحقين عنهم الخاضعين للنصوص المذكورة اعلاه.‏ 
د- تؤدى الاشتراكات التقاعدية للفئات المذكورة في الفقرتين (ب) و (ج) من هذه المادة الى صندوق المؤسسة العامة للتامين والمعاشات.

تعديل:

تضاف المادة (120) التالي نصها الى مواد قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏ 
المادة (120) (أ) يضاف الى مجلس ادارة المؤسسة العامة للتامينات الاجتماعية المشكل وفق احكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم (20) لعام 1994 المدير العام للمؤسسة العامة للتامين والمعاشات عضوا، ممثل عن وزارة المالية عضوا، ممثل عن غرفتي صناعة دمشق وحلب عضوا.‏ 
ب- اضافة الى الصلاحيات المحددة في المادة (10) من المرسوم التشريعي رقم (20) لعام 1994 يتمتع مجلس إدارة المؤسسة العامة للتامينات الاجتماعية باوسع الصلاحيات لاستثمار فائض اموال المؤسسة وبالاستعانة بمن تراه مناسبا من الخبراء والعاملين في الدولة لقاء مكافاة وبقرار من مجلس الادارة وبما لا يتعارض مع احكام الفقرة (ب) من المادة (3) من هذا القانون.

تعديل:
تضاف المادة (121) التالي نصها الى مواد قانون التامينات الاجتماعية.‏ 
المادة (121): 
أ- يحق للعمال السوريين المغتربين الاشتراك في المؤسسة العامة للتامينات الاجتماعية للاستفادة من تامين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة المقررة بالقانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته ويطبق عليهم ما يطبق على عمال القطاع الخاص.‏ 
ب يتحمل العمال السوريون المغتربون الذين تقدموا بطلب الاشتراك في مؤسسة التامينات الاجتماعية مجمل الاشتراكات المترتبة عليهم وفق الاجر الذي يثبتونه في طلباتهم مضافا اليها الحصة المترتبة قانونا على صاحب العمل وتؤدى هذه الاشتراكات لحساب المؤسسة العامة للتامينات الاجتماعية.‏ 
ج- يسدد المؤمن عليه في بلد الاغتراب الاشتراكات المشار اليها في الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة بالقطع الاجنبي القابل للتحويل.‏ 
د- في مجال تطبيق احكام هذه المادة يراعى عند حساب الاجر الخاضع للاشتراك عدم زيادته او إنقاصه بما لا يتجاوز (10) بالمائة سنوياً.‏
تعديل:


تضاف مادة برقم (122) الى القانون رقم (92) لعام 1959 
التالي نصها: المادة (122) يورث معاش المؤمن عليها التقاعدي وفق الانصبة لاولادها وزوجها وفي حال عدم وجودهم ينتقل هذا الحق لبقية ورثتها الشرعيين.‏

يعد قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته والاحكام الواردة في هذا القانون المرجع التاميني الموحد لجميع العاملين في الدولة وفي القطاعين الخاص والمشترك وتعتبر المادة (53) من قانون العاملين الاساسي ملغاة حكماً.

يلغى كل نص مخالف لاحكام هذا القانون سواء ورد في نصوص عامة ام خاصة وذلك باستثناء:‏ 
1- القانون رقم (52) لعام 1960‏ 
2- القانون رقم (43) لعام 1980‏ 
3- المرسوم التشريعي رقم (127) لعام 1969
4- المرسوم التشريعي رقم (136) لعام 1977‏ 
5- المرسوم التشريعي رقم (274) لعام 1969.


تلغى كل من المادة (55) والفقرة الاخيرة من المادة (71) مكرر 
والمادة(71) مكرر (ب) والمادة (78) والمادة (88) من قانون التامينات الاجتماعية رقم (92) لعام 1959 وتعديلاته.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أصول المحاكمات أمام لجان قضايا التسريح
القرار رقم 891 لعام 1975
المادة 1 
تنظر لجان قضايا التسريح المحدثة بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 49 تاريخ 3/7/1962 وتعديلاته في القضايا المعروضة عليها وفقاً للأصول المبينة في هذا القرار. 

المادة 2 
يقدم طلب الموافقة على التسريح بالاستناد لحكم المادة 5 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 49 لعام 1962 وتعديلاته، وطلب الموافقة على وقف العامل عن عمله بالاستناد لحكم المادة 9 من نفس المرسوم التشريعي، إلى مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل في المحافظة، ويسجل في ديوانها ويسلم صاحب الطلب وصلاً برقم وتاريخ الاستلام. 

يجب أن يشتمل طلب الموافقة على التسريح أو الوقف عن العمل، على البيانات التالية: 

‌أ- أسماء العمال المراد تسريحهم أو وقفهم عن العمل والعمل الذي يمارسه كل منهم والأجر الذي يتقاضاه ومدة خدمته. 

‌ب- أسباب التسريح أو الوقف ومبرراته. 

‌ج- تعيين الموطن في مركز المحافظة، لإجراء التبليغات. 

ترفق بالطلب جميع الوثائق والأوراق اللازمة للنظر في القضية، ويشار إلى ذلك في الطلب. 

المادة 3 
للعامل الذي ينذر بالتسريح، أو يفصل، أو يوقف عن العمل دون موافقة لجنة قضايا التسريح، أن يطلب وقف تنفيذ فصله أو وقفه، خلال المدة المحددة في المادة 6 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 49 لعام 1962 وتعديلاته وذلك بطلب يقدمه إلى مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل ويسجل في ديوانها، ويسلم العامل وصلاً برقم وتاريخ استلام طلبه، يجب أن يشتمل الطلب على الموافقات التالية: 

‌أ- اسم صاحب العمل المشتكى منه وعنوانه. 

‌ب- مدة الخدمة وتاريخ الفصل أو الإنذار أو الوقف. 

‌ج- تعيين موطنه الأصلي أو المختار في مركز المحافظة لإجراء التبليغات. 

يرفق بالاعتراض جميع الأوراق والوثائق اللازمة للنظر فيه ويشار إلى ذلك في الطلب. 

المادة 4 
على مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل أن تحيل إضبارة القضية المعروضة عليها، إلى اللجنة في حال عدم تمكنها من التسوية الإدارية خلال أسبوع من تاريخ التسجيل لديها، وترفق بها مطالعتها ونتيجة تدخلها الإداري. 

المادة 5 
‌أ- تعقد لجان قضايا التسريح جلساتها في مقر مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل في المحافظة، ويحدد رئيس اللجنة مواعيد عقد جلساتها ويدعو الأعضاء والأطراف وأصحاب العلاقة في القضية لحضور الجلسة الأولى. 

‌ب- في حال تخلف أحد الأطراف عن حضور الجلسة الأولى توجه إليه الدعوة ثانية ويعتبر تأجيل الجلسة بحضور الأعضاء والأطراف بمثابة دعوة إليهم جميعاً لحضور الجلسة التالية، وتثابر اللجنة على رؤية القضية المعروضة عليها بالرغم من تخلف أحد الأطراف عن حضور جلساتها بعد تبليغه الدعوة للمرة الثانية، كما يعتبر القرار الصادر بحق المتغيب في هذه الحالة بمثابة الوجاهي. 

‌ج- إذا لم يحضر المدعي ولا المدعى عليه تقرر اللجنة شطب الدعوى. 

‌د- شطب الدعوى لا يسقط الحق ولا الادعاء به، ويحق للمدعي التقدم بطلب تجديدها أمام اللجنة مباشرة. 

‌ه- يتوقف رئيس اللجنة عن تصديق جداول أجور العامل عن فترة شطب الدعوى. 

المادة 6 
يجري تبليغ الدعوة لحضور الجلسات بواسطة محضر اللجنة كما يجوز التبليغ، برقياً، وللرئيس عند الضرورة أن يستعين برجال القوى العامة في إجراء التبليغ. 

المادة 7 
تدعو اللجنة الفريقين المتخاصمين إلى المصالحة في الجلسة الأولى، فإذا تمت تدون نتيجتها في محضر الضبط ويوقع عليها الطرفان، ثم تصدق من قبل اللجنة بقرار يتلى في الجلسة علناً. وإذا لم تتم المصالحة تتابع اللجنة النظر في القضية. 

المادة 8 
‌أ- على كل من المتخاصمين أن يحضر جلسات اللجنة بنفسه أو أن يرسل وكيلاً عنه. ويجوز التوكيل الشفهي لمحام أمام اللجنة، كما يجوز للعامل بنفس الطريقة أن يوكل نقابته العمالية المختصة، ويسجل التوكيل الشفهي في الضبط. 

‌ب- لا يجوز تأجيل الجلسة بقصد تعيين وكيل. 

المادة 9 
يجوز للمتخاصمين أن يتبادلوا اللوائح والردود عن طريق ديوان اللجنة خلال فترة تأجيل الجلسات وقبل إقفال باب المرافعة. 

المادة 10 
للجنة أن تجري جميع التحقيقات المنصوص عليها في الأحكام القانونية النافذة والتي تراها ضرورية للفصل في القضية. 

المادة 11 
بعد انتهاء اللجنة من تدقيق ملف القضية يكلف الطرفان ببيان أقوالهما الأخيرة ثم يعلن الرئيس ختام المحاكمة وتختلي اللجنة للمذاكرة. 

المادة 12 
‌أ- تعتبر اجتماعات اللجنة قانونية إذا حضرها على الأقل عضوان من أعضائها بالإضافة إلى الرئيس، وتتخذ اللجنة قراراتها غير النهائية بالإجماع أو بالأكثرية، أما القرارات النهائية فيجب أن تصدر بأكثرية ثلاثة أعضاء على الأقل. 

‌ب- في حال تساوي الأصوات يرجح جانب الرئيس، وعلى المخالف بيان أسباب مخالفته. 

المادة 13 
تبلغ القرارات الصادرة عن اللجنة بواسطة مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل في المحافظة. 

المادة 14 
تنظم اللجنة تحت مراقبة الرئيس، سجلاتها وفق الأصول المتبعة في المحاكم. 

المادة 15 
تطبق أحكام قانون أصول المحاكمات في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا القرار. 

المادة 16 
يحدد الحد الأقصى لعدد الجلسات المأجورة التي تعقدها شهرياً لجان قضايا التسريح والتعويضات التي يتقاضاها رئيس اللجنة وأعضاؤها وكتَّاب اللجان ومحضروها بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 17 
يلغى القرار رقم 6 لعام 1974 والقرار رقم 754 لعام 1962 وتعديلاته. 

المادة 18 
ينشر هذا القرار ويبلغ من يلزم لتنفيذ أحكامه. 

دمشق تاريخ 5/8/1975 

وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون مجلس التأديب
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 90 لعام 1962
المادة 1 
?أ- يلحق مجلس التأديب بوزارة العدل وتعقد نفقاته من ميزانيتها. 

?ب- يختص مجلس التأديب بمحاكمة الموظفين من المرتبة الأولى فما دون ومن في حكمهم الخاضعين لقانون الموظفين الأساسي، من الناحية المسلكية. 

?ج- ويكون هذا الاختصاص لمجلس القضاء الأعلى، فيما يتعلق بموظفي المرتبة الممتازة ومن في حكمهم. 

?د- يستثنى من هذه الأحكام الموظفون الذين ورد حكم خاص بشأن محاكمتهم التأديبية. 

المادة 2 
إذا ارتكب موظف أو أكثر من الموظفين الخاضعين لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي مخالفة مسلكية بالاشتراك مع من تجب محاكمتهم تأديبياً أمام مراجع تأديبية أخرى. تفرق محاكمتهم ويلاحق كل منهم أمام مرجعه المختص. 

المادة 3 
?أ- مقر مجلس التأديب مدينتا دمشق وحلب، ويتألف في كل منهما من: 

• رئيس غرفة استئنافية: رئيساً 
• مستشار في محكمة الاستئناف: عضواً 
• موظف من المرتبة الأولى على الأقل: عضواً 

?ب- يسمى رئيس مجلس الوزراء بقرار منه العضو الموظف وعضواً ملازماً يحل محله عند غيابه. 

المادة 4 
يتناول اختصاص مجلس التأديب في دمشق موظفي محافظات: دمشق، درعا، السويداء، حمص، حماة. 

ويتناول اختصاص مجلس التأديب في حلب موظفي محافظات: حلب، إدلب، الرقة، دير الزور، الحسكة، اللاذقية. 

المادة 5 
?أ- يقوم بوظيفة مقرر لدى مجلس التأديب أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة برتبة رئيس نيابة. 

?ب- يصدر قرار من وزير العدل بالتكليف لوظيفة مقرر ومقرر ملازم. 

المادة 6 
?أ- كف يد الموظف هو فصله عن وظيفته مؤقتاً حتى عودته إليها وفاقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 

?ب- تكف يد الموظف عندما تستدعي المصلحة العامة عدم مثابرته على العمل، ويسري مفعول العقوبة الصادرة بحق الموظف اعتباراً من تاريخ كف يده. 

المادة 7 
?أ- يقرر كف اليد بمرسوم أو قرار من السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين، ويجوز للوزير أو المحافظ في الأحوال التي يراها خطيرة أن يكف يد الموظفين الذين يعود أمر تعيينهم لمرجع أعلى شرط أن يعلم فوراً هذا المرجع، ويعد كف اليد ملغى ويستأنف الموظف حكماً إذا لم يصدر خلال ( 15 ) يوماً مرسوم أو قرار وزاري حسب الأصول بتثبيت كف اليد. 

?ب- يجوز للمفتش أو من يقوم بأعمال التفتيش أن يمارس حق كف اليد ضمن الشروط المبينة في الفقرة السابقة. 

المادة 8 
يعتبر مكفوف اليد حكماً الموظف الموقوف منذ تاريخ توقيفه، فإذا أخلي سبيله لأي سبب من الأسباب جاز إلغاء كف اليد بمرسوم أو قرار من المرجع الذي يملك حق التعيين ما لم يكن صادراً بحقه قرار بكف اليد. 

المادة 9 
?أ- يحال الموظف إلى مجلس التأديب بقرار من السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين بالاستناد إلى إضبارة التحقيق، أو بقرار من رئيس مفتشي الدولة بناء على إضبارة التحقيق الجاري من قبل هيئة مفتشي الدولة أو مفتشي الوزارات أو الدوائر المختصة. 

?ب- إن قرار الإحالة إلى مجلس التأديب قطعي غير قابل لأي طريق من طرق الطعن وهو موقف للتقادم الجزائي من تاريخ صدوره ضمن الشروط والمدد المعينة في أصول المحاكمات الجزائية. 

?ج- إذا لم تر السلطة التي تملك حق التعيين في إضبارة التحقيق ما يوجب إحالة الموظف إلى مجلس التأديب ورأت حفظ الإضبارة أو الاكتفاء بفرض إحدى العقوبات الخفيفة قررت إلغاء كف يد الموظف إن كان قد سبق لها أن كفت يده. 

المادة 10 
يحيل رئيس المجلس قرار الإحالة مع إضبارة التحقيق إلى المقرر لدراستها والتحقيق فيها ووضع تقرير بشأنها، وتبلغ إدارة قضايا الحكومة صورة عن قرار الإحالة. 

المادة 11 
يدقق المقرر في إضبارة التحقيق وله أن يطلب إيضاحات خطية من الموظف المحال إلى المجلس ويستجوب الشهود وله أن يلجأ إلى الخبرة الفنية عند الاقتضاء ويقوم بالتبليغات اللازمة بالطريق الإداري، كما وله أن يعين مهلاً لتقديم الدفاع والردود وأن يجري أي تحقيق إضافي يراه لازماً وإن يتخذ قراراً بمنح الخبراء والشهود أجوراً أو تعويضات وفاقاً للقوانين النافذة. 

المادة 12 
للمقرر الانتقال إلى محل إقامة الشاهد ضمن نطاق حدود المدينة لاستماع شهادته إذا ثبت عجزه عن الحضور إلى المجلس بعذر شرعي وله أن ينيب أحد قضاة النيابة العامة في مراكز المحافظات أو قضاة الصلح في المناطق لاستجواب الشهود الموجودين خارج حدود مدينتي دمشق وحلب وباتخاذ جميع الإجراءات التي يقتضيها التحقيق على أن تحدد في مذكرة الإنابة النقاط والوقائع المراد التحقيق فيها. 

المادة 13 
إذا دعي الشاهد ولم يحضر فللمقرر أن يتخذ قراراً قطعياً بتغريمه من 25 إلى 100 ليرة سورية وأن يستحضر بالقوة، فإذا حضر الشاهد المحكوم عليه بالغرامة وأبدى عذراً مشروعاً عن غيابه فللمقرر إعفاؤه منها. 

المادة 14 
إذا ظهر للمقرر أن العمل المنسوب إلى الموظف يشكل جناية أو إحدى الجنح المخلة بواجبات الوظيفة أو المخلة بالثقة العامة، وجب عليه أن يطلب إلى المجلس بتقرير مسبب اتخاذ قرار بتوقيف الموظف وأن يطلب إلى مرجعه إصدار قرار بكف يده إذا رأى لزوماً لذلك ويبت المجلس خلال 48 ساعة في غرفة المذاكرة في هذا الطلب وللمجلس أن يصدر قراراً مبرماً بتوقيف الموظف ويبلغ هذا القرار إلى الإدارة التي ينتسب إليها الموظف وإلى الجهات المختصة لتنفيذه. 

المادة 15 
?أ- بعد أن ينتهي المقرر من تحقيقاته ينظم تقريراً يتضمن الوقائع والأدلة ورأيه في الموضوع ويرسل هذا التقرير مع الإضبارة إلى الرئيس. 

?ب- يوافي رئيس المجلس إدارة قضايا الحكومة بصورة عن هذا التقرير. 

?ج- يدعو الرئيس المجلس إلى الانعقاد في موعد محدد، ويدعو الموظف أيضاً إلى المثول أمام المجلس لاستماع إفادته والإدلاء بدفوعه ويخطر إدارة قضايا الحكومة بموعد الجلسة. 

?د- يجب أن لا تقل المهلة بين تاريخ مذكرة الدعوة إلى الموظف وموعد الجلسة عن ثلاثة أيام. 

المادة 16 
للموظف أو وكيله الإطلاع على إضبارة التحقيق بعد الانتهاء منه وذلك بحضور رئيس المجلس أو من يندبه من الأعضاء أو المساعدين. 

المادة 17 
?أ- تنعقد جلسات مجلس التأديب بحضور المقرر ويتولى أحد المساعدين كتابة الضبط. 

?ب- يقدم المقرر مطالعاته الشفهية والخطية ولا يشترك في جلسات المذاكرة وإصدار الحكم. 

المادة 18 
?أ- يعقد المجلس جلساته بصورة سرية بحضور الموظف أو وكيله أو كليهما أو بغيابهما إذا تبلغ الموظف ولم يحضر هو أو وكيله بدون عذر مشروع. 

?ب- يدعى ممثل إدارة قضايا الحكومة لحضور جلسات المجلس والمرافعة فيها كطرف أصلي في الدعوى. 

?ج- يتلو الرئيس أو من يكلفه من العضوين أو كاتب الضبط قرار الإحالة وتقرير المقرر جميع المستندات في الإضبارة ثم يستجوب المحال عن الأمور المنسوبة إليه ويستمع إلى أقوال ممثل إدارة قضايا الحكومة. 

?د- للمجلس أن يستمع إلى إفادات الشهود مباشرة أو بطريق الإنابة أو أن يندب واحداً أو أكثر من هيئته لاستكمال التحقيق محلياً إذا رأى لزوماً لذلك، وله دعوة الشاهد وإحضاره وتغريمه وإعفاؤه من الغرامة وفاقاً للأحكام الواردة في هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 

المادة 19 
بعد إتمام الإجراءات السالف ذكرها يعطى الكلام للمقرر ولممثل إدارة قضايا الحكومة ومن ثم للموظف أو وكيله ثم يعلن الرئيس ختام المحاكمة. 

المادة 20 
يجتمع الرئيس والعضوان في غرفة المذاكرة للتدقيق في القضية واتخاذ قرار في شأنها بالإجماع أو الأكثرية، ويشتمل القرار على ملخص كل من الوقائع والادعاء والدفاع والأسباب الموجبة والمواد القانونية التي استند إليها القرار. 

إذا تبين للمجلس أن الأمور المنسوبة إلى الموظف تستوجب إحالته إلى القضاء يقرر هذه الإحالة مع بيان الجرم المسند إليه والمواد القانونية التي تطبق عليه، وله حتى إصدار القرار النهائي أن يقرر إلغاء قرار كف اليد بناء على طلب الموظف أو الإدارة، فيما إذا كان الجرم المسند إلى الموظف ليس من نوع الجناية أو من الجنح المخلة بواجبات الوظيفة أو بالثقة العامة. 

المادة 21 
يتلو الرئيس قرار الحكم بعد توقيعه من الرئيس والعضوين ومن كاتب الضبط في الجلسة. 

المادة 22 
?أ- قرار مجلس التأديب القاضي بإحالة الموظف إلى القضاء قطعي وغير قابل لأي طريق من طرق الطعن. 

?ب- يرسل قرار الإحالة مع الإضبارة إلى النيابة العامة في الحال لإجراء التتبعات القانونية، وتبلغ صورة عنه إلى الإدارة التي ينتمي إليها الموظف وإلى رئاسة مفتشي الدولة. 

?ج- في جميع الأحوال التي تقرر فيها إحالة الموظف إلى القضاء لا يجوز لمجلس التأديب النظر في قضيته وما يتفرع عنها قبل أن تصدر المحكمة المختصة حكمها النهائي ويكتسب قوة القضية المقضية. 

المادة 23 
في حال الحكم على الموظف يفرض المجلس إحدى العقوبات الشديدة المنصوص عليها في قانون الموظفين الأساسي، غير أنه إذا تبين أن عمل الموظف لا يستلزم اتخاذ إحدى هذه العقوبات بحقه يجوز له أن يفرض إحدى العقوبات الخفيفة. 

المادة 24 
تبلغ خلاصة عن قرار المجلس فوراً إلى الإدارة التي ينتسب إليها الموظف وإلى رئاسة مفتشي الدولة. 

المادة 25 
تقبل قرارات مجلس التأديب الطعن أمام الغرفة المدنية في محكمة النقض من قبل الموظف أو جهة الإدارة خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ صدورها إن كانت صادرة بصورة وجاهية أو من تاريخ تبليغها أن كانت صادرة بصورة غيابية. 

المادة 26 
لا يجوز للإدارة المختصة اتخاذ أية عقوبة بحق الموظف المحال أمام مجلس التأديب من أجل الأفعال التي أحيل بسببها. 

المادة 27 
فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص خاص في هذا المرسوم التشريعي تراعى في التحقيق والمحاكمة أمام مجلس التأديب القواعد والأصول المطبقة أمام القضاء الجزائي. 

المادة 28 
لا يجوز ملاحقة الموظف مباشرة أمام القضاء لجرم ناشئ عن الوظيفة قبل إحالته إلى مجلس التأديب ومحاكمته وفاقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 

المادة 29 
?أ- إذا ظهر للمحقق أن الفعل المنسوب إلى الموظف يشكل جناية أو إحدى الجنح المخلة بواجبات الوظيفة أو بالثقة العامة، جاز توقيفه مدة خمسة أيام في دمشق وعشرة أيام في المحافظات بناء على طلب المحقق بقرار يصدر عن المحافظ فيما يتعلق بموظفي المحافظات عدا من استثني منهم بنص خاص، وعن الوزير المختص فيما يتعلق بموظفي دمشق. 

?ب- على المحقق أن يرسل إضبارة التحقيق الأولى فوراً إلى مجلس التأديب وعلى المجلس أن يثبت التوقيف أو عدمه خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ وصول الأوراق إليه. 

?ج- إذا لم يصدر المجلس قراره خلال المدة المذكورة يخلى سبيل الموظف فوراً. أما في حال إقرار التوقيف فيبلغ قرار المجلس فوراً إلى الجهات المختصة وإلى الإدارة التي ينتسب إليها الموظف. 

?د- إن قرار التوقيف الصادر عن المجلس قطعي غير قابل لأي طريق من طرق الطعن. 

المادة 30 
بعد انتهاء التحقيق يحال الموظف الموقوف حتماً إلى مجلس التأديب وفاقاً لأحكام المادة 9 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي، وإن كان غير موقوف فتجري إحالته إذا اقتضى التحقيق ذلك. 

المادة 31 
يحق للمجلس تخلية سبيل الموظف الموقوف بكفالة أو بدون كفالة أو إلغاء قرار كف اليد ما دامت القضية مطروحة أمامه أياً كان مصدر هذا القرار. 

المادة 32 
إذا قرر مجلس التأديب عدم إحالة الموظف الموقوف أو المكفوف اليد إلى القضاء يخلى سبيله فوراً ويلغى كف يده حكماً. 

المادة 33 
?أ- إذا قدمت شكوى إلى النيابة العامة بحق موظف من قبل شخص طبيعي أو اعتيادي يدعي وقوع ضرر شخصي عليه من جراء جرم ناشئ عن الوظيفة. فيمكن إجراء التتبعات القانونية أمام القضاء مباشرة إذا كان الشاكي قد أقام نفسه مدعياً شخصياً وقدم كفالة تعين مقدارها النيابة العامة، وفي الجرائم المشهودة يحق لكل من رجال الضابطة العدلية أن يباشر التحقيق وفاقاً للقانون على أن يعلم فوراً إدارة الموظف. 

?ب- إذا ظهر المدعي غير محق في دعواه يقضى بمصادرة مئة ليرة سورية من أصل الكفالة على الأقل لصالح الخزينة. 

المادة 34 
إذا ارتكب الموظف جرماً غير ناشئ عن الوظيفة تطبق بحقه الأحكام الجزائية العامة وعلى النيابة العامة إعلام إدارة الموظف المختصة بالأمر خلال 24 ساعة من مباشرة التتبعات القضائية بحقه. 

المادة 35 
?أ- بعد أن يبت القضاء بأمر الموظف من الوجهة الجزائية ويصبح قراره مبرماً تحيل النيابة العامة الإضبارة إلى مجلس التأديب لمحاكمته مسلكياً إذا كان القرار متضمناً الحكم على الموظف بإحدى الجنايات أو الجنح. 

?ب- إذا كان القرار متضمناً البراءة أو عدم المسؤولية أو منع المحاكمة أو الحكم بإحدى المخالفات يعتبر قرار كف اليد ملغى حكماً وترسل المحكمة أو النيابة حسب الحال الإضبارة إلى الإدارة التي ينتسب إليها الموظف لتقرر حفظها لديها أو فرض إحدى العقوبات المسلكية الخفيفة بحقه أو إحالة الموظف إلى مجلس التأديب إذا تبين لها وجوب فرض عقوبة مسلكية شديدة بحقه سواء أكان الجرم المقترف ناشئاً عن الوظيفة أم غير ناشئ عنها. 

المادة 36 
تضاف إلى آخر البند الأول للفقرة 2 من المادة 25 من قانون الموظفين الأساسي العبارة الآتية: "ويعتبر الراتب المقطوع في فرض هذه العقوبة، راتب الموظف بتاريخ فرضها". 

المادة 37 
?أ- تحال الدعاوى القائمة أمام مجلس التأديب الحالي دون أي إجراء إلى مجلس التأديب الذي أصبح مختصاً للنظر فيها. 

?ب- تبقى الدعاوى المحكوم بها من مجلس التأديب والمطعون بها قبل نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي من اختصاص المرجع الذي كان مختصاً للنظر بالطعن فيها. 

?ج- الدعاوى المحكوم بها والتي لم يطعن فيها حتى تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي تقبل الطعن أمام المرجع الذي أصبح مختصاً للنظر فيها. 

المادة 38 
?أ- يلغى المرسوم التشريعي رقم 37 تاريخ 5/2/1950 وتعديلاته والمواد من 28 حتى 44 من قانون الموظفين الأساسي، وجميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا المرسوم التشريعي. 

?ب- تضاف وظائف المساعدين في مجلس التأديب إلى ملاك وزارة العدل. 

?ج- تنقل اعتمادات الرواتب المخصصة للمساعدين في ميزانية مجلس التأديب إلى ميزانية وزارة العدل. 

المادة 39 
?أ- يجوز خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي نقل رئيس وأعضاء مجلس التأديب الحاليين إلى الوظائف الشاغرة في ملاكات الدولة، بنفس مراتبهم ودرجاتهم، وإلا تصفى حقوقهم بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة. 

?ب- ينقل المساعدون في مجلس التأديب إلى مثل وظائفهم في ملاك وزارة العدل، بنفس مراتبهم ودرجاتهم. 

?ج- يحتفظ الموظفون المنقولون بموجب أحكام هذه المادة، بقدمهم في وظائفهم السابقة، المؤهل للترفيع. 

المادة 40 
?أ- تنقل وظائف المستخدمين واعتمادات رواتبهم المحددة في ميزانية مجلس التأديب، إلى ميزانية وزارة العدل. 

?ب- ينقل المستخدمون في مجلس التأديب إلى مثل وظائفهم في وزارة العدل مع احتفاظهم بقدمهم المؤهل للترفيع. 

?ج- ينقل أثاث مجلس التأديب لوزارة العدل ويسجل في قيودها وتتولى توزيعه على المحاكم والدوائر القضائية. 

المادة 41 
ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية. 

دمشق في 23/8/1962

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون أصول تسريح العمال
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 49 لعام 1962
المادة 1 
?أ- مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 37 لسنة 1966 وتعديلاته المتضمن قانون العقوبات الاقتصادية تحدد أصول تسريح العمال بما فيهم العاملين لدى الدولة وفقا للأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي . 

?ب- يقصد بالعاملين لدى الدولة عمال ومستخدمي الوزارات والإدارات والمصالح الحكومية والهيئات المؤسسات العامة و البلديات الخاضعين لأحكام قانون العمل رقم 91 لعام 1959 أو لأحكام أنظمتهم الخاصة باستثناء الخاضعين لأحكام نظام المستخدمين الأساسي الصادر بالمرسوم 1459 لسنة 1950 وتعديلاته وكذلك مستخدمي وعمال وزارة الدفاع والجهات المرتبطة بها. 

المادة 2 
على صاحب العمل الذي يرغب تسريح أحد عماله . أن يحصل مسبقا على موافقة ( لجنة قضايا التسريح ) التي تشكل في كل محافظة على الوجه الآتي: 

1- قاض ترشحه وزارة العدل رئيسا 

2- مندوب عن وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل عضوا 

3- مندوب عن المحافظة وفي دمشق مندوب عن وزارة الداخلية عضوا 

4- مندوب عن نقابات العمال في المحافظة ينتخبه رؤساء النقابات القائمة فيها عضوا 

5- مندوب من أصحاب الأعمال في المحافظة تنتخبه منظماتهم بالطريقة التي يحددها وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار وذلك فيما تنظر اللجنة في موضوع تسريح يعود للقطاع الخاص 

ويحل محل المندوب المذكور مندوب عن المنشات الاقتصادية في القطاع العام التي تخرج عن مفهوم الدولة المحدد في الفقرة (ب) من المادة 1 السابقة وذلك فيما تنظر اللجنة في موضوع تسريح يعود لهذا القطاع . ويتم انتخاب هذا المندوب بالطريقة التي يحددها وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل بقرار . وإذا كانت اللجنة تنظر في موضوع تسريح العاملين في الدولة المشار إليهم في الفقرة (ب) من المادة 1 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي فيحل محل مندوب أصحاب الأعمال مندوب من الجهة التي يعمل لديها العامل وتتم تسمية هذا المندوب بكتاب يصدر عن الجهة المذكورة. 

المادة 3 
?أ- يعين أو ينتخب المندوبون حسب الحال لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد . كما يعين أو ينتخب عضو ملازم لكل من المندوبين الأصليين يقوم مقامه عند غيابه ، وللرئيس أن يسمي أحد موظفي مديرية العمل في المحافظة كاتبا للجنة وأحد آذنيها محضرا لها . 

?ب- تسمى هذه اللجان بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 4 
تنحصر مهام اللجنة المشكلة بموجب هذا المرسوم التشريعي في القضايا المتعلقة بالتسريح الإفرادي التي لا تؤدي إلى توقف عن العمل. 

وعلى اللجنة إذا ما تبين لها أن القضية المحالة إليها تدخل في نطاق التوقف الجزئي أو الكلي عن العمل أن تتوقف عن النظر في الطلب المقدم إليها بهذا الشأن . وتطلب إلى أصحاب العلاقة عرض الموضوع على وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

وتستأنف اللجنة النظر في القضية في ضوء ما تقرره الوزارة ويعتبر التسريح تسريحا إفراديا دون مبرر حكما" إذا ما قضى قرار الوزارة برفض وقف العمل. 

المادة 5 
1- تقدم طلبات التسريح إلى مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل في المحافظة قبل شهر من التاريخ المحدد للتسريح على أن يتضمن الطلب أسماء العمال المراد تسريحهم . وأجورهم الفعلية . والعمل الذي يمارسونه والأسباب الداعية للتسريح. 

2- تقوم مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل المذكورة بالتدخل إداريا بين صاحب العمل والعمال لتسوية موضوع التسريح بصورة ودية . فإذا لم تتم التسوية تعين عليها أن تحيل الطلب خلال مدة لا تتجاوز أسبوعا من تاريخ تقديمه إلى لجنة قضايا التسريح في المحافظة وترفق هذا الطلب بمذكرة تتضمن ملخصا للنتائج التي حصلت عليها من تدخلها الإداري وملاحظاتها على الموضوع بصورة عامة. 

المادة 6 
للعامل الذي ينذر بالتسريح أو يفصل من العمل بغير الطرق المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي ، ويرى أن إنذاره أو فصله كان بدون مبرر ؛ أن يطلب وقف تنفيذ هذا الفصل . ويقدم هذا الطلب إلى مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل الذي يقع في دائرتها محل العمل خلال مدة لا تتجاوز 10 أيام من تاريخ تسريحه أو تاريخ إنذار صاحب العمل له بذلك. 

وتتخذ المديرية المذكورة نفس الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة. 

المادة 7 
تتولى اللجنة دراسة طلبات التسريح . والأسباب المستند إليها . وسائر الظروف المحيطة به ، وإعطاء القرار بالموافقة على التسريح أو برفضه. 

على اللجنة أن تقوم بالتحقيقات اللازمة في القضية المعروضة عليها قبل إعطاء القرار. وتساعدها في هذه التحقيقات مديرية الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والدوائر المختصة الأخرى عند الحاجة. 

المادة 8 
تصدر اللجنة قراراتها بالسرعة الممكنة بالقضايا المعروضة عليها بالموافقة على التسريح أو برفضه وفي موعد لا يتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ استلام طلبها. 

المادة 9 
1- إذا رغب صاحب العمل بوقف العامل عن عمله بالاستناد إلى أحكام المادة 67 من قانون العمل فعليه أن يحصل على موافقة مسبقة من لجنة قضايا التسريح المختصة على ذلك . 

2- تبحث اللجنة في طلب الوقف لجهة الضرر المحتمل حدوثه لصاحب العمل أو لمنشأته نتيجة استمرار عقد العمل وتقرر في ضوء ذلك الموافقة على وقف العامل عن العمل أو رفض ذلك الوقف. 

3- يستفيد العمال الموقوفون عن العمل دون موافقة مسبقة من أحكام المواد 13 و 14 و 17 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي وتحسب نسب الأجور المدفوعة لهم من أصل أجورهم المستحقة تطبيقا لحكم الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 67 من قانون العمل. 

4- للعامل الموقوف عن العمل دون اجر ممارسة أي عمل آخر لحسابه أو لدى صاحب عمل آخر فترة وقفه عن العمل. 

المادة 10 
تراعي اللجنة أحكام المادتين 67 و 76 من قانون العمل رقم 91 لسنة 1959 والأسباب الأخرى التي تقدر ضرورتها. 

المادة 11 
تحال القضايا المتعلقة بالتسريح بدون مبرر المعروضة على القضاء تنفيذا لأحكام المادة 75 من قانون العمل رقم 91 لسنة 1959 ولم يفصل بها بتاريخ صدور هذا المرسوم التشريعي كما تحال القضايا المعروضة أيضا على وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل وفروعها في المحافظات إلى لجنة قضايا التسريح في المحافظة معفاة من جميع الرسوم. 

المادة 12 
تستند اللجنة في اتخاذ قراراتها بالموافقة على التسريح أو برفضه إلى أحكام قانون العمل الصادر بالقرار بالقانون 91 لسنة 1959 التي لا تتعارض مع أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي والى الأحوال الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وسائر الظروف الأخرى المحيطة بالعمل الذي يمارسه العامل ويزاوله صاحب العمل. 

المادة 13 
أ- إذا لجأ أصحاب الأعمال إلى تسريح عمالهم بعد رفض طلباتهم المتعلقة بالتسريح أو لجئوا إلى التسريح دون عرض الطلب على اللجنة المختصة وفق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي يلزمون بدفع الحد الأدنى المقرر أصولا لأجور عمالهم المعينين أو 80% من أجورهم الفعلية أيهما أكثر. 

ب- مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الفقرة (أ) السابقة . يعتبر عقد العمل موقوفا طيلة المدة التي تنظر خلالها دعوى تظلم العامل من تسريحه أمام لجنة قضايا التسريح ومحكمة الاستئناف المختصة. 

ج- فإذا صدر الحكم النهائي برفض التسريح استأنف العقد بقية آثاره الحقوقية حكما بين الطرفين وذلك اعتبارا من تاريخ صدور الحكم ومع مراعاة نص الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة. 

المادة 14 
تنظم مديرية العمل بناء على طلب العمال في كل شهر جداول بأسماء العمال المسرحين بدون موافقة من المرجع المختص أو بأجورهم المستحقة حسب نص المادة السابقة وتصدق هذه الجداول من رئيس لجنة قضايا التسريح في المحافظة وتعتبر قابلة للتنفيذ بواسطة دوائر التنفيذ فيما إذا ارفض صاحب العمل دفع الأجور إلى عماله . واستثناء من أي نص قانوني آخر لا يجوز لأية جهة كانت فيما عدا لجنة قضايا التسريح وقف تنفيذ الجداول المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة . كما لا يجوز لأي سبب كان الحجز على المبالغ المستحقة بموجب هذه الجداول إلا في الأحوال والحدود التي نصت عليها المادة 52 من قانون العمل . ويكون قرار اللجنة في هذا الشأن قابلا للاستئناف أمام محكمة الاستئناف المختصة. 

المادة 15 
تقطع عن العمال الأجور التي كانوا يتقاضونها تنفيذا للمادتين السابقتين من هذا المرسوم التشريعي عند مباشرتهم أعمالا حرة أو استخدامهم لدى أي صاحب عمل . ويعتبر العامل في هذه الحالة منفصلا عن عمله السابق حكما ويتقاضى تعويض أو معاش الشيخوخة حسب الحال ووفقا للأحكام القانونية النافذة وتدخل المدة التي تقاضوا عنها الأجور تنفيذا لهذا النص في الخدمة المقبولة في حساب التعويض أو المعاش وتقطع عنها الاشتراكات القانونية. 

المادة 16 
يجوز أن تستأنف قرارات اللجنة أمام محكمة الاستئناف المدنية في المحافظة خلال 5 أيام من تاريخ تبليغها لأصحاب العلاقة وتنظر هذه المحكمة في القضية المستأنفة إليها في غرفة المذاكرة وفقا للأصول المتبعة في القضاء المستعجل ويكون حكم هذه المحكمة مبرما وغير قابل لأي طريق من طرق المراجعة. 

المادة 17 
إذا تقدم صاحب العمل بالاستئناف إلى المحكمة المذكورة فيجب عليه في هذه الحالة الاستمرار في دفع الأجور إلى العامل. 

أما إذا كان العامل هو المستأنف فيحق لصاحب العمل أن يتوقف عن دفع الأجور من تاريخ تبلغه قرار اللجنة . على أن تدفع هذه الأجور فيما إذا قضى قرار محكمة الاستئناف النهائي بإعادته إلى العمل. 

المادة 18 
1- يخرج عن حدود تطبيق هذا المرسوم التشريعي انتهاء علاقة العمل في نهاية المدة المتعاقد عليها نصا . أو في نهاية العمل بحسب طبيعته في الحالات الآتية : 

?أ- إذا كان العامل معينا تحت الاختبار بعقد خطي. 

?ب- في الأعمال الموسمية أو العرضية المؤقتة أو المحددة بطبيعتها. 

ج- في العقود المحددة المدة التي لم تحدد أو تمدد. 

2- يجوز لصاحب العمل فسخ عقد العمل دون موافقة مسبقة من لجنة قضايا التسريح إذا توفرت في العامل المسرح الشروط القانونية لاستحقاق معاش الشيخوخة. 

المادة 19 
لا يجوز للجنة قضايا التسريح أن تقرر الموافقة على تسريح العامل إذا ثبت لديها أن الباعث على طلب الفصل هو نشاط العامل النقابي أو انضمامه إلى النقابة أو امتناعه عن الانتساب إليها أو الانسحاب منها أو قيامه بتنفيذ قرارات النقابة الأصولية. 

المادة 20 
تحدد أصول اجتماعات اللجنة ونصاب الحضور وطريقة التصويت وكيفية تبليغ قراراتها وتحديد تعويضات أعضائها وموظفيها بقرار من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

المادة 21 
تلغى أحكام المادتين 74 و 75 من قانون العمل الصادر بقرار بالقانون رقم 91 لسنة 1959 والأحكام المخالفة. 

المادة 22 
يصدر وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل القرارات التنفيذية والتعليمات اللازمة لتطبيق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 

المادة 23 
ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة: 1 

يستفيد من التعويض العائلي المحدد في هذا المرسوم التشريعي:
1- موظفو الملاك والأصلاء والمتمرنون.
2- المستخدمون الدائمون والأصلاء والمتمرنون.
3- الموظفون والمستخدمون المؤقنون المعينون لمدة لا تتجاوز السنة الكاملة والخاضعون لأنظمة خاصة.
4- أصحاب المعاشالت التقاعدية.
5- المستفيدون من التعويض العائلي بموجب أحكام نصت عليها قوانيهم أو أنظمتهم الخاصة.

المادة:2
(المعدلة بموجب المرسوم التشريعي رقم /63/ تاريخ 24/9/1973)
يستفيد الأشخاص المذكورين في المادة الأولى من هذا المرسوم التشريعي من التعويض العائلي عن أفراد عائلاتهم المبينة فيما يلي:
آ- الزوجة غير الموظفة أو المستخدمة.
ب- في حالة تعدد الزوجات لا يعطى تعويضا عائليا إلا عن زوجة واحدة.
ج- الأولاد مهما كان عددهم ضمن الشروط التالية:
1- الأولاد الذكور الذين يتممون التحصيل الثانون في المدارس الصانوية لغاية الحادية والعشرين من العمر والأولاد الذكور الذين يتممون التحصيل في المعاهد المتوسطة حتى غاية الرابعة والعشرين من العمر والأولاد الذكور الذين يتممون التحصيل العالي حتى غاية السادسة والعشرين من العمر.
2- الأولاد الذكور الذين لم يكملوا الثامنة عشر من عمرهم.
3- الأولاد الذكور والمعلولون مهما كان عمرهم.
4- الأولاد الطبيعيون المعترف بهم والمتبنون وذلك بموجب وثائق شرعية.
5- البنات العازبات اللواتي لا يتقاضين راتبا أو معاشا من الدولة أو البلديات أو المؤسسات أو الشركات.
6- الأرامل والمطلقات اللواتي لا مورد لهن وهن على عاتق والدهن.
7- يستثنى من التعويض العائلي الأولاد الذين تتولى الدولة نفقات دراستهم وإعاشتهم والمستفيدين من المنح المجانية الدراسية.

المادة:3
(المعدلة بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم /4/ تاريخ 9/1/1972)
1- تمنح المرأة الموظفة أو المستخدمة أو العاملة في إدارات الدولة ومؤسساتها وغيرها من جهات القطاع العام التعويض العائلي عن أولادها إذا وجدت في الحالات التالية:
آ- إذا كانت أرملة.
ب- إذا كانت مطلقة.
ج- إذا كان زوجها لا يتقاضى التعويض العائلي من خزينة الدولة أو من الجهات العامة أو أية جهة أخرى.
2- إذا ترتب للزوجة نفقة شرعية عن أولادها فإنها تتقاضى الفرق بين هذه النفقة والتعويض العائلي الذي تستحقه وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة:4
(المعدلة بموجب المرسوم التشريعي رقم/10 تاريخ 18/10/1962)
(والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 209/ تاريخ 31/12/197
(والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 44/ تاريخ 18/7/1974)
(والقانون رقم 15/ تاريخ 16/11/1975)
يحدد التعويض العائلي عن كل فرد من أفراد العائلة المعرفة بمقتضى أحكام المرسوم التشريعي ب/25/ ليرة سورية.

المادة:6
يبدأ حقه بتقاضي التعويض العائلي من تاريخ تسجيل عقد الزواج أو الولادة في مديرية الأحوال المدنية في سورية أو لدى البعثات الخارجية أو المعتمدة أو من تاريخ الحادث المثبت بقرار من المحكمة المختصة.

المادة:7
يجب على كل مستفيد من أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي أن يقدم بيانا عائليا جديدا عند كل تبدل يطرأ على وضعه العائلي مصدقا من مديرية الأحوال المدنية.

المادة:8
يقتطع التعويض العائلي بكامله ونهائيا إذا قدم المستفيد منه بيانا كاذبا بقصد الحصول على تعويض عائلي يزيد على ما يستحقه بمقتضى أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي ويلاحق صاحب هذا البيان قضائيا وتطبق عليه العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة (452) من قانون العقوبات.
المادة (452) من قانون العقوبات تنص على ما يلي:
1- أن يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى سنتين: من حصل بذكر هوية كاذبة على جواز سفر أو ورقة طريق أو تذكرة مرور ومن حصل بانتحاله أسسا على رخصة صيد أو حمل سلاح أو تذكرة هوية أو تذكرة ناخب أو وثيقة نقل أو نسخة عن السجل العدلي خاصة بالغير.
2- يعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها من استعمل وثيقة من الوثائق المذكورة آنفا أعطيت باسم غير اسمه أو بهوية غير هويته.

المادة:9
في حالة تخلف المستفيد من التعويض العائلي عن تقديم بيان عائلي جديد بالتبدل الذي طرأ على وضعه العائلي إذا كان من شأن هذا التبدل تقاضيه تعويضا عائليا يزيد من استحقاقه يؤخر ترفيعه سنة كاملة.
المادة:10
إذا تقاضى المستفيد من أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي تعويضا عائليا يزيد عن استحقاقه تسترد منه الزيادة التي تقاضاها بالإضافة إلى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين.
المادة:11
تنفذ أخحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي اعتبارا من 1 آذار 1952.
المادة:12
تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا المرسوم التشريعي ولا سيما المادة 6 من المرسوم التشريعي ذي الرقم /38/ 1 س تاريخ 10/3/1943.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون إنشاء المحاكم المسلكية
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 7 لعام 1990
المادة 1 
تحدث في دمشق وحلب واللاذقية ودير الزور محاكم مسلكية تلحق بمجلس الدولة ويجوز إحداث محاكم مسلكية في مراكز أخرى أو زيادة عددها في المركز الواحد أو إلغاء بعضها ونقل اختصاصاتها إلى محكمة أخرى بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح رئيس مجلس الدولة. 

المادة 2 
?أ- تؤلف المحكمة المسلكية من : 

• مستشار من مجلس الدولة رئيساً 
• مستشار مساعد من مجلس الدولة عضواً 
• أحد العاملين في الدولة ممثلا عضواً 

?ب- يكون لكل من رئيس المحكمة وعضويها، عضو ملازم. 

?ج- يسمى رئيس المحكمة و عضوها الأول (الأصيل والملازم) بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من رئيس مجلس الدولة كما يسمى العضو الثاني (الأصيل والملازم) بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على ترشيح المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال. 

?د- يتولى مهمة المقرر لدى هذه المحكمة أحد أعضاء مجلس الدولة برتبة نائب يسمى بقرار من رئيس مجلس الدولة. 

المادة 3 
يشمل الاختصاص المكاني للمحاكم المسلكية المحدثة بموجب المادة الأولى من هذا القانون ما يلي: 

محكمة دمشق : محافظات دمشق وريف دمشق والقنيطرة ودرعا والسويداء 

محكمة حلب : محافظتي حلب وإدلب 

محكمة حمص : محافظتي حمص وحماه 

محكمة اللاذقية : محافظتي اللاذقية وطرطوس 

محكمة دير الزور : محافظات دير الزور والرقة والحسكة 

المادة 4 
مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة /ب/ من المادة /73/ من القانون الأساسي للعاملين في الدولة رقم /1/ لعام 1985 تختص المحكمة المسلكية بمحاكمة العاملين الخاضعين لأحكام القانون الأساسي المذكور من الناحية المسلكية 

المادة 5 
?أ- كف اليد هو توقيف العامل عن عمله مؤقتا . 

?ب- تكف اليد بطلب من السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين ، أما المعينون بمرسوم فيتم كف يدهم بقرار يصدر عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء. 

?ج- تراعى في كف اليد أحكام المادة /47/ من قانون الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش ذي الرقم /24/ الصادر بتاريخ 8/7/1981 كما تراعى أحكام المادة 23 من ملاك الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية الصادر بالمرسوم ذي الرقم /2571/ لعام 1968 وتعديلاته. 

المادة 6 
يعتبر العامل مكفوف اليد حكما خلال فترة توقيفه ، ويعتبر كف يده ملغى حكما عند إطلاق سراحه ما لم تقرر السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين استمرار كف اليد إذا كان التوقيف ناجما عن جرم جزائي ارتكب أثناء تأدية العمل أو بسببه. 

المادة 7 
?أ- مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة /ب/ من المادة /90/ من القانون رقم /1/ لعام 1985 يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر منح العامل مكفوف اليد سلفه على ما قد يستحقه من أجور بنسبة 80% من أجره الشهري المقطوع بضمانة سائر استحقاقاته لدى مرجعه التأميني، وإذا ظهر نتيجة المحاكمة عدم استحقاق العامل أجرا عن المدة التي تقاضى عنها السلفة تسترد الجهة العامة ما تم تسليمه من استحقاقات العامل لدى مرجعه التأميني ومن سائر أمواله وفق أحكام قانون جباية الأموال العامة . 

?ب- إن الطعن بقرار منح السلفة لا يوقف تنفيذه. 

المادة 8 
?أ- تتم الإحالة إلى المحكمة المسلكية : 

1- من السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين ، وبقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء لمن يعين بمرسوم. 

2- من رئيس الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش بالاستناد إلى التحقيق الذي تجريه الهيئة وفق قانونها. 

3- من النيابة العامة وفق أحكام المادة /26/ من هذا القانون. 

?ب- إن الإحالة إلى المحكمة المسلكية لا تقبل أي طريق من طرق الطعن وتوقف سريان التقادم الجزائي من تاريخ صدورها وفق الأصول المبينة في المواد /437/ حتى /443/ من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية. 

المادة 9 
?أ- يحيل رئيس المحكمة صك الإحالة مع إضبارة التحقيق إلى المقرر للتحقيق في موضوعها ووضع تقرير بشأنها . 

?ب- يبلغ صك الإحالة إلى الجهة التي يعمل لديها المحال والى إدارة قضايا الدولة والى الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش إذا لم يكن صادرا عنها. 

المادة 10 
يدقق المقرر في إضبارة التحقيق ويطلب من الجهة التي يعمل لديها المحال بيانا عن وضعه المسلكي وملاحظات رؤسائه وعلى هذه الجهة تقديم هذا البيان خلال خمسة أيام ، وله أن يطلب إيضاحات خطية من المحال وأن يستجوب الشهود وأن يلجأ للخبرة الفنية عند الاقتضاء ويقوم بالتبليغات اللازمة بالطرق الإدارية وله أن يحدد مهلا لتقديم الدفوع والمستندات وله أن يجري أي تحقيق يراه لازما لاستجلاء الحقيقة. 

المادة 11 
?أ- إذا ظهر المقرر أن الفعل المنسوب إلى المحال يشكل جناية أو جنحة مخلة بواجبات العمل أو بالثقة العامة ارتكبت أثناء تأدية العمل أو بسببه له أن يطلب من المحكمة بتقرير مسبب اتخاذ قرار بتوقيف المحال وأن يطلب كف يده من المرجع المختص ، تبت المحكمة في طلب التوقيف بقرار يصدر في غرفة المذاكرة خلال خمسة أيام من وصول الطلب ويبلغ إلى إدارة العامل المطلوب توقيفه والى الجهات المختصة لتنفيذه . 

?ب- يحال الموقوف مع الملف إلى النيابة العامة المختصة خلال خمسة أيام من صدور قرار المحكمة بالتوقيف ، ويستمر مفعول قرار التوقيف ما لم يقرر المرجع الجزائي المختص خلاف ذلك . 

?ج- توقف إجراءات المحاكمة المسلكية حتى يبت بالحكم جزائيا. 

المادة 12 
تطبق الأصول الواردة في قانون البينات وأصول المحاكمات الجزائية بشأن إجراءات الخبرة ودعوة الشهود وإحضارهم. 

المادة 13 
بعد انتهاء التحقيق يضع المقرر تقريرا متضمنا الوقائع والأدلة والتكييف القانوني يودعه مع الملف إلى المحكمة ، كما يودع صورة عنه إلى الجهة التي يعمل لديها المحال والى إدارة قضايا الدولة والهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش. 

المادة 14 
للمحال أو وكيله الإطلاع على ملف التحقيق بعد وصوله إلى المحكمة بحضور رئيس المحكمة أو من يندبه لذلك. 

المادة 15 
?أ- تعقد جلسات المحاكمة بحضور المقرر ويتولى أحد المساعدين كتابة الضبط . 

?ب- يحدد رئيس المحكمة موعد انعقاد الجلسة ويدعو المحال لاستجوابه وتقديم دفوعه ومستنداته دفعة واحدة . 

?ج- ميعاد الحضور أمام المحكمة المسلكية ثلاثة أيام على الأقل ويجوز لرئيس المحكمة في حال الضرورة إنقاص هذا الميعاد إلى أربع وعشرين ساعة. 

?د- يقرر المقرر مطالعاته الشفهية والخطية ولا يشترك في جلسات المذاكرة أو في إصدار الحكم. 

?ه- يتقاضى المحال غير مكفوف اليد بدل الانتقال المقرر قانونا إذا كان مركز المحكمة خارج مركز عمله ويعتبر غيابه لحضور المحاكمة مبررا. 

المادة 16 
?أ- تعقد المحكمة جلساتها بصورة سرية بحضور ممثل عن الجهة العامة وحضور المحال بالذات أو وكيل كل منهما أو إحداهما أو بغيابهما إذا تخلفا عن الحضور. 

?ب- تبلغ الجهة العامة التي يعمل لديها المحال ومن يمثلها قانونا موعد المحاكمة. 

?ج- يتلو رئيس المحكمة أو من يكلفه من العضوين أوراق الدعوى ومستنداتها ويستجوب المحال عن الأفعال المنسوبة إليه ويستمع إلى أقوال بقية أطراف الدعوى. 

?د- تستمع المحكمة إلى إفادات الشهود مباشرة أو بطريق الإنابة ، ولها أن تندب واحدا أو أكثر من هيئتها لاستكمال التحقيق محليا إذا رأت لزوما لذلك ، كما لها إحضار الشاهد وتغريمه أو إعفائه من الغرامة وفقا للأحكام الواردة في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية. 

المادة 17 
?أ- تقرر المحكمة إحالة العامل إلى القضاء إذا كان الفعل المنسوب إليه يستوجب ذلك وتبين الوصف الجرمي للفعل والنص القانوني المنطبق عليه ، ولها في هذه الحال إيداع العامل موقوفا مع ملف الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة لإجراء المقتضى القانوني. 

?ب- ترسل المحكمة صورة عن قرار الإحالة إلى الإدارة التي تعمل لديها المحال والى الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش. 

المادة 18 
للمحكمة أن تقرر في كل أدوار المحاكمة إلغاء قرار كف اليد. 

المادة 19 
تفرض المحكمة إحدى العقوبات الشديدة الواردة في القانون الأساسي للعاملين في الدولة إذا حكم المحال بجناية أو جنحة مخلة بالثقة العامة أو بواجبات العمل. 

المادة 20 
تبلغ المحكمة خلاصة الحكم الصادر عنها إلى الجهة التي يعمل لديها المحال والى الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش. 

المادة 21 
?أ- تصدر المحكمة قرارها النهائي بعد إقفال باب المرافعة وإعلان ختام المحاكمة. 

?ب- يصدر القرار بالإجماع أو بالأكثرية معللا ويجب أن يشمل ملخص الوقائع والدفوع والأدلة والمواد القانونية التي تستند إليها. 

?ج- يتلو رئيس المحكمة قرار الحكم في جلسة علنية. 

المادة 22 
أحكام المحكمة تقبل الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا خلال مدة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ التبليغ. 

المادة 23 
?أ- لا يجوز ملاحقة أحد العاملين أمام القضاء لجرم ناشئ عن العمل قبل إحالته إلى المحكمة المسلكية وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون. 

?ب- يستثنى من أحكام الفقرة /أ/ السابقة حالة الجرم المشهود وحالة الادعاء الشخصي والحالات التي تنطبق عليها أحكام المادة /37/ من قانون العقوبات الاقتصادية. 

المادة 24 
?أ- يجوز للمحكمة توقيف العامل مدة أقصاها عشرة أيام قابلة للتجديد وعشرة أيام أخرى بناء على طلب المحقق لدى الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش إذا تبين أن الفعل المنسوب للعامل يشكل جناية أو جنحة ارتكبت أثناء تأدية العمل أو بسببه. 

?ب- يودع المحقق المحكمة ملف التحقيق الأولي مع اقتراح التوقيف وتصدر المحكمة في غرفة المذاكرة قرارها مبرما بالتوقيف أو عدمه خلال خمسة أيام من وصول الملف إلى ديوانها. 

?ج- يحال الموقوف مع الملف إلى النيابة العامة المختصة بعد انتهاء التحقيق. 

?د- تبلغ المحكمة قرار التوقيف إلى الجهة التي يعمل لديها الموقوف والى الجهات المختصة لتنفيذه. 

?ه- يحال ملف القضية بعد البت بها جزائيا إلى المحكمة المسلكية المختصة. 

المادة 25 
تبلغ النيابة العامة الجهة التي يعمل لديها العامل خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من ملاحقته بجرم غير ناشئ عن العمل. 

المادة 26 
?أ- تحيل النيابة العامة ملف القضية إلى المحكمة المسلكية لمحاكمة العامل إذا حكم عليه بعقوبة جنائية أو بجنحة مخلة بالثقة العامة أو ناشئة عن العمل. 

?ب- 

1ـ إذا أصدر القضاء الجزائي قرار بالبراءة أو عدم المسؤولية أو منع المحاكمة أو الحكم بإحدى المخالفات، فيعتبر قرار كف اليد ملغى حكما وترسل المحكمة ملف القضية إلى الإدارة التي يعمل لديها العامل عن طريق النيابة العامة. 

2- باستثناء حالة القرار بالبراءة يجوز للإدارة فرض إحدى العقوبات المسلكية الخفيفة أو إحالة العامل إلى المحكمة المسلكية إذا رأت وجوب فرض عقوبة مسلكية شديدة وكان الفعل المقترف ناشئا عن العمل. 

?ج- لا يلاحق الفعل الواحد أمام المحكمة المسلكية إلا مرة واحدة. 

المادة 27 
تقضي المحكمة المسلكية بإحدى العقوبات الواردة في القانون الأساسي للعاملين في الدولة. 

المادة 28 
تسقط الدعوى المسلكية بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات على وقوع الفعل الذي يوجب الملاحقة المسلكية. 

المادة 29 
?أ- تخضع إعادة الاعتبار في المخالفات المسلكية المقترنة بأحكام جزائية للقواعد العامة المنصوص عليها في القوانين المرعية. 

?ب- في المخالفات المسلكية التي لم تقترن بحكم جزائي يعاد الاعتبار للمخالف بانقضاء سنتين على تنفيذ العقوبة الخفيفة إذا لم تفرض بحقه عقوبة مسلكية أخرى خلال هذه الفترة. 

المادة 30 
مع مراعاة حكم المادة /26/ السابقة، يبقى العامل بعد تركه العمل خاضعا للتتبعات المسلكية حتى انقضاء ثلاث سنوات على وقوع العمل، ويجوز في هذه الحالة أن تفرض بحقه عقوبة الحرمان من العمل لدى الجهات العامة لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات. 

المادة 31 
يخضع أعضاء المحكمة الأصليون والملازمون لأحكام التفتيش المطبق على قضاة مجلس الدولة. 

المادة 32 
حتى تشكل المحاكم الإدارية ومحاكم القضاء الإداري في المحافظات يجوز لرئيس مجلس الوزراء تسمية رئيس وعضوي المحكمة المسلكية الأصيل والملازم من قضاة القضاء العادي بناء على اقتراح مجلس القضاء الأعلى. 

المادة 33 
تحدد أسس منح تعويضات أعضاء المحكمة المسلكية وكتاب الضبط فيها بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح رئيس مجلس الدولة، من موازنة مجلس الدولة. 

المادة 34 
تحدد الاعتمادات اللازمة لتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون خلال السنة المالية الجارية في قرار يصدر عن وزير المالية بالاتفاق مع رئيس مجلس الدولة، وتعتبر الاعتمادات مضافة إلى موازنة مجلس الدولة، و تعتبر الاعتمادات مضافة إلى موازنة مجلس الدولة ويتم تسديدها من وفورات سائر أقسام وفروع الموازنة العامة للدولة للسنة المالية المذكورة. 

المادة 35 
تعفى من جميع الرسوم والتأمينات والكفالات القضائية في جميع مراحل التقاضي الدعاوى التي يرفعها العاملون في الدولة والمستحقون عنهم ونقابات العمال والمتعلقة بالمنازعات الناشئة عن تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم /1/ لعام 1985 وغيرها من التشريعات والأنظمة العمالية بما فيها الخلافات المالية الناجمة عن الأجور والمعاشات والتعويضات وسائر المنازعات التي تنشأ بينهم وبين أي من الجهات العامة، وينظر بهذه الدعوى أمام المحاكم على وجه الاستعجال. 

المادة 36 
استثناء من النصوص التي تقرر وجوب تقديم الدعاوى ولوائح الطعن من قبل محام مقبول يجوز للعاملين في الدولة ولنقاباتهم المختصة تقديم الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة والطعن بالأحكام الصادرة فيها والحضور أمام المحاكم بمختلف درجاتها دون الالتزام بالاستعانة بمحام. كما تعفى جميع هذه الدعاوى من تقديم أي تظلم إداري مسبق بشأنها. 

المادة 37 
يلغى المرسوم التشريعي ذو الرقم /90/ الصادر في 23/8/1962 وجميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا القانون أينما وردت. وتطبق أحكام قوانين مجلس الدولة وأصول المحاكمات الجزائية والبينات في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا القانون. 

المادة 38 
ينشر هذا القانون ويعتبر نافذا من تاريخ صدوره. 

دمشق في 25/2/1990 رئيس الجمهورية 
حافظ الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القانون رقم /26/

رئيس الجمهورية 

بناء على أحكام الدستور

وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 16/9/1424هـ و11/11/2003م

يصدر مايلي :
المادة 1- تعدل الفقرة /ب/ من البند /2/ من المادة /8/ من القانون رقم /78/ لعام 2001 بحيث تصبح على النحو الآتي :
/ب/-(7%) من أجور ورواتب العاملين الذين كانوا يخضعون للمرسومين التشريعيين رقم /119/ و/120/ لعام 1961 وتعديلاتهما ولنظام التأمين والمعاشات لموظفي المصرف الزراعي التعاوني الصادر بالقانون رقم /130/ لعام 1959 وصندوق تقاعد البلديات .
المادة 2- ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذاً اعتباراً من تاريخ 1/1/2004 م .

دمشق في 24/9/1424 هـ 

19/11/2003م

رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القانون رقم /38/

رئيس الجمهورية 

بناء على أحكام الدستور

وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 8/10/1424هـ و2/12/2003م

يصدر مايلي :

المادة 1- يستفيد العاملون في الدولة المحالون على التقاعد قبل صدور المرسوم التشريعي رقم /8/ لعام 1995 وقبل نفاذ أحكام القانون رقم /5/ لعام 2001 المتعلق بإلغاء السقوف الرقمية للمعاشات التقاعدية أينما وجدت والذين أحيلوا على المعاش قبل 1/9/2000 واستنفذوا المدة القصوى للخدمة والسن من أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /8/ لعام 1995 .

المادة 2- تصرف النفقة الناجمة عن تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون من وفورات اعتمادات الموازنات التقديرية للمؤسسات والصناديق التأمينية أو من وفورات سائر أقسام وفروع الموازنة العامة للدولة لعام 2003 بحسب الحال .

المادة 3- ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذاً من بداية الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ صدوره .

دمشق في 17/10/1424 هـ

11/12/2003م
رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي63 لعام 2004 المتضمن الغاء السقوف الرقمية للمعاشات التقاعدية للمتقاعدين قبل 1/9/2000 
المرسوم التشريعي رقم (63 )

رئيس الجمهورية 

بناء على أحكام الدستور 

يرسم مايلي :



المادة 1 : تعدل المادة الأولى من القانون رقم / 38 / لعام /2003 / بحيث تصبح على الشكل الآتي : 

- يستفيد العاملون المدنيون في الدولة والذين يخضعون لأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم / 119 و 120 / لعام /1961/ وقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية رقم /92/ لعام 1959وتعديلاتهم والمحالون على التقاعد قبل 1/9/2000 ومازالوا على قيد الحياة من إلغاء السقوف الرقمية للمعاشات التقاعدية أينما وردت في القوانين والأنظمة النافذة ويتم إعادة حساب المعاش على أساس متوسط الأجر المقطوع المعتمد بتاريخ انتهاء الخدمة للمؤمن عليه ، دون أن يكون لذلك أثر مالي يسبق تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي . 


المادة 2- ينشر هذا لمرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذاً بدءاً من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ صدوره . 

دمشق في 4 / 5/ 1425 هـ 19/9/2004 

رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي 78 لعام 2005

رئيس الجمهورية‏ 

بناء على احكام الدستور‏ 

يرسم مايلي:‏ 

مادة اولي: يستفيد اصحاب المعاشات التقاعدية المدنيون الذين مازالوا علي قيد الحياة من احكام الفقرة ج من المادة 10 من القانون رقم 78 تاريخ 31/12/2001 بحيث لاتقل معاشاتهم التقاعدية عن الحد الادني العام للاجر والبالغ 3810 ل. س.‏ 

مادة ثانية: لايكون لهذا القانون اي اثر مالي يسبق تاريخ نفاذه‏ 

مادة ثالثة : تصرف النفقة الناجمة عن تنفيذ احكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي من وفورات اعتمادات الموازنات التقديرية للمؤسسات والصناديق التأمينية او من وفورات سائر اقسام وفروع الموازنة العامة للدولة لعام 2005 بحسب الحال.‏ 

مادة رابعة: ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ صدوره.‏ 

دمشق 15/ 8/1426 ه¯ دمشق في 18/9/2005 م‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي رقم /79/ ‏ 

رئيس الجمهورية ‏ 

بناء على احكام الدستور ‏ 

يرسم ما يلي: ‏ 

المادة /1 / يمنح العاملون القائمون على رأس العمل المشمولون بأحد قانوني التأمين والمعاشات الصادرين بالمرسومين التشريعيين 119 و120 لسنة 1961 وتعديلاتهما مهلة سنة تبدأ اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي لتقديم طلب. ‏ 

1ـ ضم الخدمات المؤقتة المنصوص عليها في المادة 60 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 119 لعام 1961 والتعديلات الطارئة عليها. ‏ 

2 ـ ضم مدد الايفاد المنصوص عليها في المادة 42 من المرسوم التشريعي ‏ 

رقم 70 تاريخ 22/ 9/1971 المتضمن قانون البعثات العلمية وتعديلاته. ‏ 

3 ـ الخدمات المؤداة في احدى الجهات العامة والتي كانت خاضعة لاحكام قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية رقم 92 لعام 1959 وتعديلاته ضمن الشروط المنصوص عليها في المرسوم التشريعي رقم 54 تاريخ 21/ 2/1971. ‏ 

4 ـ الخدمات المؤداة في المدارس الخاصة المستولى عليها بما فيها المدارس المغلقة لمن عين وفق احكام القانون رقم 13 والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 28 الصادرين في عام 1972. ‏ 

5 ـ ساعات التدريس التي اداها المكلفون في وظائف تعليمية قبل التعيين في ملاك احدى الجهات العامة وضمن الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 40 تاريخ 26 /10/ 2004. ‏ 

المادة ـ 2 ‏ 

آ ـ يمنح العاملون القائمون على رأس العمل الخاضعون لاحكام المرسومين التشريعيين 119 و120 لعام 1961 حق ضم خدماتهم المشمولة باحكام المادة 45 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 119 لعام 1961 والمادة 20 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 120 لعام 1961 وذلك خلال مهلة سنة تبدأ من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي وضمن الاحكام الواردة في هاتين المادتين. ‏ 

ب ـ يسمح ضمن المهلة المحددة في الفقرة آ السابقة بطلب رد تعويض التسريح المنصوص عليه في المادتين 45 و20 المشار اليهما آنفا. ‏ 

المادة ـ3 يعطى القادة النقابيون والعاملون في منظمات حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي والمنظمات الشعبية القائمون على رأس العمل الذين اعتبرت خدماتهم بمثابة الخدمات الفعلية لدى الجهات العامة استنادا لأحكام الفقرة د من المادة 14 من القانون الاساسي للعاملين في الدولة رقم 50 تاريخ 6 /12/ 2004 ذات المهلة المشار اليها في المادة الاولى من هذا المرسوم التشريعي لطلب ضم خدماتهم المذكورة وفق احكام الفقرة د المنوه بها. ‏ 

المادة ـ 4 ‏ 

آ ـ يمنح ضباط قوى الامن الداخلي القائمون على رأس العمل المشمولون بقانون معاشات الضباط الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 279 لعام 1969 مهلة سنة تبدأ اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي لطلب ضم المدد والخدمات المنصوص عليها في المادة الثامنة من المرسوم التشريعي المذكور. ‏ 

ب ـ يمنح صف ضباط وافراد قوى الامن الداخلي والضابطة الجمركية القائمون على رأس العمل المشمولون بقانون التقاعد العسكري الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 18 لعام 1950 وتعديلاته المهل التالية لطلب ضم المدد والخدمات المنصوص عليها في المادة العاشرة من المرسوم التشريعي المذكور: ‏ 

1ـ مهلة سنة واحدة تبدأ من تاريخ احترافهم في الخدمة او عودتهم اليها بالنسبة للمعينين مجددا الذين يخضعون لانظمة الاحتراف. ‏ 

2ـ مهلة سنة واحدة تبدأ اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي بالنسبة للقائمين على رأس العمل من غير المعينين مجددا المنوه بهم في البند 1 السابق. ‏ 

ج ـ يتم تقديم طلبات ضم الخدمة المحددة في هذه المادة الى دواوين الوزارات والادارات التي يخضعون اليها. ‏ 

المادة ـ 5 يمنح العاملون القائمون على رأس العمل والمشمولون بنظام التأمين والمعاشات الخاص بالمصرف الزراعي التعاوني مهلة سنة تبدأ اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي لطلب المدد والخدمات التي يجيز ذلك النظام ضمها. ‏ 

المادة ـ 6 ‏ 

تحسب العوائد المترتبة على ضم الخدمات المذكورة في المواد 1 و5 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي على أساس الاجر بتاريخ 11/ 1/ 1986 واما الذين تم تعيينهم بعد هذا التاريخ فتحسب على أساس اجر التعيين الاول. ‏ 

المادة ـ 7 تصدر المؤسسة العامة للتأمين والمعاشات التعليمات التي تتضمن اجراءات تقديم طلبات ضم الخدمة والوثائق اللازمة لها. ‏ 

المادة ـ 8 ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذا اعتبارا من اول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ صدوره. ‏ 

دمشق في 18/ 9/ 2005 م ‏ 

الموافق لـ 15/ 8/ 1426هـ ‏ 

رئيس الجمهورية ‏ 

بشار الأسد ‏

----------

